#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-14
<cnd> scientes, if you have two touches, then you should still be able to do two-touch multitouch
<cnd> but most gestures in Ubuntu are Unity gestures that are three or four touch
 * tvoss walks to the coffee machine, heating up water
<cnd> morning all
<cnd> I suppose for now we can keep the tradition going?
<tvoss> cnd, ack
<cnd> while we're all still working on touch stuff at least :)
<cnd> I'm going to be digging myself out of my email
<tvoss> recovering from uds and jetlag, preparations for finalizing chromium patch
<cnd> follow up on a few things
<cnd> do some research
<cnd> bregma, ping :)
<cnd> looks like dandrader may not be back yet
<cnd> nor Satoris
<tvoss> yeah, or a swap day
<tvoss> then that's it for today I guess
<cnd> guess so
<tvoss> off to designing tshirts then
<bregma> sorry, my attention was elsewhere temporarily
<bregma> I have to review the grail merge, and I was looking at adding gcov to geis (but it's  a big big job)
<bregma> and I'm assuming the conference call is cancelled
<tvoss> bregma, ack
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-15
<dandrader> cnd, are we keeping the daily stand ups?
 * bregma swirls some dregs in the bottom of his cup
<bregma> I think during the next two weeks it might be a good ides, until we hear otherwise
<bregma> s/ides/idea/
<dandrader> I really like the stand ups. So +1 from me
<cnd> morning all
<dandrader> ok. here it goes: that's my first working day after UDS. So I'm catching up on things. After that I plan to start working on exposing the "construction finished" grail concept in utouch-geis
<dandrader> morning
<cnd> I'm going to be preparing a new package for synaptics with a fix for memory corruption
<tvoss> sorry for being late
<bregma> I seem to have finally come down with a bug, I'm a walking zombie today
<cnd> tvoss, np
<bregma> cnd, did you write up that list from the whiteboard?
<cnd> bregma, not yet, I'll get to that this morning
<bregma> thanks
<tvoss> finished recovering my laptop and myself
<cnd> yay
<dandrader> :)
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-16
 * mysteriousdarren is away: I maybe gone, but all is not lost. Well actually it is sorry. 
 * mysteriousdarren is back (gone 00:00:14)
<Satoris> Behold, the future of touch control: http://kotaku.com/5909139/japanese-researcher-made-robot-ass-for-you-to-spank-finally/gallery/1
<cnd> Satoris, have you been able to propose merging the touch bug script into arsenal 1.x?
<Satoris> Not yet, this was my first day of work after UDS. I'll send an email to the arsenal mailing list asking what is the preferred way to get it done.
<Satoris> Apparently I hadn't joined yet, so am currently waiting for moderation.
<bregma> there is always a proce
<bregma> price
<tvoss> iterated the chromium-patch work items and spent my day in hangouts
<dandrader> my status: proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/utouch-geis/construction/+merge/105903 (would be nice to get a review). Now I'm working on putting gestures support in nux
<bregma> dandrader, I'll try to get to that review today
<dandrader> thanks!
<bregma> I'm still ill
<dandrader> bregma, an UDS memorabilia? :)
<bregma> I think I was handed some virus by my kids as soon as I got home
<bregma> what else is family for?
<Satoris> Taking your money?
<bregma> it's "our" money
<tvoss> dandrader, do we have a plan how to get gesture support into nux, yet?
<dandrader> tvoss, yes
<dandrader> tvoss, move it from the unity compiz plugin to nux
<tvoss> dandrader, wasn't aware of that. If I remember correctly, we talked about refactoring parts of nux's input/event handling infrastructure
<dandrader> tvoss, I'm not aware of these refactoring plans
<tvoss> dandrader, quick hangout in five minutes?
<dandrader> yep.
<tvoss> dandrader, just need a coffee refill :)
<tvoss> dandrader, invitation sent
<cnd> wow, I blew by the standups and didn't notice :(
<cnd> I'm going to be spending most of the day writing up an LWN article about utouch
<cnd> dandrader, I'll get to your geis mp this morning
<dandrader> ok
<cnd> dandrader, however you change nux, just make sure you run things by DBO (jason)
<cnd> since he's the one maintaining the event handling in nux
<dandrader> ok
<dandrader> cnd, so I can have multiple independent X11 Displays (from XOpenDisplay) in the same process?
<cnd> dandrader, yep
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-17
<cnd> good morning :)
<cnd> I finished the LWN article and will proof-read it again before sending it out, then I'll tackle a few X bugs, then do some research
<cnd> bregma, tvoss, dandrader, standups!
<dandrader> reading nux code (part of the bigger task to put utouch-geis in it)
<dandrader> ah, and good morning
<dandrader> cnd, article about what?
<cnd> dandrader, about utouch
<cnd> what it does and how it works
<dandrader> ah, cool
<bregma> fever's gone today, I'm getting back to work
<bregma> I'm not sure if we're supposed to be sending our status reports through the new heirarchy or the old one (I believe it's the new one) -- what do you guys think?
<cnd> bregma, dunno, actually
<cnd> tvoss?
<dandrader> I asked that yesterday. tvoss told me to send it to him
<dandrader> tvoss is enjoying some national holiday today
<cnd> ahh
<cnd> bregma, so I guess new hierarchy
 * cnd jumps for joy at not having to collate weekly reports :)
<dandrader> :)
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-18
 * bregma yawns and scratches his chin
 * tvoss hands over a coffee to bregma
<cnd> morning
<cnd> I still have some X patches to get off my plate, need to edit LWN article due to feedback, and more research
<bregma> I'm fiishing off reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-grail/remove-v2/+merge/105238
<bregma> making sure the entire stack builds and works after
<bregma> it requires considerable packaging changes because of the ABI change
<bregma> so, lots of waiting for pbuilder then fixing the breakage
<cnd> bregma, have you been able to look into Jose's bugs?
<cnd> I think he has one or two against geis
<cnd> tvoss, dandrader_, standups!
<bregma> his bug is that the gesture name attribute is no longer useful in GEISv2
<bregma> which it is not
<dandrader_> I'm poking utouch-geis in a test with x11 mocks to understand exactly how it works and what it does when using the regular recognizer
<dandrader_> i.e. what geis events to expect from it
<bregma> I will follow up to Jose's bug with a siggestion on how to do it right
<tvoss> looking into development processes and reading things up
<dandrader_> cnd, Imagine I subscribed to 2-touches Touch gestures and that 4 touch points (ids 1, 2, 4 and 4) started moving. I get 6 different "Gesture Begin" geis events, one for each combination of two touch points. I accept the pairs (1,2) and (3,4). Should the remaining four pairs automatically vanish or should I explicitly reject them?
<dandrader_> s/ids 1, 2, 4 and 4/ids 1, 2, 3 and 4
<cnd> dandrader_, they are implicitly rejected
<cnd> so when you accept a gesture, you should clean up any state for any other gestures you have that have overlapping touches
<cnd> but you don't need to tell geis to reject those gestures
<dandrader_> cnd, well, I do get "begin" and "update" events from (1,3) after (1,2) has been accepted. Is it because those events were already created and queued up by the time I accepted (1,2)?
<cnd> dandrader_, perhaps, but I thought geis was written so that it shouldn't do that
<cnd> oh, I know what's wrong
<cnd> geis removes events from its event queue for explicitly rejected gestures
<cnd> it apparently doesn't do it for implicitly rejected gestures
<dandrader_> cnd, so, is it a bug?
<dandrader_> or should applications be resilient to that?
<cnd> I think applications should be resilient anyways, but ideally geis would handle that and remove the gesture events from its internal queue
<cnd> it's worth filing a bug report with an importance of low
<cnd> and if you want to tackle the bug, by all means do so :)
<dandrader_> ok
<dandrader> cnd,  there's definitely a real bug here, because if you try to explicitly reject one of those gestures that overlap the accepted one in geis the call will fail because in the grail backend those gestures no longer exist
<cnd> dandrader, yes, you shouldn't be explicitly rejecting an overlapping gesture
<dandrader> but if I just got an event from one and I don't want it, I can naturally reject it
<dandrader> but the problem is that the event I got is bogus, because it refers to an entity that no longer exist. like old news
<dandrader> hence the failure
<dandrader> anyway, I'll report and fix it
<cnd> dandrader, thanks :)
<cnd> bregma, I just merged the utouch-grail changes
<cnd> if you have the packaging changes handy, please push them up
<bregma> will do... is grail going to be bumped to 4.0 to reflect the major ABI change, or is there some other versioning scheme at work?
<cnd> I don't see a need
<cnd> soname bump != version bump
<cnd> we're not changing the api/abi for grail outside of removing deprecated functionality
<bregma> right, but that removed deprecated functionality was a major chunk of API and APBI
<bregma> it doesn;t matter as far as the packaging is concerned, though
<dandrader> oh god.... so geis_touch_id(touch) is different than geis_touch_attr_by_name(touch, GEIS_TOUCH_ATTRIBUTE_ID) !!??
<bregma> is it?
<dandrader> it is :)
<dandrader> one maps a touch in a frame to a touch in the touch set of the gesture event
<dandrader> (aka index)
<dandrader> the other is the touch id that comes from grail that comes from frame that comes from XInput2
<dandrader> by the first "frame" I mean geis gesture frame
<dandrader> by the second I mean utouch-frame
<bregma> ah, I see the confusion
<bregma> I would expect all the touch_id values in a touch to be the same, and a geis frame touch should be an index into the touch table
<bregma> somehow
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-13
<MeloMan> Sup
<MeloMan> russians?
<JoeyJoeJo> Is it possible to install ubuntu touch in a VM?
<dholbach> good morning
<SpacedOut> JoeyJoeJo: I haven't tried, but as Android sdk comes with qemu to run Android there, I don't see why it wouldn't work.  It might be the same as porting to a new hardware device but I don't know, I never tried.
<dinomight> anyone know if the installer will wipe the media partition (where all of my personal stuff is located)?
<dinomight> (galaxy nexus)
<greyback> dinomight: yes, it wipes everything
<dinomight> that sucks you'd suppose it wouldn't wipe the sdcard (or media mnt in the case of a phone without sd card)
<dinomight> well now to figure out how to do transfer the media to my computer
<dinomight> mtp sucks
<diwic> rsalveti, seb128, do you think we should have a UDS session about audio on the Touch images? (A followup to previous vUDS audioflinger session)
<SybyAbraham> HELLO
<sergiusens> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> sergiusens: pong
<sergiusens> Mirv: hey, there's another problem with the new Qt
<Mirv> sergiusens: ok, what's up, is there a bug filed?
<sergiusens> Mirv: ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next seems to be not using ppa:c-e/qt5-proper so the qt-sensor fix (and any other qt dependant project) is not using it
<Mirv> sergiusens: oh, it's building against raring archives, is that is? then it's also missing any previous updates
<sergiusens> Mirv: the new qtubuntu-sensors is linked to 5.0.1
<sergiusens> Mirv: yeah, can you take care of that with didrocks?
<Mirv> mmrazik: it seems like that ^ would need PPA added as well, are you involved with that jenkins?
<sergiusens> Mirv: I would of just added the build dep in the PPA
<sergiusens> Mirv: jenkins has the right deps ;-)
<sergiusens> Mirv: it's the ppa that would need access to those packages
<mmrazik> Mirv: what sergiusens says... this needs to be added in lp
<mmrazik> shall I add it? I most likely can
<Mirv> sergiusens: ok so jenkins builds alright already, just the PPA?
<mmrazik> mhm
<mmrazik> not sure if adding the ppa is right
<mmrazik> would prefer to check with didrocks first
<sergiusens> Mirv: mmrazik yeah, adding the PPA or copying the packages in there... whichever... but I asked you since you (Mirv) since you are in the same team now and also working on Qt
<Mirv> let's get more people on the board :)
<mmrazik> sergiusens: the thing is that didrocks is using that PPA as a "archive-like" build IMO
<Mirv> sil2100: what do you think, is there any sensible reason for daily-build-next not to have qt5-proper PPA as build-dep?
<mmrazik> so when we start adding PPAs I would be concerned of some unintended asserts being broken
<Mirv> mmrazik: for saucy there is nothing in those PPAs
<sergiusens> mmrazik: well, there's a conflict there...
<sergiusens> mmrazik: as Qt5 isn't being built there at all, so to the least it should be copied in
<mmrazik> anyway. I'm not "owner" of that ppa and I'm unsure so I would rather not change anything
<mmrazik> if there is somebody else brave enough...
<sergiusens> mmrazik: yeah, that's why I asked Mirv :-)
<mmrazik> sergiusens: I see ;)
<Mirv> I've had my share of brave changes lately :)
<sergiusens> Mirv: oh, didn't choose you because you were brave, but because it's Qt5 and the _release team_ PPA ;-)
<Mirv> anyhow, in my mind qt5-proper PPA has so far acted as a "archive substitute" until we actually have latest Qt in a development Ubuntu, which we had for a little while with raring but of course it then got released and we have had further updates
<sergiusens> you intersect perfectly :-P
<sil2100> Mirv: not sure, I think there is no particular reason for that - I think before we didn't have that since we were pushing our own patched Qt5 versions, maybe that was the reason?
<sil2100> Mirv: now I think we could add the dep, but maybe let's wait for Didier to say his word
<sergiusens> anyways, anything I use to build the phablet images I consider 'archive' like
<Mirv> sil2100: ah, right. there has been this delta that desktop team (before we joined) pushed their own Qt builds every now and then, while the qt5-proper PPA, even though recommended everywhere as official, was more like handled by SDK Team
<Mirv> now there shouldn't be that delta anymore
<sergiusens> sil2100: is didrocks on today?
<Mirv> he's not here until tomorrow
<sergiusens> sil2100: Mirv once the dep is added we might need to manually trigger a daily build for all the qt based projects
<sergiusens> Mirv: that sucks
 * ogra_ grumbles about mountall
<ogra_> grmbl ...
<ogra_> so i have the container flip working with a two line patch that bind mounts /data/ubuntu to /root in the initrd ... it boots fine until i mount the partition readonly :( since mountall freaks out then
<Mirv> sergiusens: yes, that triggering should probably be done then, since some of the packages define a strict version dependency (>= 5.0.x)
<Mirv> interesting that we now kind of get builds against both 5.0.2 and 5.0.1 - jenkins builds against the former and then the PPA rebuilds it against 5.0.1
<jodh> ogra_: define "freak out". stgraber was using ro-root with mountall recently. If you are manually mounting stuff in the initramfs, I think you need to ensure that options in /etc/fstab / /lib/init/fstab match those you used in the initrd.
<sergiusens> Mirv: well, we always kept qt5-proper as a dep
<sergiusens> Mirv: since idk, november last year
<ogra_> jodh, well, we try to use the caintainer rootfs in /data/ubuntu ... run-init didnt like that i pointed to a subdir there so the other alternative i saw was mounting /data to /mnt and then bindmounting /mnt/ubuntu to /root (which becomes / after run-init) ... mountall wants to fsck /root which it cant for a bind mounted readonly mount
<ogra_> *container
<Mirv> sergiusens: yes, regarding daily-build-next the trend to do that just has stopped at around Apr 20, when we did the final uploads to raring (identical to qt5-proper), so further updates to qt5-proper (also 5.0.1 ones) have not been picked up in the build-deps
<Mirv> it only appeared more clearly now with the 5.0.2 in qt5-proper
<ogra_> jodh, it works fine if i dont mount readonly, but then also mountall just skips the fsck
<sergiusens> Mirv: yeah... which leaves us in a catch 22, since you mentioned devs wanted this new version, but we can't use it until it's in that PPA
<ogra_> jodh, my issue is that mountall tries to fsck the bind mount, not the underlying filesystem (i think)
<mmrazik> they turned off the internet in germany?
<Mirv> sergiusens: yes. although the 5.0.2 improvements are mostly in the Qt modules themselves, and no API changes, so as long as they're installed on the device the fixes are in use. it's the sensors which is now lacking because of this disperancy.
<Mirv> sergiusens: some app developers might also want to use something special from 5.0.2, but mostly it's the Qt internal fixes developers have been waiting for
<Mirv> sergiusens: do you know if tmoenicke looking at the webkit DPR patch rebasing by the way, or someone else? ken and others would like to have the file_access patch which is in the 5.0.2 package.
<sergiusens> Mirv: I would say we should leave that for saucy (topic for migrating in vUDS)
<Mirv> sergiusens: ok, that's fine as 5.0.1 works with the rest being 5.0.2 (I double-checked that it also holds true for using qmlwebkit)
<Mirv> I need to do a saucy webkit build, though, as well
<jodh> ogra_: can you point me to your diff?
<sergiusens> Mirv: there is one problem I found though with the osk... it doesn't raise for the _webapps_
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks for approving the AP 1.3 merge request :)
<Mirv> sergiusens: the phablet ppa 5.0.1 qtwebkit does have the fixTriggerOSKonWebPages.patch, but there haven't been any new related patches flying around as far as I know
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping!
<kenvandine> sil2100, pong
<kenvandine> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> kenvandine: hi! I wanted to know how's the status with the phone-app autopilot tests, as I see those are still failing
<sil2100> kenvandine: what's the problem? Can I help in any way?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i'm really not sure, they passed for me locally a couple days ago
<kenvandine> but there was still problems with jenkins not running with the right autopilot
<kenvandine> today's failures look like real failures though
<kenvandine> sil2100, sigh... looks like it's the swipeToSwitchTabs change
<kenvandine> it was deprecated, so i re-enabled that as a temporary fix
<sil2100> kenvandine: argh, again someone updated the source but not the tests?
<kenvandine> it is no longer deprecated, it has been removed
<kenvandine> toolkit changed
<nik90> kenvandine: I had this issue as well. I have written a python function which I use to switch tabs. You can find it http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661357/
<nik90> kenvandine: It is very similar to reveal_toolbar() function used in the phone-app at the moment.
<kenvandine> nik90, cool, maybe we can use that to fix the tests :)
<nik90> kenvandine: I think the sdk developers are considering to provide some common autopilot functions we can use like reveal_toolbar(), swipetabs() etc.
<kenvandine> it would be useful
 * nik90 hates when things cannot be found when you actually search them
<nik90> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1177341
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1177341 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Need to expose custom autopilot APIs for Toolbar and Tabs" [High,Confirmed]
<mterry> Is the tst_ListViewWithPageHeader.qml test in unity/phablet really unreliable for anyone else?
<greyback> mterry: as the author: no :) But I did struggle for quite a while to make it as reliable as possible.
<user82> popey, do you update daily?
<popey> user82: if there is a build worth flashing to, yes
<user82> ok thanks popey. where do you see if it is worth it?
<boiko> rsalveti: would you mind taking this one a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/platform-api/new_apps/+merge/163548
<rsalveti> boiko: sure :-)
 * rsalveti back from vac, time to get some stuff done ;-)
<popey> user82: based on conversations here mostly
<ogra_> jodh, sorry it took so long (was buys with other stuff) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661490/
<ogra_> jodh, i'm essentially moving the rootfs mount from a device to a filesystem subdir
<ogra_> (and bind mount that)
<user82> still waiting for 3g data popey ... but no idea where to look
<popey> user82: that hasn't changed since you last asked ☻
<popey> user82: I expect we'll make an announcement when 3g works. also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus is a good place to monitor, maybe subscribe to that page
<user82> popey, that page i have been looking for a lot
<user82> thanks for the link!!!
<ThiagoSiqueira> Hi guys, I'm from Brazil and I'm doing a homework for university about Ubuntu Touch. I would like know whether the kernel's version of Ubuntu desk is the same of Ubuntu Touch.
<ogra_> no, its an android kernel
<ogra_> see the porting wikipage from the channel topic
<ThiagoSiqueira> hmm, ok. Thank you very much ogra_
<popey> user82: np
<sergiuse1s> Mirv: talked to bfiller just now and he's also pushing for adding the dep to the PPA
<tvoss> tedg, ping
<bfiller> sergiuse1s, Mirv : yes, was writing an email up about this now
<bfiller> seems like it's a must have unless there is another option I'm missing
<tedg> tvoss, Howdy!
<ThiagoSiqueira> Ubuntu Touch uses Android Kernel, right?
<Cimi> ThiagoSiqueira, ogra already answered you, yes
<rsalveti> sergiuse1s: don't we need to disable mtp for other devices as well?
<ogra_> we should disable it for all devices
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> oh, the qt migration is for 5.0.2
<ThiagoSiqueira> I know, but Android uses many kernel's versions. I would like to know whether the kernel's version is 3.0 or 2.6
<ogra_> i thought sergio did that for at least all nexus ones
<ThiagoSiqueira> I knew, but Android uses many kernel's versions. I would like to know whether the kernel's version is 3.0 or 2.6
<sergiuse1s> rsalveti: ?
<ogra_> ThiagoSiqueira, it is the version that cyanogenmod uses for each device
<sergiuse1s> rsalveti: want to mumble, I'll tell you what I did
<ogra_> (they differ pre device)
<rsalveti> sergiuse1s: sure :-)
<ogra_> *per
<sergiusens> bfiller: Mirv another option would be to backout the _raring_ qt 5.0.2 and just leave it for saucy
<sergiusens> rsalveti: you around?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: for when you get back https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/touch-preview-images/phablet-build-scripts/+merge/163572
<ogra_> sergiusens, you should add a size check
<rsalveti> sergiuse1s: I'm now
<rsalveti> sergiuse1s: checking the mr
<sergiusens> rsalveti: great
<rsalveti> ricmm: mind giving a bless at https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/platform-api/new_apps/+merge/163548 ?
<rsalveti> I approved it but would be nice if you could happrove it ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I know it might be a different jenkins now, but any idea why there's no auto-ci happening for ^?
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1179617
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1179617 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene assert failure: qmlscene: ../../src/xcb_conn.c:180: write_vec: Assertion `!c->out.queue_len' failed." [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> rsalveti: looking at the platform-api issue now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: seems I'm back again
<rsalveti> weird
<sergiusens> rsalveti: i c u now, but icq not :-P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: :P
 * popey pokes mhall119 
<sergiusens> kenvandine: hey, how would I use friends on the phone? As in, how doI enable an account?
<kenvandine> sergiusens, run uoa-create
<sergiusens> kenvandine: thanks, will try
<kenvandine> uoa-create twitter $username
<mhall119> popey: I'm here, finishing a late lunch
<sergiusens> kenvandine: is there a way to get the supported service names?
<popey> sergiusens: when are we moving to saucy for daily images?
<ricmm> rsalveti: looking
<kenvandine> sergiusens, there is an API for libaccounts for that
<kenvandine> sergiusens, in the default install just twitter and facebook
<kenvandine> but you can install friends-flickr
<ricmm> rsalveti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/platform-api-raring-armhf-ci/10/console
<sergiusens> popey: after vUDS most likely
<sergiusens> popey: but the hard estimate is something like EOW
<kenvandine> friends-foursquare
<kenvandine> etc
<ricmm> something gone wrong there, can you take a look?
<popey> thanks sergiusens
<plars> sergiusens: so there's no daily build until then?
<rsalveti> ricmm: sergiusens is already taking care of that
<ricmm> thanks
<popey> mhall119: so we should push saucy builds to the collections ppa
<rsalveti> ricmm: just review the code and I can happrove later
<sergiusens> plars: there's a broken Qt5 thing going on
<mhall119> popey: and core apps too, if we're not already
<Fyodorovna> t
<sergiusens> plars: that's the reason for no daily build
<popey> they're done already mhall119
<plars> ah, ok
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> popey: I'll do the ones I've uploaded so far
<mhall119> going forward, what releases do you want to support?
<popey> ditto
<popey> well we need raring for desktop
<popey> and saucy for tablet/phone
<mhall119> any point in providing quantal builds?
<popey> no
<mhall119> when are device images going to go saucy?
<popey> see above, end of week in all likelyhood
<user82> popey, also not bad http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled.changelog
<popey> user82: we should probably link to that on the page..
<user82> popey, at least you can see when thee last build was and what happened
<achiang> sergiusens: is today a good day to update to the latest (whatever phablet-flash gives me) ? this is for a gnex, just for dev purposes, not for any demo purposes
<mhall119> bah, popey how do you upload the same version of a package for a different release?
<mhall119> seb128: ^^
<mhall119> seb128: uploading to a PPA, to be precise
<seb128> mhall119, the ppa web ui let you copy the source or source/binaries
<mhall119> seb128: oh nice, I can do them all at once
<mhall119> seb128: should I have it re-build them, or just copy the binaries?
<seb128> depends of what you copy
<mhall119> they're mostly all pure-QML, but there is also a libhud package
<seb128> usually you don't need a rebuilt
<seb128> you don't need to rebuild then
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> sweet, thanks seb128
<mhall119> popey: I've got all the collections packages copying to Saucy
<user82> what exactly is the feature "Accelerated_Display "?
<user82> in the table: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus
<seb128> mhall119, yw ;-)
<mhall119> user82: probably hardware OpenGL support
<mhall119> instead of software compositing
<user82> ah might be true mhall119
<popey> oh sweet! I thought we'd have to re-push them all
<popey> that's awesome thanks seb128
 * popey ticks the "learned something new today" box on his to-do list
<rsalveti> ls -l
<rsalveti> argh
<rsalveti> compiz
<sergiusens> achiang: latest for dev is ok
<achiang> sergiusens: thanks
<rickspencer3> does anyone else get this effect in QtCreator where the QML scene doesn't quite load?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: sometimes I have it load but the window doesn't get focus, so it's hidden behind QtCreator
<rickspencer3> mhall119, that's not what I see
<mhall119> then I haven't experienced what you are
<mhall119> qmlscene loads for me every time, unless there's an error in my code in which case I get an error message
<rickspencer3> mhall119, right
<rickspencer3> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1179716
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1179716 in touch-preview-images "QML Scene does not reliably start" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> maybe there is something in my settings or something
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-14
<sergiusens> rsalveti: internet works again \o/  https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/fastboot_wipe/+merge/163625
<Julinux> Hi Everyone
<Julinux> I more less speak english
<Julinux> I need
<Julinux> I want to know how to install Ubuntu Touch in Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
<Julinux> Please, I Need Help
<wcchandler> Julinux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3110
<bobweaver> any one around ? I am having troubles with a ppa and uploading via dput it just keeps on saying that the orig.tar is there even though I run debuild -S -sd  what is up with that ?
<bobweaver> the package is a wizard for qtcreator that makes a c++ app with packaging
<bobweaver> branch https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/virttabs_cpp_now
<bobweaver> ppa:  https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/sdk-extras
<Julinux> wcchandler, thanks
<bobweaver> NM I got it
<SleepyDaddySoftw> possibly quick questions about ubuntu phone/tablet app packaging: 1) Can you distribute shared library packages to the phone/tablet versions of ubuntu? 2) Can self-contained applications list these shared library packages as dependencies, just like the desktop software center? Meaning, they are installed when the app is installed, if not already installed by another app with the same...
<SleepyDaddySoftw> ...dependency? 3) Once installed, can end-users overwrite installed shared libraries by some means (tethering to a PC, or accessing some kind of desktop mode by hooking up a keyboard/mouse/perhaps a display)? e.g. to install a custom build of a shared library?
<snwh> can someone tell me how one takes a screenshot on Touch?
<mhall119> snwh: use QtCreator, there's an option in the menyu
<mhall119> Tools->Ubuntu Touch->Android Debugging->Take a Screenshot
<mhall119> or ctrl+shift+p
<snwh> Ahh okay, thanks. I was trying to figure how to do it on the device itself.
<didrocks> hey Mirv, how are you?
<Mirv> didrocks: hello and welcome back!
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm fine, a lot of things happening (vUDS starting today is crazy!) but coping
<didrocks> Mirv: nice! :-)
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind giving me a quick update on this Qt 5.0.2?
<didrocks> Mirv: it seems like I received 10 emails about it asking me for a status with no answer :p
<Mirv> didrocks: heh, yeah that was my mistake, ogra kind of seduced me to thinking it's ok if it seems to work and we'll find out regressions later, but actually it's a strict zero regressions policy so far
<Mirv> didrocks: so Qt 5.0.2 got into qt5-proper PPA prematurely. qtwebkit was backed out since the rebased DPR patch didn't work, qtpim had a hitch that I fixed and now AFAIK the remaining bit is qtubuntu-sensors not picking up the latest qtsensors snapshot
<didrocks> Mirv: did you answer that to Bill and Pat?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, you were not probably cc:d in all of the e-mails
<didrocks> Mirv: is it fixed? should we juts revert to 5.0.1?
<Mirv> didrocks: so I just e-mailed that the qtubuntu-sensors could be fixed separately, since afaik that's the only remaining problem. reverting to 5.0.1 seems more problematic with my current knowledge.
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, and this is for both qt5-proper and the daily-build ppa?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> thanks Mirv, I'll certainly ping you in a couple of hours for the SRU status (I saw some uploads), finishing my emails first :)
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, the SRUs, jenkins, etc are a whole different story :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, on SRU now :)
<didrocks> Mirv: seems that sil2100 told me that you didn't have the time to look for the SRU
<didrocks> however, I'm seeing indicators and unity manual publishing in raring unapproved
<didrocks> was that waited?
<didrocks> wanted*
<Mirv> didrocks: I did have time, I'm not sure where sil2100 got the notion. I updated the status in the google docs, in that the ones needing a release have been checked but bugs need the regression potential sections still which I'm waiting from trevinho
<Mirv> didrocks: I did tell ken that it's otherwise ready, but I did not get a reply that the releases would have been made
<didrocks> Mirv: it's in raring unapproved, there have been a manual publishing, so great! :)
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind poking trevhino once he's around? then, pinging the SRU team :)
<didrocks> Mirv: once the Qt thingy fixed, we should plan this week for a 5.0.2 Qt upload to saucy, isn't it?
<Mirv> didrocks: yay! \o/ compiz would need another update soonish as there has been another important fix, but those in the unapproved queue are indeed what I wanted to be released in the first place, so great
<oSoMoN> good morning
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, let's get it first and we'll see later on :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: salut!
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, that would be good (for saucy), although I'd suggest a somewhat tested image build against the PPA first
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, let's have a successful run once you've fixed the remaining Qt bits
<didrocks> Mirv: you think you will get it fixed today?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<Mirv> didrocks: the raring problem is not there on saucy, the remaining problem is just building the remaining modules for saucy. qtwebkit also has a gcc 4.8 problem which I'm trying a cherry-picked fix from upstream now
<didrocks> Mirv: sweet ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: so you copy that between the qt5proper to daily-build-next ppa?
<Mirv> didrocks: no, I haven't copied any of the Qt to daily-build-next ppa so far, only between qt5-beta-proper and qt5-proper
<Mirv> the desktop developers/users are using only qt5-proper, the images are using both daily-build-next and qt5-proper, and daily-build-next only uses itself
<didrocks> Mirv: is it an issue? I think there is no ABI breakage?
<Mirv> didrocks: there is afaik no ABI breakage 5.0.1 -> 5.0.2, but the qtubuntu-sensors issue stems from there
<Mirv> since the qtsensors module, which is just a git snapshot, got updated
<Mirv> and would be fixed with the qtsensors module copy to daily-build-next
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, you are doing that now?
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm unsure if someone still wants to say something to that, but yes I'd like to so that qtubuntu-sensors could rebuild against it (tested to be working)
<didrocks> Mirv: feel free to do it so that we can unblock the situation
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> thanks Mirv
<dholbach> good morning
<ogra_> rsalveti, wow, awesome udev fix !
<seb128> ogra_, I read the changelog entry but it's chinese to me, what impact will it have in practice?
<seb128> ogra_, unping, just looked at the patch which has a more verbose description ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, there will be a /dev/disk/by-name that uses the android partition names
<seb128> "Forwarded: not-needed" ... why not?
<ogra_> makes mounting a lot easier since these names are all fixed across devices
<ogra_> ask the author :)
<seb128> rsalveti, ^
<t1mp_> I just installed image 118 on the nexus 10, and I don't get the OSK in the login screen
<t1mp_> so I can only login as guest because I cannot enter a password
<t1mp_> is that a known bug?
<Xrams> hello
<Xrams> is there anybody who use ubuntu-touch on droid 4 ?
<nik90> popey: ping
<popey> yo
<nik90> popey: if I mark an item postponed in month-1, should I move it to month-2?
<popey> yes, so we don't lose track of it
<nik90> and mark it as TODO I suppose?
<popey> nik90: ya
<ogra_> sergiuse1s, how about switching the syncs back on ?
<Mirv> cyphermox_: can you push a rebuild button on cu2d-sdk-head? it has now only failed autopilot tests on an intel machine, in a way that looks like random network problem or something similar
<Mirv> or didrocks, whoever with the jenkins powers is first ^
<didrocks> Mirv: cyphermox_: I would say, seeing the number of utah failures, as we have 2 configurations working, let's do a manual publishing
<didrocks> Mirv: so forcing the publication, as if tests passed
<didrocks> making sense?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, makes sesnse.
 * didrocks runs
<didrocks> Mirv: done
<Mirv> didrocks: so it seems, thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: yw :)
<cyphermox_> didrocks: Mirv: sdk already taken care of?
<didrocks> cyphermox_: yep ;)
<cyphermox_> cool
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm all for switching them back, but let me check the latest emails
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ wants a tagged raring asap so we can kill it 
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, last nights image works fine except for the browser and facebook, I asked tmoenicke to look into it
<ogra_> the OSK issue ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I say we sync it... phone calls can be answered in that one
<ogra_> ah, cool
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, OSK works everywhere but in facebook :-P
<ogra_> pfft, people should just use G+
<ogra_> (or wait for facebook-home on ubuntu touch *g* )
<morphis> sergiusens: ping
<akronhod> hello
<akronhod> how to set the date,time and timezone on  galaxy nexus?
<sergiusens> morphis: pong
<morphis> sergiusens: read that you're working on the build scripts for the phablet environment
<morphis> sergiusens: afaik images are build and then sync'ed to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/, right?
<morphis> I see there several directories for several daily builds, do you know how long they will stay there?
<ogra_> morphis, three days for dailies
<ogra_> morphis, though we are switching to cdimage based builds soon ... they are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<morphis> ogra_: ok, I am just asking for the reason that we're using in the webOS ports project the same phablet environment for utilizing everything through libhybris and it would be nice if we can just use what is already build by ubuntu and not to do the same work again
<morphis> ogra_: ah, the builds are still manually sync'ed?
<ogra_> by cron
<ogra_> the raring builds happen in a jenkins instance and are synced over then .. the saucy builds happen on cdimage
<morphis> ok
<ogra_> raring builds are supposed to stop soon
<ogra_> as we need to focus on saucy
<morphis> ogra_: for sure
<sergiusens> morphis: 3 day rotation
<boiko> rsalveti: ricmm: can you guys top approve this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/platform-api/new_apps/+merge/163548
<sergiusens> morphis: well, what ogra said :-)
<boiko> rsalveti: ricmm: or can I just go ahead and happrove it (as you guys already approved)?
<morphis> sergiusens: it would be nice if you could create an archive of the debug symbols of the android system in the build process too
<ogra_> morphis, not sure thats easily doable ... since all android cross built packages have to be arch all
 * ogra_ would call that an advanced task ... initial focus should be to get it built at all
<morphis> ogra_: there is afaik a directory called symbols int the out dir
<ogra_> k
<morphis> just create an archive of it and name it as the system image just with -symbols suffix
<ogra_> well, i clearly hope we wont have one huge package in the end
<ogra_> (even though thats how we'll likely start in the beginning)
<sergiusens> morphis: ogra_ well we can archive that... but don't miss out on the vUDS session on packaging most of the android stuff
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> morphis, if you see opportunities for collaboration between UT and open webos let us know
<morphis> pmcgowan: with being one of the maintainers of libhybris I see there more a collaboration for all projects using libhybris to create a common base system for android driver enablement
<morphis> as having a stripped android system is always the base for using libhybris
<pmcgowan> morphis, agreed
<morphis> sergiusens: can you give me a link to the event at UDS?
<ogra_> morphis, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305
<morphis> pmcgowan: I was very pleased to see ubuntu did the job as first so we have now a solid base to start upon
<ogra_> it is just starting
<morphis> ogra_: thanks
<rsalveti> morphis: having a dbg symbol package for android is indeed useful
<rsalveti> and not that hard to do
<ogra_> (have a youtube/hangout capable machine ready)
 * ogra_ trusts rsalveti here 
<rsalveti> it's also produced automatically from the build system, we just need to strip the symbols and put it somewhere under a -dbg package
<morphis> rsalveti: yes
<ogra_> awesome
<morphis> we're doing this already in webOS ports
<rsalveti> great
<morphis> and with latest libhybris we have a simple python script you can source in gdb to load all symbols automatically
<rsalveti> that's nice indeed
<morphis> so no longer calculating the right offset :)
<rsalveti> right, I had a small shell script for that
<rsalveti> but hooking python there is the right thing
<morphis> ogra_: I am wrong or is it just a long to vUDS in general?
<ogra_> the page above ?
<ogra_> its the schedule
<ogra_> and infos how to participate
<morphis> ah ok
<ogra_> currently there is the opening session going on
<morphis> I thought it was a link to the event sergiusens mentioned
<ogra_> jono telling you to eat enough veggies etc ...
<ogra_> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21807/foundations-1305-android-builds-revisited/
<ogra_> thats the session sergiusens mentioned
<ogra_> morphis, do you guys have a way to avoid fsck on boot in webos ?
 * ogra_ would find input from someone with experience here valuable for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21808/foundations-1305-non-interactive-touch-boot/
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ping!
<morphis> ogra_: not really
<morphis> it's still on the growing list of things to solve :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100: pong
<sergiusens> morphis: ogra_ sorry for long delays, having many parallel conversations
<morphis> sergiusens: no problem
<morphis> ogra_: ah the meeting is on thursday
<ogra_> right
<morphis> sadly thats not written on the meeting page itself :)
<ogra_> its in the schedule that i linked you first to
<ogra_> well, thats linked from the front page
<ogra_> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/2013-05-16/display?
<morphis> yes, I see it there
<morphis> but not on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21807/foundations-1305-android-builds-revisited/
<rsalveti> ogra_: pushed a patch to udev to create the by-name partitions under a android kernel
<ogra_> rsalveti, i saw that ! the awesome !!!
<ogra_> i'll base the container flip on it now ;)
<rsalveti_> boiko: I'll approve it, sorry, was waiting a working ci output there
<rsalveti_> happroved
<boiko> rsalveti: thanks!
<sergiusens> morphis: it's right under the session title... just doesn't give the week day
<fginther> ZDmitry, ping
<ZDmitry> fginther, pong
<fginther> ZDmitry, I found the issue with konsole-qml-plugin not updated in the ppa
<ZDmitry> oh, I saw. Thanks for fix.
<fginther> ZDmitry, no problem. Please let me know if you have any more issues.
<mpt> Does anyone know anyone who is working on the Mallit keyboard integration?
<ogra_> mpt, judging by the discussions above i would guess tmoenicke
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> s/above/above in another channels backlog/ :P
<sergiusens> mzanetti: Saviq do you guys have someone working on the qml-phone-shell autopilot tests and their translation for 1.3?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: already happened
<rsalveti> seb128: (about udev) the forward is not needed because this property is only available at android based kernels
<rsalveti> so we need to get the kernel patch upstream first
<seb128> I see
<seb128> rsalveti, thanks
<mzanetti> sergiusens: I updated them yesterday. got merged yesterday evening
<sergiusens> mzanetti: hmmm... but not released?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: right... not released
<sergiusens> mzanetti: ah. ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems we need a release ^. I'll prepare
<rsalveti> didrocks: sergiusens: so did we add the qt5-proper as ppa dependency for daily next already?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, was just about to do it
<sergiusens> mzanetti: no hurries, I'll just pull and use that
<rsalveti> afaik that was one of the issues we wanted to solve once didrocks was back
<didrocks> rsalveti: no, it's not possible as it's not an extension of the archive
<rsalveti> didrocks: welcome back btw :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: thanks ;)
<rsalveti> didrocks: right, so how to deal with such differences now?
<didrocks> rsalveti: there is a discussion with bill timo and sergiusens about it
<rsalveti> hopefully there's no api changes, but not that sure
<didrocks> rsalveti: I think for head "daily-build-next" should be where stuff are pushed
<didrocks> for "head"
<rsalveti> right
<didrocks> so raring now, then, once in saucy, it will be saucy
<sergiusens> sorry rsalveti you aren't in the email thread... :-)
<rsalveti> that's fine, we just need to make sure we're fine with the qt bump we had
<didrocks> rsalveti: I've asked this morning Mirv to copy it for now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure, np, as long as you're on top of it I'm happy
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that's what happens when you go out on holidays...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: outcome is to copy and I guess rebuild to be on the safe side
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, cool
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that's fine :-)
<Mirv> doing the copy as soon as this UDS hangout is done
<didrocks> Mirv: this discussion was after the qt-sensors one btw :)
<Mirv> didrocks: error too many discussions I believe :)
<didrocks> no worry :)
<sergiusens> mzanetti: once the copy is done, I will disable Qt5 proper from the image builds
<sergiusens> err not mzanetti
<sergiusens> Mirv: once the copy is done, I will disable Qt5 proper from the image builds
<sergiusens> heads up ogra ^^
<ogra_> ok
<Mirv> sergiusens: copying done, binaries waiting for publication for 10-20mins still
<Mirv> didrocks: powerpc will kill itself now..
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, making sense
<user82> does anyone run the build from today on a nexus 4?
<ogra_> user82, some are, yes
<ogra_> (there was actually some testing before it got synced to cdimage today)
<user82> ogra_, do you know about 3g data?
<ogra_> not implemented
<user82> ok thanks!
<user82> two more weeks ;)
<ogra_> hopefully
<kenvandine> yay... new dailies :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: with all commits content!
<didrocks> :)
<mfisch> sergiusens: is there a wiki page on steps to follow if your install fails, if not, I will volunteer to start one
<pmcgowan> mfisch, not that I know of, there are some notes in the install page itself where errors can occur
<mfisch> pmcgowan: okay, the issue we had with the guy I was helping is that he needed to boostrap and the failure was the dead robot
<pmcgowan> mfisch, a troubleshooting the install page would be great, there are some faqs on xda as well
<mfisch> pmcgowan: I think boostrap also wipes /data, right?
<pmcgowan> mfisch, not sure
<pmcgowan> dont think so though
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, would know
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: mfisch: it does now... well once rsalveti approves my MR
<mfisch> sergiusens: cool, thanks
<user82_> pmcgowan, how is the 3g network? or does that question slowly bother you ;)?
<mfisch> sergiusens: is it ever harmful to keep using -b with phablet-flash? I ask because I was helping someone and I didnt know the state of their device, I was going to recommend just using -b to get the phone into a known state
<pmcgowan> user82_, ed of month is the goal
<pmcgowan> end
<user82_> okay thanks. so it is extremely unlikely to appear soon
<user82_> *soobner
<user82_> *sooner
<user82_> now
<sergiusens> mfisch: it's only harmful in the sense that it deletes everything
<sergiusens> mfisch: sdcard included, which is part of data
<mfisch> sergiusens: right, this is a test device, but we should not recommend that to normal people
<sergiusens> mfisch: well... if you join the update session now, everyting is going to be destruvtive
<sergiusens> mfisch: if you want to have saved stuff, manual deploys are the option
<bobweaver> Hi there I have seen to have lost all networking  on my touch VM I try to run dhclient eth0 and it says that it is no where to be found
<bobweaver> ifconfig also only has lo
<sergiusens> bobweaver: VM?
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> it is x11
<bobweaver> with unity-next installed on it
<bobweaver> but somehow I messed up all the networking :( I guess I could re-install
<bobweaver> I started with Ubuntu Min
<goddard> hello
<goddard> can anyone tell me where a ubuntu touch qemu image is?
<kenvandine> goddard, i've never heard of one... but would love to have one :)
<goddard> oh some one at uds told me to just get a qemu image
<goddard> is there some other virtual machine image
<goddard> to do testing on?
<bobweaver> if I knew how to make a qemu image I would have one
<bobweaver> how to make a qemu image where is the kernel ect ?
<bobweaver> I was reading this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core/InstallationExample   but getting no where
<bobweaver> I have also tried rootstock but no luck
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665734/
<goddard> is there some other virtual machine image
<goddard> i can use of ubuntu touch
<goddard> do test apps on?
<user82_> so will end of may already include mir instead of surfaceflinger?
<bobweaver> Any one know how to get the parent or a xml item ?  example:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665921/       I need to get the parent on the 2nd xmllistmodel do I can run tests on it
<bobweaver> /        XmlRole {name: "chanchan"; query: "..ChanId/string()"}     << no workey
<bobweaver> so that id chanchan is = to ChanId      then I can place the values  in a grid for a channel schedule
<bobweaver> but if I can not call the parent in the xml then I can not test
<bobweaver> Full Code   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665936/
<bobweaver> Er this is super stupid I can not enable my networking on my device because the keyboard will not show up to enter in password !
<bobweaver> so I can not ssh in extra time to re-install
<bobweaver> again ...
<bobweaver> Looks like cloning from my machine to device worked that is super cool !
<user82_> popey, good work updating the site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-15
<SleepyJeremy> hello
<debdeb> hi
<debdeb> anyone want to answer me a few (stupid?) questions? :-)
<debdeb> 1.) installation of ubuntu is possible on a google-nexus-7, right?
<debdeb> if yes: is it possible to use it like a normal desktop-system, too?
<debdeb> i see some problems for this: no hardware-hdmi-port and usb-otg only more or less working
<debdeb> how is it with "Miracast"? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miracast
<debdeb> nexus 4 should be able to work with it. android 4,2+, too. how is it with ubuntu-touch?
<debdeb> + on nexus 7
<debdeb> i am searching for "linux + miracast" at the moment... havent found a solution
<debdeb> how is it with "intel-wireless-display"?
<debdeb> and now to usb: does some network-usb-solution work with ubuntu-touch? for using usb-gadgets over wlan?
<iiishad0w> hi all
<iiishad0w> how can install touch to lenovo a798t?
<iiishad0w> what should i do?
<didrocks> hey Mirv, how is it going?
<Mirv> didrocks: morning. it's ok, would need more to force myself to more pauses as the UDS makes one sit even more in the front of computer..
<didrocks> Mirv: indeed ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: I believe we are very near now that we could start Qt uploads to saucy
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> Mirv: what about the SDK stack? it seems it's failing, right? (one test on one configuration, so should be a racy tests)
<didrocks> Mirv: did you catch some sdk people already?
<didrocks> Kaleo: ^
<didrocks> Mirv: also, can I manually publish the platform stack?
<Mirv> didrocks: interesting, that's now the first time the same intel machine is giving a real error, yesterday it was dpkg error and I thought it was just random as ati/nvidia succeeded
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, you didn't look at it yet? (normally, it should really be our first task of the day I guess ;))
<Mirv> didrocks: hehe, yes I fired up with the Qt stuff right away, should have looked before
<didrocks> Mirv: right, please get the habit :)
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind talking about it with the sdk team, to fix the flackyness?
<didrocks> Mirv: also, once you have that settled down, please tell me if I can publish the platform stack for you
<Mirv> didrocks: yep, a top most bookmark would work
<didrocks> great!
<Mirv> didrocks: I'll try to get someone to help in debugging it. it's a simple select that is failing, so it's a good question what's happening as it works here and on the other test machines.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, there are videos attached as well to the jenkins job
<didrocks> Mirv: so quite easy to see if it timed out or so on
<Mirv> didrocks: checked platform, that's ok for manual publish
<Mirv> didrocks: and heh, jenkins has poor UX but the stuff we have there otherwise is amazing
<Mirv> it's not immediately clear, but it might the intel machine scrolls too slowly and tries to select an item before scroll is finished or something. sleep(1) might be the friend, let's see
<didrocks> Mirv: platform manually published :)
<didrocks> Mirv: agreed on the UI ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<salman2135> hii
<zsombi> hello guys
<tvoss> ogra_, ping
<tvoss> mmrazik, ping
<mmrazik> tvoss: pong
<ogra_> tvoss, hey
<tvoss> ogra_, unping :)
<ogra_> heh
<tvoss> seb128, ping
<tvoss> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> tvoss: in a hangout, what's up?
<tvoss> didrocks, any tutorial on how to add a ppa to a chroot?
<didrocks> tvoss: do you use pbuilder?
<tvoss> didrocks, ack
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<didrocks> tvoss: if you have my pbuilder hooks, you can create ~/.pbuilder-hooks/D10aptupdate (make it executable) simply with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667074/
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<tvoss> Saviq, http://yangl.org/pdf/gstudio.pdf
<seb128> tvoss, hey
<seb128> tvoss, sorry I was debugging something and got carried away and forgot to pong ;-)
<Saviq> tvoss, thanks, will have a look
<tvoss> seb128, no worries. Did you have a chance to test the ubuntu-geoip provider on the phone, yet?
<seb128> tvoss, no, I didn't ... was I supposed to test that or do you just ask in case?
<seb128> tvoss, I tested dconf btw, it's already on the touch image (the phone app pulls it in) and is working fine
<tvoss> seb128, just asking in case, running some test cases here and seeing weird behavior
<tvoss> seb128, @dconf: great
<mlankhorst> I was looking through the design docs, but what I'm missing is whether alarms will be supported when the device is powered off. Are you simply going to be out of luck when you set an alarm and the device is powered off at the time?
<netcurli> mlankhorst: how is this handled on other smartphone OSes?
 * mlankhorst tries on android
<user82> mlankhorst, i am pretty sure off is off. the kernel and everything is stopped in android it theoretically drains zero battery when off
<user82> or do you think there is a hardware clock that can wake the thing up? doubt it
<netcurli> according to a quick google search it is the same thing on iOS
<mlankhorst> Well I set the alarm for less than a minute in the future and shut it off, seems  the nexus 4 doesn't seem to wake up, but I think my n9 was capable of it.
<user82> small ot but this is funny(read on the internet): An app that could turn on the phone (and activate the alarm) from cold would be nice. This would help those who like to leave their phone off at night.
<user82> yes exactly a java app that runs on top of everything wakes the hardware up :P
<mlankhorst> more like programming a rtc alarm, if it's available
<user82> i doubt there is one mlankhorst
<user82> or does android keep the date and time?
<mlankhorst> no idea, I guess if the nexus 4 doesn't, we don't need to either
<user82> the only 32.768kHz crystal in there is wired to the power management IC as far as i can see
<mlankhorst> yeah np
<Mohammad> hi every one
<Mohammad> can any one help me?
<Guest77908> i want to see a video about ubuntu touch
<Guest77908> any video link?
<Guest77908> thx
<SybyAbraham> Hello! Anyone here?
<Guest77908> yes
<SybyAbraham> Yay!
<Guest77908> >> <SybyAbraham> | yes
<Guest77908> hello
<SybyAbraham> Hello!
<Guest77908> hi
<SybyAbraham> I'm trying to get an error figured out on ubuntu touch.
<Guest77908> when installing or downloading?
<SybyAbraham> Ported, flashed, chroot working well but when I try to start qml-phone-shell I get qml-phone-shell: /build/buildd/ubuntu-platform-api-0.15/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonyymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed./
<SybyAbraham> I thought the libs were missing but they weren't.
<ogra_> you have them in your android build ?
<t1mp> Guest77908: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ubuntu+touch&oq=ubuntu+touch
<ogra_> (also you shouldnt need to start anything manually)
<kalikiana> is anyone here using a Galaxy Tab? I'm basically stuck at 'Power reset or unknown upload mode' and cannot fix it
<SybyAbraham> Yep, I do have it in the Android build.
<ogra_> and it has the ubuntu libs in it ?
<ogra_> (hybris and platform-api)
<SybyAbraham> yes it does, in /system/libs
<ogra_> did you make sure they are up to date when building (bzr pull in both of the subdirs before running brunch)
<SybyAbraham> I did that as well! I pulled both of those branches.
<ogra_> hmm, then it should tehoretically work
<SybyAbraham> I know, but it doesn't. :(
<SybyAbraham> I tried quantal, quantal mwc and raring builds all with the same issue.
<SybyAbraham> I did bzr branch lp:platform-api
<SybyAbraham> Is that right?
<ogra_> no
<SybyAbraham> pull instead of branch?
<ogra_> "bzr pull" inside the platform-api directory of your phablet tree
<ogra_> same for the hybris one
<SybyAbraham> Alright! Thanks! I'll do that and see what happens.
<SybyAbraham> Doesn't pahblet-dev-bootstrap do this automatically?
<ogra_> it should tell you if it updated something
<ogra_> pahblet-dev-bootstrap does it on the first checkout
<ogra_> but brunch doesnt keep it up to date
<SybyAbraham> oh, okay! Let me try that.
<SybyAbraham> Pulled, building now.
<popey> bug 1180345 ☹
<ubot5`> bug 1180345 in gallery-app "Auto enhance crashes gallery app and deletes photo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180345
 * tvoss complaints about gps cold starts taking _ages_
<popey> tvoss: don't worry, gps takes _ages_ on android anyway
<tvoss> popey, +1 on your comment on Marco's post :)
<popey> ☻
<SybyAbraham> ogra, same error!
<ogra_> well, did the bzr pull actually update something ?
<SybyAbraham> It did, it pulled 3 files along with a changelog
<SybyAbraham> for platform-api
<SybyAbraham> Didn't pull anything for hybris
<mardy> renato_: ah :-)
<mardy> renato_: it's about qdbusmenumodel, I can't get it to work
<mardy> renato_: I'm trying the QMenuModel example file (render-menumodel.qml), but I always get an empty view
<mardy> renato_: I changed the busName and path to "com.canonical.indicator.messages" and /com/canonical/indicator/messages/menu
<mardy> renato_: and I added a few qDebugs here and there. I see that the model is connected, and that QMenuModel::onItemsChanged() is called with "added" > 0
<mardy> renato_: but the view still stays empty
<mardy> renato_: any ideas?
<gianguido> hi chan :)
<renato_> mardy, the desktop messaging menu is not compatible with the new one
<renato_> mardy, you need to run the new messaging menu server or use any other new indicator
<mardy> renato_: ok. Where do I find the new messaging menu server?
<renato_> mardy, messaging menu server is very trick because it uses the same dbus name
<mardy> renato_: I can try another one, I don't need exactly that one
<Mirv> could I get someone, preferably two, to test the bug #1179937 on device? simple task, instructions in the description
<ubot5`> bug 1179937 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "OSK does not appear in webapps" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179937
<mardy> renato_: I also tried indicator-network-menu-server, but I get the same empty model
<mardy> renato_: can you point me at some indicator which is known to work?
<renato_> mardy, let me check the example
<ogra_> hmm, why the heck do we use a modified mountall
<ogra_> (instead of just putting an .override file in place)
<Namidairo> double dare you to have a ubuntu-on-air chat during the i/o keynote
<renato_> mardy, there is something wrong with the test or the library itself I need to investigate
<renato_> mardy, do you need this urgent?
<mardy> renato_: it's actually almost blocking me
<mardy> renato_: I could find something else to do, though
<renato_> mardy, I will take a look soon, I have some meetings during the morning
<mardy> renato_: thanks!
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, so doing the container flip might become hard on maguro ... for some reason the boot.img size is limited to 4.5M ... with the kernel being 4.1M big
<ogra_> i dont manage to produce such a small initrd
<renato_> mardy, I found the problem
<mardy> renato_: you rock! \o/
<renato_> mardy, the example does not work because sometime ago I changed the qmenumodel to be a treemodel and I forgot to update the example
<renato_> mardy, take a look on this example: https://pastebin.canonical.com/91028/
<renato_> mardy, I did not make it fully functional but you can have some idea how the treemodel works on QML
<renato_> mardy, you should be able to test it with "exportmenu.py" in the example folder
<mardy> renato_: thanks a lot, I'll have a look
<kenvandine> Saviq, for the people lens, what do you think about us dropping the avatar cache in friends and just providing the urls for avatars in the model?
<kenvandine> and just rely on qml's image caching
<mardy> renato_: maybe I can use something like this on the treemodel: https://codereview.qt-project.org/49564
<Saviq> kenvandine, we're dropping the people lens TBH, but the functionality should be there in $contacts_app
<kenvandine> Saviq, that's what causing the slowness in friends-app
<Saviq> kenvandine, so I'm good with that
<kenvandine> too many files in the avatar cache
<kenvandine> we could solve that by splitting it up, etc... but not sure it's worth it
<kenvandine> Saviq, cool
<renato_> mardy, this is great :D, I have create a similar component in the indicators-client component, where you can export the treemodel as a flatmodel
<renato_> mardy, is a bit different because my model export all nodes in the same level
<kenvandine> Saviq, it's amazing how much smoother scrolling is when it loads the avatars online instead of from local files :-D
<rsalveti> ogra_: is that the size of the partition?
<ogra_> rsalveti, the partition is 8M ... the kernel defined ramdisk size is 8M in the kernel config too
<ogra_> the only thing i can imagine here is a hardcoded value of 4.5M in the bootloader
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's weird, what happens when you flash something bigger than 4.5?
<ogra_> it hangs at the google screen
<asd> Hey, someone here?
<gianguido> hey asd
<MacSlow> Saviq, if you could take another look, I did the remaining fixes... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phablet-notification-renderer/+merge/155512 (rev. 599)
<nerochiaro> sil2100: i found out what's preventing my fix to the autopilot tests, basically when i run the app once to setup the DB, i have to terminate it by sending it an ctrl+f4, but the autopilot keyboard object doesn't seem to exist on the test
<Saviq> MacSlow, cheers
<scottrosenquist> Hey. Could anyone tell me about saucy-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip. Whether it's currently available, where I can find it?
<ChickenCutlass> scottrosenquist, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra_> scottrosenquist, for the android bits use the raring zip ...
<ogra_> it would be identical to a saucy one anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually... maybe you should check if it's a number, too?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what should be a number?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the timeout
<scottrosenquist> ogra_ so I can use todays mako .zip from raring with the armfs .zip from saucy?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I most often convert compare(obj.prop, value, message) to tryCompare(obj, "prop", value, message)
<ogra_> scottrosenquist, use the mako zip from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ ... together with the saucy userspace from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which results in 0 timeout...
<ogra_> scottrosenquist, right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and quiet failure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ouch
<scottrosenquist> ogra_ excellent, thank you so much. Final question, if I'm flashing through clockworkmod, I would flash the mako zip before the userspace, correct?
<ogra_> i dont think the order matters, though i never tried flashing them the other way round
<ogra_> but they write to different partitions
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, will do as soon as this one gets approved
<tsdgeos> step by step
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it'd probably be useful to make sure that the first argument is an object and the second a string?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just to complete the sanity checks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if second is not a string it fails
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> since atYEnd
<tsdgeos> is nothing
<tsdgeos> well, you could write 3
<tsdgeos> and then no clue what would happen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, exactly ;)
<scottrosenquist> ogra_ Thank you!
<tsdgeos> let's see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tries to access property 3 and ends up failing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, 3 could be a valid thing if it was an array
<Saviq> not sure that's supported, though
<tsdgeos> and same thing for using a 3 as item
<tsdgeos> it ends up failing
<tsdgeos> guess tries to access 3["atEnd"]
<tsdgeos> whatever that is :D
<tsdgeos> am i here?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes you are
<Saviq> tsdgeos, some lag, but yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, some sanity check could be useful there :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: CI failed now that we have the real tryCompares :D
<tsdgeos> sad, works here :-/
<greyback> tsdgeos: blast
<tsdgeos> will check tomorrow
<tsdgeos> probably needs some waitForRendering or something
<nerochiaro> sil2100: ping
<nerochiaro> sil2100:  om26er: hi, can you please check if this MR fixed the jenkins issues with notes-app autopilot failures ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, where is the MR ;)
<nerochiaro> om26er: whoops sorry: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-fix-autopilot-db-issues/+merge/164003
<Manish> hello guys
<Manish> hello everybosy can anyone help me?
<ogra_> MAhow would we know ?
<ogra_> !ask| Manish
<ubot5`> Manish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Manish> ubots i need a devolper to help me
<davmor2> Manish: it means ask the question then a dev might be able to help you
<Manish> i plan to launch ubuntu touch for mobile in india so as i am not a devolper i would need devolper to help me because i want to make customized ubuntu touch and launch in india
<Manish> i want to add lot of things in ubuntu like i would change the ui and add lot of other features but first i need to test it on a device so am stuck there i dont know how to install ubuntu on my phone..
<om26er> nerochiaro, confirmed, your branch fixes the db issue
<om26er> nerochiaro, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/1462/
<priya> hii can i install ubuntu tounch on iball slide
<priya> please answer??
<Manish> hello priya you van install
<priya> thanks manish
<priya> will try today itself
<om26er> nerochiaro, both the failing tests pass on the desktop however
<Manish> i need a dev who can help change the curent ui of ubuntu touch and add dual wifi support
<Oranger> Manish: Dual wifi ?
<Manish> yes ability to connect 2 wifi connections into 1 to get higher speed
<om26er> :O
<Manish> or you can ability to connect 2 data connections into 1 ...
<Manish> oranger is it possible?
<Oranger> Manish: I heard about it, but I don't know how to implement this
<Manish> oranger its alredy running on huwaei android phone
<Oranger> Manish: And I don't see why it would be in ui ^^
<Oranger> Manish: Is it in core yet ?
<Manish> not in ui oranger
<Manish> oranger sorry i am not dev so i don knw wat is core..sorry
<Oranger> Manish: Oh ok :)
<Oranger> Manish: But, you are not a ui dev ?
<Manish> i am not a dev..i am a business man
<awe_> Manish, if you mean 802.11n support, it's already supported
<Manish> awe can i connect 2 data connections onto 1 and use it?
<awe_> you connect to a single AP
<awe_> and the thruput goes up if the AP supports 802.11n
<Manish> ok awe
<awe_> 802.11n supports multiple antennas, which can make the thru-put go up
<Manish> awe is it possible to build a system which can connect internet via usb dongle??on ubuntu
<Manish> awe thanks a lot for info
<awe_> sure... but this isn't something we're focusing on right now for touch
<Manish> i know awe its a very small thing
<awe_> making the core networking features work ( wi-fi, 2g/3g data, ... ) are more important
<Manish> awe can we change the Ui of ubuntu touch like in android each company has there own ui
<Oranger> "each company has there own ui" ?
<awe_> I'm not a UI guy, but yes...as everything's open source, it should be possible for UI customization.   You might want to ask more specific questions on the mailing list
<Manish> oranger for eg Htc has sense ui,samsung has touch wiz
<awe_> I actually have to go offline for awhile...
<awe_> ttyl
<Oranger> Manish: Oh ok, so yes you can of course :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, i'll look into these two other failing tests tomorrow
<sergiusens> mzanetti: you still about?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-16
<bobweaver> I have a question I have touch installed and every time that i try to run a app that I made. it says that it can not connect to the data base that there is no database.  So I went looking through the file system and guss what it is there I can see it why is it not reading it ?
<robru> bobweaver, what database?
<Anonynimity> Heya... I need some help
<Anonynimity> I have a huawei fusion 2 and I'm wondering if it's possible to get the source code so I can install ubuntu phone os on my phone\
<bobweaver> robru the one that my program creates
<Anonynimity> bump?
<robru> Anonynimity, before you can bring up ubuntu touch on a new phone, first you need to get cyanogenmod running on it. if cyanogenmod doesn't support it then it's unlikely ubuntu will
<Anonynimity> okay, I will get on that... thx
<Anonynimity> cyanogenmod 7.2 work?
<Anonynimity> Okay, Cyanogenmod 7.2 is installed on my huawei fusion 2
<Anonynimity> now what?
<Anonynimity> I'm not quite understanding the manual install method
<Anonynimity> individual device wiki page??
<Anonynimity> patch applied at local tree??
<Anonynimity> update local manifest.xml file .root/....
<mhall119> anybody know why this is happening to me now?
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~$ adb devices -l
<mhall119> List of devices attached
<mhall119> ????????????           no permissions usb:1-1.2
<mhall119> it's been that way since I phablet-flashed rev 122
<Anonynimity> possibly you don't have android debugging enabled, or
<mhall119> it's got Ubuntu Touch on it already
<Anonynimity> maybe you need to edit your rules.99 file?
<mhall119> where is that file?
<Anonynimity> hang on
<mhall119> I can't get on the device at all
<mhall119> and I don't have the terminal on it after phablet-flashing
<Anonynimity> okay... one sec
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~$ adb shell
<mhall119> error: insufficient permissions for device
<mhall119> for example
<Anonynimity> please see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9210152/set-up-device-for-development-no-permissions
<Anonynimity> also, see http://ptspts.blogspot.co.il/2011/10/how-to-fix-adb-no-permissions-error-on.html
<Anonynimity> mhall119, would you help me with something?
<mhall119> I can try
<Anonynimity> I'm trying to install the ubuntu phone os on a huawei fusion 2,
<Anonynimity> I'm not quite understanding the "manual" part
<mhall119> that's going to be over my head I think
<mhall119> I managed to mess things up using phablet-flast :)
<Anonynimity> it says make sure you have the patch in your local tree...??
<Anonynimity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<mhall119> dholbach would be a good person to ask about that, tomorrow during Europe's morning
<Anonynimity> lol...
<Anonynimity> and From the individual device wiki page, grab the git repositories that are specific to your device, and update your local manifest.xml file (inside the <root>/.repo folder) including them, such as:
<Anonynimity> ??
<mhall119> thanks for the links Anonynimity, I got it recognized again :)
<Anonynimity> You're welcome mhall119
<mhall119> wish I could help you in return
<Anonynimity> it's all good... found the .repo/manifest
<Anonynimity> now if I can just figure out how to "apply the patch at local tree"
<Anonynimity> figured out the code name thingy
<Anonynimity> clear
<Anonynimity> cls
<Anonynimity> how do I use breakfast?
<Anonynimity> How do I manually update the manifest.xml file in repo.d/manifest.xml?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: bug 1180238
<ubot5`> bug 1180238 in touch-preview-images "Flashing root fs with TWRP fails" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180238
<sergiusens> rsalveti: strange that the updater-script from the system image extracts to /tmp though...
<rsalveti> yeah, twrp might do something different there then
<rsalveti> weird
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I still don't like encouraging people to use a different recovery image when the plan is to use an in house one
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but what happens with the other devices we have out there?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: which is the reason I asked if the one that was being architected was backwards compatible
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I asked that during the update session...
<rsalveti> not that we should support many recoveries, just that this seems easy enough to fix
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> but indeed, bringing our own recovery to the table might complicate a bit for porters
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well it seems that once we move to the new model we will only support one
<rsalveti> well, not necessarily
<rsalveti> the current recover is enough to cover most of the use cases
<rsalveti> but I know remember what was the real deal about having our own
<rsalveti> *don't
<rsalveti> remember just the naming issue and such
<rsalveti> need to check the session notes properly
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I don't either, and I can't make anything out of it from the explanations
<rsalveti> yeah, we had so many discussions regarding this topic that I don't know in detail what was decided
<rsalveti> lool might know more
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well nothing here tells me what the limitations of android's OTA are and why we can't use it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades
<rsalveti> indeed
<rsalveti> that's why let's wait for lool to be up
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well he can read while we sleep
<sergiusens> :-)
<rsalveti> I remember he was concerned at some point about using the cwm recovery, just don't remember if it was just a naming issue
<rsalveti> yeah
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'll rename it :-P
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<tvoss> dholbach, good morning :)
<dholbach> hey tvoss
<tsdgeos> aha
<tsdgeos> it's not the only ones with broken tryCompare
<tsdgeos> qt itself has them too
<tsdgeos> my fix didn't merge because their broken tryCompares broke :D
<tvoss> tsdgeos, that sounds interesting :)
<tsdgeos> yeah and can't really "fix" their tests either since they won't work
<tsdgeos> hate it when a 2 lines change is converted to this :D
<Mirv> could I get another tester at the bug #1179937 ? ie. verify that stuff works after the steps in the description. I'd nowadays always like two confirmations before doing any copy.
<ubot5`> bug 1179937 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "OSK does not appear in webapps" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179937
<Mirv> in addition to myself
<tvoss> seb128, ping
<seb128> tvoss, hety
<seb128> hey
<tvoss> seb128, hey :) how are you?
<seb128> tvoss, I'm good thanks, a bit tired by the long days with vUDS finishing quite late but that's almost over ... how are you?
<tvoss> seb128, pretty good, but tired, too :) wondered if you have had a chance to look into the issues with the ubuntu-geoclue provider on the phone
<tvoss> seb128, or more accurately: in an armhf chroot :)
<seb128> tvoss, no, I didn't play with that yet
<seb128> I guess it's not working for you?
<seb128> I will add it to my list of things to try, but that's not likely going to be today
<tvoss> seb128, will look into it, too
<hba> hi guys
<hba> can anyone tell me, if its possible to download ubuntu touch from some place and test it on my tablet?
<greyback> hba: check if your device is compatible here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<greyback> you might be lucky that someone has already ported it
<tsdgeos> Mirv: how's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1176962 going?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1176962 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Backport ListView related crash fixes" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> it seems that it would fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1180511 too
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1180511 in touch-preview-images "Cancel network connect on password request crashes shell" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's built for saucy in qt5-beta-proper, but I guess saucy images are not that testable yet (?). pushing now a raring build and asking for testing it then in the bug report (and probably the other one as well).
<tsdgeos> ok
<Mirv> I'll wait until it's testable and write then to the bugs in a couple of hours
<didrocks> Mirv: I see the sdk tests are still failing, is that under work? is the SDK team working on it?
<didrocks> Kaleo_: ^
<danboid> Apart from the Nexus devices, which are the next best supported phones for touch from the 'Working' category here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ?
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm working, I just can't reproduce it myself. so I'm both proposing a dummy sleep in one place via a branch, but also upgrading my old slow intel machine to saucy that I can test if I can reproduce. as the last resort, I'm going to contact veebers whether I can run something directly on the intel test machine
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, sounds good, keep me posted! Thanks :)
<Mirv> didrocks: will do
<danboid> What do you guys recommend for a non-nexus phone for running buntu touch?
<danboid> pref that allows dual booting with cyanogenmod or whatever
<Laney> how should I be accessing gsettings from a qml app?
<deiu> I don't think you can dual boot utouch and android on anything else other than the Nexus 7
<deiu> afaik it doesn't even work on the Nexus 4
<danboid> deiu: OK thanks
<danboid> but whose the most hacker and dev friendly then now out of HTC, Motorola, Samsung and Sony?
<danboid> bootloaders etc
<danboid> xda-dev is pretty quiet right now
<ogra_> well, most of us use nexus devicces, hard to tell
<danboid> so I expected this channel could explain why I would want phone x as a Linux enthusiast
<danboid> Nexus is clearly the best then, no close second?
<tvoss> Kaleo_, ping
<tvoss> Laney, you might want to ask Kaleo_ for the gsettings question
<Mirv> danboid: the generic answer is that you'd want Nexus :) but I believe there are differences in others as well, but I've no sure information - I remember some good words about later Sonys and Sony being supportive of unlocking, but that's just a news I've read in the past
<ogra_> dunno, i have a galayx S2 here that runs "usable" but misses bits and pieces ... i guess its the same for other non nexus devices ... always depends how much time the porter invests to keep it up to date
<ogra_> and we dont control the porters ... :)
<ogra_> its a community effort
<Laney> tvoss: ack, thanks
<danboid> Surprising sony would be goodfor unlocking when this is the same corp that took away Linux from the PS3!
<danboid> I've never forgiven them for that, even though I've never owned a PS3
<tvoss> seb128, I think I tracked down the issue to https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sync/+bug/1084635
<danboid> then I ended up with an Xperia play which was a a great phone though! :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084635 in Session Menu "Tests failing under ARM; Unsupported syscall: 366" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<danboid> only because I got it cheap
<tvoss> seb128, mardy points to a new qemu release at the bottom, will try to investigate further
<danboid> but I never got rounndto flashing it before it died on me so I can't comment on that aspect of Sony
<seb128> tvoss, ok, good
<seb128> tvoss, weird, we have qemu 1.4 which is supposed to include the fix
<tvoss> seb128, yup, but just checked in an armhf raring chroot, trying to execute geoip provider under dbus-test-runner
<RAVI_> HELLO
<Kaleo_> tvoss: oibg
<Kaleo_> pong
<Kaleo_> didrocks: which tests?
<Kaleo_> didrocks: I did not receive any notification of any kind
<tvoss> Kaleo_, Laney got a question for how to use gsettings from the SDK
<Kaleo_> tvoss: ok
<rafoo7> hi, is it posible to install asterisk server on ubuntu touch on any mobile phone with Wifi ?
<Kaleo_> Laney: it's not possible yet
<Kaleo_> Laney: it's being worked on
<Laney> ah ok
<Kaleo_> sorry
<rafoo7> is there any other SIP server
<Laney> is there a bug?
<Kaleo_> Laney: not that I know
<didrocks> Kaleo_: maybe Mirv only talked with bzoltan about it
<Laney> k
<Kaleo_> didrocks: in what project is the bug?
<ogra_> rafoo7, its definitely possible to install it (teh whole ubuntu archive is available) ... no idea if you can easily get it running though
<Laney> I could probably write some C++ in the meantime I suppose
<Kaleo_> Mirv: you aware of a failing test?
<rafoo7> dear ogra is it possible to install asterisk or any other PBX
<rafoo7> ?
<ogra_> rafoo7, as i said above, you can install everything from the ubuntu archive ...
<rafoo7> using apt-get command ?
<ogra_> yes
<rafoo7> how can i know that on ubuntu touch asterisk is available in apt-get
<ogra_> apt-cache search ....
<ogra_> like in every other ubuntu install
<rafoo7> can you plz send me a link of apt-cache for ubuntu touch
<didrocks> Kaleo_: SDK, but I'll let Mirv handle it with you
<ogra_> its the same way you use in every ubuntu, look it up in the documentation ... UTouch isnt different
<rafoo7> have you ever used utouch on any phone ?
<Kaleo_> didrocks: SDK is not a project :)
<Kaleo_> (on launchpad)
<Kaleo_> didrocks: ok
<rafoo7> i have asked my boss to buy a device from provoded list of mobile phones
<rafoo7> probably he will buy the cheapest one
<rafoo7> inititally i was going for mini PC but they are unreliable ATOM processsors not feasible for 24 hour use
<didrocks> Kaleo_: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/400/
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens , so i have the ubuntu side of  the flipped container stuff running now ... to get android to work we need to find a way to store the initrd contents somewhere now, just chrooting into /system witouth these bits wont work
<Kaleo_> didrocks: thx
<Mirv> Kaleo_: yes, trying to reproduce it. it fails only on the intel machine in jenkins, after scrolling down and before clicking Dialog, so I was thinking (in lack of other options) to add a dummy sleep(1) in there. zsombi recommended trying out sleep(0) first but not sure if it'd do anything useful
<Mirv> Kaleo_: but also trying if I can reproduce it on my old intel machine (after I've gotten it from precise to saucy)
<Kaleo_> didrocks: taken care of then, thanks
<Kaleo_> didrocks: do you know who is maintaining compiz these days?
<didrocks> Kaleo_: sam and mcr1, but nobody on our side
<Kaleo_> didrocks: ok
<nik90> Kaleo_: I am having trouble updating the ubuntu-ui-toolkit.
<nik90> Kaleo_: it keeps saying that qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin has been kept back
<nik90> Kaleo_: Should I force update it? Or is this issue upstream due to transition to qt 5.0.2?
<Kaleo_> nik90: not sure, Mirv ?
<pmcgowan> nik90, thats becuase it requires qt 5.0.2 from the other PPA
<nik90> pmcgowan: the problem is that since the update manager updated all other ubuntu touch components except for one package. Because of that I am having trouble with qml themes and everything.
<nik90> Mirv: anyway I can fix this issue or even better revert it?
<nik90> pmcgowan, Mirv: I get this result http://imgur.com/hFLptm1
<nik90> toolbar is missing
<pmcgowan> nik90, not good, can you go ahead and update to the newer Qt? using the qt5-edgers proper ppa
<nik90> pmcgowan: do you mean the ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper ppa?
<pmcgowan> yes
<nik90> pmcgowan: what happens after the transition? Do I continue to have this ppa?
<pmcgowan> nik90, yes,I assume you are running raring?
<pmcgowan> nik90, the image was already updated to the new qt 5.0.2
<nik90> yes I am running raring
<pmcgowan> this should be ok now after fixing some regressions this week
<nik90> as long as it does not break my system I am fine :)
<pmcgowan> nik90, you may want to wait for mirv to come back - he can give you options
<pmcgowan> nik90, seems qtc won't even run for me right now
<nik90> oops too late..update in progress :(
<nik90> pmcgowan: it works! Thanks for your help. No prob with qtc either.
<pmcgowan> nik90, oh great! now need to fix myself
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<pmcgowan> dpm, mhall119 do you guys have access to the vUDS schedule
<pmcgowan> I mean to change it
<dpm> pmcgowan, for the appdev track, yes
<dpm> and I think mhall119 has access to the rest of tracks as a summit admin
<dpm> what change do you need?
<pmcgowan> tvoss would like to reschedule the unity 8 session until later in the day
<Mirv> nik90: so have you tried apt-get dist-upgrade to get the last component upgraded?
<pmcgowan> Mirv, I think he is all set but I have a problem
<Mirv> nik90: (read further) ok so problem got solved
<ogra_> pmcgowan, thats the desktop track (seb128)
<pmcgowan> desktop?
<pmcgowan> client maybe
<Mirv> pmcgowan: what's your creator issue like?
<ogra_> the ubuntu-desktop team runs it, yeah, client track :)
<pmcgowan> Mirv, I get this ...
<pmcgowan> qtcreator: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqxcb.so: undefined symbol: _ZN15QPlatformWindow17formatWindowTitleERK7QStringS2_
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ;)
<pmcgowan> Mirv, I happen to be running 32 bit (for now good reason)
<pmcgowan> no
<Anonynimity> Hello. I need some help porting ubuntu touch to my huawei fusion 2
<Anonynimity> I have installed cyanogenmod 7.2 on my device, and I'm having troubble with the manual porting guide.
<ogra_> whats your issue exactly ?
 * ogra_ thinks the porting guide is pretty clear
<Anonynimity> well 1) how do I install the patch to local tree?
<ogra_> the patch ? yuo just pount to the right branches in the xml file of the phablet tree that you checked out
<Anonynimity> 2) how do I manually update the manifest.xml file (where do I put the kernel version, device manufacturer, and device code name)
<ogra_> make the described modifications to your new tree and run brunch
<pmcgowan> seb128, are you about?
<ogra_> Anonynimity, just edit it in the .repo folder
<Anonynimity> I know, but where do I put the information? the first line, the last line....
<ogra_> look at the existing entries, make yours look similar
<ogra_> shouldnt matter
<ogra_> for an SGS2 port i did i just appended the three lines here
<Anonynimity> okay...
<Anonynimity> and checking cm.dependancies avaliable/
<Anonynimity> ??
<ogra_> on the cm wiki
<nik90> Mirv: dist-upgrade did not work since it just did not all that package to be updated. However on adding the qt5-edgers ppa, this issue got solved. :)
<nik90> Mirv: it did not allow* the package to be updated
<Mirv> nik90: ah you didn't have the qt5-proper PPA. I think that may be somewhat common since the developer.ubuntu.com instructions used to say that only SDK PPA would be needed for Ubuntu 13.04 users
<pmcgowan> Mirv, we need to change that on the wiki now that there is a dependency
<Anonynimity> so I should change <project path="kernel/lge/mako" name="CyanogenMod/lge-kernel-mako" to <project path="kernel/huawei/u8665" name"CyanogenMod/huawei-kernel-u8665"??
<dpm> sorry pmcgowan, got sidetracked. Let me ping seb128, he can modify the client track schedule
<wcchandler> is the plan for ubuntu to sell a device with ubuntu pre-loaded on a phone in a store like say Verizon?  I know a lot of dev work is going on with the nexus... but yeah.  If I bought a nexus to toy with now, could I expect it to be comparable to anything that'll be available at launch?
<Mirv> pmcgowan: yes that was changed last week, but it used to be there earlier during raring development cycle, so people who read it earlier and haven't checked again have only SDK PPA
<nik90> Mirv: yup exact problem.
<netcurli> I am on raring and added the qt5-proper and the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa to get the newest version. After updating I have now a problem with qtcreator where it opens 4 additional windows that don't do anything when I start it. is this a known issue?
<Anonynimity> this isn't working for me...
<Anonynimity> :/
<Anonynimity> terminal output
<Anonynimity> http://pastebin.com/5fmUYG78
<Anonynimity> manifest.xml
<Anonynimity> http://pastebin.com/cefFwCJi
<sergiusens> Anonynimity: is your device part of cyanogenmod 10.1 ?
<Anonynimity> no it's 7.2
<Anonynimity> trying to find a port for 10.1
<ogra_> sergiusens, hey ... seen my ping above ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i got the flipped container working on maguro now ... but to actually use android we kind of need the initrd contents as / somewhere
<sergiusens> Anonynimity: export ROOMSERVICE_BRANCHES=branch_name then run breakfast, asuming your 7.2 stuff is in the CM repos
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, saw it, was going to separate some time after coffeee to address it :-)
<ogra_> well, how do we do that ?  i assume getting the content isnt an issue, but where do we put it on the device ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: so without much looking into, does it have to be in / or can you mount it anywhere once you have it somewhere?
<Anonynimity> I type breakfast and it says "command not found"
<ogra_> also surfaceflinger segfaults ...
<sergiusens> Anonynimity: how far through the porting guide have you got?
<ogra_> sergiusens, it doesnt have to be *in* / .... it has to become androids /
<Anonynimity> I've gotten to...
<sergiusens> Anonynimity: get all the way thorough until it mentions breakfast
<Anonynimity> $ cd .repo/manifests $ git diff
<sergiusens> ogra_: and we can mount all we want from the outside, right?
<ogra_> sergiusens, no matter where it lives ... i just noticed we cant just get away with chrooting into /system, it needs the outher layer above it
<ogra_> *other
<ogra_> yeah, indeed, mounting isnt an issue
<ogra_> but we cant just creat an /android dir that lives in the generic image
<ogra_> (else it wont be generic anymmore)
<ogra_> probably /data/android or so
<sergiusens> ogra_: I can try and bundle the '/' part as part of the system zips
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats what i thought
<ogra_> and then put it into some specific place that we can chroot to but that doesnt clash with the generic image bits
<sergiusens> ogra_: the only thing I'd be breaking here though is fastboot flashing :-/
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'll think of something (might bundle it as userdata.img for when fastbooting)
<ogra_> sergiusens, userdata sounds good but in a subdir indeed
<ogra_> /data/container or some such
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, I'll work on it
<ogra_> cool, thanks
<ogra_> i hope surfaceflinger will then not segfault anymore
<ogra_> i can exec anything from /system/bin execpt SF
<ogra_> assuming the environment isnt set up right
<sergiusens> ogra_ ah, sf thinks it's special :-P
<sergiusens> ogra_: any logcat errors?
<ogra_> likely
<ogra_> i straced it but that was not reallly infomative
<ogra_> not sure logcat works yet, out /dev is a bit different now that udev runs
<ogra_> i need to fiddle with the alog stuff still
<rsalveti> ogra_: I think you need the stuff from / (initrd) to have a working property system
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> does SF rely on that so much ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I don't think we need to change much at the android build side at this point
<ogra_> well, we need the content of the initrd as / somehow
<sergiusens> rsalveti: you just want to manually copy? ogra?
<rsalveti> we can just bundle the content from the root output directory <boot.img> together with the stuff from the system
<rsalveti> after building the android image
<rsalveti> ogra_: you're packaging it up, right?
<rsalveti> the big one package
<rsalveti> you can do that after you built the image
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well that's what I was going to do
<ogra_> rsalveti, we'll see after the session today what i will do :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: bundle $OUT/root
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, but I don't think we should do that at the android build system side
<rsalveti> to avoid breakage
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well... how would we solve fastbooting?
<rsalveti> I'd prefer the bundle to be a step of the build process when doing the big package
<ogra_> we shouldnt change the build, but deliver the initrd content somewhere
<rsalveti> sergiusens: well, why fastboot related?
<rsalveti> we'll flash the ubuntu boot.img and rootfs at /data, right?
<ogra_> we dont have a dedicated partition
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but you still need the android /
<rsalveti> we can, for now, store the android stuff at just a normal directory, and later move it to /system or similar
<ogra_> and that has to go somewhere
<rsalveti> as it'll be inside a container anyway
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> we wont need /system as /system anymore then
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> so we could move the initrd stuff in there and have a /system subdir in it
<rsalveti> right, and that can be all part of the package
<ogra_> and mount it in ubuntu as /android or /container
<ogra_> or even a proper FHS place
<rsalveti> at a random dir that would be under our /data
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> (i guess /opt/android/ or some such would be more proper)
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> i'll try to get a generic ubuntu initrd ready today with adbd in it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: how does that differ from what I was going to do sans the fastboot part?
<ogra_> there was actually no size problem at all
<ogra_> my adbd binary simply segfaulted
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I still didn't get what you were planning to do with fastboot
<ogra_> rebuilding it got it to work
<rsalveti> creating a separated partition for the android stuff? or pushing it to /system?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that's another topic
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, as long as we dont have the stuff in /system you wont have a fastboot flashable image for it
<rsalveti> we'll still flash the ubuntu image at /data
<rsalveti> with everything in it
<ogra_> right, but that only works with zips
<rsalveti> depends on the device
<rsalveti> that's the issue
<ogra_> you wont have an android-rootfs.img you could flash via fastboot atm
<rsalveti> right, which is fine, right?
<ogra_> i think thats the point sergiusens was making
<ogra_> sure
<rsalveti> because we're not booting into it anyway
<rsalveti> so it doesn't matter if we're flashing or not flashing the android side with fastboot
<ogra_> well, it would be nice for developing if we could provide it at some point
<ogra_> but surely not important now
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what is your idea? :-)
 * rsalveti looks at the uds schedule
<ogra_> i think merging eveything into the /system partition is fine
<ogra_> android builds in 1h
<sergiusens> ogra_: android builds in 10 minutes
 * ogra_ doesnt see anything overly exciting for this hour
<ogra_> sergiusens, haha
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's building for all the devices that takes time ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: /join #ubuntu-uds-client-2
<sergiusens> oops
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ogra_ so would want to use the system partition
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and move the actual content to a /system subdir there
<ogra_> and have the initrd content at the toplevel
<sergiusens> ogra_: but without modifying the build?
<ogra_> well, modifying the packaging step should suffice i guess
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes it would... or I can repack post build and keep the originals
<ogra_> yeah, that might work too
<ogra_> but might be harder for ports
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ogra_: but if we flash the stuff at /system we don't care about packaging much, right?
<rsalveti> as people could flash whatever there
<ogra_> packaging == zip creation
<ogra_> or img creation
<ogra_> in the android build
<ogra_> i wasnt talking about debs or so :)
<rsalveti> right, guess that will be hardware dependent anyway
<ogra_> well, we should have a way in the repo that does it automatically even for porters
<rsalveti> sergiusens: so I'd guess that changing the build system would indeed be useful, to create another image as part of the build
<rsalveti> which would contain boot + system together
<sergiusens> rsalveti: and keep the originals as well?
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<sergiusens> rsalveti: DONE
<rsalveti> at least for now
<rsalveti> DONE
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok, I'm going to call it droid.zip and system-droid.img
<rsalveti> sergiusens: alright :-)
<mardy> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/proto/+merge/164195
<kenvandine> mardy, that's a huge diff :)
<sergiusens> boiko: did you get the bug for the messaging stuff in?
<boiko> sergiusens: I have the bug reported, but no fix yet
<oSoMoN> dpm: hey, are we having the calendar app design meeting today?
<oSoMoN> dpm: nevermind, just saw your e-mail about it, sorry for the noise
<sergiusens> boiko: can I have the number?
<boiko> sergiusens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1180537
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1180537 in phone-app "New messages and missed calls are not showing up in the indicator" [High,New]
<dpm> oSoMoN, I cancelled it. Did you receive the e-mail?
<dpm> (due to uds)
<oSoMoN> dpm: yep
<sergiusens> boiko: ih, didn't notice you linked it. Sorry and thanks!
<boiko> sergiusens: np
<boiko> rsalveti: hey, I have changed some stuff in phone-app, and ended up with unit tests linked against libplatform-api
<boiko> rsalveti: but now when I try to launch them on an armhf chroot I get the following: https://pastebin.canonical.com/91116/
<boiko> rsalveti: any clue on what might be causing it?
<rsalveti> let me see
<sergiusens> boiko: you'll need to mock the platform api
<rsalveti> that's because there's no hybris there
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, mock is the solution
<ogra_> boiko, any reason to use a locked down pastebin for this ?
<rsalveti> and because platform api is not running
<rsalveti> sergiusens: indeed
<oSoMoN> dpm: so I see that the clock application is supposed to be translated, however I’m always getting the UI untranslated (installed the latest revision from the core apps PPA), is that a known issue?
<rsalveti> guess we have this already for other apps, don't we?
<ajalkane> sires, what's up with this?
<ajalkane> qtcreator
<ajalkane> qtcreator: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqxcb.so: undefined symbol: _ZN15QPlatformWindow17formatWindowTitleERK7QStringS2_
<rsalveti> brb
<sergiusens> ogra_: I supposed it's an accident... my url get's autofilled with that one first all the time :-/
<ogra_> well, i always have to find my phone for 2fa
<dpm> oSoMoN, it works for me in Catalan, but I've got issues loading the translations for other languages other than the system one. Let's discuss this tomorrow once UDS is finished
<ogra_> to actually read it
<veebers> Mirv: ping
<oSoMoN> dpm: ok
<sergiusens> didrocks: did we end up with a green light to rebuild the qt package agains qt 5.0.2?
<didrocks> sergiusens: Mirv told me this morning that he's going through the list and doing it
<didrocks> Mirv: can you please answer us? ^
<ivanka> hey ogra, you there?
<ogra_> ivanka, indeed
<ivanka> ogra, hi :-)
<ogra_> hey :)
<ivanka> I was thinking of buying one of these? http://buy-a-phone-start-a-movement.fairphone.com/specs/
<ogra_> yeah, we talked about it before :)
<Mirv> veebers: pong
<sergiusens> didrocks: if that' the case, good
<veebers> Mirv: Hi, re: your Intel autopilot issue
<ivanka> Now there is a spec, do you think it will be possible to get Ubuntu on it?
<ivanka> ogra_, I mean,  is it lots of work?
<ogra_> ivanka, depends ... the least work would be if they already had a cyanogenmod port
<rsalveti> probably, if we have the sources to build the android for it (at least kernel and such)
<veebers> Mirv: In the past I've been able to access the machine via ssh and the KVM to debug/check things. Problem is that the Intel machine gets used a bit  for a couple of jenkins jobs
<ogra_> rsalveti, they put everything public
<ogra_> (they even advertise to use ubuntu on it)
<ogra_> it would definitely be good to have support for it
<veebers> Mirv: This would mean marking it as offline for the duration of you logging on and checking it out etc. Which should be ok, but would have to check with say didrocks (as that would affect the daily-release)
<ivanka> ogra - ok, I might drop them a mail
<rsalveti> ogra_: nice, know where is the repos?
<veebers> Mirv: another option would be to try a different Intel machine that we have available for autopilot which isn't as used and then mark that as offline etc.
<ogra_> rsalveti, nope, only saw their press announcement a few days ago
<rsalveti> got it, but cool
<rsalveti> the specs are quite good actually
<Mirv> didrocks: sergiusens I proposed a change against qtubuntu to get it rebuilt. most others in d-b-n with qt dependencies have recent rwbuilds, but I'd need to check more systematically. like didrocks said, we nees to do the rebuilds via merge proposals, so there's no single 'rebuild everything' option
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and it looks nice even
<sergiusens> Mirv: good... qtubuntu would be a good start... I guess the toolkit is already rebuilt with the new Qt.
<sergiusens> Mirv: did you copy the package that fixes the webapps already?
<Mirv> veebers: ok. I'll go for trying to change something first in the test, and if that doesn't help, go for another machine
<veebers> Mirv: sweet, let me know how that goes then if we need to we'll sort something out
<ivanka> rsalveti, want to be added to the intro email? :-)
<rsalveti> ivanka: sure
<Mirv> sergiusens: yes toolkit is rebuilt. not yet to the webapps, see bug report, I'd like to have second confirmation in addition to Thomas and myself before copying as a new self-imposed QA rule
<Mirv> veebers: ok, will do, thanks a lot
<sergiusens> Mirv: ok, I'll do it
<veebers> Mirv: nw, let me know if there is anything I can do to help get it sorted
<Mirv> sergiusens: thanks, appreciated, I didn't get anyone from IRC
 * Mirv -> AFK
<ajalkane> anyhoo, anyone got the fix for QtCreator 4 extra windows problem?
<rsalveti> ogra_: sergiusens: dholbach: we got a conflict now, porting checkpoint and ogra's "Packaging the android Ubuntu Touch parts" session
<boiko> ogra_: oups, nope, autocompletion, that was it, let me paste on the public one
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> that's a bit short notice :)
<rsalveti> yeah, just noticed it, sorry
<dholbach> what do we do? :)
<boiko> ogra_: rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671030/
<rsalveti> boiko: in qemu?
<boiko> rsalveti: yep
<rsalveti> you'd need a mock there as sergiusens said
<rsalveti> this error is expected as you don't have hybris nor the android part running in parallel
<rsalveti> dholbach: ogra_: sergiusens: can we move ogra's session for another time later today?
<rsalveti> that's quite specific and will be mostly a meeting of our team anyway
<ogra_> there seems to be no free slot
<boiko> rsalveti: interesting, but I am not calling anything, just linking to the library, is there any place already doing this mock?
<rsalveti> ogra_: right =\
<rsalveti> boiko: guess linking is already enough to cause the issue
<rsalveti> boiko: not sure, sergiusens might know better
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, i was hoping it would *not* be a meeting of our team
<rsalveti> as I know we had similar issues with other apps
<ogra_> rsalveti, we need the toolchain from foundations
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, our + foundations
<ogra_> its mostly for this
<ogra_> for the rest we already roughly know what to do
<rsalveti> ogra_: so how should we split?
<boiko> sergiusens: ping :)
<sergiusens> boiko: no, no other place... I can look into it
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, i obviously have to run the session
<ogra_> you guys decide how you split
<boiko> sergiusens: that's the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/phone-app/split_views_into_apps
<rsalveti> guess I'll joing the porting checkpoint then
<dholbach> rsalveti, great
<rsalveti> sergiusens: didn't we have the same issue with hud and others?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I am not aware... but I will look into it
<mhall119> Core Apps discussion is happening now at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21817/appdev-s-coreapps-plans/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: joining in?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: was waiting for link :-)
<oSoMoN> nik90: hey, thanks for your review, I’ve updated the branch to also fix the translation domain in the desktop file
<nik90> oSoMoN: approving now..thnx
<nik90> oSoMoN: so basically the core apps are not required to give the i18n.domain..it is set automatically?
<oSoMoN> nik90: as long as the app is using a MainView and that its 'applicationName' property is set properly, then yes
<nik90> oSoMoN: nice. I will update dpm about this so that we do not repeat the mistake of defining them in other core apps.
<oSoMoN> nik90: thanks
<dpm> nik90, thanks, I'm aware :) I requested that after a discussion with timp
<nik90> dpm: ah ok..i was just a second away from querying u on irc :)
<dpm> :-)
<kgunn> pmcgowan: i know we spoke about someone on your team taking a crack at a mir/unity8 build
<kgunn> and i might be a little early on this
<kgunn> but http://studio.sketchpad.cc/gmY0M6iqeh?
<kgunn> are the latest instructions
<kgunn> pmcgowan: let me know if you'd rather wait for some settling
<pmcgowan> kgunn, I recall that rsalveti said no problem
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: kgunn sure
<bobweaver> has any one else had trouble with qt multi media ? the seek function is not working and also the video/s are not playing. the code works fine on the desktop
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, those instructions seem to include all we need yes?
<kgunn> greyback: kdub racarr can help if you hit issues.... or find bugs in the instructions
<greyback> kgunn: ack
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: sounds good
<rsalveti> we just need to avoid having stuff via tarball or such, just need to get that under packages
<rsalveti> kgunn: do we have a blueprint tracking this already?
<rsalveti> so I can add actions under my name
 * kgunn goes digging
<pmcgowan> bobweaver, media playback working ok on 123
<kgunn> rsalveti: either this one https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-mir-unity-prep
<kgunn> actually...just use that one
<bobweaver> pmcgowan,  123 ?
<pmcgowan> build from yesterday
<bobweaver> yeah I am updating  every 4 hours or so and yeah still no seek and still no video
<bobweaver> again videos play great on desktop but there is also no seek on desktop nor phablet
<pmcgowan> bobweaver, which device?  I see it working on nexus 4 and nexus 10
<pmcgowan> with media player
<bobweaver> n7
<bobweaver> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/qml-qtmultimedia5-video.html#seek-method
<bobweaver> I have made my own media player
<bobweaver> I know that the code that I wrote works because it is working on two different work stations
<bobweaver> just not on the phablet
<bobweaver> and seek() is not working on ANY thing
<bobweaver> been like that for weeks
<netcurli> the seek function should theoretically be there in qt 5.0.2
<bobweaver> yes it shouldbut it is not
<netcurli> do you have qt5.0.2 installed?
<bobweaver> yeah
<bobweaver> i have 4 different qt versions(qt5) tried all 4,   2 do not have ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<bobweaver> the 2 that do not have ubuntu-ui-toolkit (ones from qt online installers ) work with seek() but that dosent help because well there is no ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<bobweaver> I guess I could compile against them but that is not supported nor do I think that users want that
<netcurli> bobweaver: I have qt 5.0.2 from the qt5-proper ppa under raring and the seek function works for me (I tried the example from the qt-project.org page)
<boiko> sergiusens: please let me know if you have any idea for the platform-api mock stuff for phone-app
<boiko> sergiusens: if it is complicated, I might centralize that code in one of the components, and having only it linked against platform-api
<sergiusens> boiko: sorry, haven't even looked yet... booked in sessions today
<boiko> sergiusens: ok, no problems
<bobweaver> netcurli,  wish that was the same here I am on 12.04 and 12.10 the phablet is raring though but can not test seek() because there is no video playing it errors out
<bobweaver> how to launch a app in phablet so that I can debug aka not f12
<bobweaver> netcurli,  you do not have a mythtv backend set up do you ? if so then you could test my app
<netcurli> no, I don't
<bobweaver> netcurli, thanks I am asking on the mythbuntu and mythtv channels
<bobweaver> I know that my code is correct though it is alpha it is correct
<bobweaver> Ok I have debuged the media player not sure why I am getting these errors works fine on desktop paste.ubuntu.com/5671516
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671516/         *
<jhodapp> bobweaver, "Failed to set media source. "
<jhodapp> bobweaver, are you on a device, or a desktop Ubuntu?
<bobweaver> device but the media source is at the top that is what console.log() is sayiong
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  ^^
<bobweaver> movie is on server in my house (myth backend )
<bobweaver> device is nexus 7 with daily ubuntu touch raring
<jhodapp> bobweaver, network streaming isn't supported yet
<jhodapp> bobweaver, only playback of local files
<bobweaver> so only on desktop is network streaming supported
<jhodapp> bobweaver, I'm working on getting network streaming to work now
<bobweaver> cool
<jhodapp> bobweaver, yes, because it uses GStreamer as the backend then
<jhodapp> bobweaver, I'm working on integrating GStreamer and the hardware decoder/renderer for the device now, which will allow us to use any of the GStreamer sources
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  do you have a bug or workitem that I can subscribe to to see when this lands ?
<jhodapp> bobweaver, blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-hw-video-decode-rendering-support
<bobweaver> thanks jhodapp
<jhodapp> np
<jhodapp> bobweaver, feel free to check in with me from time to time if you're curious how it's going
<sergiusens> kenvandine: Mirv I confirm success for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1179937 .. can we get it in the daily-build-next PPA now or should I add to ppa:phablet-team?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1179937 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "OSK does not appear in webapps" [Critical,Confirmed]
<doneyhtc> hello
<doneyhtc> hello i have a question, i cant make phone calls witch my galaxy nexus with ubuntu touch
<doneyhtc> is there a solution for this problem
<goddard> can i install ubuntu touch on an HTC One?
<user82> goddard, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Kaleo_> renato_: you around?
<renato_> Kaleo_, hi
<goddard> user82: thanks just saw that after i asked the question haha
<Kaleo_> renato_: I just wanted to tell you about an upcoming feature of the toolkit
<Kaleo_> renato_: and Arguments {} object that parses command line arguments for you
<Kaleo_> an*
<renato_> Kaleo_, this is great
<Kaleo_> renato_: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1sfGFVOGiGdLziEl-PUyAa7gKJb-GFcJWj0ajkW2-LC4/edit#
<Kaleo_> renato_: look towards the bottom proposal 4)
<Kaleo_> renato_: there is an example
<goddard> i just bought a galaxy nexus
<goddard> so i hope i did the right thing haha
<renato_> Kaleo_, good work
<Kaleo_> renato_: will ping you when yuou can try int on the media player
<Kaleo_> *it
<Kaleo_> renato_: I'll tell other app devs personally and send an email to the ml too
<Kaleo_> renato_: another thing that has landed already though: standard animations
<Kaleo_> renato_: there are example and links to the documentation in the Ubuntu UI Toolkit Gallery at the bottom
<renato_> I will check it
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-17
<AmEv> Anyone here able to help me?
<Mirv> morning
<AmEv> My tablet's stuck on a blank screen, but I'm wondering if there's a way to monitor progress.
<Mirv> sergiusens: thanks, copying to daily-build-next now
<AmEv> Ubuntu_chroot just kills the tablet.
<Mirv> AmEv: but adb shell works otherwise? well I'm not an expert, but if it doesn't seem to fix itself by waiting + reboot, maybe try flashing again
<SpacedOut> AmEv: Did it ever run ubuntu?  What state was it in, have you power cycled it?
<AmEv> Yes.
<AmEv> First flash.
<AmEv> Was working with Android before.
<SpacedOut> Which tablet?
<AmEv> Codename antares. Toshiba Thrive.
<SpacedOut> After unlocking I had the Android boot logo animation that never completed, but you said blank?
<AmEv> Yep.
<AmEv> Has a funky Toshiba logo due to bug, then the blank screen.
<AmEv> Backlight is on
<SpacedOut> Is the image made for that model?  I've only ever tried the Nexus 10.
<AmEv> Yes. Flashed the Thrive-specific then the rootfs like the dev instructed.
<AmEv> It's a tegra 2 device if it helps out ar all.
<AmEv> Sorry for any typos; the S3 keyboard is slick and tiny.
<AmEv> Hmmm... last dmesg event was 13 seconds in.
<SpacedOut> adb root; adb shell; ubuntu_chroot shell; then do a ps, from your last comment it sounds like you are already in.
<AmEv> I'm in the ubuntu shell! No display though....
<sergiusens> Mirv: just in time for tomorrows build :-)
<Mirv> sergiusens: good :)
<SpacedOut> AmEv: see if qml-phone-shell is running, I have 47 processes with 'ps aux'
<AmEv> Hmmm. I wonder if I can install X from here...? haha
<SpacedOut> maliit-server would be another big one.  Yes if you want to write a driver, I'm assuming it doesn't exist.
<AmEv> Hmmmm....
<Mirv> AmEv: you can install anything, the another thing is whether you have a X.org driver that would display something ;) qml-phone-shell should have everything needed for the Ubuntu Touch's non-X support I think
<AmEv> I think Nvidia released a Tegra 2 Linux driver somewhere.... Anyway, doesn't seem like either is running.
<SpacedOut> A driver wouldn't show up in the process list.
<AmEv> Uhm....
<SpacedOut> initctl stop ubuntu-session; initctl start ubuntu-session
<SpacedOut> stop will leave my screen black/blank with the backlight on, start will display the graphics again.
<AmEv> uhm... unknown instance
<AmEv> Start created process 277...
<AmEv> No display
<SpacedOut> Is that still running?
<AmEv> It was immediately killed.
<SpacedOut> run `/bin/sh /usr/bin/ubuntu-session` that's what it is doing.
<AmEv> I tried running running qml-phone-shell manually. Segfaulted.
<AmEv> No output, back to shell.
<AmEv> Where's the logs?
<SpacedOut> How good are your Linux, programming, Debian development skills?
<AmEv> Ehhh... I'm fairly new, but am a bit of a fast learner.
<SpacedOut> /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session/logs/ubuntu-session.log
<AmEv> Is the log supposed to be tiny?
<SpacedOut> I don't have your hardware, so I can't do anything about your problem.  You could flash android and try again later when it has been updated, if it is a daily build you might even just try again in a couple days, if you want to dig in, edit /etc/apt/sources.list (and sources.list.d/*) to enable the source repositories, apt-get update, apt-get source (whatever is crashing), recompile with debugging and see if you can fix it.
<SpacedOut> mine is 10 lines
<AmEv> 20 here.
<SpacedOut> Does the power button turn the backlight off?
<AmEv> Yes.
<AmEv> Doesn't come back on though.
<AmEv> OK.
<AmEv> Was daily.
<SpacedOut> Good because just having the backlight on draws more power than a usb port supplies the  Nexus 10 .
<AmEv> Thanks for helping me out, though.
<SpacedOut> The least work is to wait a few days and try again, I've had a black screen and reflashed before to fix it.
<jGleitz> Hey there! Has anyone experience with the QML Canvas and how the properties canvasSize and canvasWindow behave? I don’t quite get it and would need a little help.
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<Mirv> didrocks: could you rerun Head/SDK main job, the possible workaround got in just now?
<didrocks> Mirv: should I rebuild everything or just one component?
 * didrocks checks, maybe we just have one in fact :)
<Mirv> I couldn't reproduce it even on my old intel machine, so trying this now and if not contacting vee_bers about the autopilot machine
<Mirv> just one ther e:)
<Mirv> so far, we hopefully will get the qt creator plugin in there as well at some point
<didrocks> Mirv: running now! :)
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: at least, we get "reliably" the failure on intel, as it seems it happened everyday
<didrocks> which is a start :)
<Mirv> yes. too bad it hasn't been possible to repeat the failure on an own machine.
<didrocks> yeah :/
<wannise> hello any body here can help me hot to install ubuntu on my motorola phone?
<wannise> any dev here to help me build custom ui????
<manish___> i am not dev i am just a business man planning to start mobile company with ubuntu on it ..so please can anybody guide me how to start this project i really need lot of help
<tsdgeos> manish___: you may want to read http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/operators-and-oems and http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/contact-us
<manish___> tsdgeous i would want to change the ui litle bit so how to find a dev for that?
<manish___> 'tsdgeos i am already aware of that i have read it
<tsdgeos> manish___: we have the 	ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net open mailing list where you can propose your improvements
<oSoMoN> hey dpm, I have enabled translations in the browser, would you mind reviewing the changes? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/i18n/+merge/164276
<dpm> oSoMoN, oh awesome! Sure, give me 2 mins
<dpm> oSoMoN, done -> https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/i18n/+merge/164276
<PPOS-BAR> hi
<oSoMoN> dpm: thanks! will address/answer your comments in a moment
<PPOS-BAR> can you explaine me the different : ubuntu-touch-preview ubuntu-touch ?
<dpm> cool, no rush
<dpm> PPOS-BAR, it's exactly the same thing
<PPOS-BAR> hi i've nexus 7 :)
<PPOS-BAR> ok, when i use phablet-flash, it use the -preview ?
<oSoMoN> dpm: I answered your questions, thanks for the thorough review
<user82> is some dev here who happens to know how far 3g data support on the nexus devices is?
<dpm> oSoMoN, ok, approved, thanks! (it seems LP hasn't received my e-mail reply yet, though)
<oSoMoN> dpm: hold on before top-approving, I’m looking into dh_translations
<dpm> oSoMoN, no worries, I can't top-approve as I'm not project member anyway
<oSoMoN> right
<Wellark> hi guys!
<Wellark> anyone remembers how to take a screenshot on a device?
<victorp> Wellark, you can do that from QTC
<oSoMoN> dpm: I’m looking into dh_translations, and when it invokes xgettext to create the pot file it doesn’t find any strings because it doesn’t know it has to look for "i18n.tr", and there doesn’t seem to be a way to pass xgettext extra options
<victorp> on the Ubuntu Touch menu option
<dpm> oSoMoN, xgettext can take options to look for tr, let me check which option it is. In any case, we might need to add support for the Ubuntu sdk for dh_translations, so the best thing might be to file a bug against dh_translations and go ahead with the way you were packaging already
<oSoMoN> dpm: I know it can take extra options (I think it is --keyword), but dh_translations doesn’t expose a way to pass them, I’ll file a bug
<dpm> oSoMoN, ah, ok, I understand now, yes.
<dpm> oSoMoN, could you subscribe me to the bug when you file it?
<oSoMoN> sure
<dpm> great, thanks
<Wellark> victorp: thanks!
<Wellark> was under Tools -> Ubuntu Touch -> Android Debugging
<oSoMoN> dpm: I filed bug #1181183 and I subscribed you
<ubot5> bug 1181183 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "Add support for the Ubuntu SDK apps to dh_translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181183
<dpm> excellent, thanks oSoMoN!
<oSoMoN> dpm: the MR should land soon in webbrowser-app trunk, is there anything to do on the LP side to enable automatic export of translations to trunk?
<dpm> oSoMoN, yes, we can do that now, but I'll need your help for one step in setting up the exports branch. Let me see...
<dpm> oSoMoN, actually, I don't have permissions at all, but I can guide you on how to do it. Shouldn't take more than 5 mins
<dpm> oSoMoN, 1) Go to https://translations.launchpad.net/~webbrowser-app and set:
<dpm> - Translatioins done in Launchpad
<dpm> - Translations group: Ubuntu Translators
<dpm> - Permissions: Restricted
<dpm> - Focus: trunk, or whichever series you're working in
<dpm> oSoMoN, the direct link for that is https://translations.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+configure-translations
<oSoMoN> dpm: it seems it’s already all set to those values, must have been bfiller who set it up yesterday
<dpm> oSoMoN, ok, yeah, it seems I do have some permissions too, I was just looking at the wrong URL. So the final step is to set the translations export branch
<dpm> oSoMoN, can you set the trunk branch in https://translations.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/trunk/+link-translations-branch
<oSoMoN> dpm: no, I’m not allowed, I’ll ask bfiller to give me permissions when he gets online
<dpm> oSoMoN, ah, you're hitting the same permission issue as myself. Only members of the branch's team can set that.
<dpm> oSoMoN, yeah, you only need to be added to the https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team team
<dpm> hi gatox, I saw the video of your Tabu app the other day, nice work! It'd be nice to add to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection - do you have the code somewhere?
<dpm> oSoMoN, did you manage to get the clock app to load the French translations?
<oSoMoN> dpm: yes, after fixing a bug in the app (see revision 77 in the trunk)
<gatox> dpm, hi, thanks.... i'll add it on sunday probably, i need to finish some parts of the code.... and i'll add other applications i'm doing too
<dpm> oSoMoN, great, thanks for fixing that. Yes, when I first set the domain in the code, the SDK didn't have the feature to set it automatically
<dpm> gatox, cool :)
<dpm> oSoMoN, do you have a device with Touch handy and a few minutes time? I don't have one at the moment, and I'd need someone's help to test the localization of the clock app on a device
<oSoMoN> dpm: sure
<oSoMoN> dpm: where do I get a deb to test it?
<dpm> oSoMoN, great, thanks. From the coreapps PPA -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<dpm> oSoMoN, I'd simply like to test: 1) e.g. the French translation (fr_FR.UTF-8) and 2) the Simplified Chinese translation (zh_CN.UTF-8)
<dpm> oSoMoN, off the top of my head, I think this is what will be needed to test them:
<dpm> 1) Generate the locales with locale-gen
<dpm> 2) Installed any required fonts for zh_CN (I'll have to find that out)
<dpm> 3) Set /etc/default/locale to fr_FR.UTF-8 first and then zh_CN.UTF-8
<nik90> dpm: I haven't pushed my branch regarding the locale variables (numbers) to trunk yet. They still require testing before doing that.
<dpm> The font part might be the trickiest, so I'd recommend testing with the French translation first, to see if localization works at all
<dpm> nik90, ah, sorry, I got disconnected in the middle of our conversation the other day
<nik90> dpm: no worries. Should I push it so that oSoMoN can test it from the ppa?
<nik90> dpm: currently I have only made locale changes to stopwatch and timer alone.
<dpm> nik90, actually, let me see if I can test this locally. Olivier won't be able to test it from the PPA, as it will take a while to land
 * dpm installs Arabic
<dpm> nik90, can you remind me in which branch you had these changes?
<nik90> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/replace-number-translations
 * dpm tests
<oSoMoN> dpm: French translations work, but I have to run the app with LANGUAGE=fr (setting LANG in /etc/default/locale to "fr_FR.UTF-8" doesn’t seem to make any difference)
<dpm> oSoMoN, ok, thanks for testing. Let me check with pitti on #ubuntu-desktop where to best read the locale from
<oSoMoN> dpm I have installed fonts-droid on the phone, and the UI in chinese looks good (although I can’t read it, it looks like chinese to me :))
<dpm> \o/
<Mirv> ogra_: hi. did we have some saucy builds with qml-phone-shell already?
<ogra_> yep
<dpm> excellent! oSoMoN, could you take a couple of screenshots and send them to me?
<ogra_> Mirv, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Mirv> ogra_: awesome! do you have a spare moment to smoketest dist-upgrading to ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper on it?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> i'm working on the container flip
<ogra_> my gnex is completely unusable for gui stuff atm
<Mirv> ogra_: ok :( although. the images don't now get stuff from qt5-proper, so copying Qt 5.0.2 to qt5-proper for the desktop users isn't directly affecting device images now?
<ogra_> probably sergiusens has a spaare cycle
<oSoMoN> dpm: sure, just a sec
<ogra_> Mirv, well, doesnt look like it uses 5.0.2 in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<oSoMoN> dpm: do you want screenshots in Chinese and French, or just Chinese?
<Mirv> ogra_: yeah, surely it doesn't since it's only in that beta-proper PPA mentioned. can you confirm that qt5-proper PPA is not in use, only daily-build-next?
<nik90> oSoMoN: both. I could also use it in my blog to show translation progress :)
<oSoMoN> alright
<dpm> oSoMoN, just Chinese will do.
<oSoMoN> dpm, nik90: http://ubuntuone.com/0FqObZmkDx9f98UDGWGdyB and http://ubuntuone.com/2diFWjRxejIgsmfjdJcUmv
<ogra_> Mirv,
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/branches/livecd-rootfs$ cat live-build/ubuntu-touch/archives/canonical-qt5-edgers-qt5-proper.list.chroot
<ogra_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper/ubuntu @DISTRIBUTION@ main
<ogra_> thats what we currently use
<dpm> nice! thanks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> dpm: you’re welcomem
<oSoMoN> -mc
<ogra_> Mirv, daily-build-next is in use as well
<ogra_> (for ubuntu-unity)
<Mirv> ogra_: ah, so it is in there. but it was removed from raring builds, not yet from saucy?
<ogra_> does it need to be removed ?
<nik90> oSoMoN: thank you :)
 * ogra_ doesnt really care about raring ... dead beef ...
<Mirv> ogra_: well preferably, unless a) someone tests the qt5-beta-proper PPA before I copy the saucy contents to qt5-proper PPA, or b) breaking saucy images is acceptable
<Mirv> ogra_: the thing is that the desktop users could use the 5.0.2 already, and it's working for them. of course, 5.0.2 also works on raring, but at least a quick smoke test would be needed on saucy device to see that mostly stuff works.
<Mirv> ogra_: but removing qt5-proper from the builds would solve the device part
<Mirv> ogra_: ie. relying only on daily-build-next and what is in archives. archives will probably receive 5.0.2 next week
<dpm> oSoMoN, discussing how to set the locale on #ubuntu-desktop atm. The TL;DR seems to be that we write the new locale to /etc/default/locale and then we need to restart the session for it to pick it up
<Mirv> ogra_: if it's doable to remove qt5-proper from saucy builds at least temporarily, I'd do that so that it's opt-in
<ogra_> Mirv, breaking saucy is acceptable until end of next week
<dpm> oSoMoN, so could you try to set /etc/default/locale to zh_CN.UTF-8 and reboot to see if that works?
<Mirv> ogra_: could it be disabled anyway, ie. is it one commit away for commenting out it from saucy image builds at least until beginning of next week?
<Mirv> ogra_: since currently there's nothing installed from there, and I'd like it to stay that way at least a couple of days until it's tested a bit
<ogra_> Mirv, sure, no prom, i'll drop it
<Kaleo_> renato_: oSoMoN: there is a new API for command line parsing that will land soon in the toolkit: do you mind testing it on your apps?
<ogra_> s/prom/prob
<Kaleo_> renato_: oSoMoN: see API proposal 4) at the bottom of https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1sfGFVOGiGdLziEl-PUyAa7gKJb-GFcJWj0ajkW2-LC4
<Kaleo_> renato_: oSoMoN: lp:~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qml_app_arguments
<netcurli> I am on raring and added the qt5-proper and the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa to get the newest version. After updating I have now a problem with qtcreator where it opens 4 additional windows that don't do anything when I start it. is this a known issue?
<netcurli> Mirv: ^
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: I’ll put it on my TODO list for next week
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: ok
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: it should take about 30 minutes
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: I can add you to the phablet-team if no one has already
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks
<renato_> Kaleo_, I will try find some time today otherwise I will test it next week
<Mirv> netcurli: can you double-check you received today's qtcreator upgrade to 2.7.1-0ubuntu1~raring1~test2? it doesn't fix the issue completely, but it fixes the windows appearing on startup
<Kaleo_> renato_: ok, should be quick
<Kaleo_> renato_: thanks
<netcurli> oh, I checked before, there were no new updates. I am updating now
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: yes please
<netcurli> Mirv: all right, the new update fixed the problem
<netcurli> :)
<Mirv> netcurli: good :) you can still bump into the problem, but it won't persist at least. it's some incompatibility / build issue with qt creator and qt 5.0.2
<Mirv> the 2.7.1 should fix various other issues, though
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_: we need to remove the qt5-proper ppa from the builds
<oSoMoN> mmm, I’m still not allowed into https://translations.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/trunk/+link-translations-branch
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, understood
<oSoMoN> bfiller: ping
<ogra_> livecd-rootfs changed and uploaded (qt5-proper ppa dropped)
<ogra_> great ...
<ogra_> so using the container flip i can now boot within 10sec
<ogra_> (stopwatched from the vibatoing notification to having adbd start in the ubuntu rootfs)
<ogra_> *vibrating
<Andy__> Hey guys
<rtg_> rsalveti, is the 3rd patch you sent really for grouper ? 'UBUNTU: [Config] Restoring Android related configs needed by Ubuntu Touch' ?
<rtg_> the prior 2 were for manta
<pmcgowan> ogra_, nice
<dpm> oSoMoN, not sure if you saw the ping earlier. If you've got a minute, could you try to set /etc/default/locale to zh_CN.UTF-8 and reboot to see if that works to load the clock app translations?
<oSoMoN> dpm: sure, will try after lunch
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN! (once you are back from lunch): do you know who is responsible for the webbrowser_app?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: there is one failure and that's why the app stack didn't get daily release: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/422/label=autopilot-intel/
<sergiusens> didrocks: oSoMoN is responsible ;)
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, that was my guess, it was some kind of rhetoric question :p
<sergiusens> didrocks: how do you suggest we solve this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1180537
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1180537 in phone-app "New messages and missed calls are not showing up in the indicator" [High,New]
<didrocks> sergiusens: is the phone-app still maintained? I heard that it's going to be rewritten and nobody will fix the broken tests
<sergiusens> didrocks: well, it's what we have, who told you that? I know it's going to be rewritten though
<sergiusens> it might be just the autopilot tests that are unmaintained?
<didrocks> sergiusens: right, which makes daily release not possible for this one
<didrocks> sergiusens: so I would say, go for it in your phablet ppa with the right patch against your indicator-messages
<didrocks> tedg told we would get the indicator-messages converged soon…
<sergiusens> didrocks: ack
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, bfiller and I discussed pushing the new phone apps in after the first raring tag, are we still tagging today?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I am testing, and tried to get a working build in for today, that may imply we are tagging :-)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, enlist more test help as needed
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, our idea was to add the refactored apps in and test again and hopefully have a second tag with that change
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: well I'm only going to try out maguro and manta... I was hoping rsalveti would do mako
<pmcgowan> depending how fast saucy is moving
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ok Ill load a mako now
<sergiusens> boiko: I discussed with didrocks... there's talk about the phone-app dev being abandoned?
<boiko> sergiusens: abandoned? no, just big changes going on the way: splitting up it into 3 apps
<boiko> sergiusens: but the new apps will all live under lp:phone-app at first
<didrocks> boiko: ok, seems that it was miscommunicated to sil2100 then
<didrocks> boiko: hum, if it's 3 sources, we need 3 launchpad projects
<didrocks> that avoid confusion in bug reports, enable us to not have mixed repos and so on
<boiko> didrocks: they share lots of code, so at first it is easier to keep them all under the same tree
<didrocks> boiko: ah, so same source?
<didrocks> (one bzr repo)
<boiko> didrocks: yep, one bzr repo for now, just 3 separate binaries and deb packages
<didrocks> ok, works well :)
<boiko> sergiusens: so, should we move the phone-app to the phablet-team's ppa to get the correct indicator-messages?
<sergiusens> didrocks: boiko well that brings up the question: 'when is indicator-messages going to be fixed/merged/updated?', 'do we want to build in ppa:phablet-team in the meantime?
<didrocks> sergiusens: I think it's more a question for the indicator team, isn't it?
<sergiusens> didrocks: yeah, but I'm laying out the options for now :-)
<boiko> yep
<didrocks> sergiusens: as the phone-app won't daily release until the rewrite, I would say you can workaround by putting both in the phablet team ppa
<didrocks> rewrite/break in 3 sources
<didrocks> 1 source, 3 binaries, I meant
 * didrocks takes some coffee
<sergiusens> boiko: ok, and the same for the new tele.* projects, phablet-team, right?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: pong
<boiko> sergiusens: nope, the only one that needs to be on the same place as the phablet's indicator-messages is phone-app
<boiko> sergiusens: the other ones can stay wherever they are currently
<sergiusens> boiko: so the other two are fine for daily release?
<sergiusens> boiko: I need to add them still, but I get the point
<sergiusens> :-)
<boiko> sergiusens: yep, phone-app is also fine, except for the phablet's indicator-message :/
<sergiusens> tedg: any ETA on indicator-messages updates?
<tedg> sergiusens, ?
 * tedg looks at backlog
<tedg> Ah, so you guys want the phablet branch of indicator-messages merged into mainline.
<sergiusens> tedg: if it's still in the plans, yes
<tedg> It's kinda blocked on design unfortunately, but I think we can "hack" it to get something soonish.
<tedg> The official line is that it shouldn't be the same on both, but that's clearly ridiculous.
<tedg> So they're supposed to "review" it.
<tedg> I think we should just "make them one" for now even if it's non-idea on both so that we have something working.
<tedg> That's currently the plan.
<sergiusens> ack, does that mean we need to rebrand ?
<tedg> So larsu is working on that.  He's on vacation this week.  And a couple things before that... so a couple weeks out.
<tedg> sergiusens, Yes, convergence is a scam ;-)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: looking into the failure
<oSoMoN> bfiller: hey, sorry for the delay, I was having a (very late) lunch, I’m trying to access https://translations.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/trunk/+link-translations-branch but I don’t have permissions, do you think you can grant me those permissions somehow?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: let me check
<oSoMoN> didrocks: is there a screencast of the failing test available?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, it should be as part of the artefacts
<didrocks> oSoMoN: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/422/label=autopilot-intel/artifact/results/artifacts/webbrowser_app.tests.test_backforward.TestBackForward.test_navigating_back_enables_forward_button%20(with%20mouse).ogv
<bfiller> oSoMoN: try now
<oSoMoN> didrocks: thanks
<oSoMoN> bfiller: nope, still not allowed
<didrocks> yw ;)
<bfiller> dpm: any idea how to grant oSoMoN permissions for translations here: https://translations.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/trunk/+link-translations-branch
<bfiller> oSoMoN: try log out and back in maybe of lauchpad?
<bfiller> probably wont work but worht a try
<sergiusens> fginther: didrocks https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/cupstream2distro-config/phone-app-phablet_team/+merge/164404
<dpm> bfiller, he needs to be part of phablet-team, but I guess that's sorted now. Not sure why it's not working. oSoMoN, what's the actual issue the page is giving you?
<oSoMoN> dpm, bfiller: it says « Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page or the information in this page is not shared with you. »
<oSoMoN> I’ve tried logging out and in again, no luck
<oSoMoN> and I can confirm that I’m now part of phablet-team
<dpm> oSoMoN, ah, you probably need extra permissions: you also need to be part of the team that maintains the project. I'm guessing that the project owner is not phablet-team
<bfiller> dpm, oSoMoN : owned by pspmteam
<bfiller> oSoMoN: not sure if I can add you to that
<sergiusens> bfiller: if you do, he gets lots of super cow powers
<dpm> bfiller, if you're part of the team, you can set the branch yourself, shouldn'T take more than 30 secs
<pmcgowan> bfiller, can you just set up the branch for him
<pmcgowan> that
<bfiller> ack
<bfiller> oSoMoN: just set to trunk branch?
<dpm> yeah
<ogra_> Mirv, sergiusens ... so dropping that PPA made the saucy builds explode completely
<ogra_> (teh majority of apps isnt installable anymore)
<bfiller> dpm, oSoMoN : do I want to import only template files or template and translation files?
<dpm> bfiller, just template files. Translations will be done in LP, so for this project there won't be the need to import them. Everything should be set now, the rest of the settings we set this morning.
<ogra_> sergiusens, Mirv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674118/
<bfiller> dpm, oSoMoN : ok done
<dpm> excellent, another app up for translations, let me send a call to translate
<oSoMoN> bfiller: thanks
<sergiusens> Mirv: did you add the packages to dailybuild-next for saucy?
<oSoMoN> dpm: I just re-did the translation to French in the LP UI, but the stats page (https://translations.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app) still shows it fully untranslated, any clue why?
<sergiusens> mzanetti: Saviq can you take a look at this bug #1178288 ?
<ubot5> bug 1178288 in touch-preview-images "Window stacking wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178288
<fginther> sergiusens, so phablet-land isn't going away anytime soon?
<sergiusens> fginther: apparently not
<dpm> oSoMoN, it will be updated in a few mins. I noticed that lately translation stats don't get updated automatically as they used to, but they do get updated eventually
<oSoMoN> dpm: ok, thanks
<mzanetti> sergiusens: interesting one...
<oSoMoN> dpm: so how often will translations get imported into the trunk?
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, reproduced, looks like a regression
<dpm> oSoMoN, daily (otp atm)
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, I'm just not exactly sure when it was introduced
<Saviq> ricmm, any idea what might be causing bug #1178288 ?
<ubot5> bug 1178288 in touch-preview-images "Window stacking wrong" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178288
<oSoMoN> dpm: excellent, thanks
<oSoMoN> dpm: if you’re gonna send a call for translations, would you mind sending it to webbrowser-app@lists.launchpad.net as well?
<dpm> oSoMoN, sure
<oSoMoN> thx
<pmcgowan> Saviq, also why does the X never go away once you long press
<Saviq> pmcgowan, yeah, that's our bug
 * ogra_ guesses the issue is that you use X :P
<ogra_> we dont support that on touch, you know :)
<pmcgowan> heh
<ricmm> Saviq: looking
<ricmm> Saviq: do you know if the shell is focusing the next app?
<ricmm> there shouldnt be any logic in the app manager to automatically focus the next index
 * sergiusens can tell it's a Friday when ogra makes jokes out of everything :-D
<Saviq> ricmm, it shouldn't
<Saviq> ricmm, and it doesn't happen with our fake appmgr implementation
<rsalveti> rtg_: sorry, just saw the ping, but noticed you pushed the 3 patches already
<rsalveti> forgot to tag the branch name at the subject
<Saviq> ricmm, and it's a regression around code we haven't touched for some time
<ogra_> sergiusens, heh
<rtg_> rsalveti, yeah, I figureed it out. uploaded grouper. manta is not far behind.
<Saviq> ricmm, is why I'm asking if you can think of a change in the appmgr that could cause that
<rsalveti> rtg_: great, thanks
<ricmm> Saviq: there have been no changes to the app manager for a long while
<Saviq> ricmm, ok, /me will try to check
<rtg_> rsalveti, note that I bumped the ABI on grouper. I'll have to do the same for manta because of the compiler change
<rsalveti> rtg_: that's fine
<oSoMoN> dpm: I tried setting LANG to zh_CN.UTF-8 in /etc/default/locale, restarted the device, but still no luck, the clock app UI is in English by default
<sergiusens> fginther: thanks for the commit msg fix :-)
<sergiusens> mzanetti: are Running apps supposed to be filtered/found during a search?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: no. only installed ones for now
<sergiusens> mzanetti: for now means -> planned?
 * snwh is away: AFK
<mzanetti> sergiusens: that might not be the final state tho. current state is pretty much a quick change to make it work somehow
<ogra_> Mirv, so any idea whay the image builds fail now with the qt5 PPA removed ?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: however, I don't know exactly what it should be in the end
<sergiusens> mzanetti: :-) I'm trying to find a roadmap for these smaller issues.... I might log a bug for this and tag for design
<mzanetti> sergiusens: ok. I don't think there is a such detailed design spec yet
<fginther> sergiusens, phone-app update is deployed
<dpm> oSoMoN, hm, was the /e/d/locale value reverted or something on reboot? Could you try to set the locale in ~/.pam_environment and also reboot?
<oSoMoN> dpm: let me try that
<dpm> thanks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> dpm: the contents of /e/d/locale were not overwritten
<dpm> oSoMoN, otp, so I might not be too responsive, but ack
<oSoMoN> dpm: in fact I just tried running the app from the shell with LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 and it doesn’t work either
<oSoMoN> dpm: it works with LANGUAGE, not with LANG
<oSoMoN> dpm: which would explain why /etc/default/locale isn’t taken into account
<dpm> oSoMoN, that's really weird, though
<dpm> oSoMoN, LANGUAGE is a gettext extension, but the others (LANG & LC_*) should work. There might be some piece in the localization machinery on the touch images
<oSoMoN> dpm: I’m looking at the code of the UITK that deals with i18n, and indeed it operates only with the LANGUAGE env var
<dpm> oSoMoN, but it works with LANG on my desktop
<oSoMoN> dpm: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/i18n.cpp
<oSoMoN> dpm: scrap that, it’s only for the language property, but the code calls the standard gettext functions, and they should honor LANG and LC_*
<dpm> oSoMoN, exactly :)
<oSoMoN> dpm: so I don’t know what’s going on, but there’s something that we’re missing
<dpm> oSoMoN, do you want to join #ubuntu-desktop and we can continue the discussion with pitti and seb128 there?
<dpm> or #ubuntu-devel
<oSoMoN> dpm: sure
<oSoMoN> dpm: I’m on both chans now
<Mirv> ogra_ / sergiusens hmm there weren't really saucy packages before the copy in the qt5-proper
<ogra_> so will you copy them over now or do i have to roll back ?
<ogra_> (i have to do a manual build now anyway)
<Mirv> and the saucy preparation copies were done in the daily-build-next
<Mirv> ogra_: I mean there shouldn't have been anything for saucy in qt5-proper before I now did the first copies
<ogra_> Mirv, well, then the copies break it
<ogra_> it definitely worked fine until this change
<Mirv> qtbase and qtpim are in daily-build-next
<Mirv> ogra_: nothing new was copied to daily-build-next
<Mirv> ogra_: when the saucy first preparation was done, people copied the needed packages to daily-build-next and qt5-proper was afaik left empty
<ogra_> well, all i can say is that yesterdays build worked, and todays does have a lot of uninstallables after the change
<Mirv> ogra_: I can see qtfeedback though as the only one in qt5-proper, I can copy that over to daily-build-next
<Mirv> ogra_: does that look like something that would be missing?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu-touch/20130517/livecd-20130517-armhf.out
<ogra_> Mirv, see the bottom of the build log
<Mirv> ogra_: hmm, it doesn't say much in detail. do you know how to check all installed packages on the previous image for packages that depend on libqt5feedback5? there might be a blocker like that which then prevents further packages
<Mirv> ogra_: I copied the qtfeedback to daily-build-next, it seemed to be the only package that's not in archives or in daily-build-next but was in qt5-proper
<ogra_> well, i can trigger a new build
<ogra_> lets see
<ogra_> running ... we'll know in about 1h
<Mirv> ogra_: the LP takes 10-15min to publish
<Mirv> even binary copies
<Mirv> ogra_: if you have a device running saucy, you could try apt-cache rdepends libqt5feedback5 + apt-cache rdepends qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin
<ogra_> yeah, the build takes a few mins to set up its environment too
<ogra_> i dont, i'm working on the container flip atm
<ogra_> no gui, no network etc
<Mirv> I'll try on desktop, enabling the ppas
<Mirv> well even with phablet ppa + daily-build-next, the rdepends doesn't give anything
<Mirv> but qtpim and qtfeedback are the only packages in use that weren't uploaded to raring archives, those are now both in daily-build-next
<ogra_> well, lets see what the build does now
<ogra_> i definitely see nop changes in the archive over the last two days that could have caused it
<Mirv> ogra_: why does it say in that build log that qt5-proper would still be enabled?
<Mirv> ogra_: ie there's apt line and it isn't commented out
<ogra_> Mirv, hmm
<ogra_> Mirv, might be that the build was to early before the livecd-rootfs change that dropped the PPA was promoted in the archive
<ogra_> lets see how the new one comes out
<ogra_> probably that was the issue
<Mirv> ogra_: probably. since LP is so excellent in showing history, I cannot prove afterwards that qt5-proper was empty regarding saucy anymore, but all indicates to that it was except for the qtfeedback
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> lets just wait for the build to finish or fail
<ogra_> it still runs it seems
<Mirv> ok. I try to glance back still, but my health isn't taking these 12h+ days anymore.
<ogra_> Mirv, looking at the log on the buildd now ... looks all fine
<ogra_> Mirv, i know what you mean ... i know that 16h days over two months get me into hospital (already had that) ... so relax and enjoy your weekend, looks like everything is fine now
<ogra_> and sorry for the false alarm
<Mirv> sergiusens: oh right, regarding saucy + daily-build-next - it's very useful if you have extra time to get saucy image on device, enable qt5-proper PPA and do dist-upgrade and start looking at the issues. I'd like to start Qt uploads to saucy next week, at which point those packages will arrive anyhow. but it can be postponed if it seems there are some issues to be solved before the upgrade
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks :) and no problem.
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I’ve got a fix for the webbrowser-app autopilot failure, it’s just been approved, so it should land soon (https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/really-assert-eventually-loaded/+merge/164436)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: awesome \o/
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure if you ping oSoMoN about it before, but FYI ^
<didrocks> oSoMoN: so, if all moons align, the apps stack will daily release on Monday :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: hopefully our infrastructure doesn’t depend too much on the skies ;)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: heh, still, crossing fingers help as well! :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> oSoMoN: awesome, thanks!
 * sil2100 is in the middle of breaking things, sooo
<didrocks> cyphermox: hey, any news on the HUD stack failing? :)
<bobweaver> Hello is there a way to reload a loader from a diffreent page ?
<cyphermox> didrocks: well there are still a few tests failing sadly http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/417/testReport/
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, hence my question, is it under work to get those fixed?
<cyphermox> didrocks: it's supposed to be yes, I pinged tedg about that yesterday
<didrocks> tedg: any news? ^
<dpm> oSoMoN, is there a ppa or some way to install webbrowser-app on a desktop for translators to test translations?
<cyphermox> well, tedg and bregma really
<didrocks> cyphermox: mind tracking that? We really need to have everything rolling :p
<tedg> cyphermox, Were you able to try without --parallel ?
<cyphermox> tedg: that's unrelated
<tedg> I thought that's where we left it.
<cyphermox> --parallel is removed now
<tedg> Oh, that's the button ones?
<cyphermox> this is about this HudButton mess yeah
<cyphermox> seems to me like hud and unity aren't matching up w.r.t. expected APIs
<tedg> I thought that sil2100 was looking into that and trying to add I timeout for the entires to stabilize.
<tedg> "add a"
<cyphermox> doesn't look like a timeout kind of thing though
<cyphermox> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/417/label=autopilot-intel/testReport/unity.tests.test_hud/HudBehaviorTests/test_gedit_undo/
<oSoMoN> dpm: yes, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next, but this PPA is not safe for a desktop setup, so one should deactivate it after installing the app, otherwise it might badly break unity
<dpm> ok, thanks oSoMoN
<sil2100> tedg: yes, I have a branch
<sil2100> Wai
<sil2100> Wait
 * sil2100 didn't read it well enough
<sil2100> Scratch that, I seem to be doing too many things at once
<cyphermox> tedg: the issue is that sil2100 and I don't know enough of all the intricacies of the hud code and unity code interactions to be very effective in fixing the tests that fail
 * sil2100 stays silent
<cyphermox> bregma: tedg: if you could please look into these tests, or assuming that they are deemed unnecessary and other tests cover the code sufficiently well, remove them
<cyphermox> (I don't know about didrocks, but I feel fine with removing tests if they're just totally broken and the stuff is covered)
<tedg> I think that, in this case, the issue is that HUD2 updates the entries, so that the button being used disappears.  So I think it is a timing issue.
<cyphermox> or we can possibly change the threshold for failing tests
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, if you are confident there are enough tests covering that…
<bregma> consensus in my team was that the tests were too fast and a timing tweak should have caused them to succeed
<tedg> We need to wait for the HUD dialog to stabilize before looking at it's results.
<cyphermox> didrocks: I'm not, but the developers writing the projects might be :)
<cyphermox> tedg: but we can't drop hud tests without not releasing hud
<cyphermox> if it's a timing issue, please let me know how to fix it
<cyphermox> there are three tests here that are failing reliably on all three autopilot vms http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/417/testReport/
<tedg> I think that we need to submit value to HUD, wait, check results.  That wait in the middle either doesn't exist, or isn't long enough.
<tedg> I don't know how to edit that value, but I was thinking that was what sil2100 was doing.
<tedg> sil2100, Can you point us to the branch you said you have here?
<cyphermox> ok, so there is already some kind of sleep/retry
<cyphermox> yuck
<cyphermox> this is something in autopilot itself
<cyphermox> ok, going to increase timeout to 30 seconds instead of the apparent default 10
<cyphermox> it seems to me like 10 seconds should be enough for any such changes to appear though
<cyphermox> like, more than enough
<sil2100> tedg: I mis-read, I didn't work on this
<sil2100> tedg: since I don't know what failures you are talking about right now
<sil2100> I have some fixes for unity autopilot
<sil2100> Let me fetch that
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_misc_changes
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<sil2100> Not sure if that's what you guys were talking about
<tedg> Is there video on this test?  Can we see what autopilot is seeing there?
<tedg> sil2100, Not sure.
<tedg> But cyphermox, we should see if this helps: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_misc_changes/revision/3325
<ogra_> Mirv, just FYI ... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ looks fine
<sil2100> tedg, cyphermox: I didn't propose a merge yet as I was working on two other failures
<cyphermox> I think there is a better way to do this than a sleep()
<FrederickLinux> hi
<FrederickLinux> i need help please
<sil2100_> uh
<FrederickLinux> I want to learn to program for ubuntu touch
<FrederickLinux> I installed the SDK and QtCreator IDE
<cyphermox> sil2100_:  didrocks: bregma: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/unity/hud-tests-timeouts/+merge/164447
<FrederickLinux> but I can not create projects in QtCreator for Ubuntu, does not give me the option to do
 * didrocks would prefer bregma to review as he's the code owner :)
<cyphermox> sure sure ;)
<pmcgowan> FrederickLinux, did you get them from the PPAs
<FrederickLinux> yes i installed all tools by ppa, ubuntu-sdk, qt5*, but when
<FrederickLinux> i prees ctrl+n
<sil2100_> cyphermox: what error does this fix?
<FrederickLinux> no ubuntu project option
<sil2100_> cyphermox: did you see the branches I made?
<pmcgowan> should be the first one
<sil2100_> As I fixed the gedit_undo failure
<sil2100_> cyphermox: the branch I mean, I gave the link ^
<didrocks> Mirv: I think you should rerun the SDk stack to be able to publish today's change
<cyphermox> sil2100_: yes, I did see it
<didrocks> Mirv: if you fixed trunk
<cyphermox> ah, the second hunk would make sense yeah
<cyphermox> but the first sleep is IMO wrong
<pmcgowan> FrederickLinux, not sure why that would be, what version of qtcreator do you have installed
<sil2100_> cyphermox: you mean, in my branch?
<cyphermox> sil2100_: yeah
<cyphermox> I'll take that second part and apply it in my merge
<sil2100_> cyphermox: both of them are needed due to LP: #1172237
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172237 in Unity HUD "HUD command name separated from description (context) by \u2002 instead of normal space" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172237
<sil2100_> No wait, wrong
<sil2100_> cyphermox: due to LP: #1180903
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1180903 in Unity "HUD command activation takes a long time when results are updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180903
<FrederickLinux> <pmcgowan> qtcreator version is 2.7.1 bases in qt5.0.2
<cyphermox> sil2100_: yes, but I believe the sleep is wrong
<cyphermox> you can control-s whenever you want
<sil2100_> cyphermox: the sleep is needed there because otherwise Ctrl+s is pressed too fast before the undo takes place
<pmcgowan> Mirv, are you still around
<sil2100_> cyphermox: it's saving without undoing
<sil2100_> cyphermox: you need to press ctrl+s (save that to file) once the undo already takes place
<cyphermox> fair enough
<sil2100_> cyphermox: since the test checks the file for the change
<cyphermox> well please propose this for merge then
<sil2100_> (this test is so hacky...)
<pmcgowan> FrederickLinux, can you do apt-cache policy qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu in a terminal and get the version
<dpm> oSoMoN, the first translations are coming in https://translations.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/trunk/+pots/webbrowser-app :-)
<dpm> ah, missed him for a second
<pmcgowan> FrederickLinux, this may help but did not think this still occurred http://askubuntu.com/questions/259719/qt-quick-ui-templates-missing-from-qt-creators-new-file-or-project-dialog
<FrederickLinux> <pmcgowan> ok thanks, in the terminal the version plugin ubuntu for qtcreator say:
<FrederickLinux> <pmcgowan> installed 2.7.1-ubuntu-raring-test
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> try the instructions in that lik
<pmcgowan> link
<FrederickLinux> <pmcgowan> candidate 2.7.1-ubuntu-raring-test
<pmcgowan> FrederickLinux, thats the right stuff
<FrederickLinux> <pmcgowan>ok i try the instructions, very thanks for you help
<FrederickLinux> pmcgowan then i go see the instructions
<sil2100_> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_misc_changes/+merge/164452
<sil2100_> cyphermox, bregma: ^
<bregma> sil2100_, cyphermox, I want bschaefer to review that because he was originally looking into the problem on our side, he's out for an hour or so
<FrederickLinux> <pmcgowan> thans for you help, this instructions solved my problem,
<pmcgowan> super!
<FrederickLinux> <pmcgowan> is perfect in this moment i have a templeates for ubuntu touch, mmm you speak spanish?
<pmcgowan> FrederickLinux, afraid not
<dpm> nik90, sorry, I had to go into calls and I didn't finish testing your branch. At a first glance, it seems Arabic is loading the right localized numbers, though
<sil2100_> bregma, cyphermox, bschaefer: I asked tedg about that yesterday and he said 'ok' to a workaround for now
<FrederickLinux> <pmcgowan> ok no problem, mmm then i see later, thanks and good luck
<bschaefer> sil2100_, have I missed something?
<bschaefer> workaround for?
<sil2100_> bschaefer: workaround for the HUD lagging in entry activation while search is still updating
<sil2100_> bschaefer: iated/fyodorovna] has joined #ubuntu-touch
<sil2100_> grrr
<sil2100_> bschaefer: LP: #1180903
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1180903 in Unity "HUD command activation takes a long time when results are updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180903
<bschaefer> sil2100_, o cool, yeah im pretty sure thats the real cause of those hud failures
<bschaefer> hud failures in the AP tests
<nik90> dpm: ah that's nice to know
<bregma> bschaefer, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_misc_changes/+merge/164452
<nik90> dpm: in that case, I will continue doing this to other parts of the clock app where appropriate and then look to merging it into the clock app.
<bschaefer> bregma, cool
<bschaefer> sil2100_, thanks for pushing a branch :)
 * bschaefer reviews
<sil2100_> bschaefer: and with cyphermox timeout changes, it makes even more sense
<udev1_2> How to add notification in qml app for ubuntu touch? (http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1ehwz9/how_to_add_notification_in_qml_app_for_ubuntu/)
<nik90> dpm: I will get it reviewed by you before the merge to trunk.
<sil2100_> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/unity/hud-tests-timeouts/+merge/164447 <- as well ;)
<bschaefer> sil2100_, yup :)
<bschaefer> sil2100_, and cool, yeah I had the AP tests re run and they haven't shown up again, which sounds like a timing issue to me
 * bschaefer also wonders why we are in #ubuntu-touch
<udev1_2> If there is a ubuntu touch dev team, who could help me on this?
<bregma> I'm concerned these problems may actually reveal a regression in the HUD responsiveness, though
<nik90> dpm: you got any screenshots for blogging purposes :) ?
<bschaefer> bregma, yeah, hmm shall we poke tedg to take a look at that?
<udev1_2> How do you add notify-osd style notification on ubuntu touch?
<dpm> nik90, let me check it out properly and send you a screenshot
<nik90> dpm: thnx
<sil2100_> bregma, bschaefer: tedg said yesterday that they know about this issue and were discussing it
<udev1_2> Is notification api (not signal/slot) built onto the sdk already or is it not. If it is where should I look, I need a guidance guys. If it is not built, I would like some dev to tell so, please
<boiko> udev1_2: if your app uses C/C++, you can use libnotify to place notifications
<boiko> udev1_2: not sure there is notifications already in the toolkit, but at some point I think there will be
<udev1_2> boiko, thanks. However I was hit by a concern in last virtual uds about having an api or something over c++
<udev1_2> If there is already, a custom one would be waste and a security issue too
<boiko> udev1_2: what do you mean? if we create a C++ API or QML bindings, they will have to be compatible with libnotify's API, and probably even use libnotify behind the scenes
<udev1_2> Ok no problem then, I will create one. Thanks for the help
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, is bug #1180537 fixed then?
<ubot5> bug 1180537 in phone-app "New messages and missed calls are not showing up in the indicator" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180537
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: well, yes
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, cool
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: not in the best way, but fixed
<nik90> fginther: can you check if the automatic merge bot for the clock app is down? I approved a branch 35 mins ago and it is still unmerged.
<nik90> fginther: I remember it running every 15 mins.
<fginther> nik90, I'll check
<fginther> nik90, yes. it is down. :-(  I'll contact the admins.
<nik90> fginther: thnx
 * nik90 wonders if he broke it :-)
<fginther> nik90, it's up and running again. Looks like your MP is building now
<nik90> fginther: just got the email notification. thnx for getting it up and running.
 * nik90 loves the bot..does so much work everyday 
<axt> hi
<axt> i'm trying to install ubuntu-touch to my phone, but got some problems! can somebody help me maybe?
<pmcgowan> axt, go ahead and post your questions
<axt> pmcgowan, i think i figured out the problem! I thought i have a galax nexus, but its a galaxy nexus s, and I guess that version  is not supported
<pmcgowan> ah
<pmcgowan> axt, you check the devices page
<axt> pmcgowan, you mean on this site? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<pmcgowan> yep
<axt> yes, it only mentions "galaxy nexus"
<axt> not "galaxy nexus s"
<axt> so i guess that two are two different versions, and the later is not yet supported
<pmcgowan> axt, no there is another porting page
<pmcgowan> !devices | axt
<ubot5> axt: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<pmcgowan> says wip
<axt> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<axt> pmcgowan: thanx, i will look up there
<mhall119> nik90: is there a clock meeting today, or did popey cancel it?
<nik90> mhall119: sry I forgot
<jhpy1024> Does anyone know if I can run python programs on Ubuntu touch?
<jhpy1024> I'm thinking of trying it out on my Nexus 10
<f69m> Sure, python works. Though it is not the best idea to use python on a mobile device, considering energy consumption and RAM usage.
<rob_w> well they use java .. so what
<f69m> hehe, true :-)
<f69m> But UT doesn't!
<dobey> f69m: but it's not impossible to install j2me on an ubuntu image, and run some java apps, if you really want to
<f69m> dobey: Of course. All the power hidden in the Ubuntu repos is st your fingertips. That's the beauty of UT.
<mhall119> anybody around for the YouTube app meeting?
<niel> is this the right place to ask advice for a phone I will be getting and installing ubuntu?
<niel> well ill go for it ive always has an IOS device and want to switch to an ubuntu device now do I just go get an android and install it I have to clue
<user82> niel, right now ubuntu touch is not completely ready. but first class phones would be the nexus devices (the google ones) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<niel> like what cant it do compared to  normal smartphone?
<dobey> make calls, install apps, in general be a usable phone. it's not a finished and ready system yet.
<user82> niel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#What_to_expect_after_flashing
<user82> and yes i meant no _yet_ _completely_. but they say very soon it is usable (end of may they said actually)
<dobey> well a few people have been able to make calls with it now. but it's an in-development system. there will be a lot of changes over the next 6-12 months
<niel> well thats a little dissapointing
<niel> it says it can make calls
<niel> Phone calls and SMS (on Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 4)
<niel> so the promo videos are quite deceiving
<dobey> no
<dobey> they are promo videos
<dobey> or well, demo videos
<niel> if it cant make calls why would anyone use it?
<dobey> it's an open development model
<dobey> it will eventually make calls on all the devices it can run on
<dobey> like we said, it's not finished
<dobey> if you want a finished product, than your best bet is to wait until it's finished, and a phone is announced that ships with ubuntu on it from the factory
<niel> but from there website with the whole phone section they make it sound finished
<user82> calls should work on the nexus devies...3g data is the thing missing for me
<niel> ouch
<niel> yea I kind of need my phone
<user82> well wait a few more months..then it will be a complete system
<user82> and 3g data shoudl work very soon
<niel> ok cool did you say there will be an ubuntu phone?
<dobey> the whole point of building a mobile OS is so that OEMs will ship it on their mobile devices, yes.
<niel> awesome
<niel> well I guess ill deal with my iphone and check to see if its out every few weeks
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, nice job on the importer~
<rickspencer3> !!
<UBSven> hi
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: ty
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, you are absolutely incredible
<rickspencer3> I hope you are having fun working on Ubuntu Touch, because you are just absolutely rocking it
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: I do have fun! Thanks
<rickspencer3> nice :)
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, I really think we'll be able to use our phones full time after May, at the rate we are going
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, having phablet-flash preserve my data today was a nice touch, was that you as well?
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: I'm using it already :-) I only miss social network integration (as in IM)
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, hmm, what IM client?
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: yeah, some mods to the way we update the system
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: facebook messenger, google talk... I use those extensively with data
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, I'll take a loot at their APIs
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: they should work with the phone-app somehow... it's xmpp
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, ok, I'll see if I can find some time to poke at it
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: sounds good
<sergiusens> I'll play around with it later
<user82> rickspencer3, has 3g data come along?
<rickspencer3> user82, according to ChickenCutlass it should be working as early as next week
<rickspencer3> It sounds like awe_ hit some snags, but has overcome them
<user82> very good to know!
<rickspencer3> and is in the debugging phases
<user82> what about facebook and music player?
<rickspencer3> looking at the clock, I assume at this moment both of them are in the Friday night beer phase
<rickspencer3> user82, I think that for facebook, that will just be a web app
<rickspencer3> the music player/media player is coming along
<user82> very good. looking forward to switching over to ubuntu!
<rickspencer3> not sure of the status, but you should be able to install it and try it out, even on your desktop
<rickspencer3> user82, cool!
<rickspencer3> I can't wait to get my phone next week :)
<user82> nexus 4 i assume?
<rickspencer3> user82, yeah
<rickspencer3> I was looking for a nexus, but just couldn't find one
<rickspencer3> I like to keep my hardware low end ;)
<user82> can i make a app that just points to a website like in the desktop ubuntu web-apps?
<rickspencer3> user82, yes
<rickspencer3> user82, you can use QtCreator to wrap up QtWebkit, for example
<user82> for the local transport. i guess that site would fit in there? http://efa.mvv-muenchen.de/mvv/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=de
<rickspencer3> but I think the webapps team has some fancier tools in mind
<user82> ok good to know
<rickspencer3> user82, well, you could wrap that in a web kit window
<rickspencer3> but I'm betting is uses form posts
<rickspencer3> in which case you could probably make a nicer customer qt front end for it
<user82> the local transport app is the thing i will miss the most..i eventually try to recreate it since there is an open source app to access the data
<nik90> user82, rickspencer3: there is a facebook core apps being developed at the moment.
<rickspencer3> nik90, oh? good to know ... and very cool
<nik90> I heard it is coming along good as well with the friends api
<user82> okay good to know nik90
<rickspencer3> I think jono is a good resource for keeping up with the status of different apps as well
<rickspencer3> though sounds like nik90 is pretty clued in to what is going on ;)
<user82> well this site is even better i guess http://efa.mvv-muenchen.de/mobile/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=de
<user82> whatever..good to know it works
<user82> has anyone compared the battery life to stock android?
<nik90> rickspencer3: :)
<rickspencer3> user82, yeah, there is a pretty big effort around power management
<rickspencer3> the plan is that we will set current android performance specs as limits
<nik90> user82: the site should do the job, however the site should defintely have an api. It would look and perform much better if it is written in qml.
<rickspencer3> and any day that we exceed those limits, we will fail the image, and fix it until it beats android again
<user82> nik90, there is no api i am afraid
<user82> rickspencer3, can i install a custom android kernel? and configure it with root rights
<rickspencer3> user82, uh, you can do whatever you want, I guess ...
<rickspencer3> but I wouldn't know how to do what you are asking
<user82> well there would need to be an app that writes stuff to the corresponding "files"...maybe someone develops it
<lenios> rickspencer3, are you confident you can beat the android performance everytime?
<rickspencer3> lenios, I think it's a worthy goal
<rickspencer3> and we have some seriously smart and motivated people working on it
<rickspencer3> so, yeah, I'm confident :)
<lenios> great :)
<user82> with performance you mean battery time?
<user82> can you run custom boot scripts in ubuntu touch. i guess so?
<user82> nik90, i sent out an email to the local transport asking for api possibility
<nik90> user82: nice. If you are planning to write an app, I can always help :)
<nik90> user82: or atleast provide incase you are stuck somewhere
<user82> nik90, i have very less programmign experience. but i guess i can manage to dig myself through the tutorials and give it a shot
<user82> biggest channlenge i see when a api is given is autoguess the right station from what the user is alredy typing
<user82> is the qml compiled to native code?
<nik90> user82: no compilation required
<user82> nik90, then how performant is it? is it any better than dalvikvm?
<nik90> there are plans to revamp developer.ubuntu.com to provide code snippets to help new users
<nik90> definitely better than dalvikvm
<user82> ok
<nik90> android uses java and hence requires dalvikvm.
<nik90> while qml/qt code are all native and do not require dalvikvm. hence they run directly on the system thereby cutting any middleman out
<nik90> hence the performance is much better
<user82> well i just noticed the current android app provided has a nice list of all stuff included...a offline app should work already without api
<awe_> rickspencer3, unless I get really lucky, 3g is week after next with manual configuration required as we won't have all the settings UI in place
<rickspencer3> hey awe_ manual settings is fine for dogfooding
<rickspencer3> :)
<awe_> rickspencer3, but that said, I did get past the reverse engineering crap for now...
<rickspencer3> awe_, that's awesome
<rickspencer3> see what I did htere
<mhall119> anybody know when we'll gain the ability to change the icons in the Launcher?
<user82> while you are on that mhall119: and when we can change the lockscreen color
<mhall119> I assume that will change based on wallpaper, like desktop does
<user82> that would be cool
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-18
<mhall119> so the contacts lens gets a bit slow with > 400 contacts
<mhall119> dang, HUD is still broken in the raring images
<bobweaver> you can say that again mr hall
<robru> mhall119, ha! nobody has 400 contacts! :-/
<SpacedOut> 196 in here and this is just one irc channel
<Sarvatt> yay for preordering nvidia shield, porting ubuntu touch shall be fun :)
<gorn> good morning: is it possible To update The image on The phone Tod daily Buid without flashing.. via apt-get?
<jaywink> gorn, not the whole image afaik - the flashing however no longer removes stuff under /home so most settings will be safe
<gorn> HM nice
<Pat_PPOS> hi
<Pat_PPOS> can we capture screenshot with adb and nexus7 please ?
<Desttro> Hello, please, I have Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 3G (P7500) or p4, and I followed this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p4wifi to install Ubuntu Touch, it is for p4wifi, not for my p4, but on XDA I readed few articles and it works. So I flashed latest nightly build of cyanogenmod for p4 and after thad flashed 13.04 raring phablet image and when reboot, starting CyanogenMod, no Ubuntu, plase, is there any sloution? Thank y
<ogra_> Desttro, you need an ubuntu modified CM 10.1 image (with 90% of the android stuff removed)
<ogra_> plain CM will not work
<ogra_> such an image is likely available under the "p4wifi" page
<StiiKzZ> hi i had a question about the ubuntu touch install processes
<StiiKzZ> Anyone here?
<Desttro> Aha, ok thank you, do you think that p4wifi image will work to p4?
<Desttro> maybe need edit build.prop?
<Desttro> and edit ro.product.device=p4wifi to p4?
<StiiKzZ> so i have the galaxy nexus and when installed ubuntu i came up with the initial boot screen the says google and the little lock symbol that is open from me unlocking it
<StiiKzZ> and it stayed on that screen indefinatly
<Desttro> Edited updater-script from p4wifi to p4 and works!
<StiiKzZ> installed ubuntu on my galaxy nexus something had to have gone wrong cause it wont boot all the way im downloading to image to restore android and try again wondering if there is something i did wrong
<ShippD> Hello I am gonna install touch on my tablet today any suggestions what works and what does not can i install apps etc
<user82> did i hear correctly that 3g might work in aroudn 2 weeks?
<ShippD> ok
<ShippD> i guess best way to find out what works is to install it lol
<StiiKzZ> NEED HELP AFRAID I MAY HAVE BRICKED MY PHONE
<ShippD> oh no sorry i will be no help on that one
<mhall119> StiiKzZ: what's it doing?
<StiiKzZ> i did everything to istall ubuntu and it starts up the boot screen that says google and the little lock symbol at the bottom and it never goes away
<StiiKzZ> i cant even boot in recovery
<StiiKzZ> `anyideas
<f69m> Not sure, it might be locked in some kind of "download" mode. Try searching XDA forums; maybe someone had a similar issue.
<user82> StiiKzZ, why can't you boot into recovery? does it directly start booting even with buttons pressed?
<jdrab> hi guys i don't know if this is the right channel to ask this question but: will it be possible to use "3G only network" mode on ubuntu? (not "2G/3G network? i'm asking because of this older defcon video :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKihq1fClQg long story short, if you can set your phone to use only 3G network it's harder to intercept your calls. this "3g only" isn't an option on android,ios or wp8 afaik.
<jdrab> but on the other hand it drains your battery faster
<StiiKzZ> well i can open the fast boot menu but then i go to recover it never boots
<user82> StiiKzZ, but you can flash another rom?
<StiiKzZ> yeah but when i try to flash back to android it says it has the wrong version basband
<f69m> StiiKzZ: did you try to re-flash the recovery using fastboot?
<nen00rk> Bonjour tous le monde!
<StiiKzZ> <f69m> what do you mean
<nen00rk> Do you have a room (ubuntu Phone/Os/Touch) for my device (Samsung GS3)? :)
<f69m> StiiKzZ: well, not sure what kind of recoveries are available for your device. I am using TWRP myself. You should be able to dowload TWRP or some other recovery image and then flash it using fastboot. Is that clearer?
<StiiKzZ> i have the galacy nexus
<nen00rk> I'm already rooted in CyanagenMod
<f69m> StiiKzZ: Google is your friend: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6TA7zaonjc
<cybersapien> Hey guys, anyone got a hot minute?
<StiiKzZ> well the image i got is for the os i had origanaly
<cybersapien> I just pushed to nexus 7 -- I'm sitting at a homescreen with zero response to touch.
<cybersapien> :/
<cybersapien> 14 pretend tweets received.
<cybersapien> Date is correct, so -- something is working.  :p
<cybersapien> Do I have to do some kind of arcan gesture?
<cybersapien> *arcane
<nen00rk> Why I can to flash my samsung galaxy S3 GT9300 with Ubuntu OS?
<cybersapien> Ah.  Left most side.
<cybersapien> there we go.
<nen00rk> How*
<nen00rk> My english it's not perfect ;)
<StiiKzZ> is there a way to install TWRP without using the google play store cause i cant boot to andriod
<f69m> StiiKzZ: Oh, that video use the store? Sorry. Yes, you can install via fastboot. Please Google yourself or search XDA forums for how to do it.
<StiiKzZ> ok thank you
<user82> StiiKzZ, then you are far from "bricked". just takes some time crawling for the right rom etc
<StiiKzZ> user82: you still on
<SpacedOut> How does the 'PS Jenkins bot' review work?  I have a merge request up, I added it as a reviewer a day ago and without any updates.   lp:~spacedout/qtubuntu/fix_opengl_sharing into lp:qtubuntu
<f69m> StiiKzZ: I am not user82, but I am still on. And user82 came back 3 mins after you asked. So if you have more questions, shoot! :)
<user82> f69m, what did i do :D
<f69m> user82: Nothing. Just saw StiiKzZ asking a while back, if you are still on. And right under that I saw that you came back. ;-)
<user82> ah ok. i am not an expert but his phone is not bricked
<user82> i think someone else solved it for him
<StiiKzZ> whats up i got the other rom for my model phone same probelm
<StiiKzZ> keeps saying i have the wrong baseband version
<user82> StiiKzZ, did you update the baseband meanwhile?
<StiiKzZ> no i ran flash-all.sh on it
<StiiKzZ> i guess i didnt know as much as i should have before i tried this
<StiiKzZ> so i just run flash-base.sh on it and it will update my baseband
<user82> can you go to a recovery boot system that is able to flash .zip files?
<user82> or can you start android (no matter the baseband message)
<StiiKzZ> no thats what i been trying to say it wont boot to anything but the fastboot mode
<user82> ah
<StiiKzZ> so is there anything i can do
<user82> StiiKzZ, does this help? http://pocketnow.com/2012/10/24/flashing-with-fastboot
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  what happens when you hook it up via usb and run adb devices ?
<StiiKzZ> it doesnt decect it
<StiiKzZ> adb devices only detecects if you are booted
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  what kinda phone/tablet  ?
<user82> i think the video from pocketnow covers everything needed. (well i at least hope)
<StiiKzZ> its a Galaxy Nexus
<StiiKzZ> i will check it out
<user82> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_fastboot_intro#Installing_recovery_using_fastboot
<user82> or here..as fast as i understand you can flash a recovery
<bobweaver> and you can not get to bootloader ?  via fastboot ?
<bobweaver> vol up and down button then power ?
<StiiKzZ> no it runs the bootscreen and stays there
<StiiKzZ> vol up and down + power takes me to fastboot
<user82> bobweaver, i think there is no recovery boot installed. that can hopefulyl be achieved with fastbook
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ, usb is hooked up ?  what does fastboot devices   say ?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, where can I check what's working and what not on the images? I'm about to get a nexus 7 and want to check what's and what's not
<bobweaver> If it was me (and I am not that good with flashing and what not but) I would get to fastboot and re flash the factory takju or yakju  https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#takju      then start over again StiiKzZ
<bobweaver> Hi JoseeAntonioR  :)  what I do with my n7 is use multiboot to triple boot my n7 and update daily the images (raring atm) are you gettings gsm model ?
<user82> JoseeAntonioR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus
<user82> also right now is times where it can change daily...
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: just the wifi one
<JoseeAntonioR> user82: thanks
<user82> not very complete or new data i think..
<bobweaver> cool JoseeAntonioR  a lot of things have been fixed that I have seen in the last couple of days (uds) what are you wondering what works and what does not ?
<StiiKzZ> it comes up with fastboot devices with the serial number
<JoseeAntonioR> user82: yes, grouper seems almost empty
<StiiKzZ> but im going afk for a lil while
<user82> well go ahead and enter stuff then ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: I was thinking about basic thinks, such as wifi, camera (which seems to not be working), some apps? maybe
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  qtmultimedia can not stream I have found out in the last couple of days but people are working on it
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: you mean, about the camera?
<bobweaver> yeah camara is not working for me either
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  nah the media player
<JoseeAntonioR> ah
<bobweaver> it can only play local files atm
<bobweaver> But people are working on that
<user82> they are working on everything atm i have the feeling
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  the daily ppa that mhall119  has is great
<bobweaver> for apps ^^
<bobweaver> I think that popey  is also helping with that
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: any links to check?
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR, I have also had issues with dee and unity (installing other lens ) but that is all stuff that I was just messing around with
<bobweaver> nope no links says this guy JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> one more question, can someone create a user and basically, use the tablet?
<user82> are there screenshots of the daily apps?
<user82> or is it best to download and test them on a pc
<bobweaver> not at this time. that is something that I have found to be different.  Like I would say the most annoying part about this is that I can change the qml-phone-shell code and what not but running it on the device and changing things on the fly are hard because somethings are run on services like wifi and the shell and what not I think that there are 4. so when restarting this service it restarts the shell and covers over the shell that y
<bobweaver> ou have just altered.  I guess that I need to work on that more but I would say that it is a issue only for people that want to hack away at the phablets ui
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR, you can drop to shell via ssh and install anything that is in the armel ppa like or run commands like adduser or useradd
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: oh, cool then
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  but the profiles and all that dont seem to work to well togeather at this point (but I have not tried to add a bunch of user myself )
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  anything that runs on x11 is not going to launch in the phablet though also. I mean like I can not install firefox and use unless I want to forward x11 and vnc in orwhatever
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, that's obvious
<JoseeAntonioR> just wanted to know where on LP the PPA is
<bobweaver> which one ?
<JoseeAntonioR> for the touch apps
<JoseeAntonioR> the one you mentioned
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  there is this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, but there's a terminal app I can use so I don't have to ssh in
<StiiKzZ> ok some im looking through this list HeRe ===>>http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ and want to know with img i should flash
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  you will need to install software-properties to use add-apt rep..... I think at least . here are the repos that I have installed on my phablet http://paste.ubuntu.com/5678172/
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  is the galaxy N a takju or yakju ?
<StiiKzZ> im not sure
<StiiKzZ> im checking on the verizon website they have info on my phone
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  If it was my phone I would want to get the stock image back up and running. But if you just want Ubuntu Touch then have you fastboot oem unloaced and all that ?
<bobweaver> unlock *
<StiiKzZ> mine is unlocked
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  you want to just have phablet or daul boot ?
<bobweaver> dual *
<StiiKzZ> i had done everything to install ubuntu and it was supposed to boot to ubuntu but it starts the boot screen that says google and the little unlocked symbol and just stays there
<StiiKzZ> daul boot would be great
<bobweaver> sounds like TWRP or something is messy did you play with all that ?
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  can you toss the data that is on the phone ?
<bobweaver> meaning can you re-install factory img this will lose all data that is on the phone
<StiiKzZ> i just got it so there is nothing on it
<bobweaver> cool
<StiiKzZ> i tried to re-install factory img but it had the wrong baseband version
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  are you in the USA and if so where did you buy it not on the play store I am guessing
<bobweaver> YAKJU I think (again thinking) is the ones from the play store gsm + hspa+
<StiiKzZ> no i got an upgrade to the galaxy nexus it was one that someone sent back so i got it for free i just happened to here that i can put ubuntu on it so i tried
<StiiKzZ> usa
<bobweaver> kah
<StiiKzZ> i dont thiink i have the exra google wallet thing if that is what you mean
<StiiKzZ> i bet it is the toro
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  did you write down the version # ? have you looked here ? https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#takju
<StiiKzZ> yeah i alreay have that page up and my version is Jdq39
<bobweaver> you can download the one that is for your phone and get to fastboot and hook up usb then on Host not the phone the host computer you can cd into/the/downloaded/folder/   and then run  ./flash-all.sh
<bobweaver> what happens ?
<StiiKzZ> i beleive i was using the wrong version for my phone i got the right one downloading
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  I fogot to say that you will have to un-tar it aka extract the downloaded tar
<StiiKzZ> well yeah
<bobweaver> goes with out saying though so not sure why I said that lol :P
<StiiKzZ> when i ran the flash for what was the wrong phone it said i had the wrong baseband version
<StiiKzZ> well some people are pretty stupid
<StiiKzZ> if i had to get on IRC for an ID10T ERROR i would shot my self
<StiiKzZ> and also to dual boot which zip should i get from Ubuntu
<StiiKzZ> bobweaver,  you still there
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  yeah my advice (take as gain of salt but) factory img back on there unlock the bootloader root the device install dual boot tool . then flash Ubuntu phablet then reboot
<StiiKzZ> cool i got slow internet right now but if your on here later i will let you know how it goes
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  good luck :)
<StiiKzZ> Thanks a lot dude, always glad to meat a friendly IRC
<StiiKzZ> bobweaver,  flashed my phone to factory default thanks a lot for all your help i would like tho dual boot though if you wouldn't mind helping a noob
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  glad to see that you got back to stock
<SpacedOut> How does the 'PS Jenkins bot' review work?  I have a merge request up, I added it as a reviewer a day ago and without any updates.   lp:~spacedout/qtubuntu/fix_opengl_sharing into lp:qtubuntu
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ, you have read this ? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165491
<StiiKzZ> actually i spoke to soon after i went through setup it powered of and is stuff in a boot loop
<bobweaver> Ouch
<bobweaver> try again
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  after you get back to stock I would suggesting also watchig this and some tutorials on clockworkmod rom  http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager       and also How to root the device
<bobweaver> sorry this_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9TKBZqWkJE
<bobweaver> StiiKzZ,  I would also say make sure that you read this 4 times https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<bobweaver> or 5 it wont hurt :)
<bobweaver> Finally it is all starting to come together !!! W()()T W()()T https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ORHEfmx9GCY/UZftROh5Z5I/AAAAAAAACKI/osY0lSAsyis/w512-h819-no/myth.png
<palpate> hi
<user82> bobweaver, are you dev?
<palpate> does anyone here know when ubuntu touch might be released ? (any idea of a delay from actual dev)
<robru> palpate, the plan is to have it working by october, with a phone on the market by april
<SpacedOut> robru: I have a merge request out for qtubuntu, any advice on the next steps to get it reviewed and in?  I added  'PS Jenkins bot' as a reviewer to no effect.
<SpacedOut> https://code.launchpad.net/~spacedout/qtubuntu/fix_opengl_sharing/+merge/163466
<robru> SpacedOut, look at who owns the branch you're merging into, and request them as an MP. if it's a team, the whole team will get an email about it.
<robru> "request them as a reviewer" I mean
<SpacedOut> Ubuntu Phablet Team, was automatically added.
<robru> SpacedOut, yeah, ok. should be fine. when did you submit this? it's a long weekend most places, so you might not hear anything until tuesday.
<robru> lol, I created lp:qtubuntu. But I'm just a packaging grunt, I don't know anything about the code itself ;-)
<SpacedOut> 5 days ago, I was thinking they might want the PS Jenkins bot review output, but I'm guessing just adding it as a reviewer doesn't kick off a build or is how does that work?
<robru> SpacedOut, yeah, no, jenkins has a whole bunch of configuration nightmare involved to make it do anything. I've been struggling with that for the whole last month making it work on other projects I'm involved in.
<SpacedOut> I can't say my code is obviously correct, but I can say it works and it isn't all that big a change.
<robru> SpacedOut, actually lp:qtubuntu looks like it's set up for jenkins, not sure why it didn't review your thing already.
<wcchandler> is there a mailing list for ubuntu-touch?
<SpacedOut> robru: Same here, all the other requests had it review them, and finally I added it myself to no effect as of yet.
<robru> wcchandler, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Need_help.3F
<robru> SpacedOut, fginther is the guy mostly in charge of jenkins reviews, I added him as a reviewer to investigate this (tuesday)
<wcchandler> robru: thanks
<robru> yw
<SpacedOut> robru: thanks, I'm glad you were on for me to ping you about this.
<robru> SpacedOut, yep, nothing like a long weekend for reddit surfing and IRC lurking!
 * robru needs to go for a walk...
<bobweaver> user82,  yes I am
<user82> ok bobweaver . any odea about 3g support yet? i heard it is approx 2 weeks
<bobweaver> well qt/qml is my specialty but I also dab in a lot of other things
<bobweaver> Oh I am not a "Offical Ubuntu DEv " But I am a developer. and if I did know I dont think that I could tell :)
<user82> ah ok
<bobweaver> user82,  I was offered a while back before the images came out if I wanted to have a early look by mark but I eneded up turning that down due to personal issues ie gold/money
<user82> ok.
<user82> imo 3g data is a major blocker for me before starting to use ubuntu. that is why i keep asking
<bobweaver> user82,  I could understand that. I myself do not own a cell phone
<user82> let me re-read that. again. and again. nope still must be the wrong text oO
<bobweaver> so 4g 3g all this is not in my interest  nor do I really know what it all does
<user82> no phone..wow
<bobweaver> I use gvdial and talkatone and what not
<user82> is that a old solid nonsmart one? where the battery acually lasts for 5 days
<bobweaver> it all depends on what formfactor and what room I am sitting in if I am on p[hablet I try to use gvdial https://code.google.com/p/qgvdial/ or something like http://www.talkatone.com/
<bobweaver> though I have been having some troubles with gvdial on phablet
<bobweaver> uses google voice to make all calls and text and what not. Not sure how secure it is though I am sure that I should look more into that lol
<user82> oh that is apps. so you really do not have a cellphone
<bobweaver> yup I have a n7 that I use for cell phone
<user82> ah ok
<lenios> talkatone looks good, for US
<lenios> US and Canada, that is
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-19
<Bandysc> hi
<Bandysc> Can someone tell me what the hell breakfast tool (mentioned in porting guide) is? I have installed all packages, added phablet-tools ppa, upgraded packages but I still do not have breakfast app...
<user82> awd, were you the 3g guy?
<awd> user82, nope.
<user82> ok
<kanttii> Anyone online?
<ajalkane> I am, admittedly
<kanttii> Ah, great :)
<kanttii> I couldn't find any "good" info about Ubuntu Touch for Atom devices - do you know if it's possible to install it on them? I have VivoTab Smart, but apparently Atom Z2760 doesn't support 64bit OS or SLAT..
<ajalkane> Sorry, no idea. I'm just waiting for dedicated Ubuntu Phone hardware.
<kanttii> I've tried a few distros on USB, all 32bit, and obviously they won't even boot to the OS, but instead are forwarded to Windows 8.
<kanttii> Yeah! Same here!
<kanttii> I'd love to try it on an Atom tablet so I thought if anyone here had experience on that :)
<kanttii> Gotta try a 64bit image though I doubt it works.. I read someone had built Arc from scratch adding the required EFI stuff, but the post was a few months old and the author doesn't seem to see PM's :D
<kanttii> Do you know if the touch Unity can be installed on regular ubuntu desktop?
<kanttii> Tuletko Jolla Love Day-tapahtumaan?
<user82> kanttii, unity8 will be available in ubuntu 13.10 i think. at least optionally
<kanttii> Awesome!
<user82> kanttii, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/unity-8-mir-to-be-available-to-try-in-ubuntu-13-10
<user82> i think it is the same unity as in touch
<user82> not 100% sure
<kanttii> @user82 - Oh man some news sites say it's coming with 14.04 -_- hope not.
<kanttii> I'll check the daily build if there's anything yet!
<swordfish> Hi everyone!... I'm a computer engineering student and i would like to help in the development of ubuntu touch. As a first test i with qml i made a minesweeper game. Now i want to share the code on the launchpad but i don't know how. Can someone give me an hand?
<netcurli> swordfish: sure
<netcurli> do you already have a launchpad account?
<swordfish> yeah!... I also created the launchpad project and given the public ssh key
<netcurli> and you have installed bzr on your computer
<netcurli> ?
<swordfish> yes...
<netcurli> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch
<netcurli> so you just need to login with bzr and then upload
<swordfish> yeah... I followed that steps before but i didnt had the ssh keys configured!... I think I'm on the right way thank you!...
<netcurli> if you run into further problems, just ask again :)
<swordfish> thank you again! :D
<issty> hello
<issty> what is direct download link for tuch
<lm902> 。。。。。。
<SpacedOut> fginther: I guess I'm confused on how things work.  I see your e-mail on lp:qtubuntu OpenGL context sharing, but all the other merge requests have the PS Jenkins bot review, even though no one else did any reviews.
<fginther> SpacedOut, are you referring to all other reviews for qtubuntu? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu/trunk/+activereviews
<SpacedOut> Yes all the other merge requests has a jenkins bot review without any other reviews (other than the one I reviewed myself).
<SpacedOut> Any suggestions on who would know the Qt5 platform abstraction to do a review?
<fginther> SpacedOut, jenkins bot will automatically review MPs for Canonical employees, the other reviews I checked all originated from employees
<fginther> SpacedOut, Mirv is a good qt expert, let me see if I can pull out a few more names
<SpacedOut> That must be it then, thanks for the information.  I tried looking around for how things worked, but didn't find the details.
<lm902> Anyone knows how can I flash ubuntu touch on galaxy tab 2 10.1 without a usb cable thanks.(cwm flashed) admin@lm902.com
<fginther> SpacedOut, yeah, sorry about that. I don't think the process is documented on any of the wikis
<fginther> SpacedOut, by the way, our paths have crossed before. I also worked at HP in RSN
<SpacedOut> That has been a long time.
<SpacedOut> Which state are you in these days?  (I have no idea where canonical is located).
<fginther> SpacedOut, I live in IA, but work from home. The home office is in London
<SpacedOut> I ended up not taking the HP offer after college and from those I did stay in contact with, the group I would have continued in was layedoff.
<fginther> SpacedOut, I escaped the layoffs and worked there for a decade, then left while it was my decision
<fginther> SpacedOut, there are a few more of us ex-HPers working on ubuntu
<fginther> SpacedOut, regarding the review, if Mirv can't help, you can try ricmm or loicm. If they can't review, hopefully they can find someone who can.
<SpacedOut> Good deal, I've been at my current job for a decade, in the aerospace industry, sometimes I get to work with Linux.  I picked up the Nexus 10 for the ubuntu-touch to see how the Qt5 application ran on it.  I have it working.
<SpacedOut> I'm in Missouri, St Louis area.
<SpacedOut> fginther: Thanks for the pointers.  If I get ambitious I'll look into the hidden window problem that I'm using as an extra context that I needed the sharing for.  I have it working in an application hackaround, but I expect it to be a bigger change than this one.
<fginther> SpacedOut, what application are you working on?
<fginther> just curious
<SpacedOut> It's not known outside of the company.  This version of it I did the GUI in Qt5 except the 3D rendering part of it.  One of the problem I had with ubuntu-touch was that was running 5.0.1 and I was needing something closer to 5.1 since I was making use of the newer parts.  Somewhat fortunate because I needed to figure out how to compile Qt from source and qtubuntu, since it turned out I had to make changes there to allow the contexts to shar
<SpacedOut> e.
<SpacedOut> I had the big demo at the beginning of May, and haven't heard anything.  It isn't targeted to consumers anyway.
<fginther> Nice, good luck with it
<SpacedOut> Thanks, it is space related, and I read recently that the laptops on ISS are going to be switching over to Linux, Debian specifically.
<fginther> I'll recommend using autopilot if/when you need to test the UI :-)
<SpacedOut> I've seen the packages, but haven't looked into it.  I'll have to keep that in mind.
<fginther> SpacedOut, it was nice chatting, but I have to take off for now. Please ping me again if you're having issues with your review.
<SpacedOut> Thanks, I'm glad things have worked out for you.
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, anyone around?
<triunity> Hey everyone!  I am trying to install ubuntu touch on a Microsoft Pro tablet, however the instructions are all for android tablets.  Does anyone know how to create a Ubuntu Touch ISO?
<triunity> (or did i just miss a download link)
<SpacedOut> triunity: I have no experience with that device, if you browse the web does anyone have a working android for that device?
<triunity> SpaceOut: Not that i have seen
<triunity> SpacedOut: Not that i have seen
<SpacedOut> What kind of CPU?
<triunity> Intel I5
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, ubuntu says that the device is not found, what can I do?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm connecting a nexus 7, got to unlock the bootloader before
<SpacedOut> Sounds like you would look at installing the normal Ubuntu then.  The tablet ubuntu-touch is targeting arm based systems with an Android kernel and ubuntu user space.  I saw a youtube video of someone running the ubuntu-touch interface on a desktop, mac actually, so you could look into that after you have the base ubuntu installed.
<SpacedOut> JoseeAntonioR: Are you running the command as root?  I forget which part seemed to need that.
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: hey, yep. I run sudo fastboot oem unlock, and then activated USB debugging on the device, then restarted the adb server and connected, and when connected it didn't get it
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: like, it gets the device sometimes, but sometimes not, any idea on what may be happening?
<triunity> SpacedOut:  With no offense to the Ubuntu Desktop crowd.  It really sucks on my Surface pro (I have ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop currently).  Maybe I can just look at installing the touch bits on top of the desktop install...
<SpacedOut> triunity: Which part, any chance you don't have hardware acceleration?
<triunity> The Virtual keyboard is to small to be functional, every application is designed around keyboard/mouse... and even the unity buttons are too small to be funtional on the tablet
<SpacedOut> JoseeAntonioR: No I have the Nexus 10 and followed the instructions, except the part about how to recover from unlocking sitting a the Android boot logo, which is to delete the data partition.  Other than that I followed the instructions.
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: I am doing too, but looks like my PC is not recognizing the device. any ideas
<SpacedOut> triunity: Those would be the issues that the ubuntu-touch is designed to solve, that is make things a reasonable size.  Just be warned that it still has the disclaimer that half of it is still just a mockup of what a final version might look like, ie it is a work in progress.
<netcurli> JoseeAntonioR: what is the output of "adb devices"?
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: adb get-state shows state unknown
<SpacedOut> What's the state of the tablet?
<triunity> SpacedOut:  I am glad we are on the same page.  I think I found the solution.  I can just add the PPA for touch to the tablet, and just install it like any other application.  I will see how that goes
<JoseeAntonioR> netcurli: none
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: turned on and working
<SpacedOut> Booted into android, what does it say for usb?
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: hmm?
<JoseeAntonioR> (and yep, booted into android)
<SpacedOut> If I remember the top left menu would say if it was connected with the picture to picture mode, or have a debug cloud or something.
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, let me check (just got the device :) )
<JoseeAntonioR> says charging
<SpacedOut> Do you have the debug menu in settings?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<SpacedOut> Unplug, power off, boot it up, and try again.  If usb debug is enabled there is an indicator there when it is plugged into a computer and active.
<SpacedOut> I'm just guessing, other than the boot hang I followed the instructions and it has been a while now.
 * JoseeAntonioR too
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: nope, it just says charging (usb)
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: let me try rebooting my PC
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: hey, the PC got to recognize it somehow, thanks a lot!
<SpacedOut> Good to hear, report back when it is up and running.
<zjace> Does anyone know about scroll for laptops with Touch screens
<zjace> ?
<swordfish_> Hello everyone!... I'm trying to push a project to the launchpad but I'm struggling with the trunk. I can create any new branch but i cannot push to trunk. Any help would be much appreciated!  :)
<robru> swordfish_, who owns trunk? You need to be a member of the owning team in order to push to trunk.
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> anyone knows about where the /sdcard/ directory is?
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR, it is under media or mount or something like that
<JoseeAntonioR> hey bobweaver, image is downloading now, doing it the auto way :)
<bobweaver> cool JoseeAntonioR  you got your n7 today ?
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  I jsut got a nexus 4
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: my godfather got one :)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, cool!
<bobweaver> But I am a little sad I think that there is no way to daul boot on the nexus 4 or at least nothing that I can find to woek
<bobweaver> work *
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: later on you think you can help me to get to multi-boot?
<bobweaver> IE searching the xda forms
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  sure
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks a lot
<bobweaver> you have backed up the data that is on the device ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: it's actually brand new, so it had no data :)
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> so the first things that you are going to want to do is to down load the latest adt bundel on you host computer
<JoseeAntonioR> adt?
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, I *think* i've got that
<bobweaver> if you like it might help to make a dir like something called ~/Desktop/ADT
<bobweaver> after you download and un tar  the package cd sdk/platform-tools
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  you have set up device in usb debuging ?
<bobweaver> under developer options
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: yep!
<bobweaver> cool JoseeAntonioR is device unlocked and rooted ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: I think unlocked via fastboot
<JoseeAntonioR> and not sure about rooted
<bobweaver> so you ran fastboot oem unlock then and that is where you are at ?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, I booted in android and now I did phablet-flash -b
<JoseeAntonioR> I wanna see how it looks as ubuntu-only :)
<bobweaver> ahh
<JoseeAntonioR> then I wanna do the dual boot
<bobweaver> so in that case you will have to re-install the stock image(firmware) from google and start from the top
<bobweaver> I us super su to root device
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I'll let you know when I'm there :)
<bobweaver> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=f0a7f91912ae2b52e0700f73990eb321&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2018179&v=1&libId=cf2b8ba6-97fb-4d7e-b405-d85896856c18&out=http%3A%2F%2Fdownload.chainfire.eu%2F282%2FSuperSU%2F&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&title=%5BGuide%5D%20Ultimate%20Nexus%204%20Root%20Guide%20-%20xda-developers&txt=SuperSU&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13690039714876
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: do I need to root it to go through the process?
<bobweaver> yeah if you want to dual boot or at least I think that is key
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  it has been like 2 months sense I last set up my n7
<JoseeAntonioR> let me download that thingy
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  I just kinda read three xda forums
<bobweaver> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1741395
<bobweaver> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<bobweaver> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38300214&postcount=104
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: you know if phablet-tools stores the temp data somewhere?
<bobweaver> what kinda temp data ? like people lens and music and movies ?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, the images
<bobweaver>  /usr/share/qml-phone-shell is source qml code
<JoseeAntonioR> oh wait just seen where it does
<JoseeAntonioR> it's a wget :)
 * bobweaver is lost 
<JoseeAntonioR> so, when doing phablet-flash -b
<JoseeAntonioR> it downloads the images from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> what it does is a wget blah blah blah
<JoseeAntonioR> I wanted to know that path :)
<bobweaver> Oh for the images like what phablet-flash does
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> already found that :)
<bobweaver> alright I found what I was looking for
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: how long should the push to /sdcard/ take?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, working now!
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: still around?
<JoseeAntonioR> or anyone, how do I get to the keyboard?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-12
<mhall119> daker: where did you find out about the com.canonical.Oxide namespace? Is that in the device images and SDk now?
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> mhall119: it's already used by browser-app and webapps
<_lxndr_> Hi, I am trying to build Ubuntu touch image for Samsung GT-I9000 phone and get the following error "ERROR: boot size (11108352) is 141.25% of limit (7864320)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Nurses Day! :-D
<mpt> dholbach, popey: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute> is over a year out of date in some places. Perhaps <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers> could be merged into it.
<popey> aha! so that's where the link to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview/+filebug is!
<popey> will update, thanks mpt
<mpt> yes :)
<dholbach> thanks popey
<lespionrusse> hey guys, i was wondering if any of you knows about ubuntu touche on a S3 9305
<lespionrusse> i ve been waiting for it for a while but there's still no release yet. Is it possible to install a rom for 9300 on a 9305 instead?
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> Saviq, thostr_: do you guys know which application add the missplaced red dot to text fields for a bug report?
<davmor2> Saviq, thostr_: this is the red dot http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-12-111506.png
<Saviq> davmor2, it looks like tha map overlays that
<Saviq> davmor2, it looks like a pin on a map?
<davmor2> Saviq: yeah it's on all text fields now though
<Saviq> davmor2, yikes, talk to SDK folks
<ogra_> davmor2, i filed a bug against the browser for this last week
<davmor2> ogra_: ah nice
<ogra_> bug 1317866
<ubot5> bug 1317866 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "text in browser URL bar is vertically off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317866
<ogra_> oh, the red dot ...
<ogra_> i only filed it for the misaligned text
<ogra_> (sorry, blindly clicked the screenshot and only read the comments afterwards)
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah the red dot starts to the left of the magnifier so it is out of alignment as you type
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> the text is off too though :)
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed
<davmor2> ogra_: updated your bug with an image :)  and confirmed
<ogra_> thanks !
<davmor2> ogra_: oddly though I don't seem to be able to add tags
<Laney> hey mpt, I'm just looking at issues with the updates interface in u-s-s; is it a bug that it tries to install a system update when it finishes downloading (automatically)?
<mpt> Laney, yes it is.
<Laney> ...and that you don't get a confirmation when you pick 'install' for a completely downloaded one
<Laney> mpt: do you know if that's filed?
<mpt> Laney, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone>: “Therefore the default is for system updates to download in the background, prompting you only for the actual installation.”
<Laney> mpt: Right, I didn't get from that that the installation should only happen after an explicit trigger
<mpt> Laney, really? Do you understand “prompting” to mean something else, or what?
<Laney> The download starts automatically and then when that is finishes you are prompted to install and restart or not
<Laney> You don't have to say "install this now"
<Laney> and I think that the current behaviour does sound like it implements the specification
<Laney> But I just realised that it's probably not what was intended
<mpt> I’m not sure what you mean by “you are prompted to install and restart or not”
<mpt> Are you saying that one of the options you are given is to install without restarting?
<Laney> No
<Laney> As soon as the automatically-started download finishes you're shown the prompt
<Laney> if you're still within the updates panel, that is
<mpt> (Sorry I haven’t seen this for a while, because the updates panel claims it can’t find my Ubuntu One credentials)
<Laney> I'm wondering if it should be (1) the download proceeds automatically, (2) the user clicks 'install', (3) the prompt is shown
<mpt> Laney, ok, that much is correct
<Laney> at the minute we don't have (2)
<mpt> Laney, right, so when the download finishes, if you happen to be on the Updates screen, you get the dialog. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#installing-mobile-system> If you’re not on the Updates screen, you get the emblems. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Prompting>
<Laney> okay, then we're alright, modulo emblems not being implemented
<mpt> But in neither case should a system update ever install automatically.
<Laney> Indeed not
<Laney> ah, (c) in "Because system updates…" says this
<mpt> Laney, there doesn’t seem to be a bug report about that in particular. <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings?field.searchtext=update>
<Laney> mpt: Now, another question, if you say "Not now" then the "Install <n> Updates" button still causes the system update installation attempt even though you just dismissed it - is that the intention?
<mpt> (The spec says the same thing in two places, which is probably a sign that it needs restructuring)
<Laney> I think the behaviour I was just asking about is implemented right—my misunderstanding
<Laney> (the first question)
<mpt> Laney, how did you get a dialog containing “Not Now” before tapping “Install <n> Updates”?
<Laney> A system update automatically downloaded and then it asked me whether I wanted to install it
<ogra_> it pops up automatically if there was a system-image downloaded
<mpt> ಠ_ಠ
<mpt> Laney, were you on the Updates screen when the download finished?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> So that much is correct, it's what I just asked about
<mpt> Okay, I think that’s fine then
<Laney> alright
<popey> mpt: have you tried signing out of u1 on the phone then signing back in?
<mpt> popey, I have never signed in to Ubuntu One on the phone. The text field for entering the two-factor verification code does not bring up the OSK.
<mpt> (To be fair, I only tried that just 30 seconds ago.)
<popey> rotate the phone then rotate back
<popey> i had that today too
<popey> and frantically tap the 2fa field
<mpt> The display won’t rotate
<mpt> Alas
<popey> uh
<popey> Nexus 4?
<mpt> Yes
<ogra_> the app should definitely rotate
<popey> you're in the settings screen and it doesn't rotate?
<ogra_> (it does here)
<popey> hah, accounts doesn't
<ogra_> wow
<popey> mpt: so, i mean rotate when on the login screen waiting for 2fa
<mpt> popey, oh, I got it by tapping back in the password field and then back in the verification code field
<popey> great!
<popey> "great"
<mpt> “The provided 2-factor key is not recognised.”
<popey> you took too long probably
<popey> WONTFIX
<mpt> Well, it’s a matter of plugging my YubiKey into my Mac, hitting the button, and retyping it…
 * mpt -> lunch
<popey> type faster ☻
<Laney> It's not time based
<Laney> at least not as far as I know
<popey> yeah, it is
<popey> they expire after some seconds. 30-60
<Laney> I think it's just a hash function with a shared key and a counter
 * Laney checks
<Laney> okay it's asking me for a code
 * Laney waits
<popey> I'd generate then wait
<popey> which is the life I'm talking about
<Laney> okay
<cwayne> there's an app on ubuntu for it btw...
<lespionrusse> hey guys, any of you nows about a release of ubuntu for the galaxy S3 i9305. Or can i install the i9300 on a 9305 instead?
<Laney> yeah it still worked
<Laney> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA#How_does_it_work.3F
<popey> did you generate then wait?
<Laney> sure did, then I found that link which confirmed it
<popey> Odd, mine have failed after a period.
<popey> maybe I just suck at typing
<Laney> They get out of sync, so you have to generate then use them in the same order
<lespionrusse> bzzzz
<ogra_> !devices | lespionrusse
<ubot5> lespionrusse: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lespionrusse> yeah i know but there's still nothing for my phone
<popey> lespionrusse: so someone needs to port to that device
<bact> lespionrusse: sell it, buy a google nexus
<ogra_> lespionrusse, either port it yourself (non-trivial) or see if the xdg forums probably have an image ... but dont expect to much, the ports are usually a lot behind
<lespionrusse> alright
<ogra_> (like a year or so ... which leaves them with only very little functionality)
<lespionrusse> but so you don't think i can use the i9300 rom on a i9305? it's the same phone with 4G
<ogra_> no idea ...
<lespionrusse> ok, thx
<ogra_> might or might not work, really depends on the android drivers
<ogra_> grr ... i hate that you cant close apps with the hud anymore
<rsalveti> ogra_: did you really use this feature?
<ogra_> rsalveti, all the time ... did you ever try to close an app from the app scope while walking ?
<rsalveti> haha, just don't close it :-)
<ogra_> getting the X to show up is realy painful if you move
<rsalveti> that's the idea
<ogra_> i often have apps that i dont want to dangle in the switcher all the time
<ogra_> just to look somethign up quickly ... these i close right after using them
<bzoltan1> dobey: ping
<bzoltan1> dobey:  I am just checking the long pending bug reports for the SDK and met this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1265689
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1265689 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Hard Depends on ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bzoltan1> dobey: could you elaborate a bit why would one need to remove the UITK examples package? What benefit it has?
<ogra_> rsalveti, i mean, do yu want an IMDB app running forever just because you look up some info when watching TV once every two weeks ?
<ogra_> i surely dont
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops, but you don't have to close it right after
<rsalveti> and it shouldn't hurt, otherwise our app lifecycle is not doing the right thing
<ogra_> well, i dont want it to clutter the app switcher either
<ogra_> nah, no prob with the lifecycle ... just that i dont like clutter :)
<cwayne> that should be a scope anyway :P
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> cwayne, the app switcher should be a scope ?
<dobey> bzoltan1: because i don't need them installed to develop an application, and i don't want them to show up in my dash
<cwayne> ogra_, no, imdb should be
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> then i wouldnt use it :P
<bzoltan1> dobey:  but it does not hurt anything, right?
 * ogra_ finds webapps so much easier to use than going to a scope 
<ogra_> way less taps swipes etc ...
<ogra_> in reality i never use scopes but the open apps
<ogra_> scopes feel like a massive duplication when dogfooding
<dobey> bzoltan1: well it's wasting disk space, makes the dash uglier (examples apps don't have icons and the names are not good in the .desktop files), and makes it harder to find the real applications in the dash
<ogra_> cwayne, i think we would need scpe usage more attractive ... i rarely bother fiddling through them if i can just start a webapp from the app lens quicker
<ogra_> *would need to make
<cwayne> ogra_, or literally one more swipe gets you to the scopes scope to launch scopes instead of apps :)
<bzoltan1> dobey: the size of that package is insignificant (<1MB), the dash shows them as the dash shows any other file
<dobey> bzoltan1: no "calculator" with no icon is not "as the dash shows any other file"
<dobey> and it means there is "Calculator" and "calculator" in the dash as a result
<ogra_> cwayne, well, for me only having the app lens (without any "recent" stuff), the app switcher (with a close button in the bottom left corner in each of the app screenshots) and the panel would totally be enough ... in 6 months that i use my phone daily i didnt have the need for anything else on there
<bzoltan1> dobey: It is a calculator example.. your real calculator does not show up slower because of that
<dobey> bzoltan1: no, it makes it unclear which one is the "real" calculator
<bzoltan1> dobey: true, it does not have icon.. but it works
<dobey> i don't care if it works or not. if i uninstall gnome-calculator it isn't going to remove all of Unity as a result. so why can't i uninstall the useless example calculator for which i have absolutely NO need at all?
<dobey> is it really so bad to ask for proper dependency declarations in packages these days? :(
<bzoltan1> dobey:  because it is a part of the SDK
<dobey> it is an example of how to use the sdk, not a part of the sdk itself
<ogra_> dobey, note that we plan a big cleanup of all unused packages before the final images go out for the phones in summer/autumn ... all unused packages will have to go to get the image size down againn
<ogra_> such stuff adds up ... and we are above the allowed 500M already
<dobey> ogra_: this has nothing to do with the phone image. pretty sure qtcreator isn't on the phone image :)
<ogra_> oh, right, that one isnt on the image :P
<bzoltan1> dobey: your will be done
<bzoltan1> dobey: you got an MR to review, if you do not mind
<dobey> bzoltan1: +1 on the MP from me
<bzoltan1> dobey: OK , I RTFM'd the suggested/recommended sections... I remembered wrong, the recommended it good here, the suggested would have been evil :) thanks for the idea. Easy fix.
<dobey> bzoltan: any chance to include it in an sru to 14.04 at some point too?
<bzoltan> dobey:  the general policy is that the SDK stuff gets updates from the SDK PPA
<mhall119> daker: is that com.canonical.Browser officially supported for 3rd party developers?
<dobey> mhall119: com.canonical.Oxide?
<mhall119> yeah, that
<dobey> mhall119: i am using it in one app, yes
<daker> mhall119: well their is nothing blocking you from using it
<daker> sure their a the UbuntuWebview but if you can also use com.canonical.Oxide directly
<mhall119> daker: I'm asking before I try and publish it to our API docs pages
<Tassadar> by the way, are builds from devel-proposed supposed to have boot animation?
<daker> mhall119: to be clear, their is nothing that prevent anyone from using Oxide directly
<mhall119> daker: understood
<mhall119> but in terms of API stability and support, I won't want to publish docs for an API designed for internal consumption which may not get the same level of backwards compatibility support as the rest
<jhodapp> Mirv, ping
<daker> mhall119: maybe ask Chris
<mhall119> daker: which chris?
<mhall119> coulson?
<daker> Chris Coulson
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jdstrand: ping
<mhall119> daker: maybe you can help me
<daker> mhall119: ?
<mhall119> daker: I'm trying to use oxide in my uReadIt app, but it fails to load on my phone
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452826/ is the app's log
<mhall119> both those binaries exist on the device
<mhall119> am I missing an apparmor policy group to allow me to run oxide?
<daker> mhall119: maybe try to add the "webview" to the apparmor policy
<a_muva__> is there a way to open two terminals at the same time?
<mhall119> a_muva__: on the device? no
<a_muva__> yes
<daker> mhall119: it works ?
<mhall119> daker: yeah, which is strange since it's not a listed policy group on the phone
<mhall119> oh wait, it *is* for 1.1
<mhall119> zbenjamin: ping
<zbenjamin> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> zbenjamin: does your policy group lookup script hard-code the 1.0 policy version?
<zbenjamin> mhall119: uh yeah i think it does
<zbenjamin> mhall119: let me check
<mhall119> because we're on 1.1 now and the 'webview' policy needed to use the Oxide component
<zbenjamin> mhall119: yes it does thx
<mhall119> is only in 1.1
<mhall119> beuno: is there a way to skip all of the pages when uploading a new version of my app?
<mhall119> bzoltan: zbenjamin: qmlplugindump keeps using up 99% or more of my CPU on a fairly regular basis
<bzoltan> mhall119:  we know ... there are several bug reports about it
<mhall119> currently it and updatedb.mlocate are in a contest to see how can abuse my hardware the most
<mvo> hi, hope this is the right channel to ask some questions about u8/mir on utopic/desktop. it seems that sigond is not running and when I manually try to run it it crashes. is that a known issue? it seems like I can install clicks because of that
<mhall119> mvo: #ubuntu-unity might be a better place for strictly Unity related questions
<mvo> thanks mhall119
<seb128> mhall119, signond issues seemed fine for here, I directed mvo to touch :p
<seb128> mvo, sorry, I guess -unity works as well, mardy used to not be on -unity iirc though
<mvo> seb128: aha, thanks
<mvo> yeah, I don't really mind in what channel I get my answers :)
<mhall119> seb128: ah, ok, since he was running it on the desktop I assumed it might be better suited there
<seb128> could be
<beuno> mhall119, what do you mean skip all the pages?
<seb128> -unity tends to be more about shell issues usually
<mhall119> seb128: we can always shuffle him around through a dozen other channels before finally leaving him hin -offtopic :)
<seb128> we should have one channel ;-)
<mhall119> seb128: https://xkcd.com/927/ s/standards/channels/
<popey> beuno: if you upload a new version of an app, the only thing you can do after upload is move to the next screen through all of the screens. It doesn't let you just upload and submit, leaving everything else untouched
<popey> beuno: i guess that's what mhall119 is talking about
<popey> (it's annoying)
<beuno> popey, ah, you mean, it makes you validate all the information even if you're not going to change anything?
<popey> yes
<beuno> we can do that, for sure
<beuno> popey, mhall119, I'll swap you a bug # for getting that done
<daker> mhall119 Oxide 1.1 ?
<mhall119> daker: no, the apparmor policy version
<mhall119> for aa-easyprof
<mhall119> daker: you might want to add that you need "webview" in your apparmor manifest when using Oxide to your blog ost
<mhall119> post
<mhall119> that's all I needed
<popey> beuno: a bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent ?
<beuno> popey, yes
<popey> kk will do
<popey> beuno: mhall119 bug 1318730
<ubot5> bug 1318730 in Software Center Agent "Don't force developer through all screens on app update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318730
<beuno> thanks popey
<popey> np
<daker> mhall119: ok
<ogra_> cjwatson, heh, seeing your haskell uploads ... daker recently posted about haskell QML bindings, probably something to package ;)
<daker> ogra_ heh
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'm in no rush :P
<zbenjamin> mhall119: there is already a bug for the qmlplugindump problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1300957
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300957 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "qmlplugindump running at 100% cpu" [Undecided,New]
<zbenjamin> mhall119: not sure atm by what it is caused
<dobey> mvo: you can't install clicks on PC because pkcon tries to install them with apt/dpkg
<dobey> mvo: signon is a dbus service, so it should spawn when needed
<mvo> dobey: thanks! thats useful information. do you happen to know if that is "just" a bug in PK, AIUI colin wrote a pk backend for clicks already. if you don't know, no worries, I will find out myself
<dobey> mvo: i think its a configuration issue
<dobey> mvo: the pkcon backend for click definitely works on the phone, but on pc you just get a password dialog and then it tries to install the click as a deb
<dobey> mvo: the errors about the dbus session bus file not found that get spewed from the click scope can basically be ignored
<dobey> mvo: if you get a password dialog poppig up, then everything in the click scope is working fine
<mvo> dobey: aha, thanks! that is good to know, I was about to debug this error
<dobey> mvo: sure. if you have questions about the click scope, myself or alecu are the best people to ping.
<mvo> dobey: excellent, thanks again
<dobey> no problem :)
<daker> dobey: oxide post :) http://daker.me/2014/05/how-to-use-oxide-in-your-ubuntu-qml-application.html
<alecu_> mvo: afaiui, it's packagekitd and its click plugin (as used on the phone) conflicting somehow with aptd
<mvo> alecu_: that makes sense indeed
<alecu_> mvo: I'm sure colin knows the details
<mvo> alecu_: yeah
<mvo> alecu_: and thanks for the pointer, PK itself should not need to conflict with aptd, just the apt backend, so let me see how I can disentangle this :)
<dobey>  daker i saw :)
<dobey> mvo: yeah i think the apt back-end, and the click back-end, are conflicting or something
 * mvo nods
<dobey> hey, someone rated the gallery app 5 stars!
<dobey> oh, the music app too
<cwayne> dpm, ping
<dpm> hey cwayne
<dobey> man, 2048native clearly has the most reviews of anything though
<ogra_> and it is fun :)
<ogra_> so much more beautiful than the original
<Laney> i've noticed that it sometimes takes two swipes
<dobey> i don't know if that's the app or not though
<popey> yeah, i noticed that too
<dobey> swipe reliability hasn't been the best for me, in general
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> so i just flashed a nexus 4, and i got a warning on reboot about "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?"
<dobey> and i have no idea what to pick :)
<ogra_> anything :)
<ogra_> its a no-op either way
<ogra_> bah ... when oh when will that upgrade bug be fixed ... i'm tired of getting a blank screen on image upgrades
<dobey> but yeah 2048native is a pretty good way to pass the time while i'm waiting for my food at buffalo wild wings
<dobey> huh, why don't alarms work at all on nexus 5 i wonder
<cwayne> worked for me this am
<dobey> on nexus 5?
<cwayne> ya
<dobey> huh, i haven't been able to get it working at all.
<dobey> it's always said "no active alarms" for me
<dobey> i just deleted them all and added a new one, which it now shows as active though, weird
<dobey> but no icon in the indicator
<mhall119> yay build 22 is out, boo that I get an error trying to download it
<mhall119> systemimage.download.DuplicateDestinationError
<mhall119> do I need to trick my phone into thinking it's on r20 already?
<mhall119> it's currently on r17
<mhall119> ogra_: ^^ ??
<ogra_> mhall119, ??
<mhall119> ogra_: I have r17 on my phone
<mhall119> it says r22 is available
<mhall119> downloading it fails
<ogra_> and thats true
<ogra_> just upgraded all devices here
<dobey> mhall119: shouldn't matter. the error is because the file already exists i guess
<ogra_> from either 17 or 20
<mhall119> dobey: I delete the files from /tmp/ and I still get them
<dobey> or two things are trying to download to the same file
<ogra_> i dont think it downloads to /tmp
<ogra_> it should download to /cache/recovery
<ogra_> but if you manually inrevened you migght have confused it
<mhall119> ogra_: I didn't so anything fancy, this was a normal upgrade up to r17
<ogra_> well, it worked fine for me just now
<mhall119> from r17 on devel channel?
<ogra_> flo upgraded from 17 to 22 and mako from 20 to 22
<ogra_> yes
<mhall119> I'm on mako r17
<mhall119> let me reboot and try again
<ogra_> sure. shouldnt make any difference
<Tassadar> delta from 17->19 and from 19->20 seems to have the same ubuntu file Oo
<ogra_> yep
<Tassadar> s-i-cli can't handle that
<mhall119> 17 and 20 are the same image
<ogra_> well, with different stamps on them
<mhall119> ogra_: after reboot I get the same error
<Tassadar> the index.json says the files are exactly the same
<ogra_> the client should recognnize them as different images ... at least if i can belive steev
<ogra_> err
<mhall119> systemimage.download.DuplicateDestinationError
<ogra_> stgraber
<Tassadar> mhall119: which file does it fail to download?
<mhall119> Tassadar: I can't tell, the filename is too long and goes off the screen
<mhall119> is there a log file I can pastebin?
<Tassadar> you can call system-image-cli via adb shell
<taiebot> Hi all i am going to report a bug on my nexus 4. My cellular settings have completely disappeared since two-three days. i am on r22 with nexus 4 . One screenshot to show the problem http://uppix.com/f-mir536d38d700165cbc.png
<Tassadar> with -v it would be even better
<taiebot> IS it already reported?
<mhall119> taiebot: could you be out of space?
<mhall119> taiebot: that happened to me when I ran out
<mhall119> Tassadar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453342/ is with -n, running it again for real this time
<mhall119> Tassadar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453344/
<taiebot> mhall: my home is only 49%
<mhall119> taiebot: running `df -h`?
<taiebot> yep
<mhall119> ok, not the same issue I had then
<Tassadar> yeah, it tries to download the same file twice because it is in both delta 17->19 and 19->20, I've encountered that with my custom server because it had always one file the same. It was not fixed because it shouldn't happen on official server, but it did)
<Tassadar> I guess you can force it to download full image with -b 0 or what was the switch
<ogra_> Tassadar, please talk to stgraber then ... i explicitly asked about that before i called the coyp-image script on friday
<mhall119> Tassadar: this is the 'devel' channel, we need to give people a better option than that
<Tassadar> remove the delta then
<Tassadar> it will use the full image
<taiebot> mhall119: i think its related to changes on r16 with ofono
<ogra_> i didnt have any issue on any device here
<Tassadar> ogra_: bug 1286542
<mhall119> taiebot: hmmm, I have r17 and haven't had an issue, what carrier do you have?
<ubot5> bug 1286542 in Ubuntu system image "keyring DuplicateDestinationError when updating from custom s-i server" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286542
<ogra_> Tassadar, ah, triaged already
<Tassadar> but in that specific case it affected only the custom servers
<taiebot> mhall19: A cheap provider certainly not on any database http://www.vectonemobile.co.uk/#
<ogra_> anyway, i'm out ... /me is already late to an appointment ...
<Tassadar> ogra_: I think replying to that bug and typing what exactly did you do on the server side might not be a bad idea, at least they'll know it can happen on s-i.u.com
<mhall119> stgraber: you around?
<Tassadar> and barry works on s-i-cli, but he's not here
<stgraber> mhall119: let's say no :) (on vacation)
<davmor2> stgraber: so how did you answer dun dun dunnnnnn
<taiebot> mhall119: i am also experiencing this http://uppix.com/f-mir2536d38f000165cbd.png i think its worth a bug..
<mhall119> ok, guys, who is around that can fix this? stgraber is on vacation, ogra_ just left for an appointment, barry isn't here....
<popey> fix what exactly?
<dobey> taiebot: just file a bug then
<mhall119> popey: upgrading from r17 to r22 on mako is failing
<dobey> taiebot: if it's a duplicate, it will get marked as such
 * popey tries
<mhall119> because it wants to go 17->19->20->22, but some of those hops are for identical images
<stgraber> yeah, that's a barry bug
<taiebot> dobey: difficulty is finding the duplicate or assigning it properly? What would you report it against?
<Tassadar> can I mention somebody in a launchpad bug comment?
<dobey> taiebot: well, indicator-network is probably a good start (since it's showing multiple "Cellular settings..." entries)
<mhall119> Tassadar: you mean in a way that links to the person?
<dobey> Tassadar: not in a particularly meaningful way (there's no @-linking or anything)
<Tassadar> yeah, like on github or whatever
<dobey> no
<Tassadar> well, doesn't matter, everybody knows ogra)
<dobey> daker: can you pass a user script file to webapp-container for webapps?
<Tassadar> that is weird though
<Tassadar> I think that is server error
<Tassadar> two deltas directly after each another shouldn't have the same file
<mhall119> Tassadar: I commented on the bug you linked to earlier
<Tassadar> I'm currently writing a comment)
<stgraber> mhall119: ok, so this clearly looks like a bug in the client, I think I've seen it in the past but we really need to get barry to look into this ASAP and fix this
<dobey> Tassadar: the delta for 19->20 should be the same as 19->17 though i think
<Tassadar> 17->19
<Tassadar> not the other way around
<mhall119> stgraber: the index.json on the server lists identical upgrade deltas for 17->19 and for 19->20
<dobey> Tassadar: that's what it is
 * barry waves
<daker> dobey: good question, i don't think so
<dobey> Tassadar: but since "20" in devel is a copy of 17, then 19->20 should be same as 19->17
<daker> dobey: i think it's a good feature to have IMHO
<dpm> dobey, cwayne is testing the zh_CN translations on image #20 for the click scope, and it appears the .mo files are not being shipped. Is the .deb package actually building them, or is it because the branch containing the translations still hasn't landed on an image?
<Tassadar> dobey: there is no 19->17
<davmor2> wow you summon barry and he appears
<mhall119> barry: tl;dr, upgraging my mako fails with duplicate destination error because of duplicate delta files for 17->19 and 19->20
<stgraber> mhall119: I'm not seeing this here
<dobey> Tassadar: i know.
<stgraber> 17 to 19 is b5c6dc81a34ddd663595630c323093bb673181c9dab2d98cb2b8becf31ae6ba7
<barry> mhall119: that was supposed to be impossible, guaranteed on the server side
<stgraber> 19 to 20 is c415f5280b94bbd515c761243e0085dc4a9f3e1a851bade018fb091394500c44
<mhall119> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453344/ is the output from system-image-cli
<dobey> Tassadar: i'm not sure how the delta is defined exactly, but 17->19 and 19->17 might end up being the same perhaps?
<dobey> Tassadar: thus 17->19 and 19->20 would then be the same if that is true
<dobey> Tassadar: anyway, that's just academia :)
<mhall119> stgraber: for mako? I see ubuntu-0a596f5994326d2cb745e1f37600882227b6b35455fce8695bf03ee1f485f95a.delta-ubuntu-c20c730f6577a414fcec136eaea0a24a1e4dcb0a6df6f93713f390e4f106574c.tar.xz
<mhall119> in http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel/mako/index.json
<Tassadar> I'm looking at index.json for flo, but it should(must) be the same
<dobey> dpm: what version of unity-scope-click is in image 20?
<dobey> dpm: actually, wait
<dobey> dpm: image 20 on devel, or image 20 on devel-proposed?
<mhall119> I'm only on 'devel'
<mhall119> not -proposed
<davmor2> barry: 20 is 17.  ogra_ had to do a mad and now it might appear bad thing in order that people could still add accounts/
<stgraber> mhall119: oh, I see, I was looking at the wrong channel...
<mhall119> ogra_: this is what happens when you give in to peer pressure :)
<stgraber> ok, so that's a revert going bad then
<stgraber> I'll drop 17 to 19 from the index, that should do the trick, it may force a redownload but whatever
<dobey> cwayne: you're trying zh_CN on 20 from devel, or devel-proposed? (because they're different)
<Tassadar> yeah, that should work, did that too
<mhall119> thanks stgraber, sorry to have to trouble you on your vacation
<cwayne> dobey, -proposed
<dobey> cwayne: hrmm, it should work there. what's not working exactly? did you reboot after setting the language?
<barry> mhall119: yeah, what ogra_ did isn't a good idea as you can see ;).  i am planning some s-i work before the sprint, so i'll bump the priority up on this bug
<davmor2> stgraber: it wasn't a revert.  19 was bad and nobody was about to commit the revert so 17 which was the last promoted was renamed 20 as I understand it
<cwayne> dobey, the scope title/categories are in english, and yes i've rebooted
<dobey> huh
<cwayne> music/videos/scope scopes are all translated
<cwayne> let me do a fresh reflash
<stgraber> davmor2: well, still we have two full images that are bit for bit identical but with different versions, that seems to be the problem
<stgraber> davmor2: anyway, can you try a system-image-cli -n again now?
<Tassadar> looks like copy-image just copyied the delta too
<stgraber> I've yanked out the 17 -> 19 delta from the index so hopefully you'll get an upgrade path which should be slightly nicer
<davmor2> stgraber: I don't have the issue
<Tassadar> I guess it isn't supposed to be used on the same channel
<stgraber> ok, well can whoever has the issue test this now?
<Tassadar> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> stgraber: system-image-cli -n now wants to just do a full r22 image, so I'll try it through system-settings
<mhall119> stgraber: it's downloading now, thanks!
<stgraber> ok, that's a bit wasteful but at least it works
 * stgraber goes away
<mhall119> better to be inefficient than ineffective :)
 * davmor2 kicks stgraber off irc ;)
<davmor2> stgraber: have a nice break dude
<Tassadar> I really wonder how did all this worked out on my server Oo
<Tassadar> yep, mine has the same problem
<Tassadar> kinda looks like there's something wrong with the delta generating parts, since I didn' use copy-image, it just downloaded the new image from s-i.u.com and created delta with the last one
<dobey> cwayne: it's working for me on 22. which chinese did you pick in the languages list? the shorter text or the longer text? (i can't actually read it, so i have no idea what it says exactly)
 * Tassadar wonders how to fix it other than manually editing index.json
<mhall119> beuno: will ratings and reviews be exposed in myapps?
<mhall119> for developers to see
<Tassadar> oh, I know why the delta is same - the base ubuntu file is the same and delta for that file already exists, so s-i-server just uses that one
<Tassadar> which is wrong
<rsalveti> x86 emulator is out: https://plus.google.com/+RicardoSalveti/posts/bogbYxBbuk6
<beuno> mhall119, yes!  Bug please?
<dobey> anyone else have a problem with the nexus 4 switching between multiple access points constantly?
<Tassadar> rsalveti: lol, the first comment)
<dobey> well that, or it's constantly increasing/decreasing antenna power
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: congrats, good work!
<mhall119> beuno: what project again?
<rsalveti> haha, I did include the link to the email with instructions and such
<rsalveti> mhall119: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08059.html
<beuno> mhall119, software-center-agent
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: thanks!
<mhall119> rsalveti: how can I do it through QtCreator?
<popey> rsalveti: you'll incur ogra_'s wrath by mentioning --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed and not --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<rsalveti> mhall119: that's a question for bzoltan I guess
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ sudo ubuntu-emulator create --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed --arch=i386 test_x86
<popey> unknown flag `arch'
<rsalveti> mhall119: he was going to integrate that soon
<popey> ☹
<mhall119> popey: do you have the latest from their PPA?
<rsalveti> popey: read my email :-)
<popey> yes
<rsalveti> which version of goget-ubuntu-touch do you have installed?
<popey> where in the mail does it say I will get unknown flag?
<popey> N: Unable to locate package goget-ubuntu-touch
<rsalveti> just says you need the latest if your host is not utopic yet
<popey> yes, i have the ppa and have dist-upgraded
<rsalveti> sorry, that's the src package
<popey> (i already had the ppa enabled)
<rsalveti> ubuntu-emulator and ubuntu-emulator-runtime
<popey> yes, i have them
<rsalveti> weird, trusty?
<popey> yes
<rsalveti> right, which version?
<popey>   Installed: 0.2+14.04.20140416.2-0ubuntu1
<popey>   Installed: 20140328-2310-0ubuntu2
<rsalveti> not the latest
<popey> hmmm
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools?field.series_filter=trusty
 * popey removes and re-adds the ppa
<mhall119> popey: do you have the PPA enabled?
<mhall119> mine was likely disabled when I upgraded to Trusty
<popey> ah, add-apt-repository bug
<popey> if the ppa is already there but commented out, it doesn't uncomment it
<popey> which is *mental*
<popey> sorry for doubting you rsalveti ☻
<rsalveti> popey: np :-)
<popey> \o/ fresh packages arriving
<popey> wheeee, downloading
<rsalveti> popey: did it work for you?
<popey> Succesfully created emulator instance test_x86 in /home/alan/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator/test_x86
<popey> rsalveti: 2 mins from start to getting the welcome thing
<popey> this is way quick
<rsalveti> yeah, I'll pre-cache the apparmor rules
<rsalveti> should be even faster then
<popey> shame you can't type into it
<rsalveti> yeah
<Chipaca> is there an easier way of getting the value out of an (a(oa{sv})) than http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7453730/ ?
<mhall119> rsalveti: how hard would it be to run this emulator on another distro?
<rsalveti> mhall119: shouldn't be that hard
<rsalveti> you could probably use the same binaries, but in the ideal case all you need is the android toolchain, and rebuild the android package
<bzoltan> mhall119: rsalveti: really soon... question of days
<dobey> Chipaca: in C with glib?
<dobey> Chipaca: or in Python? :)
<Chipaca> dobey: yeah
<Chipaca> dobey: C and glib
<dobey> no, there's not an easier way in C
<popey> rsalveti: should media play?
<rsalveti> popey: video shouldn't, audio I'm not so sure, never tested it actually
<dobey> Chipaca: you could build an abstraction to make it easier for a specific type like "(a(oa{sv}))" but not sure it's worth the trouble
<Chipaca> dobey: agreed :)
<rsalveti> unity::ResourceException: SmartScopesClient.get_remote_scopes(): Remote scopes cache is empty:
<rsalveti>     unity::ResourceException: Error downloading https://dash.ubuntu.com/smartscopes/v2/remote-scopes? - server replied: Internal Server Error
<rsalveti> davmor2: ^
<rsalveti> sorry, using a different channel :-)
<davmor2> rsalveti: grrrrr
<Chipaca> dobey: I was hoping you could say g_variant_get(aVariant, "magic") and have it work
<davmor2> rsalveti: where do you see that?
<rsalveti> davmor2: ./.cache/upstart/smart-scopes-proxy.log
<davidcalle> rsalveti, server down atm, apparently
<rsalveti> yeah, giving oops-id
<davidcalle> rsalveti, this endpoint at least. It was being debugged for a couple of day... Looks like it didn't worked :p
<rsalveti> right
<davmor2>     unity::ResourceException: Error downloading https://dash.ubuntu.com/smartscopes/v2/remote-scopes? - server replied: Internal Server Error yeah heap of these
<rsalveti> davmor2: worked fine with an upgrade because it used the local cached data
<cwayne> dobey, so i did a fresh reflash with --wipe, and now it shows up as translated, good stuff, thanks :)
<dobey> Chipaca: only for versions of aVariat that are a{} something
<rsalveti> davidcalle: do you know who is checking that?
<davmor2> beuno: ^  is smart scopes down?
<dobey> or rather, a{sv} or similar
<beuno> davmor2, that would be lucio
<davidcalle> rsalveti, davmor2, it would be lucio
<dobey> anyway
<Chipaca> dobey: ta :)
<davmor2> beuno: okay thanks
<rsalveti> davmor2: yeah, clean 22 also gave the same issue, so it's indeed server realted
<rsalveti> *related
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, hey, I followed your directions on Trusty, but ubuntu-emulator list doesn't see test_x86 (and neither does run, of course)
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, oh, I didn't exactly follow them
<rickspencer3> I cheated
<rickspencer3> sudo ubuntu-emulator create --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed --arch=i386 test_x86
 * rickspencer3 tries with utopic
<rickspencer3> still doesn't see it :(
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: was it created successfully?
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, there was no error message, so I assume "yes"
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: can you paste me the output? you can destroy and create it again
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, well, it's not .local/share/ubuntu-emulator/
<rickspencer3> and there is no output
<rickspencer3> Creating "test_x86" from ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed revision 23
<rickspencer3> Downloading...
<rickspencer3> 39.71 MB / 39.71 MB [====================================] 100.00 % 621.42 KB/s
<rickspencer3> 345.17 MB / 345.17 MB [====================================] 100.00 % 1.30 MB/s
<rsalveti> yeah, do you have something in there?
<rsalveti> right, so the package seems fine
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, I have old emulators that I made months ago from QtCreator
<rickspencer3> maybe the perms on the directory are wrong or something
<rsalveti> maybe, if that's all you get
<rsalveti> you should get a message saying that it's setting it up
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, it never said that
<rickspencer3> drwx------ 4 root root  4096 Mar  4 14:29 ubuntu-emulator
<rsalveti> right
<davmor2> rickspencer3: are you on Utopic already then?
<rsalveti> that's the issue then
<rickspencer3> davmor2, this particular computer is trusty
<rsalveti> it should say something similar to http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453962/
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, hmmm
<rickspencer3> I don't see that completion message
<rsalveti> try changing the ownership of that folder
<rsalveti> sergiusens: maybe we're not checking the errors properly in there?
<davmor2> rsalveti: <facundobatista> davmor2, fixing it! for the scopes issue
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, sure thing, change it to my user?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: yeah
<davmor2> rickspencer3: oh ignore me I read the email as required Ubuntu Utopic, not Ubuntu < Utopic
<rickspencer3> davmor2, ;)
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, it's spending quite some time on "Setting up ..." , may I presume it is working?
<rsalveti> yup
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rsalveti> davmor2: thanks :-)
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: did it work this time?
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> now we just need the scopes server to be up and running again
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, I guess when I see no output that means, "it worked" to me ;)
<rsalveti> yeah, a bug in our tool for sure
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, sooo, sorry to expose my ignorance, but wouldn't the lack of a scope server be affecting my phone as well?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: it is
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> looks like it is working
<rsalveti> but your phone is using the cached data
 * rickspencer3 digs
<rickspencer3> ah
<ogra_> mhall119, this was no peer pressure but what stgraber had done before as well ... and i explicitly asked here on friday before doing it
<ogra_> i assume i should have force copied 20 before promoting 22
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, that's pretty impressive because everything seems to be working
<rickspencer3> (on my phone)
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: it seems that the major piece that crashed is the one that provides the list of scopes
<rickspencer3> ah
<rsalveti> that's why if you flash a clean image, you get nothing
<rsalveti> but I'd guess that once the scopes knows where to get the data, it works fine
<davmor2> rickspencer3: I had the same thing on ota from 22, however after I did a bootstrap install and got http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-12-195120.png
<rsalveti> maybe a different service, url, server, not sure
<davmor2> night all
<nik90> rsalveti: hey, I was trying the new x86 emulator after reading the ML. However I get a permission error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7454088/
<nik90> rsalveti: I am runing trusty with the phablet tools PPA
<rsalveti> wonder if the same issue rickspencer3 had
<rsalveti> I'd guess the sdk might be cause
<rsalveti> did you create armhf emulator images via the sdk before?
<rickspencer3> nik90, did you try to run the emulator with QtCreator some weeks/months back?
<nik90> rickspencer3: yes I did create armhf images with the sdk
<nik90> rsalveti: ^^
<nik90> rsalveti: those armhf are still present in the system
<rickspencer3> nik90, I did sudo chown -R rick ~/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator/
<rsalveti> just chown <youruser:youruser> ~/.cache/ubuntuimages ~/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator
<rickspencer3> and it fixed it
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> bzoltan: something to investigate ^
<rsalveti> for some reason the folders used by ubuntu-emulator are with root:root when created via sdk
<sergiusens> rsalveti: nik90 rickspencer3 the permissions error is due to a cancelled emulator create from the sdk
<bzoltan> rsalveti: how old QtC does that?
<ajalkane> hey sires... I need to create a click package for Ubuntu desktop, but now with QtCreator it says "It is not supported to create click packages for a non UbuntuSDK target"
<ajalkane> I'm pretty sure it was possible earlier
<nik90> rsalveti, rickspencer3: I tried both your commands but still get the same permission error. Should I delete the ubuntu-emulator folder and try again?
<dobey> ajalkane: i suspect it wasn't. click packages are not currently used/supported on PC really
<ajalkane> dobey: I have two *.click packages that I installed already :P. It's what was recommended for me to be able to develop Content Hub support
<bzoltan> nik90: do the chown with the -R
<rsalveti> nik90: just do as rickspencer3 said, chown -R <youruser>:<youruser> ~/.cache/ubuntuimages ~/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator
<dobey> ajalkane: yes, it's possible to manually install them the not-quite-proper way
<ajalkane> I mean I built them using SDK from sources
<nik90> bzoltan: ah yes I missed the -R :)..now it seems to download the image
<bzoltan> nik90: cool
<dobey> ajalkane: they are projects that target the UbuntuSDK though
<dobey> ajalkane: what are you trying to build a click package of exactly?
<ajalkane> dobey: for exawmple this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter
<ajalkane> That I build and made a click package out of
<ajalkane> What I'm now trying to build is FileManager which needs Content Hub support
<dobey> ajalkane: as in a branch of lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app ?
<ajalkane> dobey: Well... I've done content-hub related changes, suppose there's check in SDK that could wreck building a click package after that?
<ajalkane> But I've otherwise up-to-date version from trunk
<dobey> ajalkane: i'm not sure how qtcreator deals with cmake projects in that respect exactly
<ajalkane> I'll check with pure trunk
<dobey> ajalkane: but you could do cmake -DCLICK_MODE=ON
<dobey> and build it yourself i suppose
<ajalkane> dobey: hmm well that was my previous approach but apparently it built arm packages. I'll recheck my commands and first try with pure trunk FileManager
<dobey> i don't see in the CmakeLists.txt would build arm packages, unless you were doing cross-compiling or building on an arm cpu
<ajalkane> this build process has lived and changed so much in the last couple of months that I'm not sure what I'm talking about anymore :). I'll recheck.
<ajalkane> Trunk version gives same error in QtCreator
<ajalkane> I'll check my command-line building instructions
<Tassadar> ogra_: lol, wrong index.json on the system-image server was caused by a code which was keeping support for wrongly generated files from some older s-i-server version - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server/view/head:/lib/systemimage/generators.py#L91 , if you wanna look
<ajalkane> well, there's nothing there that specifies it'd build for arm. So I'll just retry using those instructions and see if x86 executable is a result nowadays
<ajalkane> bleh, it build armhf.click package
<Tassadar> basically, instead of generating new delta, it took the old one from 17->19 even though it was the exact opposite of what needed to be done, because that code accepts even deltas with swapped target and source hash
<ajalkane> dobey: can you check what's wrong with these kind of build commands: http://pastebin.com/XrgajQVN
<dobey> ajalkane: i don't know
<dobey> looks ok
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, congrats on the x86 emulator
<ajalkane> okay... but it builds armfh package which I gather is not correct. I can try running it of course  if it's just the name that's incorrect
<rickspencer3> it's very cool and is going to enable so many coolthings
 * rickspencer3 looks forward to parallel AP tests running in <1.5 hours total
<ajalkane> Well yeah, click install refused to installe it
<dobey> ajalkane: the manifest.json is probably wrong when building on other arches
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: yeah :-)
<dobey> ajalkane: so it looks like the manifest.json needs ot have the architecture field be filled in at build time, rather than hard-coded to "armhf"
<ajalkane> dobey: right... it does say architecture: armhf
<dobey> ajalkane: also, it probably needs to be fixed to build a fat package rather than an arch-specific package
<ajalkane> dobey: fat? As in including all supported archs?
<dobey> ajalkane: right
<ajalkane> The SDK team will love the extra work :). But yeah, I'd like to see that fixed a lot
<dobey> well the only "supported" archs are armhf at the moment
<ajalkane> dobey: by any chance do you know what I should put there to build for desktop?
<dobey> since the only supported devices are Nexus
<dobey> ajalkane: amd64 if on 64-bit or i386 for 32-bit
<ajalkane> Thanks.
<asac> rsalveti: thx. emulator works like charm indeed :)
<rsalveti> asac: great!
<asac> rsalveti: how can i run ap tests :)?
<asac> rsalveti: ever tried?
<rsalveti> asac: same way as when running with a normal device
<rsalveti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<rsalveti> yup, got some failures to investigate
<rsalveti> goal now is to be able to get a completely green image with the emulator :-)
<asac> rsalveti: can you check with CI folks if htey can just hook this up to dashboard :)?
<asac> hehe
<rsalveti> sure, I know doanac was waiting for me to release it :-)
<rsalveti> will ping them
<asac> rsalveti: how do i connect with adb?
<rsalveti> asac: adb shell should work
<asac> ok thats cool magic. awesome
<doanac> rsalveti: indeed. i've started playing with it this afternoon
<rsalveti> doanac: cool, what is the plan now?
<asac> rsalveti: i think figuring at some point how to use phablet-flash and upgrade testing etc. would be interesting
<rsalveti> asac: yeah, we can use it to test system-image updates
<doanac> rsalveti: i had a branch for emulator stuff semi-tested. it just never worked well with ARM. i'm hoping it will actually be able to test things more consistently on x86 now
<rsalveti> doanac: great, let me know if you have any issues with it
<dobey> bah, my alarm so did not go off
<asac> dobey: on touch?
<dobey> asac: yes, on my nexus5
<robru> mterry, hey, just a heads up, I am rebuilding telephony-service in your silo 2 because boiko did a telephony-service release through just now. but I was careful not to rebuild the whole thing so it shouldn't be too much of a disturbance
<mterry> robru, thanks man
<robru> mterry, you're welcome!
<vthompson> Does anyone here know if using the Thumbnailer require a certain apparmor proifile? I'm testing the music app's mediascanner2.0 functionality on the device and I'm currently not seeing cover art, whereas on the desktop I am.
<vthompson> I see messages in the log like this: "D-Bus error:  "An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message
<vthompson>  to this recipient, 0 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.81" (uid=320
<vthompson> 11 pid=5334 comm="/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene musi") interface
<vthompson> ="com.canonical.Thumbnailer" member="GetAlbumArt" error name="(unset)" requested
<vthompson> _reply="0" destination="com.canonical.Thumbnailer" (uid=32011 pid=2492 comm="/us
<vthompson> r/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/thumbnailer/thumbnail")"
<doflaherty> is there a "correct" way to submit a merge proposal to a core/system app?
<vthompson> doflaherty, are you fixing a bug or implementing a new feature/behavior?
<doflaherty> fixing a bug
<vthompson> here's a loose development guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<vthompson> If there's already a bug report assign the bug to yourself, otherwise create a new bug report
<doflaherty> I filed one, fixed it, updated the corresponding test and submitted it to the gallery-app, but got no feedback regarding it
<tyhicks> vthompson: apparmor does look to be blocking your message but I don't see anything in the policy groups that allow access to that D-Bus interface
<tyhicks> vthompson: I'm very familiar with apparmor d-bus mediation, but not so familiar with our apparmor policy groups on touch
<vthompson> doflaherty, Not sure about system apps like Gallery. They might be busy and take awhile to get to a MP
<tyhicks> vthompson: if you can wait until tomorrow, jdstrand should be able to give you an answer
<vthompson> tyhicks, that sounds perfect, thanks!
<doflaherty> okay, I wasn't sure if I was missing something
<tyhicks> np!
<vthompson> doflaherty, I see your dialog MP. Since it's relatively minor, I'd imagine it might sit around for awhile
<vthompson> No one's even triaged the bug yet
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-13
<doflaherty> yeah, it's purely cosmetic
<doflaherty> that makes sense
<dobey> who knows how to debug why certain attributes are not appearing in /sys/class/power_supply/battery/ ?
<dholbach> good morning
<ybon> I can't get to make Internet work since some images (devel, mako, Nexus 4), is it just me or is it everyone?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Leprechaun Day! :-D
 * ogra_ hides his pot full of gold under the desk 
<davmor2> Morning all
<ybon> One more question: it seems that recently, when I try to update the sound level from the top settings, the device freeze for a long. Anyone knows something about this?
<popey> ybon: known bug about the sound indicator, it's laggy
<popey> ybon: morning btw
<ybon> morning popey :)
<ybon> and thanks for the info :)
<ybon> popey: I've bought another Nexus 4, for my girlfriend, so I'm a little more looking at details of usability ;)
<ogra_> Tassadar_, thanks a lot for the pointer !!
<popey> ybon: excellent.
<ogra_> teach her to use the volume button for the time being :)
<ybon> ogra_: :)
<ybon> The fact is that it **seems** that the phone is sometime ringing sometime on a call or message
<ybon> and I'm trying to investigate
<ybon> (from one phone call to the other, not that I'm full time on it)
<ybon> sometimes ringing sometimes not*
<ogra_> yeah, there are issues ... davmor2 or popey should know the bug number
<ogra_> btw, do we have a bug for the non-working alarms/meeting notifications ?
<davmor2> ybon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1318724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318724 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "indicator-message is not always showing new message notifications" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> ogra_: not that I'm aware of feel free to write one :)
<popey> ybon: can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/AgendaView/+merge/212164 - victor left a couple of comments.
<ybon> gasp, alarms again :s
<ogra_> well, the alarms themselves work *if* the clock works ...
<ybon> popey: => todo list for tonight, to have a look on it
<ybon> (still at Mozilla today)
<popey> ybon: thanks.
<ybon> popey: btw, do you know what will be the stack for the ubuntu touch app store? I see it very close to the Firefox Marketplace / addons site (on which I working these days), maybe some synergy is possible
<popey> ybon: sounds like a question for JamesTait / bueno
<ybon> ok :)
<popey> I don't actually know what's underneath the store.
 * ogra_ thought we dont plan an actual "app store" in the traditional way
<ybon> ogra_: the Mozilla way of an appstore is a community managed one
<ybon> i.e. developpers reviews each others
<ybon> -s
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i thought you meant something like google play
<ybon> Noooo ;)
<popey> ah okay
<popey> so the ubuntu store will be fully automated (in theory)
<ybon> without any validation or only automated validations?
<popey> developer develops in qtcreator, presses a button which uploads to the store, processes on the store do checks, and then publish
<popey> yes, automated checks
<ybon> ok
<popey> the developer can run the same checks locally too
<popey> so they can pre-validate before uploading to save time
<popey> but the server will still do the checks anyway
<ybon> great workflow
<popey> at the moment it's semi-automatic
<popey> the developer uploads, some checks are done, and then it goes into a queue for manual approval.
<ybon> yeah, I think I know who is the "semi" of this story ;)
<popey> hah
<popey> its a few of us.
<popey> looking forward to being replaced by a very small shell script
<ybon> huhu :)
<ogra_> semi-popey-driven :)
<popey> its fun seeing the new stuff arrive in the store. someone uploaded a port of a GameBoy Advance emulator today
<ybon> popey: is there a RSS somehow?
<popey> there's JSON ☻
<ybon> what a modern stack! ;)
<popey> https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search
<popey> returns the first 100 hits
<ybon> popey: ordered by uploaded time desc?
<popey> uh, pass
<Stskeeps> popey: careful, http://www.techradar.com/news/gaming/nintendo-s-new-piracy-tsar-takes-on-nokia-654330 (from maemo.org experience)
<popey> Stskeeps: I'm sure we will respect all necessary legal take-downs ☻
<Stskeeps> nod, just noting some history
<popey> Interesting that Ouya store has Nintendo emulators, as does the Play store
<Stskeeps> i think the problem was that nokia used it for advertisement, too
<Cimi> ogra_, hi! I have issues with my mako, wifi says connected but it's not, I heard you had routing issues, did you resolved?
<davmor2> popey: as does the Ubuntu Software Center through the deb package
<popey> Stskeeps: oh dear, that seems unwise.
<ogra_> Cimi, a week ago ... around image 15 or earlier even
<Cimi> ogra_, did you solve?
<ogra_> there landed a fix in the image, yes
<ogra_> (around image 15 as i said)
<Cimi> I have 21 but same issues
<Cimi> maybe I don't have this bug
<ogra_> well, to check: adb shell route -n
<ogra_> you should see only one line starting with 0.0.0.0
<ogra_> if you see two it is the same bug
<Cimi> ogra_, completely empty
<ogra_> looks like no connection is up then
<ogra_> different bug
<Cimi> ogra_, I swear the wifi is shown on
<ogra_> try switching it off/on to see if it connects then
<Cimi> yeah I basically click on wifi but performs nothing apart changing the icon to connected
<Cimi> route table is still empty
<ogra_> weird
<Cimi> ogra_, I can connect to new access points
<Cimi> ogra_, but old stop to work
<Cimi> (I have 4 AP at home with different SSID
<Cimi> so I can see that I can connect to new ones
<ogra_> works fine here and i havent heard about such an issue yet
<ybon> I possibly have the same issue with both my Nexus4
<ogra_> sounds very new
<Cimi> I have this issue since few weeks
<ogra_> well, file a biug against network-manager ...
<Cimi> btw
<Cimi> /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<Cimi> no encryption for passwords??
<zyga> hi, is policykit expected to work on ubuntu touch?
<zyga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/plainbox/+bug/1300828
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300828 in PlainBox (Toolkit) "policy kit dialogs do not show on tablet image" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> Cimi, normal users can't open those files
<ogra_> zyga, yes, else we wouldnt have ofono ir network-manager working
<ogra_> *or
<zyga> ogra_: including interactive dialog prompts?
<Cimi> seb128, adb can though
<Cimi> :)
<Rienzilla> hmm
<ogra_> ... or anything else that needs a privileged backend
<ogra_> zyga, no
<Rienzilla> is there any docs on how to contribute to ubuntu?
<zyga> ogra_: why not and what's the replacement?
<Rienzilla> I wanted to make a sogo account provider for mail/calendar/contacts sync
<seb128> Cimi, well, encryption wouldn't help, since the code to decrypt is opensource, you could just apply the decription algo
<seb128> that would only give you a false sense of security
<ogra_> zyga, why would you have/want an interactive prompt ?
<popey> Rienzilla: hiya, sounds interesting, have you taken a look at some of teh existing code for that? (also, we should move to #ubuntu-app-devel maybe)
<zyga> ogra_: that's what we currently do on the desktop (to confirm stuff)
<ogra_> (i doubt there is anything planned for interaction, things have to work or not ... )
<zyga> ogra_: the user needs to ack that potentially dangerous tests are to be started
<zyga> ogra_: if we have no prompts at all, anyone on the system can run, .e.g. reboot test or suspend test
<ogra_> well, we dont have reboot support yet but i assume it will (like everything else) give the local user full permission
<Rienzilla> popey: not at all yet
<Rienzilla> I was just asking here so someone could get me up to speed a little
<ogra_> if you have the HW in your hand nothing stops you from holding the power button to reboot
<zyga> ogra_: so a flashlight app can reboot the tablet?
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> an app cant do *anything*
<zyga> ogra_: right, so apps need those secure helpers
<ogra_> they can no operate outside of their own context ... you should neot even be able to run a shell
<Rienzilla> popey: I joined #ubuntu-app-devel
<zyga> ogra_: and secure helpers cannot be apps themselves, right?
<ogra_> (there are still some bugs that allow you to)
<zyga> ogra_: so how do we do what we need to do? install standalone unsandboxed click app with everything and just have no prompts anywhere?
<ogra_> your app needs to ship all libs it needs etc .... or be a static one ... you wont be able to  do anything outside of your confinement
<ogra_> zyga, i doubt this will work at all
<zyga> ogra_: so how can we run tests to certify a tablet device in the future?
<ogra_> talk to the security team ... by default your app has no direct access to anything from the system
<zyga> ogra_: ok, thanks
<ogra_> only if you have direct access to the device i-e- via adb
<zyga> ogra_: do you know any particular contact people?
<ogra_> try jdstrand
<zyga> thanks
<ogra_> i guess what you want to do would need a writable image and a deb ... or a completely unconfined click package ... which we usually only allow for very few apps ... probably yours needs to be one then
<ogra_> wrt policykit you want to ship a file that allows the local user to do everything
<ogra_> (and if you want that to work in a readonly image your file needs to be shipped in the image, nothing of the polkit paths is writable by default)
<ogra_> janimo, hmm, just seeing your example script in https://code.launchpad.net/~jani/goget-ubuntu-touch/runscript/+merge/219313 ... how would #!/bin/bash  work there ... given we dont ship bash in the recovery img
<ogra_> i dont see any chrooting going on in the code
<janimo> ogasawara, that is run host-side
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> ok
<janimo> ogra_, so override the default steps by poking at the recovery shell
<ogra_> i thought it hooked into system-image-upgrader ... sorry then
<janimo> ogra_, np :)
<Mirv> Saviq: ok then, thanks for looking into it. did you try on device yet?
<Mirv> damn me, always on wrong channel
<janimo> stgraber, hi, I sent a few changes to gerrit agains system-image-upgrader in pahblet-4.4 . It seems it's behind phablet-trusty wrt some fixes
<Tassadar> ogra_: you're welcome. I've got a few more, I like this one especialy: 0x7f63f4d2b000
<nik90> charles, tvoss: Are we on track to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/hw-alarms-api/+merge/210592 today as planned?
<ogra_> will that finally make alarms and calendar notifications work ?
<nik90> ogra_: yes even when the phone is in deep sleep
 * ogra_ is really tired of missing meetings because no alarams go off when the screen is not on
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> land it !!!
<tvoss> nik90, we are waiting on an iteration of the platform api to switch to gcc 4.8
<tvoss> but the mp is good to go
<nik90> tvoss: ah ok..so this will go in the silo after that?
<tvoss> nik90, yup, that's the plan
<nik90> tvoss: thnx..sorry for being annoying but the MP is my golden unicorn for this cycle :)
<davmor2> ogra_: you could always use one of the million calendar apps on erm well your desktop :P
<davmor2> ogra_: or is desktop dead to you ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, i am not always near my desktop when the reminder goes off ... but i always have my ubuntu phone in my pocket ;)
<ogra_> evolution does fine on the desktop ... but i kind of got used to use my phone for this
<nik90> thostr_: Are you still able to reproduce this bug? I believe that the EDS fix should have resolved it. But just making sure with the original reporter
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<thostr_> nik90: I'll give it a shot
<thostr_> nik90: once it's in the silo
<nik90> thostr_: sry forgot to attach bug report link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1309057
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309057 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when trying to access a saved alarm" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90> thostr_: I was referring to that ^
<thostr_> nik90: will test that as well :)
<thostr_> supposed to be in which image?
<nik90> thostr_: its in the image since past few days
<thostr_> nik90: ok
<nik90> thostr_: thnx
<davmor2> nik90: alarms show up for me now I'll take a look at editing once I know if this one goes off or not :)
<nik90> davmor2: okay :)
<davmor2> nik90: out of interest clock seems to guess where I am.  It's not right but the country is at least.  However it seems that unless I change the timezone in settings the clock is out due to bst.  Should the clock app not set the timezone?
<davmor2> nik90: I thought it did at one point but maybe not
<nik90> davmor2: it was decided that the clock should follow the system timezone. So if the system timezone is incorrect, then the clock app will show the wrong time.
<nik90> davmor2: Once we have assisted gps support land, then I can add a check where if the detected location and the current time don't match, the clock app can request the user to go to the settings app to set the correct timezone
<davmor2> nik90: oh man that is going to get really confusing then,  It quesses your City correctly and then displays the wrong time
<nik90> davmor2: currently the location is determined using geoIP which is sometimes not reliable which is also why I did not implement the above ^
<nik90> davmor2: but I can understand your situation
<davmor2> nik90: ho hum nevermind then
<nik90> davmor2: but there is a bug report for this in mind, I think I can get to it during the sprint
<davmor2> nik90: nice
<mandel> Elleo, morning! any news about browser + udm?
<Elleo> mandel: once alex-abreu has time to do some final testing of the browser branch we should be ready to start landing everything (assuming he doesn't discover any issues) :)
<mandel> Elleo, great news
<mandel> alex-abreu, I dont thin we need a MIR for udm since it the qml findings are currently being seed to the phone, I think we should be able to use the html5 bindings without problems
<Saviq> Mirv, no, not yet
<dbarth> i'm getting "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance" suddenly on #24 while trying to go into settings
<cwayne> t1mp, so new-header support is in the image now?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> in the next one
<vthompson> ogra_, meaning toolbar buttons  in the header?
<ogra_> dunno what this includes yet ... but the UITK change for this landed
<vthompson> ogra_, cool. cwayne: some of the new header stuff landed way back in r9: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/9.changes
<cwayne> ogra_, i mean the latest -proposed
<vthompson> Music app is already using it
<ogra_> cwayne, me too :)
<cwayne> that's what i was asking about though, the uitk support for new-headers
<vthompson> cwayne, then it is mostly available, but it sounds like it might be finished off when the next proposed image, r25 (?)
<ogra_> right
<t1mp> cwayne: yes, but more features and bug-fixes are still coming
<cwayne> ok great, thanks guys!
<bzoltan> cjwatson: hello, do you know if there is a way to create x86 click chroot? I keep seeing this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7457207/
<ogra_> seb128, poke ... i will need to remove teh creation of $HOME/.cache/upstart/dbus-session from the dbus session upstart job, do you know if anything uses that on desktop ?
<seb128> ogra_, why do you need to remove it?
<ogra_> seb128, because it keeps the session from starting if ~/ is 100% full
<seb128> ogra_, can't you just || true it?
<ogra_> i will move it to XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<seb128> oh, wfm
<ogra_> seb128, no, there are other jobs reading it
<seb128> nothing use it on desktop that I know about
<seb128> yeah, moving it there makes sense
<ogra_> i just want to make sure i dont break anything non-touch by moving
<ogra_> great, thanks
<jodh> ogra_, seb128: looks like hud + window-stack-bridge.conf use it
<ogra_> jodh, yep
<seb128> jodh, how did you find that? ;-)
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452072/
<jodh> seb128: grep :)
<ogra_> thats my current patchset to fix bug 1316978
<ubot5> bug 1316978 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-touch-session needs to be able to start even if the homedir is filled to 100%" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316978
<ogra_> the issue is that there are most likely other bits like autopilot using it too
 * ogra_ tries hard to find all occurences
<seb128> http://ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/search seems not happy
<seb128> that would be useful to look for that one
<ogra_> does that go over the whole archive ?
<ogra_> i thought only seeded stuff ...
<seb128> good question, I though it was the archive
<ogra_> (specifically the autopilot stuff and the specific tests arent seeded)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: could you file a bug please?  we'll need some work to create a click chroot for an architecture that doesn't actually require cross-compilation
<bzoltan> cjwatson: Sure I will
<cjwatson> bzoltan: please make it clear which architecture you were running this on (I *think* I'm correct in deducing that you were running it on an i386 system, not amd64?)
<cjwatson> those are actually two slightly different cases really
<bzoltan> cjwatson: yes
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  I will produce logs on both
<cjwatson> no need, thanks
<cjwatson> I expect they'll fail similarly right now, but they need slightly different fixes
<bzoltan> cjwatson: OK
<cjwatson> well, the second is a superset of the first, probably
<vthompson> jdstrand, the music app has a MP to use the Thumbnailer (via Mediascanner2.0 metadata) and currently we get a dbus error because we don't have it in our apparmor profile. Running the app unconfined allows the Thumbnailer to work. Do you know what should be added to the profile for Thumbnailer to work?
<jdstrand> vthompson: hi, can you paste the output of 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog'?
<vthompson> jdstrand, let me rebreak the app, give me a minute
<vthompson> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7457293/
<dobey> where does battery indicator get the charge level from?
<jdstrand> vthompson: thanks
<seb128> dobey, upower
<alex-abreu> mandel, yeah seeded on the phone but have to make sure that it works in desktop where people try to run their apps, work as in "fail gracefully if not found"
<vthompson> jdstrand, are you investigating the Thumbnailer issue? Need anything else from me, bug filed, etc?
<jdstrand> vthompson: I am-- it brought up a larger question in buf #1303962 with Satoris who is not in this channel
<jdstrand> s/buf/bug/
<jdstrand> I'll get back to you
<popey> mardy: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-s-password-storage is that still valid? DanChapman_ is asking about it for trojita email client
<vthompson> jdstrand, ok thanks! I see you're central time as well. I won't be back on until after business hours.
<ogra_> t1mp, bzoltan, so with the new changes to input boxes (i..e. the red marker etc) it doesnt seem to be possible to do "select all" with a double-tap ... is that wanted ?
<mardy> popey: in a meeting, will come back to you soon
<ogra_> (not that it matters much with totally non-functional copy paste ... but it feels a bit like a regression)
<popey> mardy: k
<bzoltan> zsombi: ^^^^
<ogra_> bzoltan, heh, i generally ping the wrong people in your team :P
<zsombi> ogra_: double tap always selected a work only
<bzoltan> s/work/word/
<ogra_> not in the browser ...
<zsombi> yeah :)
<ogra_> i could always select the whole url
<jdstrand> Satoris: hey, let's say I just put Ubuntu on my phone and copied a Katy Perry file over to ~/Music. when I launch music-app, it sees the Kety Perry song. how is that supposed to happen in the new world of media-hub, mediascanner2 and thumbnailer? (in the past, it had direct access to ~/Music, but that is going away)
<jdstrand> opps, not here yet
<ogra_> heh
<jdstrand> satoris: hey, let's say I just put Ubuntu on my phone and copied a Katy Perry file over to ~/Music. when I launch music-app, it sees the Kety Perry song. how is that supposed to happen in the new world of media-hub, mediascanner2 and thumbnailer? (in the past, it had direct access to ~/Music, but that is going away)
<satoris> I can't speak for media-hub but for the other two it goes like this.
<satoris> Mediascanner2 scans the file system. It stores its data into ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0.
<zsombi> ogra_: are you sure?
<satoris> An app does a query for music. For this it needs read access to said directory or to the music scope.
<satoris> Now it has a path to a music file.
<ogra_> zsombi, yeah, because i often tried to copy them in the past (just to note that there is no copy/paste yet)
<satoris> In addition it also gets other meta info, such as artist and album.
<zsombi> ogra_ copy/paste was there, it's just segfaults now...
<ogra_> zsombi, might actually have been single tap ... not sure about that one
<satoris> Now it can ask thumbnailer to get album art. For this it needs read access to the music file.
<ogra_> oh, waiit ... that actually works
<zsombi> ogra_: afair the AddressBar in the browser has nothing that would suggest single/double tap to be select-all...
<ogra_> just if i tap again to make the copy/paste dialog come up it unselects again
<satoris> It can also ask for album art with the metadata it got earlier. This is a single query to the thumbnailer dbus service with artist and album name.
<ogra_> zsombi, yeah, it selects all on focus it seems ... but if i tap again to copy it unselects
<satoris> The thumbnailer service then downloads the image from last.fm, stores it in cache and returns a read only fd to the file.
<zsombi> ogra_: long-press on the input, that opens the popup, then chose select all
<satoris> And that's about it in a nutshell.
<zsombi> ogra_: yes, that wasn't working previously
<ogra_> zsombi, well, except that there is no popup ... :) but thats the segfault i guess
<satoris> jdstrand: anything left unclear?
<zsombi> ogra_ nope, the segfault is when you select Copy :)
<jdstrand> jhodapp: hey, how does this work with media-hub? how does the music-app find out what music is in the media collection without having read access to the files? (I'm guessing via the dbus api)
<ogra_> zsombi, hmm, then something is still wrong, i cant get a popup here
<zsombi> ogra_ with the longtap you must be careful, as tap usually produces mouse moves, and that si no longer long tap :(
<ogra_> yep
<zsombi> ogra_ patience
<jdstrand> satoris: that is clear however it requires that an app requires special permissions to the media collection
<ogra_> i suffer from that since we have no HUD close option anymore
<jhodapp> jdstrand, the music-app implements its own playlist support right now, I've not looked at how it accesses the filesystem though
<zsombi> ogra_ these issues are unfortunately not identified with any test suite, unit tests or autopilots
<satoris> jdstrand: music-app uses the Qml data provider, which uses libmediascanner. Meaning it needs read access to ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0.
<ogra_> closing an app is massively hard ... since you cant easily make the close X appear in recent-apps
<zsombi> ogra_ touch usually produces mousePress and mouseMove events
<ogra_> without having a super steady hand at least
<jdstrand> I was able to confine the music-app without it needing access to the files in ~/Music (but this was with mediascanner1 and I did have to give access to files in the mediascanner directory and media-art)
<jhodapp> ogra_, I agree it's hard to close an app...I think we should implement the swipe up on the app switcher view from the right edge gesture to close an app, similar to the iPhone
<satoris> jdstrand: we have toyed with the idea of having a trusted dbus service for querying the Mediascanner db, but have not done it yet because just giving the ro capability to the db directory has been sufficient.
<ogra_> jhodapp, yeah, something like that
<zsombi> ogra_ : so, I have a fix for that as well, it's just we cannot figure out why and what on earth is failing on jenkins... once we get that, yopu will have a more precise pressAndHold handling there... and a proper unit test!!!
<ogra_> whee !
<zsombi> ogra_ so for now, pressAndHold gently (:))
<vthompson> jdstrand, we did add "music_files_read" to the music app for confinement with mediascanner1.0
<zsombi> ogra_: then get the popover, and use select all
<ogra_> well, i try to ... i cant bring up the dialog in the browser
<jdstrand> vthompson: I know. but the initial MP didn't have that, and it worked
<jdstrand> that was added for compatibility with trusty images
<ogra_> if i release the thumb the whole url is selected and the kbd comes up ... if i just hold it down nothing happens
<vthompson> jdstrand, right because of media-hub
<jdstrand> satoris: the thrust of bug #1303962 and bug #1315381 is about apps needing no special permissions (ie, no direct access to the media collection) without the user knowing.
<ubot5> bug 1303962 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "please integrate mediascanner2 and media-hub with apparmor" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303962
<ubot5> bug 1315381 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) " please integrate mediascanner2 and media-hub with trust-store" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315381
<jdstrand> media-hub gets us part way there, since it is the one doing the playing, not the app itself
<zsombi> ogra_: it took some time 2 me too... :(
<ogra_> you actually manage to get a popup in the url bar ?
<zsombi> ogra_ yup
<ogra_> weird
<zsombi> ogra_ you need to be verrrrry gentle...
<ogra_> is the kbd up when you do that ?
<ogra_> or before ?
<zsombi> all the time
<satoris> jdstrand: in order to access the list of media files in Mediascanner2, you need read access to ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0. If you don't have that right, you can't access the list.
<ogra_> no go here :(
<jdstrand> satoris: so, based on my understanding, mediascanner2 does all the scanning, and then an app needs access to ~/.cache/mediascanner2 to know what was scanned
<jdstrand> satoris: then the app can create a playlist, request a thumbnail, etc
<satoris> jdstrand: yes, exactly. Which reminds we that we don't have an apparmor profile for the scanner daemon yet...
<zsombi> ogra_  yeah, it's really bad...
<jdstrand> satoris: access to ~/.cache/mediascanner2 is then the issue. that contains all the stuff for data mining, etc that I brought up before
<ogra_> zsombi, are you on a newer version perhaps ? i'm on #22
<jdstrand> (which I think gets everyone on the same page for the bugs I mentioned)
 * ogra_ doesnt know how he could be even more gentle to make the popup come up 
<jdstrand> satoris: so, we can continue to special case the music-app so it isn'
<jdstrand> t broken
<ogra_> should i say kind words all the time perhaps ?
<ogra_> :)
<zsombi> ogra_: :D
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> the 100s time it just worked now
<jdstrand> satoris: but you mentioned that you toyed with the idea of mediascanner2 having a dbus api. that is required for bug 1303962 and bug 1315381
<ubot5> bug 1303962 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "please integrate mediascanner2 and media-hub with apparmor" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303962
<ubot5> bug 1315381 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) " please integrate mediascanner2 and media-hub with trust-store" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315381
<ogra_> but now i cant make the paste disalog come up inside the G+ app :P
<jdstrand> satoris: because the dbus service can have the apparmor integration and prompt the user "The facebook app wants to access your media collection. Proceed?"
<satoris> jdstrand: I was just about to ask that. :)
<jdstrand> satoris: and that opens the door for any app in the app store to be able to be unprivileged and access the media collection]
<satoris> If that is needed then we can create one.
<jdstrand> it is needed
<satoris> I'll need to do some talk with managerial types about time tables and such.
<jdstrand> we can in the short term special case music-app like I said though
<jdstrand> the problem is that other apps won't have that privilege and so the platform doesn't support alternative media players, etc via the app store
<mterry> ogra_, has much changed in utopic touch around user logins, XDG_RUNTIME_DIR, or such?  I'm seeing a new oddity when testing split mode
<ogra_> mterry, not yet ... there is a rather big landing i'm preparing to move the dbus-session file to /run
<ogra_> mterry, when did that start ?
<ogra_> rsalveti dropped one lightdm start condition yesterday that was breaking the emulator
<mterry> ogra_, not sure.  I only started noticing it this week, so maybe it started sometime last week or the weekend
<ogra_> ah, no
<ogra_> then it isnt related to that change
<ogra_> mterry, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ has all the changelgs for utopic
<ogra_> you can probably go backwards through them to find any related changes if you roughly know the date when it started
<mpt> Laney, I think the root cause of our confusion about system updates yesterday was bug 1319037
<ubot5> bug 1319037 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Update described as "Installing" when it's automatically downloading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319037
<ogra_> wasnt he referring to the popup (that overlays the whole screen after the download is done) ?
<kenvandine> i think it says installing while it's downloading
<kenvandine> or maybe it's just automatically downloaded
<kenvandine> and says installing while it's preparing to install... before the popup
<ogra_> it surely also says installing while downloading, i was referring to the specific conversation from yesterday though
 * kenvandine wasn't involved in that, but i'd say that status is wrong
<ogra_> you simply cant prevent the popup where it always asks you to install/cancel
<kenvandine> so if it's downloading, it should say that instead of installing
<ogra_> yeah, but if you select download only on wlan it should also not popup that question
<ogra_> but only download :)
<kenvandine> ogra_, true
<kenvandine> so two bugs :)
<ogra_> yeah
<alex-abreu> mandel, so no plan to mir udm ? ... some bit in the main archive (desktop) pull it as a dep, and since it is not in main it wont really fly, so I have to make it a recommends or soemthing
<ogra_> alex-abreu, there was a block on MIRing touch stuff ... talk to asac if thats still the case
<alex-abreu> ogra_, ok,
<ogra_> (i think it was lifted though ... )
<jdstrand> satoris: fyi, updated bug #1303962 (comment #7) for our conversation
<ubot5> bug 1303962 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "please integrate mediascanner2 and media-hub with apparmor" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303962
<jdstrand> I think the thumbnailer task could probably be closed
<jdstrand> satoris: fyi, I created bug #1319065, assigned it to me and gave myself a work item
<ubot5> bug 1319065 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "please provide apparmor profile for media scanner service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319065
<jdstrand> ok, *now* I assigned it to me :)
<satoris> jdstrand: added requirements as a comment.
<jdstrand> thanks!
<mandel> alex-abreu, asac any idea of a possible mir on udf?
<mandel> alex-abreu, I was just considering the html sdk use case in the phone at this point in time when I made the "no MIT clame"
<mandel> s/MIT/MIR
<alex-abreu> mandel, sure, I got that, I'll adjust the html api to be more flexible, posisbly hoping for a mir, but it shouldn't be much of an issue
<mandel> alex-abreu, ok, in any case when we move everything to the desktop we will have to do this
<mandel> alex-abreu, for example, system image updates might be moved there and therefore udm is needed
<alex-abreu> mandel, yeah, I think we should be fine for now, ...
<dpm> hi dobey, quick question: where do the "See more | See less" strings I can see on the click scope when I'm looking at an app preview come from? I could not find them in the .pot file
<dobey> dpm: not from the click scope. i think the dash adds them automatically when the description text is more than some number of characters or lines
<dpm> ah, so that might come from unity8?
<dobey> yes, afaik
<dpm> ah, yes, they're in the unity8 .pot, thanks dobey!
<dobey> dpm: there are a couple of string changes in the click scope though, that you'll want to poke the zh_CN translator to get filled in asap, so we can land them in the image with translations for MAE
<dpm> dobey, yes, I saw them, thanks for the heads up. Will ask translators to complete them
<dobey> is anyone else seeing weird behavior with wifi on nexus4?
<ogra_> dobey, someone mentioned issues above
<ogra_> (all fine here )
<seb128> dobey, Cimi was mentioning earlier than he has his icon set as being online but that there were no active connections
<dobey> mine is literally 1 meter from the access point, and the icon shows very poor signal, and network is very poor. iwconfig says 9 Mb/s, but the access point is G/N
<ogra_> yeah, looks different to what Cimi saw
<cimi_> a router reboot solved my issue
<cimi_> for now
<cimi_> although all other devices were working fine
<cimi_> so it could have been the router or ubuntu waiting something
<dobey> i thought maybe it was trying to switch to my other access point that's on the other side of my house, but the hex id isn't changing (i'm running iwconfig under watch)
<dobey> yeah i have a nexus 5 sitting right next to the nexus 4, and it's working fine, no problems at all. has been since i got it
<dobey> nexus 4 has been horrible with wifi since i got it though
<ogra_> dobey, in any case let cyphermox know ...
<ogra_> eh will surely want to know about wlan issues
<ogra_> *he
<dobey> cyphermox: ^^ any idea how to debug this?
<cyphermox> that's pretty much it; check what "iw dev wlan0 link", and any messages from wpa-suppliant/kernel in syslog
<sergiusens> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/udm/packaging/+merge/219387
<mandel> sergiusens, did you review the other mrs in that?
<sergiusens> robru: can you do a package review for https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/udm/packaging/+merge/219387 please?
<sergiusens> mandel: no, no email notif :-
<sergiusens> :-P
<mandel> sergiusens, no worries, I have the same problem
<mterry> ogra_, I think my boot oddities are due to the runlevel change in lightdm's override file in ubuntu-touch-session.  Doing some more reboots to confirm
<dobey> cyphermox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7457986/
<cyphermox> dobey: I can't do anything about that
<cyphermox> could be that there is lots of interference in your area
<dobey> cyphermox: are those messages what's causing my problem?
<cyphermox> not necessarily what's causing, more like maybe a symptom
<ogra_> mterry, that change is only in the last two images though
<dobey> well, the messages not being the cause obviously
<cyphermox> it's just the kernel background scanning mentions it didn't find the AP it was looking for
<mterry> ogra_, I only noticed the change yesterday, that fits
<ogra_> mterry, if you saw the issues before it cant be that ... also the "runlevel PRELEVEL=S" line still makes sure it only starts at runlevel change
<ogra_> so efferctively nothing changed for you
<ogra_> unless you kind of rely on a certain runlevel number (which i doubt anyone does nowadays)
<mterry> ogra_, I only noticed this problem after I silo 002 rebuilt ubuntu-touch-session to update with those changes.  So I'm sure it *could* be those changes
<mterry> ogra_, the boot problem seems to be related to when /run/user stuff gets set up?
<ogra_> it only removed the check for the runlevel number
<ogra_> it doesnt change the timing or anything
<mterry> ogra_, I'm just telling you what I see.  Adding that line back in makes the problem go away.  I'm still investigating why
<ogra_> strange
<mterry> ogra_, the PREVLEVEL=S is an or condition, not an and one
<mterry> ogra_, so it could change timing I think
<ogra_> i could understand that if the "runlevel PRELEVEL=S" was dropped too
<ogra_> mterry, but it didnt, i have bootcharts :)
<mterry> ogra_, with split greeter, maybe timing changes
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/
<mterry> ogra_, I'm not noticing a problem with normal images
<ogra_> (22 vs 24 ... lightdm starts in both at ~15sec)
<mterry> ogra_, does the normal user session rely on /run/user stuff at all?   Would we notice if that wasn't being set up for the unity8 session?
<Rienzilla> ik ben bijna klaar...
<ogra_> mterry, some bits do ... i'm currently working on making it fully rely on that btw
<ogra_> ripping out all bits that write to ~/ on session startup
<Rienzilla> neus
<Rienzilla> wwe
<mterry> ogra_, b/c there are two possibilities -- /run/user is racy on normal images now and we don't notice, or only racy with split greeter.  But it's definitely racy with split greeter at least
<mterry> Split greeter relies on it
<ogra_> hmm, not sure what actually sets it up, i thought it only gets created on login/autologin
<Rienzilla> sorry about that :-)
<mterry> ogra_, I *think* logind manages it... when does that start?
<popey> Rienzilla: having problems? ☻
<ogra_> way way before lightdm
<ogra_> look at the bootchart ... somewhere along with the system dbus
<Rienzilla> i typed in the wrong terminal
<Rienzilla> regarding the account plugin im getting some assistance from mardy
<ogra_> mterry, in any case Mir uses the dir for the private socket so at that time it definitely exists
<ogra_> MIR_SERVER_FILE=$XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/mir_socket
<mterry> ogra_, my problems show up pre-mir-launch but sure
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> we didnt use that dir before unity8 started in the past
<mterry> ogra_, specifically, my problem is that upstart's init for the lightdm user never creates its /run/user/XXX/upstart directory (I'm guessing because it wasn't available at the time)
<mterry> ogra_, well phablet's upstart must've
<seb128> mterry, for normal session I think it's pam creating the directory
<mterry> seb128, right....  But via systemd's pam plugin I think?
<seb128> mterry, correct
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# grep XDG_RUNTIME_DIR /usr/share/upstart/sessions/*
<ogra_> /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf:        MIR_SERVER_FILE=$XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/mir_socket
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~#
<ogra_> nothing in the session handling uses or creates it
<mterry> ogra_, but I think upstart itself uses it (puts session info in XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/upstart)
<andrewbiolo_> Hi, I am Andrea and I am Italian. I am studying bioinformatics and I love Ubuntu. I would like to learn QML and to develop a new Application. I think is important to contribute at the core apps, but I don't know how to start. Someone can give me any advice? :)
<ogra_> mterry, oh, right /etc/profile.d/upstart-phablet.sh
<ogra_> it actually exports it there
<ogra_> but thats only for shell access
<ogra_> i dont think profile.d is parsed for non bash/shell
<ogra_> (at least it shouldnt be)
<ogra_> andrewbiolo_, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<andrewbiolo_> thanks :)
<robru> sergiusens, hey, just woke up. yeah I can take a look ;-)
<mterry> ogra_, hmm.  "May 13 16:34:24 ubuntu-phablet lightdm: pam_systemd(lightdm-greeter:session): Failed to create session: Access denied"  -- and I have also seen "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" as the reason.  Digging into it
<ogra_> mterry, wow, gross
<ogra_> which bus does it try to talk to ? system or session ?
<rsalveti> weird
<mterry> ogra_, probably system.  I think it's talking to the logind daemon
<ogra_> wow
<tvoss> nik90, ping
<mterry> Now where does logind log to?
<ogra_> probably some binary systemd journal :P
<ogra_> i guess pitti would knwo but seems he is gone for the day
<mterry> agreed, I've done this before and i remember not liking it
<nik90> tvoss: pong
<tvoss> nik90, hey there, is the clock app using the location service to determine the location of the user?
<nik90> tvoss: no, it is using geoIP...GPS was too slow at that point when I tried.
<nik90> tvoss: I was waiting for Assisted GPS to land before using the location service
<tvoss> nik90, ack and thx
<nik90> np
<mterry> testing "and started cgmanager"
<ogra_> uh
<ogra_> where is that from ?
<ogra_> mterry, that should always be "cgmanager-ready"
<ogra_> unless it is cgproxy itself
<mterry> ogra_, what does cgproxy do?
<ogra_> stuff for lxc
<ogra_> it sets up the cgroup management iirc
<mterry> ogra_, and what's the story with cgmanager-ready?
<ogra_> thats emitted if it is actually ready for consumption
<mterry> hrm
<ogra_> if you want to wait for cgmanager, use that event
<ogra_> started cgmanager  is to early
<mterry> k
<mterry> it looks like logind needs cgmanager is all
<ogra_> well, then the system dbus should make sure to not start before cgmanager-ready
<ogra_> given that logind is started by a dbus service file
<ogra_> /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.login1.service
<mterry> ogra_, yeah getting "cgmanager: Error pinging manager: Did not receive a reply" in logind.  Changing startup conditions for system dbus seems like a heavy hammer
<ogra_> yeah, logind seems to also start a lot after dbus ... looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-utopic-24.png nearly 4 seconds after dbus
<mterry> ogra_, I used cgmanager-ready but still got this issue
<ogra_> (lxc-start actually depends on cgmanager-ready ... as you can see that starts about 1sec before dbus)
<ogra_> right, i think cgmanager is a red herring ...
<ogra_> since that starts way before everything
<mterry> ah ok.  I should have looked at the bootchart
<mterry> But the cgmanager error certainly seems connected to the failure to create a session
<ogra_> that must be a relatively new dep then
<ogra_> cgmanager is only around since a month or so ... on the images
<ogra_> we used cgroups-lite before
<ogra_> (or perhaps 6 weeks)
<elopio> ogra_: yes, you are right, apparmor denied http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458617/
<ogra_> that must be new then
<ogra_> jdstrand, ^^^
<ogra_> issues with the camera-app
<jdstrand> oh, the camera-app is confined now?
<ogra_> it shoulldnt i think
<ogra_> but can apps become confined by accident ?
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> not unless it said, "hey, I want to be confined"
<jdstrand> fyi, the camera app could be special and simply use the 'picture_files' policy group
<jdstrand> note, that the denial is for creating the ~/Pictures directory
<jdstrand> the picture_files policy group doesn't allow creating the directory, only reading it (as well as reading/writing files under ~/Pictures)
<ogra_> still weird though
<jdstrand> so maybe it has been confined for a while but the ~/Pictures directory always existed but now it doesn't
<ogra_> rsalveti, you updated the camera-app twice the last week ... do you know if the click package was actually updated too ?
<ogra_> ah, not twice actually
<elopio> ogra_, jdstrand: I created the Pictures directory and now it works.
<ogra_> well, it should exist ... thats weird
<ogra_> does ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs exist on your system ?
<ogra_> (and contain Pictures)
<elopio> ogra_: yes. XDG_PICTURES_DIR="/home/phablet/Pictures"
<ogra_> hmm, weird
<elopio> my /home/phablet is empty.
<ogra_> sergiusens, does --wipe actually remove the dirs ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: --wipe just does a 'format data' in ubuntu_commands
<ogra_> i dont get how elopio could end up with an empty home then
<sergiusens> ogra_: elopio I had that after running autopilot sometimes
<ogra_> oh
<elopio> I will flash one more time.
<sergiusens> ogra_: camera and gallery haven't been click uploaded
<ogra_> sergiusens, right, well, the missign dir is the issue anyway ... but i guess we need to get the apps back in sync with the debs at some point
<rsalveti> ogra_: no, that was just packaging changes for the deb version
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> sergiusens: talking about camera and gallery, what do we need to do to upload the x86 version to the store?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: do a refactor with fginther, basically what we talked about last Friday
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I planned for that next week
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok, will let that to you then :-)
<seb128> Cimi, did you see Saviq's needs fixing on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675 ?
<elopio> ogra_, sergiusens: freshly installed, with ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel-proposed --wipe
<elopio> /home/phablet is empty.
<elopio> well, it has the hidden dirs.
<mterry> ogra_, ah...  I think this is what happens -- for whatever reason, cgmanager is available on dbus, but not responding to pings.  This due to a bug in logind is crashing logind.  Which means that the pam module errors out and can't set up the lightdm sesion well.  And something with that runlevel change is triggering the problem with cgmanager
<mterry> Well when I say "on dbus" I guess I mean at the private dbus location of "/sys/fs/cgroup/cgmanager/sock"
<ogra_> mterry, hmm, that might explain why rsalveti has issues in the emulator but we dont get them in all other installs
<mterry> ogra_, it doesn't seem to affect the autologin session, not sure why yet
<ogra_> perhaps some kernel support that cgmanager uses is missing in that kernel
<rsalveti> I still don't get why upstart would not trigger lightdm
<rsalveti> bug 1318681 btw
<ubot5> bug 1318681 in upstart (Ubuntu) "lightdm not started when running the ubuntu-touch x86 emulator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318681
<mterry> ogra_, is there anything other signal besides cgmanager-ready I could listen to?  That didn't seem to fix the problem
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, read above ... seems logind needs a fully working cgmanager now
<seb128> mterry, hey, I just commented on the wizard mp that starts using mir apis ... can you explain/comment there to explain why we need that? It would be nice to be able to keep developing/running u-s-s on desktop environments
<ogra_> and if logind cant start the session cant
<rsalveti> but how is the event related with upstart and lightdm?
<mterry> ogra_, well, it can take no cgmanager fine. But a half-working one it can't (due to a bug that should be fixed regardless)
<rsalveti> I mean, wouldn't that just be an issue after lightm starts?
<rsalveti> *lightdm
<mterry> seb128, maliit
<seb128> mterry, I see you are in the middle of another discussion, I'm going to ping you again later/another day, no hurry
<ogra_> rsalveti, our autologin is kind of "in" lightdm atm
<ogra_> we dont use a greeter so the login isnt separated
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but then we would at least be able to see lightdm starting in upstart, right?
<ogra_> it would attempt to start ... fall over and fail
<rsalveti> right, we don't even see it starting
<ogra_> hmm, ok
<mterry> rsalveti, reading that bug, the runlevel events are emitted just fine, but something weird about that combination of start-on triggers doesn't work?
<rsalveti> mterry: exactly
<ogra_> well, android is emitted by the android container ... dbus should run since a long time already and filesystem was emitted by mountall
<rsalveti> everything was emitted
<ogra_> right
<mterry> ogra_, is cgmanager necessary for sessions normally?  You say it's a new thing?
 * mterry is wondering if fixing logind crash is enough
<ogra_> it is used for lxc
<ogra_> which runs our android container
<mterry> huh, so things will still not work, just in a new and different way
<robru> mterry, hey. we just had a unity8 landing, is it going to screw you up if I rebuild unity8 in silo 2?
<mterry> robru, well chances are there are conflicts.  Let me confirm
<robru> mterry, ok, no rush on my end, but it will need to be rebuilt before it can be published
<mterry> robru, right
<mterry> robru, yeah conflicts
<ogra_> mterry, lxc switched from cgroups-lite to cgmanager ... ask hallyn about details for that bit
<ogra_> i wasnt aware that logind even remotely uses cgmanager
<robru> mzanetti, ping? I got you silo 5 for your unity8 landing, and building: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/55/console
<ogra_> lol !
 * ogra_ just saw popey's comment on G+
<ahayzen> mterry, ping
<mterry> ogra_, cgmanager support is an ubuntu add on apparently
<mterry> ahayzen, hello!
<ahayzen> mterry, you said you were having issues with mp3's in the music-app before correct?
<ogra_> mterry, well, it is handled by the lxc guys ...
<mterry> ahayzen, uh yeah
<ahayzen> mterry, does that still occur?
<mterry> ahayzen, I'm not in a position to test this second
<mterry> ahayzen, can I get back to you on that?
<ahayzen> mterry, ok no worries, i tried a few mp3s on mine and couldn't get the same issue. When u have a moment and if u can confirm it would you be able to send the file to me?
<mterry> ahayzen, k
<ahayzen> mterry, thanks :)
<doanac> sergiusens: just hit a problem with the x86 emulator and phablet-click-test-setup. seems like get_package_version may not be working for ubuntuuitoolkit
<doanac> just started digging, but was curious if you'd seen this?
<mterry> robru, if you want to rekick unity8, that's fine
<mterry> I merged from trunk
<doanac> sergiusens: i think the issue is that ubuntu-ui-toolkit isn't installed in the x86 image.
<ogra_> doanac, should be -gles ...
<ogra_> the x86 emu image has a bunch of packages that uuse -gles as suffix in the package name
<ogra_> UITK is one of them
<doanac> ogra_: oh - thanks. i can patch that locally to unblock myself
<Saviq> seb128, yeah he saw it, and it shouldn't be a problem to develop on X11 still
<seb128> Saviq, you are replying for others? ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, the wizard needs to run as a Mir server when applicable, to be able to composite the OSK on itself
<Saviq> seb128, I did get highlighted, too ;P
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> thanks for the reply
<Saviq> seb128, but if not under Mir, it will just use the xcb QPA and not try to be Mir
<seb128> great
<sergiusens> doanac: yeah, that's probably it
<robru> mterry, thanks
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  that is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1319153
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319153 in click (Ubuntu) "Failes to create x86 chroot" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> doanac: yeah, we got a few packages duplicated for the x86 to work
<rsalveti> ubuntu-ui-toolkit is one of them
<rsalveti> just check with dpkg -l | grep gles
<doanac> rsalveti: thanks.
<rsalveti> so I'd guess we need to change that check to make it work with the x86 emulator, as it uses a different src package for it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: doanac there's a couple more assumptions I need to deal with wrt x86
<doanac> sergiusens: ack. i think there might be some other stuff around our new unlock-script from mterry. i'm taking a step back from my daily image testing scripts and just playing with things by hand to get a better feel
<Saviq> rsalveti, I just ran the x86 emulator on my machine and got scopes just fine, are you still seeing them miss the deadline on yours?
<doanac> rsalveti: just found something subtle but important. i was running "ubuntu-emulator run" as my normal user. i noticed a warning message about it not having access to the kvm device. I re-ran things with sudo and its MUCH faster now
<doanac> mterry: i think we need a change to your unlock_device script. "adb reboot" doesn't work against the emulator. we'll need to kill the emulator pid and re-start it.
<doanac> so i think we need an option "--reboot-cmd" flag for this script
<mterry> doanac, curious
<rsalveti> Saviq: that only happens when you get bug 1318070
<ubot5> bug 1318070 in linux-goldfish (Ubuntu) "TSC fails to calibrate against PIT" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318070
<doanac> mterry: to be honest, just providing a "reboot-and-wait" hook might be easier. then we can do this with one thing
<mterry> doanac, it would be nice if we could make the emulator fake being a device on adb
<mterry> doanac, explain the reboot-and-wait bit?
<Saviq> rsalveti, on both x86 and armhf or?
<mterry> oh right, because we have the wait command?
<rsalveti> Saviq: because then libpgm needs to run a small benchmark to calculate the cpu mhz
<rsalveti> https://code.google.com/p/openpgm/issues/detail?id=35
<doanac> mterry: correct.
<rsalveti> Saviq: that is only with x86, armhf happens all the time because it's way slower
<Saviq> rsalveti, right, ok
<rsalveti> so I believe if you fix the armhf issue, it'd probably fix it for x86 as well
<rsalveti> doanac: hm, interesting, I'm able to run with KVM as normal user here
<doanac> mterry: for example. before your unlock_device we had a more sophisticated approach to reboot-wait: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/scripts/reboot-and-wait
<rsalveti> maybe your user is not part of a special group or something
<rsalveti> and yeah, the real speed is when you have kvm enabled :-)
<doanac> rsalveti: i'm sure that's the problem
<rsalveti> Saviq: when are you going to land the code that is currently in devel?
<rsalveti> Saviq: that might already behave differently
<Saviq> rsalveti, I have no devel branches ;D
<rsalveti> thought the scopes also had a devel branch
<Saviq> rsalveti, if you mean -scopes-shell that's mhr3
<doanac> rsalveti: is it feasible to get the emulator to support "adb reboot" ?
<rsalveti> Saviq: right
<rsalveti> doanac: might be, need to check
<rsalveti> doanac: mind opening a bug for now? against the android package
<rsalveti> will take a look later
<doanac> rsalveti: sure.
<doanac> mterry: i'll add you to the bug as well
<doanac> mterry, rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1319172
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319172 in android (Ubuntu) ""adb reboot" doesn't work with emulator" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> doanac: thanks
<doanac> rsalveti: i have a small set of hacks in place, but I'm starting to see some really postive stuff with testing the x86 emulator. gonna keep digging, but it looks like you guys have done a pretty great job!
<rsalveti> doanac: awesome!
<rsalveti> doanac: yeah, would be nice to have a completely green image on the emulator now :-)
<rsalveti> so we can start using it for real, when testing our landings
<rsalveti> need to create a wiki page to describe what is still not working in there
<rsalveti> so we can follow the progress for each component
<doanac> yeah. that would be helpful
<mhall119> alecu: you couldn't find a more recent picture of yourself for the pioneers page? :)
<alecu> lol
<alecu> mhall119: I'm told Nicolás looks just like me without the beard, so I went with it.
<alecu> mhall119: plus, inside the apps t-shirt, it's really me.
<mhall119> lol
<MoPac> Hi all. I know this is going to be a dumb question, but I have contradictory ideas in my head and can't find an obvious reliable source. At this point, do the plans for Ubuntu Touch include the ability to run standard Android applications?
<popey> MoPac: no
<MoPac> popey: Thanks. I assume that also means that there won't likely be a wine-like layer for them either?
<popey> no plan to
<MoPac> Cool; good to know
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-14
<tabbytabtab> how do you set a wallpaper on the Home
<tabbytabtab> can i have some assistance?
<RAOF> tabbytabtab: There's a think in system settings isn't there?
<tabbytabtab> yeah but it wont actually show the wallpaper
<tabbytabtab> when i set it
<RAOF> It's possible that's not working yet, then :)
<tabbytabtab> oh. that makes sense, thanks :D
<tabbytabtab> apperently, it use to work lol
<RAOF> Hm. Either (a) there's a bug, (b) it hasn't been transferred to the new Scopes stuff, or (c) we're looking in the wrong place.
<tabbytabtab> o: it is supposed to have the ubuntu purply-red colors as the wallpaper, like the lock screen, but it just shows a 4 tone white wallpaper
<tabbytabtab> so i don;t really know what's wrong xD
<tabbytabtab> don't**
<RAOF> Yeah, that's the new scopey stuff.
<tabbytabtab> what is scope :o i'm new to ubuntu touch owo;
<tabbytabtab> well rather, what does t do
<dholbach> good morning
<bact> morning
<mandel> ogra_, morning, do you see the system settings page go white when you do an update?
<ogra_> mandel, yes, all the time
<popey> ogra_: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-05-14-090059.png how do I fix that?
<ogra_> popey, wow, that looks bad
<ogra_> popey, from what to what do you update ?
<popey> thats my stable phone
<popey> it's currently 17
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/phablet/scripts$ adb shell system-image-cli -n
<popey> Upgrade path is 19:20:22
<mzanetti> robru: thanks
<ogra_> you can surely work around by telling it that it is on version 0 ...
<ogra_> (system-image-cli -b 0 -v)
<ogra_> but i thought stephane had fixed that ... i wonder if you downloaded broken stuff before it was fixed
<ogra_> so that it falls over with local pieces
<popey> well, my point is more that others may be in this position
<popey> maybe not
 * popey uses that method
<mandel> ogra_, we should talk with gatox about it.. is really annoying
<ogra_> yes
<mandel> ogra_, one other question, do we have an image with the gc 4.8 changes?
<mandel> ogra_, I'll make sure he knows about it :)
<mvo> mardy: hi, good morning. seb128 mentioned that you might help me: the u1 account settings bit on my n4 on utopic is grayed out, so I can't add my u1 account to test a click update. do you have any pointer for me? I see in the log ""CRITICAL - findToken(): disabled account "ubuntuone" 1
<ogra_> mandel, #26 should have all gcc chganges
<mandel> ogra_, awesome!
<mardy> mvo: hi! so, you have an U1 account created, but it's greyed out? Or you don't have one, and cannot create one because the button is greyed out?
<mvo> mardy: the later
<mardy> mvo: weird, the button is greyed out when we detect that you already have a U1 account...
<mardy> mvo: try running "account-console list"
<mvo> mardy: I may have tried adding one before but canceled or deleted it though
 * mvo does not remember for sure
<mardy> mvo: can you run that command? ^
<mvo> mardy: account-console list says "no accounts" - sorry that it took so long termnal does not open on the n4 so I had to adb shell to it and fixup the environment
<mvo> (I'm user phablet in the adb shell with the regular session bus)
<mardy> mvo: weird... try killing online-accounts-ui, and then removing ~/.config/libaccounts-glib
<mvo> mardy: \o/ that fixed it
<mvo> thanks a bunch
<mardy> mvo: np :-)
<mvo> mardy: ok, next question - I added the account it did not complain about my PW but the app scope says "login error". could my password be wrong (its pretty long and a pain on the onscreen keyboard). or would the account screen have told me if it was wrong?
<mardy> mvo: I'm not sure, I didn't write the U1 account plugin
<mardy> mvo: but IIRC, I was getting an error message when creating an account with a wrong password
<mvo> mardy: ok, thanks. I check the source and see what I can find out
<mvo> mardy: just fyi, turns out that after I restarted the smartscope it knew about the newly added account
<mardy> mvo: ok... sounds like there's a bug there then
<mvo> yes
<seb128> mhr3, ^ known issue?
<mhr3> seb128, nope
<seb128> k, probably worth filing then
<seb128> thanks
<mhr3> mvo, pls open a bug with detailed steps
<mvo> mhr3: sure, against what package/project?
<mhr3> mvo, unity-scope-click
<mvo> ta
<ubilli8> hi gues please i am trying to install  ubuntu touch on my techo p9 andriod 4.2 version it is not showing the list of usb devices
<SK_> hello
<ubilli8> hi gues please i am trying to install  ubuntu touch on my techo p9 andriod 4.2 version it is not showing the list of usb devices
<SK_> Can I user ubantu-touch for my Samsung Galaxy Note N7000
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Third Shift Workers' Day! :-D
<mandel> ogra_, canI trust img 25 to get a data connection, testing supl servers with no data is kinda hard
 * mandel wasted some time..
<ogra_> mandel, 25 should be fine
<ogra_> 26 and 27 are known to be broken
<mandel> ogra_, great, but that one does not have gc 4.8 correct?
<mandel> ogra_, so I need to grab one with a connection and do some fiddling
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/26.changes ... has the 4.8 changes
<mandel> ogra_, yet does no have data connection over 3g, correct?
<mandel> ogra_, I need both, 4.8 and data
<mandel> or test the gps in my house, and is no that big!
<ogra_> then you khave to wait 2h
<ogra_> or make your image writable and install urfkill
<popey> there is probably a better way of doing this, but this is how I'm removing all the user-installed clicks from my phone ..
<popey> adb shell "sudo -u phablet -i click list| xargs -n 2 click unregister"
<popey> ah, bum, need another sudo there
<popey> oh no, click list --user=phablet \o/
<popey> ignore me
<bact> k
 * ogra_ tries hard ... and fails 
<popey> \o/
<Maikel_> hi
<wellsb> Is there some way to sign in to Ubuntu One account from the terminal?  I keep getting network error when I try through System Settings
<nik90> rsalveti: ping
<alecu> mvo: in the click test plan, I think "Install latest (trusty-proposed) image on phone" should read "devel-proposed"
<alecu> mvo: that's why the click scope didn't have the rating stars, right?
<mvo> alecu: yes, sorry for the noise
<alecu> mvo: no problem!
<mvo> alecu: I already invalided the bugreport, I need to be more careful next time
<mvo> alecu: on the latest image it works like a charm :)
<alecu> mvo: well.. we still have some bugs when trying to send a second review :-)
 * mvo hasn't tried that
<wellsb> mterry, how can I login to ubuntu one account using accounts-console?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, do you know what are the plans for bluez in U?
<cyphermox> seb128: so far it's still bluez 4
<cyphermox> I'd like to move to bluez 5 but that depends on a newer kernel to some degree, and as I understand it, changing that (or maybe even just patching the right bits in) may be a rather large undertaking
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, so no decided plan to switch, no "we need to switch this cycle, it's an hard requirement for $project"
<cyphermox> not just yet
<cyphermox> there's discussion whether it's a hard requirement for certifying devices for bluetooth
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, let me know if you learn it needs to happen
<cyphermox> I've been saying it's not, that it just means that if we do, we need to possibly provide more SDK code to cover some low energy features
<cyphermox> but some people don't agree.
<seb128> I'm trying to estimate what the desktop team is going to need to work on this cycle
<seb128> if we need to do that transition I want to budget time
<cyphermox> I'll try to get you a timeline this week
<seb128> because it's going to require some work
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> I'll participate in any bluetooth desktop transition of course ;)
<cyphermox> one major blocker for bluez 5 is still pulseaudio not supporting HSP though
<cyphermox> (that is, headset with one output channel and one mic channel)
<cyphermox> that remains a blocker for touch too, until I say otherwise
<seb128> right
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks for the update ;-)
<sergiusens> doanac: hey, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/common_scripts/+merge/219520 ?
<cyphermox> seb128: np.
<Tassadar> that's funny, for some reason, the battery charge level in the top notifications seems to be the real value divided by 2
<Tassadar> upower -d displays the correct value
<Tassadar> ooh, it thinks it has two batteries
<Tassadar> and one is always empty, because it isn't a batter
<Tassadar> y
<rsalveti> nik90: pong
<Tassadar> rsalveti: upower thinks n5 has two batteries because it has one extra device for something, can I somehow blacklist it or something?
<nik90> rsalveti: hi. I wanted to ask how to update the emulator image to the latest one. Can it be done normally via the system settings?
<Tassadar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462846/
<nik90> rsalveti: or do I need to recreate the emulator?
<rsalveti> Tassadar: would be nice to know why the kernel is exporting the first device as battery
<rsalveti> clearly missing features in it
<rsalveti> the real battery is the second one
<Tassadar> it says "Unknown" in type file in /sys
<Tassadar> (battery says "Battery")
<rsalveti> nik90: not yet, we will be working on system-image updates over the next few days, atm you need to recreate or run apt-get update/upgrade
<sergiusens> nik90: create again with the same name for now
<nik90> rsalveti, sergiusens: ah ok
<rsalveti> wonder if the first battery device is used by android somwhoe
<rsalveti> *somehow
<rsalveti> I think you could either disable it in your kernel, or blacklist it in upower
<Tassadar> I don't think upower has any reason to think it's a battery Oo
<Tassadar> it doesn't say it's batter
<Tassadar> y
<rsalveti> Tassadar: right, first we need to understand why upower wants to track this device
<Tassadar> also, it started a while ago (month maybe?), it wasn't always like this
<Tassadar> are there some upower logs?
<rsalveti> hm, maybe a newer upower? let me see when that was uploaded
<rsalveti> guess you can start it by hand with -v
<rsalveti> /usr/lib/upower/upowerd -v
<rsalveti> no, latest upower upload was last year
<rsalveti> maybe you enabled a new kernel config or such?
<Tassadar> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fourdollars/upower/master/view/head:/src/linux/up-device-supply.c#L1020 it seems to default to battery
<Tassadar> maybe the power-indicator just ignored it or somethin
<Tassadar> g
<cwayne> hm, black screen on latest -proposed on flo
<Tassadar> I'm not sure defauling to battery when it doesn't even have "capacity" sysfs file is a good idea, but I guess I can just disable that device in kernel config, it has only "current_now" sysfs file
<rsalveti> right
<Tassadar> rsalveti: where should I submit that change? To gerrit for ubuntu/kernel/trusty repo?
<rsalveti> Tassadar: yeah
<dobey> Tassadar: ooh, awesome! :)
<Tassadar> don't celebrate just yet, gerrit refuses to give me the code, git pull ends with 503 :/
<doanac> sergiusens: looks like you got that MP reviewed. you want me to run it through the CI loop or anything? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/common_scripts/+merge/219520
<sergiusens> doanac: just want to make sure it doesn't break anything from you; we can do the ci loop once it's in a silo
<doanac> sergiusens: sure. sounds good. did you see my MP for phablet-click-test-setup? not sure if that fit strategically with where you wanted that module to go, but it got me going on x86 for now
<sergiusens> doanac: oh, I might have missed it; let me check; if you are checking for arch et.al, it's good for now
<sergiusens> doanac: I don't really want to own the direction of QA, let's leave that to balloons since he started a thread wrt :-)
<doanac> :)
<ogra_> so does that mean we'll finally get pee-in-a-box ?
<ogra_> or however that thing was called ?
<sergiusens> if they want it
<sergiusens> yeah
<ogra_> wohoo
<sergiusens> ogra_: but I also think autopilot should be tied to the framework
<ogra_> and finally rip the whole autopilot stuff out of the image
<sergiusens> to the click framework that is
<sergiusens> welll either or
<sergiusens> this is the perfect scenario for golang and it's static linking; write the tests; build a standalone binary and run
<sergiusens> no dep issues aside from dbus stability :-)
<balloons> ogra_, I agree with ripping AP out.. it should either we tied to framework and made part of everything (which I don't think make sense), or removed and not treated as special
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> cyphermox, ok, i can confirm no more WLAN on manta
<ogra_> (on #28)
<cyphermox> that's very weird
<ogra_> wlan0      802-11-wireless   unavailable
<cyphermox> ogra_: could you edit /etc/init/network-manager.conf to add --log-level=debug to the exec line, and reboot?
<cyphermox> then send me syslog
<cyphermox> it's hard to say what this is when there is little baseline to compare
<balloons> ogra_, sergiusens can one of you do the simple review and get this merged? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/phablet-tools/default-to-1404-fixed/+merge/218191 It would be handy to default to the new framework
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463044/
<ogra_> cyphermox, oh, additional observation ... WLAN is unchecked in the UI
<ogra_> cyphermox, and just checking it manually makes all being fine
<cyphermox> ugh
<cyphermox> of course
<cyphermox> but why does it ever go disabled there
<cyphermox> could you also add --debug for the urfkill exec line and reboot and send me syslog again?
<cyphermox> from what I got from psivaa it shouldn't have been toggled off at all: urfkill was seeing the devices up
<ogra_> cyphermox, after the meeting
 * ogra_ left the mako downstairs
<aquarius> hrm. dpm, ping about dualboot installation being hun
<dpm> hey aquarius, let me see if I can grab someone to help in case I can't. What's up?
<aquarius> dpm, I removed Ubuntu from the Android app, downloaded dualboot.sh, and ran dualboot.sh -- it's done a bunch of stuff, but now it seems to be hung at "cannot read 'sideload'"
<dpm> ondra|, can you help aquarius with his question about installing dualboot? ^
<dpm> I think I saw a bug about that
<aquarius> dpm, ondra|, current log from my machine is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7463139/
<dpm> aquarius, ondra|, looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/humpolec/+bug/1317371
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317371 in The Humpolec project "It shows "cannot read 'sideload' " message during installing" [Medium,Confirmed]
<aquarius> indeed it does
<aquarius> Bug says "You will need to press "go back" and then it will retry to complete the sideload"
<aquarius> where's there a "go back" button? :)
<aquarius> and I have my device in this state right now, so I'm happy to try some things out to help with debugging if that'd be useful
<aquarius> dpm, ondra|, maybe I should just kill dualboot.sh and reboot the phone and start again?
<aquarius> or will I break the world if I do that?
<dpm> aquarius, otp atm (sorry!)
<aquarius> dpm, that's cool, no worries :)
<ondra> aquarius: sorry was in the meeting, looking now
<aquarius> ondra, no problem :)
<ondra> aquarius: hmm what do you see on your phone's screen?
<ondra> aquarius: are you able to reproduce this?
<aquarius> ondra, the text at the bottom of the pastebin, and "ADB Sideload" at the top with a "Cancel sideload" and "***Go Back***" (aha!) menu at the top
<aquarius> and what looks like an orange circular arrow with a top hat on it. :)
<aquarius> so I suspect I should highlight Go Back and try it and then the script will retry the sideload?
<aquarius> (I didn't notice the menu!)
<ondra> aquarius: can you please file another terminal and run "$ adb devices" there?
<aquarius> I haven't reproduced this; this is the first time I've tried.
<aquarius> 01df8dd49ccb99f7	sideload
<aquarius> ondra, that's the output of adb devices.
<dobey> Tassadar: ah, well, i was curiously poking at /sys about the asme problem a couple nights ago, so that you've found the actual issue and know how to fix it, it's worth celebration :)
<ondra> aquarius: OK so looks like time issue, when script is waiting for sideload, it got error "* cannot read 'sideload' *"
<ondra> aquarius: let me check script and see what we can do there
<Tassadar> the git server seems to be out :/
<ondra> aquarius: for you, just cancel sideload from menu and try whole thing again
<aquarius> ondra, yeah. I can try the "Go back" thing (and the already-filed bug suggests that that's the correct approach), but I wanted to give you the chance to ask me to try things out if that would be useful :)
<dobey> Tassadar: :-/
<ondra> aquarius: yeah, I think I got idea now
<ondra> aquarius: cancele dualboot.sh before going back
<ondra> aquarius: it will not install things properly otherwise
<aquarius> ondra, so, I should ctrl-c dualboot.sh, then choose the "Go Back" menu item on the phone, then run dualboot.sh on my machine again?
<ondra> aquarius: yeah, preferably reset phone back to android from recovery menu
<aquarius> ondra, what should I choose from the recovery menu to do that? I don't really want to factory reset because then I'll lose my android setup. I can just reboot from the recovery menu and wait until Android comes back up and then restart dualboot.sh?
<ondra> aquarius: you can reboot from recovery menu or just run $ adb reboot
<ondra> aquarius: I think top menu in recovery is reboot
<aquarius> ondra, hrm. I said "reboot system" in the recovery menu, and it says "Root access possibly lost. Fix? THIS CANNOT BE UNDONE", with lots of "No" options and one "Yes - Fix root (/system/xbin/su)" option
<aquarius> I'll tell it to fix it. :)
<ondra> aquarius: that is fine. either response it fine
<aquarius> ok, trying dualboot.sh again :)
<ondra> aquarius: also no would do, since we did not temper with anything anyway
<ondra> aquarius: cool
<aquarius> ondra: OK, I got the same problem
<aquarius> ondra, I tried saying "Go Back" (more quickly this time) but it didn't work -- I'm now at the recovery menu on the phone. dualboot.sh thinks that it's finished
<ondra> aquarius: damn it
<aquarius> but... I don't know whether it actually finished *correctly* or not!
<aquarius> or whether it skipped the "sideload" step, whatever that is.
<ondra> aquarius: no it failed
<ondra> aquarius: let me check something
<ondra> aquarius: but your system has different timing than my machines so good testing
<ondra> aquarius: OK can you run one test for me pls?
<ogra_> bug 1319213
<ubot5> bug 1319213 in The Humpolec project "keeping user data keeps files in /var/crash which makes little sense" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319213
<aquarius> ondra, happily
<ondra> aquarius: can you edit dualboot.mk and replace every occurrence of "$(adb devices | grep $DEVICE_ID)" with "$(adb devices 2>&1 | grep $DEVICE_ID)"
<ondra> aquarius: and then rerun it please
<aquarius> ondra, dualboot.sh, right?
<ondra> aquarius: yeah
<aquarius> ondra, trying now.
<scottsdesk> Hello I need help to put ubuntu on my android samsung galaxy sii gt-i9100
<ondra> aquarius: hmm, actually I think i won't help. will have to add trap
<aquarius> ondra, well, I'm trying, just to test; I'll let you know in a few minutes whether it helped ;)
<ondra> aquarius: sure, thanks :)
<aquarius> ondra, nope, you are right, it did not help; same sideload problem.
<ondra> aquarius: OK I will need to commute home, but I will prototype solution
<aquarius> ondra, OK
<ondra> aquarius: sorry for the problem
<aquarius> ondra, what do you think the problem actually is?
<ondra> aquarius: when we call "adb devices" it returns error
<ondra> aquarius: adb deamon on your machine hits device in state when it is just getting from recovery state to the sideload state
<aquarius> ondra, and we're not handling the error correctly? I'll try poking the script in a few ways
<aquarius> while you're commuting :)
<ondra> aquarius: and instead returning no device it throes error
<ondra> aquarius: we need to catch the error, so script just retry in 1 second
<aquarius> ondra, yeah; I'll have a go at fixing it myself :)
<aquarius> ondra, when I fail pathetically, you can fix it after you get home ;)
<aquarius> ondra, OK, the problem is not that we're trying to adb while rebooting. I think it's that UPDATE-UbuntuInstaller.zip has not actually been downloaded!
<aquarius> I'm trying to work out why.
<aquarius> ondra, right, yeah, that's the problem. If I explicitly specify "update" as a parameter, then (line 361) we call download_app_update, then install_ubuntu_installer. However, if I don't specify a parameter, we call auto_mode, which works out that I need to update, and then calls install_ubuntu_installer without actually calling download_app_update. I'll write this onto the bug.
<KlashDev> It's strange.. I'm geting white wallpaper on my Nexus 4 after installing Ubuntu-Touch 14.10 on my device.. =[
<KlashDev> Anyone knows how to fix that?
<KlashDev> It seems that the image is too small for my phone screen (?)
<ogra_> you mean the default wallpaper ?
<KlashDev> Yes
<KlashDev> not the "Orange " one
<ogra_> the default is white now
<KlashDev> it has the same texture, but has no collors
<ogra_> (and you cant change it currently)
<KlashDev> hmm
<KlashDev> oh, I see
<KlashDev> haha
<KlashDev> the "change wallpaper" setting is suggesting that old default image, so I should ignore that?
<ogra_> yeah
<KlashDev> ok =)
<KlashDev> thanks!
<ogra_> seb128, do we have any info what to do with that yet ? ^^^^
<seb128> ogra_, no :/
<seb128> ogra_, Mark didn't reply to Laney's email afaik, and we didn't get real replies from design either
<ogra_> did you ask mpt ?
<KlashDev> =/ that's okay, I was just wondering if thas was just my Phone  ^^
<ogra_> he could probably forward the request to colleagues if he cant make a decision himself
<ogra_> KlashDev, well it is an issue ... thanks for bringing it  up :)
<ogra_> helps to get reminded of it from time to time
<Laney> I remember about it every time I use the phone :P
<Laney> I think if there's no answers by the end of the month then we should give up and implement the new design
<KlashDev> ^^ Me thank you guys for taking the project foward =]
<KlashDev> goin' now, good bye and thank you again
<seb128> ogra_, yes, he went to ask John, who said it was discussed between Mark and some other designer and neither were around to check out what's going on
<seb128> achiang said he would try to get answers as well
<seb128> not sure how that went
<ogra_> ah ... well, i guess we'll have to wait til the cloiuds are out of marks head again
<aquarius> blimey, there are about a million different channels to install. Which should I choose? utopic?
<ogra_> probably not the week to expect any phone stuff from him
<ogra_> aquarius, ubuntu-touch-devel
<ogra_> aquarius, never use a named channel, they are dead ends
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch/devel
<aquarius> ogra_, is "devel" all the super-latest bleeding edge stuff?
<ogra_> nope
<aquarius> good. :)
<ogra_> thats devel-proposed
<aquarius> sweet
<ogra_> devel is the QAed version of -proposed
 * aquarius installs devel.
<aquarius> that's what I'm looking for. cheers ogra_
<ogra_> :)
 * aquarius updates https://bugs.launchpad.net/humpolec/+bug/1317371 to describe what the problem is :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317371 in The Humpolec project "It shows "cannot read 'sideload' " message during installing" [Medium,Confirmed]
<achiang> seb128: i got unsatisfying answers about that thread... i think it needs to be raised at upcoming sprint
<seb128> achiang, ok, that was our conclusion as well
<seb128> achiang, thanks
<achiang> sorry i wasn't more effective
<seb128> no worry ;-)
<scottsdesk>  Hello I need help to put ubuntu on my android samsung galaxy sii gt-i910
<scottsdesk> help please
<ogra_> scottsdesk, talk to the person who did the port for your device
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> there should be a link on that wikipage
<scottsdesk> I have a stock rom for my samsung galaxy gt-i9100, and just need to know how to flash it using ubuntu 12.04 my os
<ogra_> oh, no idea about that ... there is a special tool for samsung phones ... heimdall ? odin ? some nordic thing
<ogra_> i guess google is your best friend
<ondra> aquarius: that makes sense
<ondra> aquarius: since I have it here already downloaded
<ondra> aquarius: yeah you are right, just checked script and it's missing for auto mode, not downloading anything
<Tassadar> git pull from https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/ubuntu/kernel/trusty.git returns 503 or 502 errors, is there somebody I can bug about that?
<scottsdesk> will someone please point me to the best direction to flash my original rom for my samsung galaxy sii gt-i9100 using ubuntu 12.04? Please, Please, Please, with suse on top
<doanac> mterry: i'm on my way out for the day, but wanted to share my idea for unlock-device: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/unity8/unlock-device-emulator/+merge/219573
<mterry> doanac, commented
<rsalveti> Tassadar: I'm getting that as well, trying to investigate what is going on
<Tassadar> cool, thanks
<rsalveti> Tassadar: gerrit should be working fine again
<Tassadar> yeah, works, thanks
<Tassadar> rsalveti: looks like the device is actualy part of a code which changes charging current according to battery's temprature (hight temprature -> lower current), and the "current_now" file it exposes through sysfs is just the minimal charging current it will switch to if temprature is too high
<Tassadar> I don't want to remove that, I think
<rsalveti> right, then it's actually used for something
<Tassadar> well not the sysfs entry itself I don't think, but I really think upower shouldn't consider it a battery by default
<rsalveti> right, then it might be better to blacklist, or just not add it when matches the same condition
<rsalveti> unknown with no useful property
<Tassadar> I mean, it sets "POWER_SUPPLY_TYPE_BMS, /* Battery Monitor System */" type for itself, dunno why kernel says "Unknown when I cat the type file
<Tassadar> ooh
<Tassadar> generic the sysfs which converts the type id to text is missing text for that type
<Tassadar> how did that results in "Unknown" I don't know
<Tassadar> no, I know, the next array after this one starts with "Unknown"
<rsalveti> hm, right
<Tassadar> but it doesn't matter
<Tassadar> even if it will say "BMS", upower will still make it battery
<Tassadar> rsalveti: where can I blacklist it?
<Tassadar> I mean, I can try to fix upower, but I don't know very much about things like UPS and I suppose it would take quite a while for that to get into ubuntu touch
<rsalveti> yeah, would need to dig upower to know
<rsalveti> if you get a patch fixing upower I can review and sponsor the upload
<Tassadar> I'm kinda worried I'd break something, there is a comment with that defalt-to-battery code "/* this is a good guess as UPS and CSR are not in the kernel */"
<Tassadar> do UPS things have capacity? I dunno
<Tassadar> or I can add support for that class of device ("BMS"), but It kinda looks like it's just for hammerhead
<rsalveti> that would at least not break anything
<Tassadar> upower doesn't know a lot of named power_supply things actually
<Tassadar> okay, I'll try to add them and make a merge request
<Tassadar> hm, that "default to battery" thing probably makes all those unhandled types work :D
<Tassadar> well, I'll make them handle as a battery and remove that default behavior
<Tassadar> rsalveti: do you know anybody who works on upower?
<Tassadar> oh, wait, that's not canonical's project
<rsalveti> Tassadar: pitti, but he's only on #ubuntu-devel
<rsalveti> right, that's a normal upstream project
<rsalveti> maybe they got an irc channel or similar?
<Tassadar> uhg, that code is five years old
<t1mp> bzoltan: I'm still here but my connection to canonical irc broke :s
<t1mp> bzoltan: I'm having a deja vu, or we had these errors before? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7464458/
<Tassadar> rsalveti: I've uploaded fix for that type sysfs to gerrit. I will send an email to upower's mailing list, but it will probably take ages to get fixed, so I'm tempted to just hack it in the kernel by making the device provide also "online" file, which will make upower think it's A/C adapter
<Tassadar> which will fix the incorrect percentage in battery indicator
<rsalveti> Tassadar: alright, sounds good
<Tassadar> okay, I'll submit that to gerrit too once I'll test it
<dobey> hmm, should things like unity-api, unity-scopes-api, and ubuntu-download-manager not be in the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa?
<Tassadar> rsalveti: okay, I've send the e-mail and the hack is in gerrit now too. The online file even reports not-random value (it is 1 if the charger is plugged in, otherwise 0).
<rsalveti> cool, will check your patch later today, thanks
<Tassadar> oh, this is why it was working correctly some time ago: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-power/trunk.14.04/revision/237
<rsalveti> right, makes sense now
<Tassadar> by the way, lots of kernel bugs getting revealed by not using "the right way")
<sergiusens> popey: still around? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/507/changerequest/ and https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/506/changerequest/
<mibofra> hi guys, two little questions. 1)I've an arm device, a tablet, arm v 7 mounting an allwinner tech a13, can I install ubuntu touch on it? 2)even if I use adb to boot to the bootloader with adb reboot bootloader, that's only reboot the devices so I can't use fastboot, I can boot normally or in recovery mode (android 4.0.4). Do you have any suggestion for this? Thanks to everyone for every answer will be given.
<dobey> !devices | mibofra
<ubot5> mibofra: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> uh oh
 * dobey wonders what package is missing in #29
<popey> dobey: people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/29.changes
<ahayzen_> popey, my indicator-network disappeared is this related to the package drop or the update in indicator-network itself?
<dobey> yeah, no network indicator
<dobey> oh well
<popey> cyphermox: ^
<dobey> though i am clearly on the network
<ahayzen_> popey, dobey, it is there in the tabs but the icon is missing
<dobey> sending sms and getting data
<popey> ahayzen_: can you file a bug pls? - ubuntu-bug indicator-network ?
<popey> (on the device)
<ahayzen_> popey, how will i be able to open the web browser link....oh do it through terminal app?
<popey> no
<popey> adb shell ubuntu-bug indicator-network
<ahayzen_> popey, yep done that... then S ?
<popey> you'll see the link spat out on the command line, click it on your desktop
<popey> ya
<popey> assuming its on the network?
<ahayzen_> popey, yep QtCreator sorted that out
<ahayzen_> processing...
<ahayzen_> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1319587 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319587 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Indicator-network icon missing on device" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks ahayzen_
<ahayzen_> popey, np
<thomi> Saviq: awake?
<thomi> I wonder if some friendly unity8 devs could review this for me please https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity8/trunk-fix-import-location/+merge/219616
<Randy_O> ANyone have any experience packaging a QML app on launchpad?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-15
<north> Anyone who is working on ofono here ?
<north> firstly I would want to know what RIL Modem is ? Is it similar to the reference-ril provided in the AOSP tree ? second how is Ubuntu's Ofono port able to talk to a QMI/MBIM enabled modems using the proprietary protocols ?
<dholbach> good morning
<piiramar> north: oFono in Ubuntu Touch uses a plugin called 'rilmodem', which talks to the original Android device vendor's RIL daemon. oFono does not use the QMI interface directly, but the RIL daemon does. sources at https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono
<piiramar> and some info in a  recent presentation by rsalveti http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Internals_1.pdf
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<JoeyChan>  Hi   ogra_  my screenshot script seems deprecated, pls update me a new one  :)
<JoeyChan> this is the current script I am using:
<JoeyChan> adb shell mirscreencast -m /tmp/mir_socket -n1
<JoeyChan> adb pull /tmp/mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba /tmp/screenshot.rgba
<JoeyChan> convert -size 768x1280 -alpha off -depth 8 /tmp/screenshot.rgba ./screenshot.png
<nhaines> The problem with phablet-screenshot is that mir_screencast now appends "_60Hz" to the end of the filename before the extension.
<nhaines> So update your adb pull line accordingly.  :)
<JoeyChan> adb pull /tmp/mir_screencast_768x1280_60Hz.rgba /tmp/screenshot.rgba
<JoeyChan> ?
<nhaines> Should work.
<JoeyChan> ok  trying  :)
<JoeyChan> lol,    that works,  thank you nhaines
<nhaines> \o/
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<north> piiramar: Also, looking at Ofono, it uses DBus, so does Ubuntu-touch uses DBus for IPC ?
<north> Also is Ubuntu-touch relying on Android's kernel ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Chip Day! :-D
<bact> chocolate chip day?
<bact> theres only 365 days in a year and they wanted to waste one on a ice cream flavour?
<janimo> ogra_, is mountall: event failed logged by upstart something to worry about? I've seen it come up on askubuntu for desktop installs but with no clear conclusion
<ogra_> janimo, mountall is mostly a no-op for us (well, it processes fstab to crate the bind mounts on top of the already mounted fileystem)
<ogra_> our actual mounting process happens in initrd ... you should check your bind mounts though
<ogra_> (and compare it to fstab i guess)
<janimo> ogra_, that error message is very non-descriptive though.
<north> So the Linux box shipped along with Ubuntu-Touch provides DBus mechanism for IPC and Udev for external hardware connectivity ?
<ogra_> janimo, well, complain to mountall upstream :)
<ogra_> (i'm not sure what will happen to mountall when we switch to systemd anyway)
<janimo> ogra_, or wait for systemd? Is that replacing mountall as well?
<janimo> oh yes
<ogra_> pitti might know
<ogra_> he maintains most of the transition
<janimo> AIUI mountall was a stopgap until upstart grew some more features
<piiramar> north: yes D-Bus is heavily used, but that's not specific for Ubuntu Touch (desktop ubuntu uses it, too).
<ogra_> north, what is "the linux box" you refer to ?
<ogra_> ev, having system-settings create /var/lib/apport/autoreport would not help, we need it created before "writable-paths" gets processed, else it will not be writable ... is there any reason to not discuss this on the related bug btw ... i assume the community cant read your asana board
<ogra_> ev, this is bug 1235436  btw
<ubot5> bug 1235436 in apport (Ubuntu) "/etc/init/apport-noui.conf is non-functional on the phone" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235436
<ev> no reason not to discuss it there :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> ev, oh, wait ... brian actually made the whole dir writable (something we usually do not do ... ) that should actually work ... but system-settings would need to grow handling of this ... i guess we need to involve Laney or seb128 into the system-settings side
<seb128> ogra_, handling of what? ev wrote that panel and it's mostly calling whoopsie interface afaik
<ogra_> seb128, for making it auto-upload /var/lib/apport/autoreport needs to exist ...
<ogra_> as i understand it is the touch equivalent of /etc/default/apport ... but in that location so it doesnt become a conffile
<seb128> shouldn't the whoopsie service create it when the settings are changed?
<ogra_> hmm, ask evan :)
<Saviq> ogra_, "ass for having it merged" good one ;)
<ogra_> lol
<north> orga_ I mean the Ubuntu-Touch Linux kernel.
<Laney> what's wrong with SetAutomaticallyReportCrashes on WhoopsiePreferences?
<Laney> the panel is supposed to set this already
<north> I ask piiramar because Android kernel doesn't ship with DBus, and The Touch docs quote that Ubuntu-Kernel is based on Android Kernel, which is quiet confusing
<ogra_> north, dbus is a userspace tool
<north> But orga_ android uses Binder in place of DBus
<ogra_> north, we do not have any dbus related bits in the kernel ... in fact we use the android source (we have to, to make the binary drivers work) but with our own config and a bunch of additional patches
<Laney> I think it's a non system settings issue
<ogra_> north, we have a minimal android running inside an lxc container ... which we start during the ubuntu boot process ... that container still uses binder where needed so the binary drivers can talk to their daemons ... on the ubuntu side the setup is identical to any other ubuntu install you know
<Laney> we already make the right call
<Laney> the state is lost after you restart the phone
<ogra_> Laney, well, then this finction needs to grow handling for the apport default setting too
<Laney> what does that mean
<ogra_> *function
<north> So Ubuntu-Touch essentially has Binder and DBus both running. Also, does the Ubuntu-Touch have udev support ? ogra_
<Laney> it is a d-bus property
<ogra_> Laney, see the bug :) ... apptort wont upload anything without that file exosting (i belive a simple touch would be enough)
<Laney> if it's wrong then it is wrong in the service
<Laney> no
<ogra_> *apport
<Laney> clients have no business touching that file
<ogra_> north, yes, it does
<Laney> and how would they touch a file in /var anyway
<ogra_> Laney, i didnt say clients :) i said the function that enables whoopsie needs to enable it too
<ogra_> else having whoopsie running is pointless
<north> Then, in that case, we could use Modem Manager which can be optimized for different devices. (I am assuming Ubuntu supports Glib too, correct me if am wrong) ogra_
<ogra_> i think we use modemmanager already
<ogra_> ah, no, we dont
<north> no mm is not used
<north> Network manager is used
<ogra_> but ofono seems to use libmm-glib0
<north> Modem Manager speaks all the protocols. The current design could cut the RIL dependency inside the LXC container
<ogra_> but we need ril
<ogra_> you wont manage all features of the modems without it
<north> Modem Manager is the RIL ogra_
<ogra_> and how does that handle the proprietary settings only the binary rild from the vendor provides ?
<north> What RIL is doing on android based phones/devices is done using modem manager on the desktop
<ogra_> <- not a telephony guy ... you better wait for awe to wake up in a few hours to discuss such stuff ...
<north> mm doesn't depend on the rild
<north> it itself provides the functionality of rild
<ogra_> north, well, the rild's we use comes from qualcomm ... and only this binary daemon is able to use all HW features the modem has
<north> I agree. I got no doubt in that, libqmi can do whatever the qualcomm ril can do.
<ogra_> the HW manufacturer uses proprietary protocols internally ... modemmmanger would not know about these features
<ogra_> and we dont have the manpower to reverse engineer each and every binary rild out there
<north> yes yes, exactly, I always feel Android also can cut the usage of rild and start using mm somehow (if it can support udev)
<north> You don't have to
<north> mm already supports so many modems
<north> out there
<ogra_> sure, but only the open bits
<north> No.
<Laney> I think that it's just a bug in whoopsie-preferences
<ogra_> Laney, fine with me :)
<north> it follows the same mechanism, like rild but can talk the gpled libqmi and libmbim
<ogra_> Laney, i dont really care *where* it gets fixed ... just saying something needs to touch that file ... ev suggested that could be system-settings
<north> sorry can the talk the proprietary protocols using the gpled libqmi and libmbim
<north> also, does ubuntu-touch support glib ?
<Laney> it is already supposed to
<Laney> whoopsie-preferences
<Laney> but really it could never be anything other than the service itself which owns this
<ogra_> north, i think awe tried modemmanager and it didnt work for the two nexus phones that we supported back then because their rild implementation differen so massively already
<ogra_> *differed
<ogra_> north, some bits use glib on the low leve, yes
<ogra_> *level
<Stskeeps> not to mention the whole mess of audio routing and how that ties into the stack..
<north> so glib is not fully functional ?
<ogra_> oh yeah
<Stskeeps> s/audio/call audio/g
<north> O_o
<north> where can I get the ubuntu-touch kernel ?
<ogra_> glib is fully functional but we only use it underneath ... we have no glib support at the UI level everything goes through Qt
<ogra_> from kernel.ubuntu.com or from the archive via apt-get
<ogra_> ask in #ubuntu-kernel for more details :)
<north> sure ogra_
<ogra_> i only know that mm was ruled out by the guys that know more about telephony than me ... you need to talk to them ... i remember it wouldnt have been as easily portable to all the other android devices and i remember there were missing features you would have had to do a lot of reverse engineering for
<ogra_> which made us pick the binary rild's instead
<north> Yes, cheap and dirty workaround and completely not the open source way except for ofono
<north> :p
<north> and neat too
<ogra_> well, surely not cheap and dirty
<Stskeeps> you can choose to ship a modern smartphone product that sells and gets more money for you to be sustainable, or you can choose to do the right thing and not be sustainable..
<ogra_> (that was enough hard work to not call it cheap and dirty ... and actually i think thats one of the most collaborative pieces where jolla, firefoxOS and ubuntu work very closely together)
<Stskeeps> well, not firefox os but yes, it makes life a lot easier that we can rely on a factually api-known ril implementation
<Stskeeps> which is massively less investment than implementing a new modem stack in practice
<ogra_> oh ? i thought FFOS uses it the same way
<ogra_> just natively (since they are mostly android under the hood)
<Stskeeps> yeah, true
<north> oh, FFOS doesn't use ofono
<ogra_> it surely does
<Stskeeps> it doesn't, they speak ril directly
<ogra_> we just merged some code from them afaik
<Stskeeps> hmm
<Laney> lolz
<Laney> ok I found the error
<Stskeeps> news to me, i'll go check my sources ;)
<ogra_> or are reviewing something to merge ... i think i heard tony tallk abot some MMS bits he reviews
<ogra_> probably he just seeks inspiration though and didnt men to merge actually :)
<ogra_> *mean
<north> I guess FFOS talks without ofono
<north> I am pretty sure about it actually
<north> Ubuntu-touch is the only one AFAIK uses ofono port
<ogra_> i highly doubt that
<Stskeeps> (sailfishos, openwebos uses ofono rilmodem, at least..)
<Stskeeps> maybe more out in field we don't know about
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and i'm pretty sure FFOS too
<ogra_> but afaik in their completely own fork
<ogra_> (though as i said, FFOS is mostly android under the hood anyway ... )
<Laney> ev: would you consider moving lp:whoopsie-preferences to a team branch? :)
<north> awe is a person ? I thought awe is an expression :p silly me
<ogra_> north, awe and abeato maintain our ofono stack
<ogra_> mainly at least
<Laney> shock and awe
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<ev> Laney: I would :-P
 * ogra_ waits for the price negotiation to start 
<ogra_> :)
<ev> Laney: done: https://code.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/whoopsie-preferences/trunk
<Laney> one patch complete with upload and that's my final offer!
<ev> ha! damn
<ev> missed opportunity
<Laney> :P
<ogra_> heh
<Laney> maybe you'll take it to add me to that team?
<north> So in a sense Ubuntu is nice because it supports glib, has udev and DBus (probably can switch to kdbus soon) when compared to android
<north> :p
<Laney> ev: ^ team joining request
<ogra_> unlikely that you will see us going to kdbus
<ogra_> unless android does
<piiramar> I was under the impression that these two components  https://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/dom/system/gonk/ril_worker.js , https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/rilproxy sortof are Firefox's equivalents to oFono and the rilmodem driver, respectively
<piiramar> stskeeps: ^^
<ev> Laney: done :)
<Laney> merci
<ogra_> north, we are ... and will have to go on ... using the android HAL layer to get full access to the hardware ... so we are kind of bound to use the android kernel source too and not modify it in a way that would break the HAL
<ogra_> which binds us to certain kernel versions after all
<north> Yea, Ubuntu can be more of a developer friendly OS,  I mean low level.
<ogra_> well, ubuntu is ubuntu ... as i said ... the android bits all live inside an lxc container ... outside of that container there is a "normal" ubuntu
<ogra_> but to run that container we are bound to use the richt kernel source ... kdbus would be a pretty intrusive thing to backport ...
<ogra_> s</richt/right/
<ogra_> i'm not even sure kdbus will be used on the desktop/server ... even though we will switch to systemd i think our security team has objections to the current kdbus design
<ogra_> so at least you wont see it used unmodified (unless the design changes before being implemented)
<ogra_> i also wouldnt expect kdbus to be in a usable state for being a default thing within the next two years ...
<north> I see
<north> and is systemd an option for future Ubuntu-Touch ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> its a requirement ... not optional
<ogra_> touch will follow suit whatever desktop does
<north> But it will break the current android reliance of Ubuntu
<ogra_> and desktop already works on the switch ... at least for init
<north> because android still uses the oooooooooold init design
<ogra_> yeah, no issue with that
<north> if you know what I mean
<ogra_> well, not the old one ... it uses some completely self designed
<ogra_> but since android runs inside a container that doesnt matter at all for us
<ogra_> it can use what it likes ... as long as that can run under lxc
<north> haha in a way, ubuntu depends and isolates android :'D
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, ubuntu depends on libhybris with many HW related bits ... hybris talks to the container
<ogra_> if some vendor would release a phone with system "foople" we could just port hybris to tallk to that and use "foople" inside the container ...
<ogra_> its like a black box
<ogra_> you can replace the content as long as your communication layer keeps working
<ogra_> (theoretically you could use the windows HAL and run on win8 phones ... if you had tghe source and could make hybris talk to it)
<ogra_> (or an iphone) ...
<north> I see some light... looking at your comments
<ogra_> indeed thats all hypothetical ... nobody will ever give us the win8 or IOS source :)
<ogra_> just trying to line out our design here ... the container is a black box that can contain anything you like as long as hybris can talk to it
<ogra_> which gives us the opptotunity to keep a totally normal ubuntu outside of the container
<north> and btw, is ubuntu-touch compiled against glibc ?
<ogra_> sure
<north> which means it is pure linux
<ogra_> it uses all the normal armhf packages from the ubuntu archive ... the same ones you find on armhf server installs
<north> just just some workarounds for a mobile platform
<ogra_> (for example)
<ogra_> right
<north> wow
<ogra_> well, ubuntu-touch has a specific design ... like the system-image install ... like app convergence (which puts way stricter and more secure contraints on apps than IOS or android have) etc
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> not convergence
<ogra_> confinement
<ogra_> too many similar terms nowadays :P
<north> hehe
<ogra_> there we differ a lot from i.e. a normal desktop install ... we dont use debs except for building the readonly system-image for example
<wellsb> How can I sign into Ubuntu One using account-console from the terminal?  I keep getting network error when I try from Online Accounts in System Settings, so I can't perform updates or see apps in click store
<ogra_> wellsb, probably dobey knows ... i think he is involved with that
<ogra_> (not sure that is possible at all)
<dobey> it's not. account-console doesn't let you sign into anything. it's a debugging tool
<dobey> (and i'm not really here at the moment)
<ogra_> wellsb, what image number are you on ? we had a few broken ones recently ... you probably need to use ubuntu-device-flash to get to one without network issues
<sergiusens> ogra_: did you do the seed MP I gave you?
<ogra_> sergiusens, yep, in image 29
<pepoo> hi ?
<wellsb> ogra_, I'm on r27, but I've been having this issue in various versions for about the last month
<ogra_> sounds weird, what device is that ?
<wellsb> n4
<wellsb> dobey, can you tell me what fields should be populated (and their values) when doing account-console show <id>
<ogra_> 26 and 27 had the flight mode issues
<ogra_> 28 has them fixed
<ogra_> so make sure to run at least 28 ...
<ogra_> 29 and 30 had other issues ... dont bother with them
<ogra_> (or simply just run the promoted ones instead of the untested ones ...)
<wellsb> Thanks ogra_ .  I'll try another upgrade.  I hesitate because it's so painful to have to download 300+mb every time using ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> we usually dont promote the broken ones ... and images from -proposed can break at any time
<ogra_> so use the ubuntu-touch/devel channel this time
<ogra_> that will make sure you get fully tested images
<sergiusens> ogra_: heh, polling you was easier than polling the system :-P
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> mandel: are you really on holidays?
<sergiusens> :-)
<ev> Laney: thanks for the fix!
<Laney> ev: yw
<rsalveti> ogra_: firefox os uses ril directly, over socket
<rsalveti> but not ofono :-)
<ogra_> ah, thanks
<rsalveti> they implemented a modem manager on java script or similar
<ogra_> finally someone who understands the matter :)
<rsalveti> crazy dudes
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> north: see http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Internals_1.pdf
<ogra_> https://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/dom/system/gonk/ril_worker.js then
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> that means they still use the binary rild from andrpid though
<rsalveti> yeah, the use android for everything
<ogra_> just with a different mechanism on top
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> they basically replace java with javascript
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<rickspencer3> tasty
<rickspencer3> I think the phone app crashed during a call
<rickspencer3> but the call kept going, which was good
<dobey> bzoltan: hi. who's the best person to ping about things that should be in the sdk ppa?
<dobey> dpm: hi, is there a way to request an immediate sync of translations back to the project in launchpad?
<dpm> dobey, unfortunately not. IIRC it happens only once a day very early in the European mornings and it cannot be manually requested
<dpm> dobey, for the automatic exports (commits)
<dpm> if you are talking about the other way round (.po file contents to be imported to LP) that happens all the time if you enable it, or you can request a manual sync in that direction, yes. But that's generally not used, as most Ubuntu translators, if not all, translate directly from the web UI
<dobey> no, i mean the commits
<dpm> ok
<dpm> dobey, the alternative is to request a download of all the .pos in Launchpad and then do a manual commit of them
<dobey> right
<dpm> that'd effectively be an immediate, totally manual, sync
<dpm> but that's probably not what you're looking for
<dobey> dpm: right, i'd prefer to have a button on launchpad to do an automatic export back to the branch
<dpm> yeah :)
<bzoltan> dobey: me, I guess :) shoot what do you need.
<dobey> bzoltan: it seems like unity-scopes-api, unity-api, and ubuntu-download-manager should be in it, no?
<bzoltan> dobey:  sounds logical, yes
<dobey> great
<wellsb> ogra_, it was my ISP after all.  Surprise surprise.  I guess I need to begin working on a vpn client for this platform
<bzoltan> dobey:  would you mind to file a bug against the ubuntu-sdk package?
<dobey> bzoltan: sure
<ogra_> wellsb, oh my ...
<ogra_> great that you found the issue though :)
<dobey> wellsb: just install openvpn (though there's no UI for it yet)
<dobey> you should be able to manually configure it
<dobey> wellsb: how is your isp the issue though? they block login.ubuntu.com?
<dobey> bzoltan: against ubuntu-touch-meta you mean?
<bzoltan> dobey:  yes
<dobey> bzoltan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1319867
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319867 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Missing packages in ubuntu-sdk-team ppa" [Undecided,New]
<bzoltan> ogra_: could you please take that request -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1319867 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319867 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Missing packages in ubuntu-sdk-team ppa" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<awe_> davmor2, did you file a new bug for 3g/wifi being disabled by default?
<davmor2> awe_: I did let me grab it
<davmor2> bug #1319812
<ubot5> bug 1319812 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Indicator-network is doing odd things" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319812
<davmor2> awe_: ^
<ogra_> bzoltan, any particular reason that you filed that against the meta package ?  or was that just a placeholder for something ?
<ogra_> davmor2, no, the other one ... i dont think you know about it yet
<ogra_> davmor2, since yesterday mako comes up with wifi off by default
<bzoltan> ogra_: is not that package should list those new stuff?
<awe_> davmor2, ogra_ mentioned another bug, but if it hasn't been filed yet, he said he would do so...
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, i'm not sure what you want me to do there ...
<ogra_> bzoltan, do you want these packages somewhere in the seeds so that ubuntu-touch directly depends on them ?
<bzoltan> ogra_: I think we need couple of extra packages in the sdk meta package ... but educate me please if you think it should be handled  differently
<ogra_> plars, do you know if we had a bug open for the mantas coming up offline by default ?
<bzoltan> dobey: ^^
<davmor2> ogra_: awe_ I added it in that bug
<davmor2> item 2
<ogra_> bzoltan, the sdk-libs meta should just contain packages that define the framework ... i.e. for ubuntu-download-manager we have an entry for qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1 in sdk-libs ...
<dobey> bzoltan: i don't know that the ubuntu-sdk package needs to list them (maybe it does), but we need the newer versions in the PPA, so that people on trusty can build things
<ogra_> bzoltan, for developers we have all the headers in sdk-libs-dev ...
<davmor2> ogra_, awe_ : I bundled all the issues together in one
<ogra_> bzoltan, and for image building we have ubuntu-touch which depends on actual binaries shipped in the image ...
<ogra_> davmor2, well, the manta issue happened before
<ogra_> davmor2, which might point to the possibility that there are two bugs
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah so that one you are on your own with :)
<awe_> we'll see...
<ogra_> but it looks like nobody filed yesterdays bug
<davmor2> ogra_: I wasn't here was I ;)
<ogra_> thats what we get if you are not around for a day
<dobey> bzoltan: so it seems like the meta package has the deps already
<ogra_> nobod files bugs anymore
<dobey> bzoltan: and ubuntu-touch-meta doesn't seem to be in the PPA anyway
<ogra_> dobey, bzoltan, we definitely dont have either of these packages seeded directly ... for scopes there is libunity-scopes-dev in sdk-libs-dev ... for download manager we have the above in sdk-libs ... and system-image seeded in ubuntu-touch depending on download manager in ubuntu-touch ...
<ogra_> there is nothing for unity-api
<ogra_> and i dont think we want that seeded in either ubuntu-touch or sdk-libs ... since these define what goes into the image
<dobey> ogra_: sure. i'm not picky about whether they are necessarily seeded or not. i just think they should be in the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa
<ogra_> right, is the meta package in that PPA ?
<dobey> no
<dobey> at least, not for trusty
<dobey> but launchpad doesn't have bugs against archives, so no way to file a bug against the ppa itself. and bzoltan asked me to file the bug there, so i did
<ogra_> the two -api packages smell like they might be good to be shipped with the headers, not sure if everyone developing afainst sdk-libs wants or should get that installed thogh
<ogra_> *against
<dobey> ogra_: well, anyone developing a scope will need it, i guess
<ogra_> ok, so we should seed these two in sdk-libs-dev
<ogra_> which is what you should have installed when buiolding against the framework
<dobey> or well, at lest, unity-scopes-api requires unity-api
<ogra_> but that wont fix the PPA at all indeed
<ogra_> dobey, is that properly reflected in package deps ?
<dobey> right, i mostly care about the ppa for this
<dobey> ogra_: afaik, yes
<ogra_> then we would only need to seed unity-scopes-api and get the other one for free
<ogra_> but again, that wont fix the PPA
<bzoltan> ogra_: I see
<dobey> right. i'm asking for them to be in the PPA
 * bzoltan just passed the daily minimal self humiliation 
<dobey> i haven't looked at any possible issues with their relation to the meta packages yet
<bzoltan> dobey:  Okey .. now I get it. So you ask a backport of the meta package to the PPA
<dobey> bzoltan: well the meta package could go in the PPA too i guess. what i'm aksing for is a backport of unity-api, unity-scopes-api, and ubuntu-download-manager, in the PPA
<bzoltan> dobey:  ohh... that is a different exercise. And a different problem.
<bzoltan> dobey:  according to our new policy the APIs should come from the framework in the chroots, so the click chroot must have these APIs installed. But the click chroots use the archive not the PPA. Hmmm...
<bzoltan> dobey:  because we stopped backporting runtime stuff to dekstop
<dobey> hmmm
<dobey> :-/
<bzoltan> dobey: are you sure you do not want to SRU them to Trusty?
<dobey> bzoltan1: well, that's not up to me. if it's feasible to do so, i would love for that to happen too
<dobey> bzoltan1: but i think such packages do need to be in a reasonably available manner in a ppa until then at least (and probably after then too)
<bzoltan1> dobey:  these pacages are needed to build the scopes, right?
<dobey> bzoltan1: yes
<bzoltan1> dobey:  but not for running them
<dobey> bzoltan1: well the new versions of the libs are needed for anything that's developed against the newer versions of the libs
<davmor2> ogra_, awe_: issue one sorted icon is the wrong name, onto issue two, why the wifi is disabled by default
<ogra_> davmor2, can you file a new bug for the disabled wifi
<dobey> ah well, need to get lunch
<north> rsalveti: Then why did Ubuntu-telephony team had to go with another abstraction layer again ?
<rsalveti> north: to use ofono
<north> Well while that is a simple answer, why use Ofono, when you have RIL already ?
<rsalveti> north: because we don't want to depend on ril-only
<rsalveti> with ofono you could later on use whatever phone that ofono supports
<rsalveti> like on the desktop, with at modems and so on
<rsalveti> remember we also need to have a compatible solution for the desktop
<north> Yea kinda single RIL multiple modem support
<davmor2> awe_, cyphermox, ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1319906
<north> Have you tried porting Modem Manager to Ubuntu-Touch ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319906 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "indicator-network show wifi disabled on a bootstrap install or ota update on 31" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> right, but ofono also supports a bunch of additional modems
<ogra_> davmor2, thanks ...
<ogra_> awe_, ^^^^^
<rsalveti> north: we discussed that already, before we started the ofono rilmodem project, and ofono was way more complete
<rsalveti> voice calls, sim, etc etc
<north> Yes, but look at this perspective, while ofono supports legacy modems, mm supports newer modems which speak newer protocols
<rsalveti> modemmanager could only manage data at that point
<north> ok
<rsalveti> well, it's a price you pay, the features we needed were already in ofono
<north> Yes, I would like to port mm to ubuntu
<north> and test with it
<ogra_> we do have mm in the archive
<rsalveti> mm already works on ubuntu
<rsalveti> desktop uses mm with nm
<ogra_> we just dont use it on the phones
<ogra_> on desktop we use it for 3G dongles etc
<awe_> north, MM doesn't support voice
 * rsalveti lunch
<north> But using mm we can remove the dependency on libhybris
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you still need to talk to the container
<awe_> north, we don't use libhybris for telephony
<awe_> north, we talk to rild thru a socket
<ogra_> (for audio etc)
<north> oh yea. sorry awe_
<awe_> np
<ogra_> so while you have no hybris in the actual telephony stack there are enough bits that still requite hybris
<awe_> well sure...most of the image requires hybris
<awe_> ;D
<awe_> but again the main reason no to use MM was complete last of voice related functionality
<north> Hmmm,
<awe_> damn, my typing sucks this morning
<north> telephony is a quite complex area to work on, where noOEM goes the open source way :p
<north> and that OEM is Qualcomm most of the times :'D
<awe_> and by voice, I mean basic call support, call-waiting, conf calling, call forwarding, ...
<north> Yes, I understand
 * awe_ has to take-off; bbl
<SolarAquarion> I'm getting 404's when i update via apt-get
<AlbertA> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> AlbertA, pong
<AlbertA> Saviq: hey so I just responded to the e-mail thread about powerd/usc rework
<AlbertA> Saviq: so one questions is do we expect any other non-mir sources
<AlbertA> Saviq: for brightness/inactivity timer values?
<Saviq> AlbertA, I don't think so
<AlbertA> Saviq: otherwise I'll just get started on putting the protobuf messages and reusing the mir socket
<Saviq> AlbertA, the only sources would be u-s-c sessions
<Saviq> AlbertA, so they'd all have a Mir session
<Saviq> AlbertA, yeah, that's fine by me
<AlbertA> Saviq: ok and the other question is the proximity stuff I wasn't clear
<AlbertA> Saviq: my main concern is breaking things as they are right now
<AlbertA> Saviq: proximity is not handled by USC
<Saviq> AlbertA, it's handled in powerd right now, are you moving it out of there?
<AlbertA> Saviq: the handling was entrenched with display state changes which are out of powerd
<Saviq> AlbertA, right, so we need to find a place for it between greeter, usc and unity8
<AlbertA> Saviq: we could modify powerd slightly
<AlbertA> Saviq: because it still has the ofono stuff in there
<AlbertA> Saviq: and it could just emit a proximity event in that case, at least until the policy rearchitecture comes
<Saviq> AlbertA, makes sense
<Saviq> AlbertA, I'll need a clear head to think where I see it in the end, and that (clear head) is not gonna happen today
<AlbertA> Saviq: ok, just send me your thoughts on the e-mail thread
<Saviq> AlbertA, will do, but for now, since we want to keep the ofono things still in powerd, the above sounds good
<AlbertA> Saviq: ok
<north> also rsalveti, why did ubuntu-touch have to go with Cyanogenmod ? and Not AOSP ?
<ogra_> north, because at that time CM supported more devices so people could port more easily
<ogra_> north, we switched to AOSP kitkat a while ago for the supported devices
<north> Which means this statement should go into the wiki pages
<north> also, I would suggest the maintainers to update the wiki with more illustrations :) Just a suggestion :)
<ogra_> if we would find the time to update the wiki we would :P
<north> Sure ogra_ :)
<ogra_> to do that properly for all the new stuff doing a port yourself is kind of required to add/remove all the new steps
<ogra_> and that takes time
<ogra_> rsalveti, ricmm_, what is libconnectivity-cpp doing ? we are just trying to nail down the network breakage and that seems to be pulled in a new package
<ogra_> cyphermox, ^^^ do you knwo ?
<cyphermox> Wellark knows exactly
<cyphermox> it would allow things like indicator-network to do things with network devices, in theory
<ogra_> oh, i thought that was in the gcc4.8 changes
<ogra_> i see
<ogra_> so it is a new thing that came in with indicator-network
<Wellark> ogra_: yes. it just wraps NM, ofono and urfkill api's
<Wellark> only used by indicator-network atm
<ogra_> Wellark, does it alread yhook in to anything ?
<Wellark> the version in the repo only hooks up with NM
<ogra_> and could it interfere with anything we had before ?
<Wellark> nope.
<Wellark> does not change anything or keep any states of it's own
<Wellark> on system level
<ogra_> we can clearly nail donw the network breakage to a few certain images and your landing is the most suspicious in there
<ogra_> well, actually the only suspicious one
<Wellark> ogra_: what are the symptoms?
<Wellark> did you have a bug filed?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/29.changes http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/30.changes http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/31.changes  are the related changelogs
<ogra_> Wellark, no network on boot
<ogra_> we discussed that before :)
<Wellark> ogra_: will visit grocery store quickly
<Wellark> I will double check after taht
<Wellark> *that
<ogra_> and on flo and manta actually not even the wifi options are shown in the system-settings app
<ogra_> Wellark, davmor2 is just doing some tests and will update the bug
<davmor2> I might
<Wellark> ogra_: which bug?
<ogra_> Wellark, bug 1319906
<ubot5> bug 1319906 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "indicator-network show wifi disabled on a bootstrap install or ota update on 31" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319906
<Wellark> ogra_: what does "nmcli nm" show ?
<ogra_> (sorry, i already assigned to cyphermox ... might actually be libconnectivity-cpp0 related)
<Wellark> run inside adb-shell
<ogra_> Wellark, i dont have an broken install here ... davmor2 ^^^^
<Wellark> indicator-network shows wifi as disabled if NetworkManager tells it that WirelessEnabled property is false
<davmor2> ogra_: I don't have a broken install yet 28 worked remember
<cyphermox> all the information is already on the bug
<davmor2> Wellark: I filed it against network-manager as it seemed to be specific issue with wifi rather than 3g or the indicator
<cyphermox> it's the indicator
<cyphermox> in that bug, we see the output of nmcli con, nmcli dev, nmcli nm. the wireless device is not disabled, but it's disconnected
<cyphermox> Wellark: is anything you know setting an initial state in indicator-network as disconnected ?
<davmor2> cyphermox: I wasn't sure I assumed they were all related initially hence I added them all to one bug.  but there seems to be a new issue in that the settings app is blank on manta and flo on image 31
<mterry> Wellark, I have a branch attached to bug 1319580 btw
<ubot5> bug 1319580 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Secret agent should watch NetworkManager lifecycle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319580
<mterry> Wellark, I was testing it fine yesterday but I went to test a merge from trunk I did on it, and now I'm hitting the "no network indicator" bug
<mterry> Wellark, I thought I just had to update unity8 to fix that?  But didn't seem to work for me
<cyphermox> *sigh* I'm going to half-trash my bluetooth work and reflash my device and try to reproduce the issue
<cyphermox> davmor2: please, never assume two things are the same bug. I much rather we have hundreds of bug we can close off than one that is open for 3 different issues, that will never be resolved
<mterry> doanac, can you fill out the unity8 checklist (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8) for your https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/unity8/unlock-device-emulator/+merge/219573 branch?
<Wellark> cyphermox: _nothing_ in indicator-network should be setting any initial state
<Wellark> otherwise I would get disconnects each time I restart indicator-network
<Wellark> does anyone have such a system running where this problem is showing?
<Wellark> + could someone please start looking into making the test scripts to enable networking if it's disabled
<Wellark> that we need anyway
<polyl> is there a terminal on the ubuntu phone ?
<polyl> to connect to a server ?
<doanac> mterry: looks like you beat me to it?
<Wellark> mterry: is there a critical bug depending on that secret-agent bug?
<Wellark> I would like to take a look at it tomorrow if at all possible
<mterry> doanac, I did for the review side, but the proposer has their own checklist
<ogra_> Wellark, we're fiddling to much atm ... i think davmor2 will do a fresh install later and can give you info
<Wellark> it's already 8pm here
<ogra_> heh, you are ahead 1h :)
<mterry> Wellark, not five alarm critical, just a blocker for split greeter landing
<mterry> Wellark, i.e. take your time
<Wellark> mterry: how close is it to land?
<mterry> Wellark, or rather, tomorrow would be nice  :)
<Wellark> mterry: please send me an email on your EOD
<mterry> Wellark, close, but I've been saying that for weeks
<Wellark> so I don't forget
<Wellark> cyphermox: where does NM store the WirelessEnabled ?
<cyphermox> /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state. you shouldn't have to worry about that
<ogra_> Wellark, see #ubuntu-ci-eng ...
<Wellark> cyphermox: yep, I should not. just wanted to check
<doanac> rsalveti: you have a link/list of what apps are available for x86 emulator. for example seems like gallery_app and notes_app are missing?
<dobey> are we not building fat packages yet?
<rsalveti> doanac: I believe the native apps that are click are not yet available, we're waiting cjwatson to create the chroot for us to be able to build them for x86, then sergiusens will take care of creating and uploading them next week
<rsalveti> atm I think just qml and webbrowser apps are available, as they are arch independent
<sergiusens> doanac: native clicks are pending, and I think I didn;t loop you in, but we are going to enable them next week with fginther
<sergiusens> rsalveti: webbrowser is a deb
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure, I said web apps :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: lol, yeah, it's hard to read into that :-P
<sergiusens> core community apps would be there as well except for filemanager, music and terminal... as soon as music rids itself from grilo, it should also land there
<SolarAquarion> I'm getting 404's by the ubuntu repo's
<dobey> SolarAquarion: what repo? the main archive for deb packages?
<SolarAquarion> dobey: the main ones
<dobey> SolarAquarion: #ubuntu is the help channel for ubuntu, this channel is for discussion about ubuntu on phones
<SolarAquarion> dobey: i'm discussing ubuntu touch
<SolarAquarion> for armhf
<SolarAquarion> or something
<dobey> can you pastebin a specific error then?
<SolarAquarion> dobey ports.ubuntu.com 404 not found
<SolarAquarion> for binaries
<dobey> SolarAquarion: i think you need to ask for more help in #ubuntu then.
<SolarAquarion> dobey: this is for discussing bugs in the software?
<dobey> SolarAquarion: this channel is for discussion of development of ubuntu touch
<SolarAquarion> ok
<slvn_> hello ! just wondering if the branch of ted is going to be merged?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/ld-library-path/+merge/217832
<cjwatson> rsalveti: I have a patch for that from Michael in my queue to review, I think
<notilew> hi, someone porting ubuntu touch for Motox devices?
<BigWhale> Greetings...
<popey> hello BigWhale
<BigWhale> popey, hey! :)
<popey> hows you?
<BigWhale> popey, Overworked. But ok. :)
<BigWhale> but I just installed ubuntu on my nexus
<BigWhale> :D
<popey> \o/
<kenvandine> hey BigWhale!
<BigWhale> hey ken!
<BigWhale> Ok, KeePass needs porting to Ubuntu :)
<BigWhale> Phone
<BigWhale> all my passports are 30+ characters long and entering them with on screen keyboard is a pain :D
<kenvandine> BigWhale, i feel your pain
<BigWhale> :))
<veladem> Hello :D
<beidl_> is someone here who could answer a tiny technical question regarding ubuntu touch?
<beidl> I'm planning to port one of my qt apps to ubuntu touch. however, it requires some way to get access to usb devices.
<beidl> it's a music learning program. main feature is the ability to connect MIDI devices to the device... and play some music.
<beidl>  currently the application works on windows, linux (rtmidi) and android (libusb)
<beidl> are there any plans to give applications a way to access usb devices?
<t1mp> beidl: I think if you can access the usb devices via cpp you can expose those to qml and write an ubuntu touch app
<t1mp> maybe there is already a qt lib for that?
<beidl> t1mp: I'm more concerned about how opening the usb devices file descriptor from within the app works in the sandbox world
<t1mp> beidl: seems like libusb is already included in the imag libusb-1.0-0: Installed: 2:1.0.17-1ubuntu2
<t1mp> beidl: as far as I know you need to configure your click package to request the access that you need, and then the user needs to allow it when installing the package
<beidl> t1mp: interesting. I'd have to test it, but I'd be quite surprised if access to usb devices is not restricted on ubuntu touch
<t1mp> everything is restricted, so probably you need to study how the click packages work and request access to hardware
<t1mp> beidl: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/click/camera-apparmor.json for an example of the camera-app
<t1mp> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/files/head:/click/
<t1mp> beidl: I don't know much about it, but until you catch someone here who does, maybe http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/ helps
 * t1mp off now
<beidl> t1mp: not sure if there is an apparmor policy that would allow access to usb devices. I'm aware of the fact that it's a quite exotic use case ^^
<beidl> t1mp: anyway, thanks a lot!
<beidl> if there was a policy for my use case, the application would probably run without changes to the source. it's a miracle that it works on windows, desktop linux and android using the same code base. :)
<beidl> it was pretty hard though... for example, on windows a QMutex sometimes fails to lock, causing serious issues related to concurrency
<Saviq> jdstrand, hey, should pkcon install-local generate a profile for a .click?
<beidl> the thing is, on android, as soon as you connect a USB device to the tablet/phone using a USB to go adapter, the android framework asks the  user if he'd like to give the application access to the USB device
<jdstrand> Saviq: yes. sudo -H -u phablet pkcon install-local /path/to/click
<Saviq> jdstrand, I'm ssh'd in, good enough?
<beidl> in an ubuntu touch world, I could see hooking this functionality up with udev. but I assume there are no design plans for something like this
<beidl> for the UI
<belkinsa> Who is the Evernote developer sandbox for?
<jdstrand> Saviq: the security manifest will be placed in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks, then aa-clickhook will take that manifest and drop the appparmor policy in to /var/lib/apparmor/profiles, then the profile is loaded in to the kernel and the apparmor policy cache file is put in /var/cache/apparmor
<jdstrand> Saviq: should be. you just want to be phablet and not root
<Saviq> jdstrand, yeah, I'm not seeing it in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles
<Saviq> jdstrand, what do I do to debug?
<Saviq> jdstrand, want me to send you the .click?
<belkinsa> And is the way to close/kill an app?
<jdstrand> Saviq: what does 'sudo aa-clickhook' have to say?
<jdstrand> Saviq: you can send me the click
<Saviq> jdstrand, ah, invalid policy version, probably didn't update the policy for new framework
<jdstrand> Saviq: fyi, you can install click-reviewers-tools and run 'click-run-checks /path/to/click'
<jdstrand> that should catch that sort of thing
<Saviq> jdstrand, thanks, will dig more
<jdstrand> (though it is limited in that it won't know what click frameworks are on the target device)
<Saviq> jdstrand, I added "location" to my webapp, when trying to access location, getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7470164/ - is that expected?
<nethical> there are any news about ubuntu-touch for Galaxy s3?
<jdstrand> Saviq: we don't let apps talk to nm at this time, so if it is trying to figure out something from there, then yes it is expected
<Saviq> jdstrand, well, it's just a webapp asking the browser for location info
<jdstrand> Saviq: if there is an updated api that is safe to use, please file a bug against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu with the output of 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog'
<Saviq> jdstrand, I'll have a chat with tvoss tomorrow on the location service then
<jdstrand> what is the output of that command? ^
<jdstrand> (I know people have been working on a connection api, but I haven't seen it yet)
<Saviq> jdstrand, there's actually no DEN for the location API: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7470252/
<jdstrand> looks like you need the audio policy group, btw
<Saviq> jdstrand, but std{out,err} has: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7470260/
<Saviq> jdstrand, well, not really, there's no sound coming from that webapp - and if there is, I don't want it ;)
<Saviq> because it'd be ads
<jdstrand> Saviq: ok, then you are hitting the explicit denials in /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/policygroups/ubuntu/1.1/networking, so yes, that is expected
<Saviq> jdstrand, ok, will talk to tvoss tomorrow - this seems to be trying to figure out location from surrounding wifi networks
<jdstrand> there is nothing in syslog because we silenced them using 'deny'
<Saviq> yup
<jdstrand> it very well might be. the nm api however reveals way too much
<jdstrand> (which is why we deny it)
<jdstrand> he probably knows how this will all relate to the new connection api
<jdstrand> ok, gotta run!
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-16
<dobey> cwayne: aww now i can't reply on the post. but "Home ownership gets out of hand fast. ;)"
<cwayne> hah :)
<lotuspsychje> tail -f /var/log/syslog is pretty interesting from ubuntu touch :p
<bact> interesting how?
<lotuspsychje> seeing realtime probs
<FloatingGoat> Can I fetch my android files from ubuntu touch when dual booting?
<Overlordz> cheeseburger
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Endangered Species Day! :-D
<Mirv> mzanetti: are you testing/landing silo 005 today?
<mzanetti> Mirv: yes, I will
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> so the front page of system-settings shows one update ... tapping on it it says software is up to date
<ogra_> hmm, closing the app and restarting it fixes it
<Mirv> mzanetti: excellent. I'll just need to rebuild unity8 after it has landed
<mzanetti> Mirv: should I ping you once its landed?
<Mirv> mzanetti: yes please, although if I'm around I'll probably notice it anyhow
<mzanetti> ok. I will
<mandel> ogra_, is there any documentation of the steps to follow to generate an ubuntu touch image? I'd like to have an image with my own platform api for testing
<ogra_> mandel, bzr branch lp:project-rootstock-ng ... there is a build script inside that branch mimicing an image build ... note that it takes a long time to build 2h or so ...
<ogra_> it has options to inject your own packages or a PPA
<mandel> ogra_, awesome, is exactly what I needed
<ogra_> mandel, oh, there are issues with installing ppackages in chroots ... (i totally forgot) all image builds fail until sysvinit  2.88dsf-41ubuntu12 moved to the main archive
<ogra_> mandel, so better wait for that
<ogra_> ("rmadison sysvinit" will tell you about the status ... it still sits in -proposed i think)
<mandel> ogra_, ok, I'll be doing some maintenance work on udm while I wait, adding symbols and stuff like that so that people are free to use the client lib
<ogra_> :)
<mandel> ogra_, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/add-symbols/+merge/219810  I believe you are wisher in deb packages than I am :)
<mandel> ogra_, I'm not sure if it is the right way to export the symbols in cpp
<mhr3> mandel, what's the tool that you used?
<mandel> mhr3, dpkg-gensymbols but I'm not sure if I have to pass a special parameter for cpp
<mhr3> i mean it's horrible, but i didn't know about it :)
<mandel> mhr3, that looks very ugly
<mhr3> oh really?
<mhr3> you got this from gensymbols?
<mandel> mhr3, I might be missing something specific for cpp, but yes
<mandel> mhr3, I'm doing => dpkg-gensymbols -plibudm-priv-common.so -v0.3 -Osymbols.amd64 -elibudm-priv-common.so.*.*
<mandel> mhr3, might knowledge might be very outdated
<mhr3> mandel, just do empty symbols file and let buildpackage generate it for you ;)
<mhr3> mandel, i mean, only with the header
<sergiusens> mandel, did you see my comment about udm?
<mandel> sergiusens, nope, sorry, looking
<sergiusens> mandel: ack, the readArgs thing is broken it seems, so testing broke it ;)
<mandel> sergiusens, really? weird, I'll take a look
<sergiusens> mandel: I get download errors saying that Decode expects pointers
<mandel> sergiusens, where did you write the comment?
<mandel> mhr3, I'll do that
<mhr3> mandel, plus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I.27m_exposing_a_new_C.2BAC8-C.2B-.2B-_symbols_in_my_library.2C_it_seems_that_some_packaging_changes_are_needed.2BICY-
<mandel> mhr3, awesome, thx, I was missing the sed part to demangle the names
<sergiusens> asac: ogra_ http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/goget-ubuntu-touch/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu-emulator/diskimage/customization.go#L29
<sergiusens> network manager does run though
<asac> ok
<ogra_> we are looking for an issue with the network indicator ... so i guess that should be fine to try  in the emulator
<ogra_> oh you set ip eth0 ... not a wlan facke connection ... hmm
<sergiusens> ogra_: http://developer.android.com/tools/devices/emulator.html#emulatornetworking
<cwayne> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> hey cwayne
<cwayne> ogra_, heya, did your rewrite of ubuntu-touch-session land yet?
<ogra_> cwayne, nope ... to much desaster handling this week
<ogra_> cwayne, i'll push your session change later today ...
<ogra_> (havent forgotten about it ... there is still an open tab in my browser with it ;) )
<ogra_> we currently cant build images anyway to land it anywhere
<cwayne> ogra_, :) thanks. sorry to bug, was just going through my list to update statuses
<cwayne> ah
<sergiusens> cwayne: well an updated  golang-go-flags should be in utopic (since the original sync) in case you haven't noticed
<cwayne> sergiusens, oh, awesome, thanks!
<asac> ogra_: Wellark: thostr_: so using emulator i get the crash i think right after booting
<asac> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ls /var/crash/
<asac> _usr_lib_i386-linux-gnu_indicator-network_indicator-network-service.32011.crash
<ogra_> yay
<asac> hope helps debugging
<asac> Wellark: go go go  :)
<ogra_> davmor2, in case you can get your flo online could you check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1320154
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320154 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "browser related actions do not work in privacy settings" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<asac> Wellark: did the emulator help debugging the crash?
<Wellark> asac: I'm pretty sure it's the same "missing ofono" crash that we see on manta and flo
<asac> Wellark: yeah, thought you had no tablet to debug
<asac> hence pointing you that you can reproduce it on emulator
<asac> x86
<Wellark> I could repro by just doing "sudo stop ofono"
<Wellark> asac: but thanks! :)
<Wellark> I need a tablet though to debug the other issues
<asac> Wellark: which issues?
<asac> Wellark: try emulator please
<asac> its awesome
<asac> the x86
<Wellark> asac: it's not that usable for me with indicator-network unless it emulates actual wifi devices as well :)
<Wellark> which it doesn't
<Wellark> but I could take a look
<asac> rsalveti: can emulator emulate wifi? or maybe pass through to host?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> you could probably fake the wlan0 name via udev rules ... but that wont give you wifi features for the device
<ogra_> asac, http://developer.android.com/tools/devices/emulator.html#emulatornetworking
<asac> wonder what would happen if you pass through a USB wifi dongle to the qemu
<asac> afaik you can make usb devices available in qemu quest?
<ogra_> right, but i guess it also becomes ethX
<Wellark> I've done this sort of hacking before using virtualbox and passing through wifi usb adapters
<Wellark> it works marvelously
<ogra_> well, then it might work too with qemu ... we should definitely look into that
<Wellark> ogra_, davmor2, sil2100: thostr_ prepared silo 11
<ogra_> yay
<davmor2> \o/
<Wellark> on devices where you can't get internet because of the crash you can just manually download the indicator-network*arm*.deb
<Wellark> and adb push that to the device
<Wellark> I need to visit a pharmacy real quick while the packages are being built
<Wellark> thostr_: oh, forgot to merge trunk. pushed now an update
<Wellark> thostr_: please hit "Build"
<Wellark> if the silo was building already
<Wellark> seems it still on a state of "ready to build"
<Wellark> so we should be all good.
<mhall119> bzoltan1: Kaleo: is there a way to make a WebView/UbuntuWebView a Page's flickable so that the header hides properly?
<mhall119> I haven't been able to get them to play nicely together
<Kaleo> mhall119, hmmm, I don't know, our specialist in that matter is timp
<mhall119> t1mp: I can never tab-complete your name because I always start with ti :(
<mhall119> anyway, see above
<t1mp> mhall119: yeah.. I wanted timp, but it is taken already
<t1mp> mhall119: I don't know about the webview. Is it a Flickable?
<mhall119> t1mp: I don't know, but surely we could make our own UbuntuWebView flickable if we needed to
<mhall119> olivier isn't around to comment on that though
<t1mp> mhall119: Page has a flickable property, which automatically detects if you put a Flickable inside the Page, and links that to the header
<t1mp> mhall119: but it is also possible to set Page.flickable to anything you want if it is not auto-detected
<t1mp> mhall119: if the webview is or has a Flickable, it should be easy to do. If not, then it is hard to do
<bzoltan1> mhall119: as far as I know the webview captures that input
<mterry> ogra_, do you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-touch-session/split/+merge/211549 ?  I just realized it never got an approved sign off (I'm doing split landing prep)
<ogra_> mterry, hmm, are you sure that NM pkla is needed ? i think we do soemthing similar at build time in livecd-rootfs
<mterry> ogra_, read the comments in that file
<ogra_> hah, blind me :P
<mterry> ogra_, it was missing a lightdm section
<mterry> ogra_, so I expanded and we can eventually drop from livecdfs
<Hennakin> hi there. i have my lg google nexus 4 running on ubuntu touch 14.04. everything is working fine - only the call quality is really bad. it sounds like a robot speaking. do i need a specific radio image for it to work properly? is there a check i can do to verfiy the correct version installed or is there another trick like specific mixer settings for my device?
<ogra_> --poweroff-delay defines how long the animation runs on shutdown ?
<mterry> ogra_, no, that's a hack around a mir problem of seeing a "frame gap" when turning on the screen
<mterry> ogra_, like you'll see an old frame or two
<ogra_> ah, k
<mterry> ogra_, not technically related to split greeter, but part of "seemless locking"
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> mterry, approved
<mterry> ogra_, thanks man
<ogra_> cwayne, same for your session change
<cwayne> ogra_, thank you sir
<davmor2> ogra_: meh what's the link for the silo my brain isn't working today
<davmor2> ogra_: nvm I remembered
<ogra_> davmor2, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-011/
<davmor2> ogra_: oh man arm64 and amd64 next to each other I wonder how many people are going to click on the wrong one or wonder why its built all the packages twice :)
<ogra_> heh
<cwayne> rsalveti, ^ once the session change goes in, you could ship a upstart override for the x86 emulator to fix that unity8 issue :)
<Hennakin> is there an open issue about bad call quality on the nexus4 on trusty tahr ?
<popey> Hennakin: not that I'm aware of, can you be more specific?
<kenvandine> popey, actually my wife complains that i'm hard to understand when I'm on my mako
<kenvandine> but on my end it sounds fine
<popey> low mic volume?
<seb128> kenvandine, that's because you are so shy/have such a low voice :p
<popey> hahah
<ogra_> seb128, shy and american ? does that exist ?
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... i'm sure that's it :)
<seb128> ogra_, not sure, but I know it's not kenvandine :p
 * ogra_ thinks the shy americans just buy guns and stop being shy
<rsalveti> mandel: remember that if you touch the compat side of the platform-api (the part that gets included in the android container), you'll need to rebuild the android image
<mandel> rsalveti, thx, AFAIK I'm ok but is something to keep in mind.. (me takes notes)
<mterry> Wellark, you asked me to send you a reminder email yesterday about https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-network/watch-nm-dbus/+merge/219705, but I forgot  :-/
<Wellark> mterry: np. there was a critical problem I have been working on the whole day anyway
<Hennakin> I got a problem with my nexus4 using trusty tahr: the caller has really bad audio quality. i can understand him well. It seems that some sort of latency (drop outs) problem or something else. Callers say it sounds like a robot 4-bit crap voice. Can it be that i have the wrong radio image installed?
<Hennakin> I have the developer branch installed and keep it updated.
<Hennakin> A friend of me has the same problems with the same phone but another provider in another city - so i think it´s not related to the quality of the phone network.
<popey> Hennakin: sounds like a bug which might need filing in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+filebug?no_redirect
<Hennakin> Can i somehow check which version of closed modules i am using?
<popey> Hennakin: which specific modules?
<ShayaN> Hello.
<Guest19999> i have Question, i wonder if anyone could helpme...
<mbalmer> Oh, I doubt that.
<Guest19999> can i install ubuntu on my android tablet acer iconia b1 a71 with LOCKED Bootloader?!
<Guest19999> i mean possible?
<dpm> hi dobey, so to merge the translations of core apps .desktop files I was thinking of just copying the cmake changes you did to the click scope to use intltool. I see it's now using POTFILES.in and LINGUAS. Is there a way that these could be generated on-the-fly instead of maintaining them manually? I'm not too worried about POTFILES.in, but I wouldn't want to have to manually track and modify LINGUAS across 20 apps every time we get a new translation fr
<dpm> om LP.
<dpm> I know python-distutils-extra does some magic to generate these during build, so I'm wondering if we could do something similar with cmake
<dobey> dpm: you don't need the LINGUAS
<dobey> dpm: we've dropped the LINGUAS file in click scope recently
<dpm> ah, nice
<dpm> dobey, ah, I see it now on the 'devel' branch. What about POTFILES.in?
<Hennakin> popey: i do not know the names. but some modules like the one for the radio functionality to make calls for example. i think i could potentially check some things like mixer settings for making phone calls, radio image version (if there are versions that are not supported by Trusty Tahr), some logfiles where a could find info about a phone call or debugging info (which i dont know how to
<Hennakin> enable).
<dobey> dpm: we have a POTFILES.in because we are using intltool-update to generate the .pot file
<dobey> dpm: i was trying to make the translations support in click scope work as closely as possible to how we use intltool in autotools projects, so i could learn some things and translate what i learn back into support in intltool for working under cmake as well
<Hennakin> Oops - i just found out that i have 14.10 (the new utopic unicorn) running on my nexus4. should i install 14.04 to get rid of my bad quality phone calls problem or is itok to use it?
<dpm> dobey, ok, so you'd recommend to still use POTFILES.in, then?
<dobey> dpm: i didn't look at how you were currently building translations in those apps
<dobey> dpm: if you are not using POTFILES.in currently, there isn't a huge reason to start using it (doing so is a bit complex at this point)
<dobey> dpm: you're generating the .pot file by calling xgettext directly right?
<dpm> dobey, exactly, and using a script to extract the translatable messages from the .desktop.in files. That would need to be rewritten in a nicer way, but can't wait. But in any case, we need to add at least a way to merge the translations back.
<dpm> so I was thinking of just using intltool
<dpm> but *can wait, I meant
<dpm> what we need to do now is the merging back to .desktop
<dobey> dpm: have a url to the source of the script that pulls the messages from the .desktop.in?
<dpm> it's inside the cmake, let me find an app that uses it
<dobey> i think you're not doing things the standard way there, and just using tr() in the .desktop file, which is kind of weird.
<dobey> dpm: i guess calculator-app is doing it this way right?
<dpm> dobey, yes, that's what I meant by it needs rewriting. Yes, calc is doing it this way: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt#L54
<dobey> dpm: ok, i really need to get lunch now. but i'll look at calculator and see if i can make a simple enough change that you can apply to the other core apps as well
<dpm> that'd be awesome, thanks dobey!
<dobey> no problem :)
<mterry> sil2100, do you have a link for the bug that prevented network indicator from showing up?
<mterry> I'm seeing same thing in my split silo and trying to find out why
<sil2100> mterry: oh, I think there is a fix for that already
<sil2100> mterry: I mean, did you rebuild unity8?
<sil2100> mterry: (like, synced with unity8 trunk and rebuilt)
<sil2100> mterry: since the problem in our touch images was that unity8 with the required changes for the new network indicator weren't uploaded I guess
<mterry> sil2100, I did resync and rebuild...  That's why I'm confused
<mterry> Must be some new problem!  :(
<mterry> Seems like some mismatch between network-indicator and ofono
<sil2100> hm hm, since the landing for that was I think indicator-network, connectivity-api and unity8
<sil2100> And even more components, so the change involved: unity8, connectivity-api, indicator-network, qmenumodel and unity-notifications <- but the 2 last ones might be a bit less important
<Wellark> anyone has any idea where this message is coming from?
<Wellark> I see from the text that it's some sort of a balance notification coming from the cellular provider
<Wellark> http://imagebin.org/311028
<Wellark> (note, chromium now things imagebin.org is malware...)
<Wellark> bfiller: I'm pretty sure that comes from the messaging side.. anyone I could aks?
<Wellark> I used to get that before, too. but the text was not visible
<Wellark> so I had no idea what it was about
<Wellark> also the "?" in that message should be €
<Wellark> so we have an encoding problem somewhere :)
<Wellark> bfiller: it seems to be same kind of a message I get when I use those magic *XXX# codes in the dialer
<phq> Hello, I'm having a problem with the following commands(run as root) reporting that the instance does not exist: ubuntu-emulator create myinstance && ubuntu-emulator run myinstance
<achiang> doanac: i see you've messed about with phablet-network in the past...
<doanac> achiang: wow. i hate VCS :)
<achiang> doanac: it would be nice if i could copy multiple NM configs to the device and not have it blow away the active_ws_connection.conf every time
<achiang> doanac: why do you think VCS was invented? linus invented it when he turned from a coder to a manager ;)
<doanac> i'm stealing that quote.
<achiang> doanac: except i can't figure it out. simply copying various NM configs from my host to target doesn't seem to result in happiness when i run "nmcli con list"
<doanac> achiang: it sounds like a reasonable request to me. I don't know NM stuff too well though.
<achiang> that is, NM only seems to know about the most recently deployed config
<achiang> doanac: hm, ok.... i'll keep poking along then
<doanac> i think you probably need to get sergio's take on this. (seems to be offline now though)
<achiang> doanac: yes, why do you think i'm harassing you? because sergio is not online! ;)
<doanac> achiang: you are very skilled. i like your style
<achiang> "the Macbeth understudy is cursed with bad luck too..."
<doanac> i may need to become your apprentice :)
<achiang> :)
<mterry> Wellark, so I'm looking at an issue in split-greeter mode where indicator-network isn't showing up in the greeter
<mterry> Wellark, is there any easy way to get more debugging output from indicator-network?
<mterry> or at least to easily debug which menus it's exporting or something
<mterry> Wellark, aha!  If I set the profile to "phone" instead of "phone_greeter" it works...  Something in the recent rewrite broke phone_greeter
<Wellark> mterry: right. I'm not exporting it properly.
<Wellark> sorry
<Wellark> please file a bug that the phone_greeter profile is not being exporter
<Wellark> I will take care of it next week
<Wellark> thanks!
<Wellark> have a great weekend!
<mterry> Wellark, I've filed a bug and working on a branch, no worries!
<dobey> mhall119: around?
<dobey> anyone around that has access to manage core apps on devportal?
<mhall119> dobey: I am around
<mhall119> do you mean the website, or the store?
<mhall119> I have access to manage the website, but I think only popey has access to update the apps in the store
<dobey> mhall119: well not sure, becaue i really have no idea how teams work in respect to the devportal
<dobey> mhall119: what i want to know, is the value of "Keywords" in the store for ubuntu-calculator-app
<mhall119> let me see if I can get that
<rsalveti> cwayne: did the workaround worked reliably for you? (emulator)
<taiebot> I am the only with problem with gsm connection on nexus 4? downgraded to r28 devel still cannot connect to gsm
<ogra_> works fine for me
<taiebot> On r33
<ogra_> on 28
<ogra_> everything above 28 is known to have wifi and 3G issues
<popey> mhall119: just saw my name mentioned, wassup?
<taiebot> on 28 wifi is ok but no icon for gsm
<mhall119> dobey: Keywords: calculator,math
<mhall119> popey: dobey just needed some info about the calculator app'
<mhall119> app's metadata in the store
<popey> mhall119: i cant edit core apps
<mhall119> popey: who can?
<popey> i can only accept / reject them. sergio / balloons and mirv have the creds to upload/edit
<mhall119> ah, ok, good to know, thanks
<dobey> ah
<popey> dobey: what needs changing?
<dobey> popey: nothing at the moment, just curious what the values were
<popey> ok, i can hepl
<popey> *help
<dobey> there's no direct way to see them in the client afaik
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474655/
<popey> run that python
<popey> it will spawn a browser window in which you can see all the metadata for apps in store
<taiebot> on 28 i am affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1318755 but now my gsm do not want to start. i think there is a problem with the kernel. I used to notice that after work where i have very poor gsm network i could not reconnect without a hard reboot or having to do adb shell sudo reboot
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318755 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Missing cellular settings " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cwayne> rsalveti, yeah, ive only booted maybe 4-5 times since i did it, but it's worked each time
<dobey> oh, they are in the details for the package
<dobey> so i guess i can see them that way
<dobey> thanks mhall119 and popey
<rsalveti> cwayne: great, will propose the workaround later then
<ogra_> taiebot, the network-indicator should be fully fixed in image 34 (once that was built)
<ogra_> the settings kind of depend on it too ...
<ogra_> there were many issues with that indicator change in vereything after image 28
<mhall119> popey: well isn't that a handy little script
<popey> yes!
<ogra_> taiebot, if you want an always working image better stay on devel ...
<popey> mhall119: made by the author of beru iirc
<popey> its on github
<ogra_> devel-proposed is broken often enough
<taiebot> ogra_ : Are you sure the indicator is the problem? i do think there is something more problematic. i had gsm before on 28 now i cannot connect to gsm
<taiebot> ogra_ will go back to devel its safer :)
<ogra_> :)
 * mhall119 stays off -proposed for a reason :)
<taiebot> ogra_ flash to devel and i have lost all my contacts is that suppose to happen?
<ogra_> depends how you flashed
<ogra_> --wipe definitely does what you think it would
<taiebot>  ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel
<ogra_> that should not delete your contacts ... but ... if the addressbok app format changed in the new version and it somehowconverted your contacts to it thihs could indeed have influence when going back
<taiebot> ogra_ sorry reboot agained and i have my contacts back still no gsm though...
<ogra_> no gsm or just no icon ?
<taiebot> no gsm
<ogra_> hmm
<taiebot> ogra_ looking at ofono scripts in /usr/share/ofono/scripts
<ogra_> are you sure you didnt simply run out of creadit ?
<ogra_> *credit
<taiebot>  python enable-modem
<taiebot> Connecting modem /hfp/10683F5C8E08_3C363DA4136A...
<taiebot> Can't set modem 'Powered': org.ofono.Error.Failed: Operation failed
<taiebot> tried earlier with girlfriend simcard
<ogra_> awe_, ^^
<ogra_> seems another gsm issue
<taiebot> i think UT try to connect to wrong modem
<taiebot> Should it not connect to /ril_0 ?  mine try to connect /hfp/10683F5C8E08_3C363DA4136A...
<awe_> taiebot, you shouldn't need to use the scripts at all, when the device is powered up, urfkill is supposed to online the modem
<awe_> this was previously done by telepathy-ofono
<awe_> what device are you running?
<taiebot>  I cannot connect to any gsm network.
<taiebot> Nexus 4 i am having this bug . https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1318755
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318755 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Missing cellular settings " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<awe_> So there's a bug which won't be fixed till image 34 where the 3g icon is not displayed on the panel, even if you're connected
<awe_> can you check the output of 'list-modems | grep Online'?
<ogra_> awe_, he went back to 28 after having these issues
<awe_> ogra_, do we have a 34 yet?
<ogra_> waiting for ufw which fixes a test issue ... should migrate from proposed soon
<ogra_> then i'll build
<awe_> ogra_, too many broken pieces landing, which makes trying to debug anything very frustrating
<ogra_> yes
<awe_> let's see how 34 looks
<taiebot> I have 5 output of Online = 0
<awe_> are you on image 28?
<taiebot> yes
<ogra_> awe_, we normally keep the changeset to a handfull of packages ...
<ogra_> but with the broken builders today plus ripping out all python2 from the image plus the borken indicator it was simply to much
<awe_> taiebot, if the script 'online-modem' doesn't bring up your modem, I would try a reboot
<awe_> I have seen an issue where the modem sometimes doesn't get onlined when the device boots
<taiebot> Did a few already cannot get it trigerred. Is my phone dead ?
<awe_> but I could only get it to happen twice earlier today with image #33
<awe_> every other time, it works just fine
<awe_> no, I don't think your phone is dead
<taiebot> should i remove all those modems? and only keep /ril_0
<awe_> no
<awe_> what other modems?
<dobey> did your imei get blacklisted?
<awe_> there's only one modem on a mako
<awe_> dobey, no his modem is not online
<awe_> 'Online' is the radio control
<awe_> if it's set to 0
<awe_> then the radio is off
<awe_> we landed the stack components for flight-mode earlier this week
<dobey> oh
<awe_> which just changes which component sets the modem online
<awe_> it used to be tp-ofono
<awe_> now it's urfkill
<awe_> and in some cases
<taiebot> python list-modems give me 5 different choice of modems  /hfp/10683F5C8E08_3C363DA4136A   /hfp/10683F5C8E08_3C363DA4136A
<awe_> can you pastebin?
<dobey> well those 2 are the same thing
<awe_> also those look like BT devices
<awe_> hfp = "hands free profile"
<awe_> fyi, you can just run '/usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems', you don't need to supply "python"
<taiebot> http://tinyurl.com/mgbvvtm
 * dobey wonders what happened to tassader
<awe_> taiebot, can you also try to disable BT?
 * kenvandine is fighting the urge to upgrade the laptop to utopic before traveling this weekend
<taiebot> BT?
<awe_> bluetooth
<dobey> kenvandine: don't do it
<awe_> have you installed any other software on your device is it totally stock?
<kenvandine> i need to rebuild a bunch of things for trusty though...
<kenvandine> dobey, but i won't
<awe_> taiebot, ril_0 is the main modem, and it doesn't even show up as powered
<dobey> kenvandine: vm it
<awe_> which is bad
<awe_> taiebot, my advice to you would be to wait for image #34 to land
<taiebot> Just for my knowledge what is the use of the other modem?
<awe_> those all are Bluetooth devices
<dobey> taiebot: have you flashed with --bootstrap --wipe? (hopefully you have any data backed up)
<awe_> taiebot, and I'm surprised they're showing up without you explicitly pairing them
<taiebot> no the only stuff i have done to rootstock image is enable rw and manually set 3g
<awe_> taiebot, what do you mean by "manually set 3g"?
<awe_> and why are you using a rootstock image?
<awe_> vs. a standard touch image?
<awe_> ogra_, ^^?
<ogra_> why do you ask me ? :)
<awe_> you wrote rootstock?  ;)-
<ogra_> yeah, but i didnt decide for taiebot :)
<awe_> and I thought maybe you'd already found this out from taiebot
<ogra_> taiebot, i would only use rootstock if i really need to ... because i fiddle with the android system.img or so
<taiebot> because 6 month ago could not get access to 3g netwrok did few changes to the file where all the 3g operators are set..
<ogra_> or to roll some special image
<ogra_> ah
<taiebot> this neverworked though and never encountered a problem..
<ogra_> i think you should actually backup and do a proper install then
<awe_> +1
<dobey> indeed
<taiebot> but i will have to do the same as my 3g network is not recognised by ut
<awe_> we've made big improvements to the provisioning for gprs
<ogra_> rootstock is nice for one shot installs ... but it wont for example upgrade your kernel or recovery if there are new bits
<awe_> taiebot, that said, if you flash a stock image and you're network still isn't provisioned with the latest code, then let us know and we can try to patch our gprs db
<awe_> but it you just patch yourself, we'll never know
<taiebot> Do i just have to copy home folder?
<awe_> taiebot, you need to flash a standard image using ubuntu-device-flash
<awe_> and use --wipe
<ogra_> for backup the home folder shuld be fine
<awe_> I also would recommend waiting till image #34 is available
<ogra_> which i just triggered :)
<awe_> awesome
<taiebot> ok found back which file i have modified mobile-provider-info
<awe_> so I would make sure you copy that file
<taiebot> i do not think this is related to my problem will wait for 34 to see if it solves my problem..
<awe_> however we also now use a new db
<awe_>  /system/etc/apns-conf.xml
<ogra_> note that 34 might have other issues though ...
<awe_> modifying mbpi directly is not advised
<ogra_> the test results for 33 didnt look so well
<awe_> well, I don't know what to say then
<taiebot> to enable 3g i had to do https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1225174/comments/14
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225174 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cellular Settings -- No way to edit APN" [High,Triaged]
<awe_> right, but it's better to modify the ofono gprs file in /var/lib/ofono/<IMSI>/
<awe_> but only after stopping ofono
<t1mp> ogra_: you mean in general there were a lot of failures in image33?
<awe_> again we've changed our provisioning db now
<ogra_> t1mp, yup
<t1mp> ogra_: popey and I just tested weather-app in image 33 and it is all good on our devices, but on the dashboard it has a lot of red
<awe_> it's much more complete, and there's a good chance it will just work
<ogra_> we went from 11 to 32 failures
<ogra_> t1mp, aah, good
<awe_> sigh
<awe_> perhaps asac needs to declare defcon-0
<awe_> ( or whatever it's called )
<ogra_> awe_, we will do that if we're not better on monday
<t1mp> ogra_: actually, weather app in image 33 has less failures than 32 because some flaky tests were fixed :)
<ogra_> i actually expect a few improvements in 34
<dobey> awe_: we must not allow a mine shaft gap!
<ogra_> t1mp, well, the dashboard shows 10 for weather ...
<taiebot> No problem if you could add my provider i would be more than happy :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+bug/1266275 or if you could allow the community to fill this file i would be more than happy to help
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266275 in telephony-service "impossible to connect to 3g network" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> 32 only had 4
<t1mp> ogra_: I got those 4 in 32 also, but everything passes in 33, see https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_140514/+merge/219516/comments/525162
<ogra_> t1mp, note that all of python2 was removed from the image with 33
<ogra_> might be related
<ogra_> also there were issues with wifi in on the lab devices ...
<ogra_> if weather polls a remote source that will likely cause extra failures
<ogra_> anyway  ... #34 is building ... lets hope that fixes the wifi issues as expected ...
 * ogra_ EODs ...
<dobey> ogra_: shouldn't you have done that ~6 hrs ago? :P
<taiebot> Thanks guys  hope my problem will get fixed with the next image
<awe_> ogra, so his provider isn't in apns-conf.xml.  VECTONE is yet another MVNO
<awe_> so I moved his bug to the android project, and we
<awe_> will need to get the right details sorted out to update the db
 * awe_ hopes the settings team hurries up on the Edit APN UI
<nik90_> rsalveti: ping (hope it is not too late)
<rsalveti> nik90_: pong
<nik90_> rsalveti: is it possible to go landscape in the emulator?
<rsalveti> nik90_: there's a way to change the orientation of the emulator screen, but not sure yet if that's connected with the sensors data
<rsalveti> Ctrl-F11 and Ctrl-F12
<nik90_> rsalveti: if I were to report bugs against the ubuntu emulator, where do I report it?
<rsalveti> nik90_: feel free to open a bug against the android package
<rsalveti> next week I'm going to check everything that is broken in there
<nik90_> rsalveti: yeah..I just wanted to report wishlist bugs :)
<rsalveti> let me know the bug number as well
<nik90_> rsalveti: will do
<rsalveti> thanks
<nik90_> rsalveti: you were right, the sensors are not connected to the orientation
<a_muva__> just want to report if someone calls my nexus 4, the phone rings only once, and then once again when I press Answer button. I have to wait until sound ends and then I can speak.
<rsalveti> a_muva__: please open a bug against the telephony-app
<a_muva__> ok
<rsalveti> a_muva__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app
<a_muva__> thank you
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-17
<ignacio|here> Hi all :)
<du> oi
<du> Tem alguém ai?
<daker-mobile> hi
<Moony22> hello
<Moony22> i cant see ubuntu touch on the website
<Moony22> Hello?
<Moony22> can I install ubuntu touch on a nexus 5?
<UltimateNate> I wonder if DroidX would support ubuntu
<UltimateNate> Droid X2
<Moony22> Is ubuntu touch any good?
<Rienzilla> ehm
<Rienzilla> well
<Rienzilla> it is kinda usable on supported devices
<Rienzilla> it's coming along nicely
<Moony22> Rienzilla: I'm going to try dual boot
<Moony22> Hm
<Moony22> ubuntu touch seems nice certainly
<Moony22> how can I close apps?
<Moony22> whoops found it
<Moony22> but where is my search ability?
<Moony22> major issue
<Moony22> my sim card is not detected
<enzoMatrix> hello
<enzoMatrix> i have some problem with flash u-t for htc desire z
<enzoMatrix> anyone can help?
<daker-mobile> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-18
<Parmadog> Hi. I have problem installing android ubuntu dualboot. Script trys to load CWM recovery and stucks in loop there. I have tried with 2 fresh ubuntu installs with no luck. Would it be safe to use newer version of CWM recovery than the one script tries to use?
<kiselink> hello
<kiselink> i am in middle of loading ubuntu touch on nexus 10;   got it unlocked and made more progress but now the tablet just blinks four colors and can't get the
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-11
<trickvi_> Elleo: the question was whether I should include modified copies of the code that generates the database or if I should just include the original text
<trickvi_> (I noticed that the greek layout only included the original text in the MR
 * trickvi_ goes to learn how to push this to launchpad and make an MR
<Elleo> trickvi_: cool, send me the link when you're done and I'll review it tomorrow
<Elleo> trickvi_: if you haven't already could you sign the CLA? http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/contributors
<trickvi_> Elleo: done (except I noticed my email was wrong on the commits)
<trickvi_> Elleo: I put you as the reviewer so you should have gotten an email
<Elleo> trickvi_: great, thanks; I'll include it with the others tomorrow
<trickvi_> Elleo: awesome thanks, I'm resubmitting it to update my email
<anyonebutme> Hi, I've got a hold of a Meizu M1 note, after googling a little i found that it's a close cousin of the one that runs ubuntu.
<anyonebutme> Obviously i came here.
<anyonebutme> Has anyone had any expirience with those? any tips, linke etc, would be much appreciated.
<anyonebutme> of maybe i should just flash it with cyanogen and come back in a few months when other people bricked their phones for me?
<DonkeyHotei> anyonebutme: the ubuntu one isn't even public yet
<anyonebutme> ok... so i should be patient?
<anyonebutme> is there a way to try it with less then 90% chance of bricking anything? i'm looking at the debian pages too (https://wiki.debian.org/Mobile) this looks even more theoretical then ubuntu atm.
<rsalveti> morphis: did you have to apply any extra patch to that tree? if not I guess we can try to update the tree for mako/flo so we can at least test the userspace
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> jamesh: FYI the QQuickAsyncImageProvider is now in the overlay PPA so you can start using it for a landing too
<jamesh> Mirv: I noticed.  Thanks!
<Mirv> you're welcome!
<juzzlin_> hmm...my Bq 4.5 has suddenly started to switch itself off when there's about 29% of battery left and it won't boot unless I charge it for a while
<juzzlin_> either the battery status is horribly off or this is somekind of a hardware failure..
<popey> juzzlin_: i think you're right, the battery gauge is inaccurate. I have seen similar this weekend
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Twilight Zone Day! 😃
<dholbach> sergiusens, rsalveti: do you know who could take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/urfkill/monitor-script/+merge/257592?
<DonkeyHotei> so far, i've had no feedback on http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696198/
<popey> DonkeyHotei: what you expecting?
<DonkeyHotei> if anyone can say whether it gives any clues as to why there is no video playback
<popey> maybe poke jhodapp when he wakes
<popey> he's our expert in this area I think.
<ogra_> well, did you follow the resent ML discussions about video playback in vivid ?
<DonkeyHotei> been a couple weeks since i looked at the ml
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: i can't find a relevant thread; what was the title?
<mzanetti> alecu, hey, you up already?
<mzanetti> please ping me when you have some time to help me finding an issue with the app store scope
<sturmflut2> Argh, some guy managed to flash Android to his Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition using the Android firmware tools supplied by bq for the Android version -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/621971/
<alecu> mzanetti: pong!
<jgdx> sturmflut2, isn't he allowed?
<mzanetti> alecu, hey ho. so... my wife's BQ keeps on hiding the review part for apps
<jgdx> sergiusens, hey, could you take a look at the email? Thanks
<mzanetti> she only can write reviews for like 5 mins after rebooting, then the input box disappears from the store
<mzanetti> alecu, ^
<alecu> mzanetti: yup, we've seen something like that. Let me find the bug...
<sturmflut2> jgdx: Technically yes, but in reality no. He used a special tool supplied by the SoC vendor to reconfigure the whole internal structure of his phone, it will no longer run Ubuntu in this state and bq hasn't released the necessary configurations to change everything back for Ubuntu.
<sturmflut2> jgdx: If they had, it would have been possible to buy the Android version of the E4.5 and flash Ubuntu on it.
<ogra_> sturmflut2, hmm, i thought they had flashtool and images for that on their page ...
<ogra_> john-mcaleely might know where to find that
<sturmflut2> ogra_: For the Ubuntu Edition they only have the Manuals, no flashtool. At least AFAICS.
<popey> sturmflut2: other people have done that
<ogra_> right
<popey> sturmflut2: "studio_" who hangs around here asked them directly for the tool I believe.
<john-mcaleely> sturmflut2, ogra_ I understand they are still working on publishing them
<ogra_> sturmflut2, how do you knoe from the askubuntu text that he did that btw ...
<alecu> mzanetti: hmm... I can't find the bug, but I'm pretty sure I saw that bug in the week before the sprint
<alecu> mzanetti: I'll ask dobey when he starts his day.
<sturmflut2> ogra_: He told me on G+
<ogra_> ah
<bqphone> good day, any idea when 15.04 update will reach bqphone?
<ogra_> well, there is definitely a way to get the tool and image ...
<popey> bqphone: some weeks.
<bqphone> it is some weeks ago :P
<sturmflut2> ogra_: I'll refer him to the bq customer support then?
<jgdx> sturmflut2, oh, makes sense
<ogra_> yeah, i assume thats the best you can do
<popey> bqphone: its not ready yet
<bqphone> lets hope it comes soon, thx for the answer
<ogra_> bqphone, well, better hope it comes stable :P
<alecu> mzanetti: I think it's this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1421710
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421710 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Rating entry form does not appear sometimes" [High,Triaged]
<bqphone> ogra_ i do :)
 * ogra_ prefers stable over soon ;)
<bqphone> another question, any idea when telegram will support audio messages?
<mzanetti> alecu, do you need any logs or something?
<robin-hero> Hi all! Is there any news about today's OTA-3.5 update?
<alecu> mzanetti: no need for logs. I can still reproduce it. I know pstolowski has been working on a some changes to the review code of the click scope to support editing of reviews, so hopefully this will be fixed by it.
<mzanetti> alecu, ack. thanks a lot.
<mzanetti> mardy, hey, is it intentional that OA deletes all accounts when I reinstall the click package?
<pstolowski> alecu, I just got review editing working :)
<pstolowski> brb
<matv1> mzanetti just curious: are you possibly referring to the U1 account being deleted?
<mzanetti> matv1, no, in my case the evernote account
<matv1> oh ok. a different issue then. thnks
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: Ping
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, hey
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: I'm giving the BayTrail tablet a try again. Do I need any PPAs on top of 15.04 to get the most recent Unity8? Or has development switched to Wily already?
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, you want vivid + ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay for now
<dobey> alecu, mzanetti: yes, that's the bug
<jgdx> what's the systemd equivalent for initctl --set-env ? If any
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, although we will probably move to wily soon
<jgdx> s/--set-env/set-env
<mzanetti> dobey, my wife's bq seems to reproduce that all the time. if I can help with logs or something, let me know
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: Okay great, thanks. Let's hope I even get to that point and the internal flash doesn't act up again :/
<mzanetti> heh
<dobey> mzanetti: i can as well, on my nexus4, but i still can't tell *why* it's happening exactly. i don't expect that pstolowski's current work will resolve it though.
<mzanetti> I never saw it on any of my devices, happens 100% for her... really odd
<NIN101> is there a way to reset the music app, so it reads everything from scratch?
<dobey> mzanetti: yeah, it's weird. if it's not the preview immediately after submitting the review, and the package is removable, then the widget should be shown.
<popey> NIN101: yeah, you can get rid of the mediascanner database and music app cache
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: Okay, the tablet crashed again while accessing the internal storage. Hooray.
<sturmflut2> willcooke: Which Intel tablet do you use for your demonstrations?
<willcooke> sturmflut2, erm....
 * willcooke thinks
<willcooke> sturmflut2, bear with me, I'll find it
<sturmflut2> Haha
 * sturmflut2 can see willcooke running around in his appartment, digging through heaps of mobile devices
<willcooke> sturmflut2, found the order in email :)
<popey> NIN101: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11078767/  something like that
<mardy> mzanetti: definitely not, it's not normal; which click package?
<willcooke> sturmflut2,  Acer Aspire P3-171 Core i5 4GB 120GB SSD 11.6 inch Convertible Folding Keyboard Ultrabook
<popey> NIN101: then reboot :)
<mardy> mzanetti: ah, is it an account plugin? if so, yes, it's normal
<NIN101> popey: ok, will try. thanks
<willcooke> sturmflut2, I bought a reconditioned one:  http://www.acerdirect.co.uk/Acer_Aspire_P3-171_Core_i5_4GB_120GB_SSD_11.6_inch_Convertible_Folding_Keyb_a1-NX.M8NEK.001/version.asp
<popey> willcooke: was it a faff to install on?
<sturmflut2> willcooke: Aaaaah, you have a Core i5! I assumed it was BayTrail and always wondered how you got it to work, because BayTrail is a horrible mess
<willcooke> popey, sturmflut2 - it was easy to install.. Switched the BIOS to legacy mode and booted of a USB stick
<popey> k
<zbenjamin> dholbach: liuxg:  sure i'm here
<dholbach> ok cool
<zbenjamin> liuxg: best would be if you ask your question here again
<dholbach> so yeah... I don't know which paths can be accessed by apps, I'd say that content-hub is the way to exchange docs between apps
<davmor2> willcooke: out of interest why did you need to switch to legacy mode?
<liuxg> dholbach, zbenjamin, I am here as well. a developer is developing a media player for media files. he wants to make use of the "Documents" to save all of the files there.
<zbenjamin> dholbach: but doesn't the contenthub need at least one app that is registered for that type of document?
<zbenjamin> liuxg: didn't you say a pdf reader?
<willcooke> davmor2, Not sure that I did, and indeed probably didn't need to - I just did. :)
<liuxg> zbenjamin, if fact, it is the same for the two apps.
<zbenjamin> liuxg: yeah because Documents is not the right path for media
<davmor2> willcooke: fair enough I just wondered if it was strictly necessary :)  so now we'll never know :D
<liuxg> zbenjamin, he wants to use MTP to copy over files so that the users may start to play the files directly.
<imgbot2> .
<willcooke> davmor2, if I get time I'll try a normal install
<liuxg> zbenjamin, dholbach, packaging all of the files are not a doable solution.
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: kenvandine: could you help with liuxg's request? He needs a way to access files for a) a pfd reader and b) a media player
<davmor2> willcooke: nice
<pstolowski> dobey, my review editing changes have nothing to do with that problem
<dobey> pstolowski: i know
<liuxg> zbenjamin, jdstrand kenvandine, for android apps, it seems that the app can search for the files and make use of them. Do we have some "PUBLIC" directories which are accessible to all of the apps?
<frobs> hi, could anyone help me?, i have been searching how to define packages dependencies, i.e libpurple-dev, in app installation process but i found nothing, i can define this package dependencies in app creation using .pro file (as in gradle or maven) or i must do this from the c++ application code, thank you
<dobey> pstolowski: though looking at the code again, depending on what changes you've made, i suppose it's possible that your changes could result in the problem just magically going away
<kenvandine> liuxg, which directories are you looking for?
<dobey> frobs: click packages do not have dependencies
<kenvandine> app confinement limits what apps have access to, which is why we have content-hub
<liuxg> kenvandine, the developer is developing a PDF reader, and another developer is developing a media players. May I know whether our phone has any directories are accessible to the apps without using contenthub?
<dobey> frobs: if packages are not part of the SDK, then you basically need to include additional libraries in your package and build them along with your app, with appropriate build configuration for how they are installed and the confinement rules your app must follow
<dobey> frobs: libpurple will be problematic without changes
<liuxg> kenvandine, how about the "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/ubuntu-docviewer-app/trunk/view/head:/docviewer.apparmor" docviewer app? it uses "read_path" and "write_path", is the app a special app?
<kenvandine> liuxg, i not sure, but i know the docviewer uses content-hub now
<liuxg> kenvandine, I used to work on Symbian, it had some public directories which are accessible to other apps. But each app cannot access other's private directories for sure.
<liuxg> kenvandine, looking at the .apparmor there, it has the fields. does it violate the security? it is a special case, and we should never promote it to the developers?
<frobs> dobey: then....i can't install a package from repositories and use it in my app???for example if i want use libpurple i need include in my app the headers and sources of libpurple and call them from c++?
<dobey> frobs: no
<kenvandine> we certainly shouldn't promote it to developers
<dobey> frobs: libpurple will need patching and you will need to build it in your app, if you want to use it, yes
<kenvandine> jdstrand, can you comment?  is docviewer allowed as an exception?
<dobey> frobs: if you are trying to write an IM application, the best thing to do would probably be to work with the messaging-app devs and design team to get it working in there with the telepathy back-ends which already exist on the phone
<liuxg> kenvandine, is there any C++ APIs for the contenthub? the developer's backend is C++ instead of QML. He is currently developing a common architecture across android, ubuntu and iOS.
<kenvandine> liuxg, there is a c++ api, but last i heard we didn't want to encourage app devs to use it
<frobs> dobey: the idea is make a simple IM interfaz and use libpurple and yowsup, and write a whatsapp client
<kenvandine> not part of our documented API in the platform
<kenvandine> and much harder to maintain compatibility
<liuxg> kenvandine, oh. yeah, that is my understanding. yes, I can only see the Qml API for it.
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: I enabled all the quirks for the flash storage, now the Ubuntu 15.04 installer crashed while installing GRUB O_o
<kenvandine> liuxg, perhaps at some point we'll decide to support a c++ API
<kenvandine> but not sure
<dobey> frobs: using any client other than the official whatsapp app will result in that client being blocked, and any users of the software getting banned. whatsapp have been quite obvious about that in their actions so far
<sturmflut2> Not WhatsApp again
<liuxg> kenvandine, so, in your understanding,  there is no sort of PUBLIC diretories for third party apps?
<dobey> frobs: if you really want whatsapp on ubuntu, your best options is to be vocal about it to whatsapp to port it to ubuntu, and get all your friends who use it to be vocal to whatsapp as well
<dobey> frobs: in other words, show them that they will have a userbase on ubuntu if they port their app
<liuxg> kenvandine, all of the directories are private and owned by a certain app?
<dobey> liuxg: yes, applciations are confined
<kenvandine> liuxg, nope, and app confinement is a strong benefit provided by our platform
<liuxg> kenvandine, from end user point of view, it is easy for them to copy over the files to the phone via USB cable.
<kenvandine> but it can make things more work for developers
<kenvandine> so that use case we need to support
<kenvandine> but nothing yet
<kenvandine> we need content-hub integration for mtp, sdcard, etc
<liuxg> kenvandine, yeah, this is my understanding too. The docviewer makes me a little confused :) anyway, I think it is an exception.
<kenvandine> liuxg, i'm not convinced what it's doing even works
<liuxg> kenvandine, is that a security beak?
<kenvandine> jdstrand, does that really work?
<kenvandine> what docviewer does?
<dobey> what does docviewer do?
<dobey> is it just "unconfined" ?
<kenvandine> "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/ubuntu-docviewer-app/trunk/view/head:/docviewer.apparmor"
<kenvandine> it adds read_path and write_path in the profile
<dobey> oh
<dobey> hmm
<kenvandine> but i didn't think apps could do that there, they have to use the policy groups
<frobs> dobey: that's probably the smartest choice...but....i am developer :P if a company don't want contribute with my free os i will do for them, I'm not making them lose money, when they do a client for ubuntu phone i remove my app from the store..but...while...
<liuxg> kenvandine, jdstrand, even it can access it, but "Documents" directory is only accessible by an app, and no other apps can access it unless it is a system app.
<liuxg> dobey, it is not an unconfined app. it yes, there is no need to define read_path there
<kenvandine> we have a special case for music with ~/Music and gallery with ~/Pictures
<dobey> frobs: well, they will ban your app and anyone using it. you will actually be doing a disservice to users by telling them to use it
<jedi__> hi, i use usb keyboard on ubuntu touch. and I wanto swap caps to ctrl. how can I swap these key ?
<jedi__> I found keymap file on /android/sytem. but this directory is read-only ...
<dobey> i don't know if that's possible
<dobey> unless maybe there's some way to do it with udev config or something
<jedi__> uhm. thanks. i will search 'udev' keyword.
<frobs> dobey: I will not supplicate to a company ... I do nothing better, thank you for the information :)
<dobey> frobs: better yet, get people to switch to telegram :)
<liuxg> kenvandine, if we use contenthub, normally, it copies over the files, right?
<liuxg> dobey, if we use content hub to select files, normally the files are copied over to the private directories, right?
 * jdstrand reads backscroll
<dobey> liuxg: that's a question for kenvandine
<liuxg> dobey, jdstrand, kenvandine, if the file is copied over, for the case a big video, basically, it duplicate the space.
<kenvandine> liuxg, usually not
<rsalveti> dholbach: I will take a look at the urfkill MR later today
<kenvandine> it's a link
<rsalveti> dholbach: need to upload that to wily and vivid (overlay ppa)
<kenvandine> if the link fails, then it's a copy
<kenvandine> which should only happen across file systems
<kenvandine> so rare
<liuxg> kenvandine, I once used contenthub to get a picture, I got a local copy of the file.
<kenvandine> are you sure it wasn't a hardlink?
<kenvandine> it would have only been a copy if it crossed between file systems
<liuxg> kenvandine, I just found that there was a file there. the was long time ago. I need to double check this.
<kenvandine> i bet it was a hardlink
<dholbach> rsalveti, thanks a bunch!
<liuxg> kenvandine, what do you mean by crossing between file systems
<kenvandine> i test that often
<kenvandine> if the content is transfered from a different file system
<dobey> liuxg: opening something from an SD card for example
<seb128> kenvandine, what if you use a gallery image as bg and then delete it from the image collection?
<dobey> kenvandine: why doesn't it use soft links instead?
<kenvandine> it deletes the link
<jdstrand> liuxg, kenvandine: as mentioned, we have special cases for the music-app (~/Music), gallery (~/Pictures) and, yes, document viewer (~/Documents)
<liuxg> kenvandine, dobey ,  oh, if we select a file from SD card, it will make a copy of it?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes, it does 'work' from a technological POV
<kenvandine> liuxg, yes
<jdstrand> liuxg: and no, we should not promote that to developers
<jdstrand> this is what content-hub is for
<liuxg> kenvandine, what happens if the video file is very big, duplicating it will waste a lot of space for it.
<kenvandine> dobey, i think a hardlink, apparmor reasons
<sturmflut2> popey: Is it April 1st again or is this ChillHub thing real
<popey> ya
<kenvandine> liuxg, eventually we'd want the app to have access to it's own space on the sd card
<kenvandine> so it doesn't have to copy it
<jdstrand> that said, music-app in particular has other exceptions and we don't have a good way to allow a 3rd party music player (well, it can access its siloed data of course, but not ~/Music for example)
<liuxg> kenvandine, ok. so, eventually, only hardlinks, right?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> well it'll be supported, depending on what the app wants to do
<kenvandine> like often the app decides where to put the imported content
<kenvandine> if it needs to persist
<liuxg> kenvandine, currently, between different systems, we copy files, right?
<kenvandine> liuxg, yes
<liuxg> jdstrand, so, there is no PUBLIC directories accessible to any other apps, right? all directories are private?
<jdstrand> liuxg: yes, by design. it was a security nightmare on android and they've been trying to move away for it for years
<jdstrand> s/for/from/
<kissiel> Mirv, hi! Another Checkbox-Touch release done :)
<kenvandine> liuxg, in our model all content is owned by an app, it isn't about public vs. private really
<sturmflut2> popey: Can we do anything to prevent the logical next step, the Ubuntu Toilet?
<kenvandine> just the content belongs to an app, and you have to use that app to gain access to it
<jdstrand> that's a better way to put it
<jdstrand> apps own their data
<tsdgeos> where do i open the bug for http://i.imgur.com/SDToNJK.png ?
<jdstrand> and user driven interactions permit data sharing
<liuxg> which app owns the "Music" and "Documents" for example
<kissiel> Mirv, or should I bother popey instead :)
<kenvandine> those aren't great examples, because we've allowed them to use the old paradigm
<dobey> tsdgeos: that's on current vivid-proposed?
<tsdgeos> dobey: it's what i got this morning yeah
<tsdgeos> account-plugin-ubuntuone it seems
<jdstrand> liuxg: those are imperfect examples, but basically, music-app owns ~/Music and the doc viewer ~/Documents
<jdstrand> liuxg: those are special cases
<dobey> tsdgeos: ubuntuone-credentials is the source package, but it's probably a toolkit bug
<tsdgeos> dobey: not really
<liuxg> jdstrand, then Docviewer does not need to use "read_path" and "write_path", right?
<tsdgeos> dobey: i just had a look at the code and is clearly a bug in the code
<dobey> tsdgeos: how is it a bug in the code?
<liuxg> jdstrand, this concept is a little bit difficult to developers. I will try to explain this to the developers.
<dobey> tsdgeos: what device is that on?
<popey> kissiel: wassup?
<jdstrand> liuxg: it does, because the apparmor template policy doesn't allow that exception
<tsdgeos> dobey: the label is anchored to the left, not to the right, so it will just take as much width as needed
<kissiel> popey, another release of checkbox-touch
<popey> super
<kissiel> popey, url to click: https://launchpad.net/checkbox-touch/trunk/1.1.3/+download/com.ubuntu.checkbox_1.1.3_multi.click notes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11079664/
<jdstrand> liuxg: it is much easier to not hold up the exception as the example for others :)
<dobey> tsdgeos: hmm, ok; well ubuntuone-credentials is the package to file the bug against
<liuxg> jdstrand, yes, I agree with you
<jdstrand> liuxg: there is quite a bit of documentation on all of this:
<jdstrand> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/security-policy-groups/
<jdstrand> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/content-hub-guide/
<jdstrand> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/
<liuxg> jdstrand, yes, I have read all of them :)
<jdstrand> sure, I meant for the other guys
<liuxg> jdstrand, it would be good to have an online training for this. a video would be very good for the purpose.
<jdstrand> dpm: fyi ^
<liuxg> jdstrand, especially, a lot of new developers are very hard to follow it. they need to change their mind to take our ways to handle something which is different on other platforms.
<tsdgeos> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-credentials/+bug/1453830 thanks :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1453830 in ubuntuone-credentials (Ubuntu) "Sign in to ubuntu one text runs outside the screen" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> liuxg: it isn't drastically different from Apple
<jdstrand> it is different from android, but android wasn't designed with these things in mind
<liuxg> jdstrand, yes, that is the way I tell developers so that it can be easily understood.
<jdstrand> well, I would point them at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/
<jdstrand> if they read the trust model section, everything else falls into place
<liuxg> jdstrand, we are facing some desktop and android developers. we need to highlight this to them.
<jdstrand> oh yes, this is very different from traditional linux desktop
<jdstrand> (by design)
<studio_> hi
<jdstrand> but, like I said, a few key concepts like our trust model should really go a long way on why we do things and how to work with the system
<liuxg> jdstrand, in fact, I designed a sample to output all of the variables at http://blog.csdn.net/ubuntutouch/article/details/41281971
<popey> kissiel: done
<kissiel> popey, tyvm! :)
<jdstrand> liuxg: you know, our hello-world click should do that. in snappy we have that. after installing on a snappy system, you run 'hello-world.env' and can see everything
<jdstrand> liuxg: or just upload your app :)
<liuxg> jdstrand, it is interesting. I do not know that. yeah, you can upload my app for sure. It is there bzr branch lp:~liu-xiao-guo/debiantrial/runtimeevn
<jdstrand> liuxg: I'll let you upload it if you want-- it is quite satisfying getting one's app in the store (it is quite easy)
<liuxg> jdstrand, ok, I will try to do that for sure :)
<jdstrand> cool
<liuxg> jdstrand, I will let you know it.
<studio_> popey, if someone is asking again for the flash-tools for the bq e4.5, they can find them on http://www.bq.com/gb/products/aquaris-e4-5.html
<popey> studio_: thanks
<studio_> popey, if the peoples want to flash back, they can download the firmware from her: http://www.ubuntugear.com/2015/02/first-ubuntu-phone-official-firmware.html or use their own scatter.txt after they built the kernel from the git.
<robin-hero> hi! Is there anyi info about today's OTA update? sil2100
<davmor2> robin-hero: it's not today, it was monday/tuesday and that is for feedback from bq then we release and it will be staggered updates again
<sil2100> robin-hero: hey! Still waiting for feedback :)
<robin-hero> davmor2: sil2100: Thanks. :) I'm really looking for it. :)
<studio_> hi Benno-007 :)
 * kissiel is away: gym
<DonkeyHotei> !seen jhodapp
<ubot5> I have no seen command
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, what's up?
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2015-05-11 03:15:04 AM PDT] <popey> maybe poke jhodapp when he wakes
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2015-05-11 03:15:10 AM PDT] <popey> he's our expert in this area I think.
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, have a specific issue?
<DonkeyHotei> video playback on hammerhead
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, it's the nexus5 right?
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<DonkeyHotei> this happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696198/
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_ said it was mentioned on the mailing list but i did not see that
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, what codec are you trying?
<jhodapp> for video
<DonkeyHotei> just a sec
<DonkeyHotei> h264
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, it looks like it's not configuring the hardware codec properly
<DonkeyHotei> exactly where is the bad code?
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, I don't have a N5 so of course this is hard for me to reproduce
<DonkeyHotei> i can reproduce it at will
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, well tough to say, but it would most likely be either in our code that lives on the Android side that calls MediaCodec::configure() or the gstamchybris plugin
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, gstamchybris code: https://github.com/jhodapp/gst-plugins-bad
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, take a look in sys/androidmedia
<DonkeyHotei> considering the latter works on other hardware, you think the former is more likely?
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, other hardware issues have usually been in gstamchybris
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, things like making sure the right codec config data is passed in or making sure the right number of input buffers or their sizes are used, etc
<DonkeyHotei> jhodapp: where exactly in plugins-bad is gstamchybris?
<jhodapp> sys/androidmedia
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, let me know if I can point things out, have to run for now
<DonkeyHotei> jhodapp: how do i play from the cmdline so i can see the gst msgs?
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, bzr branch lp:media-hub and check out the README in there
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, make sure to "stop media-hub" first
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, then add GST_DEBUG=*:3 or whatever else you want to that line from the README to get the gstreamer messages
 * jhodapp bbiab
<DonkeyHotei> 0:00:17.809332025 13802 0xb2528100 WARN                 basesrc gstbasesrc.c:3470:gst_base_src_start_complete:<source> pad not activated yet
<DonkeyHotei> 0:00:17.828363015 13802 0xb2e02d20 WARN                 qtdemux qtdemux_types.c:202:qtdemux_type_get: unknown QuickTime node type iods
<DonkeyHotei> 0:00:20.919490356 13802 0xb241f100 FIXME                    bin gstbin.c:4023:gst_bin_query: implement duration caching in GstBin again
<DonkeyHotei> 0:02:01.026177819 13802 0xb241f100 WARN                 playbin gstplaybin2.c:5426:setup_next_source:<playbin> error: No URI set
<DonkeyHotei> bool gstreamer::Playbin::set_state_and_wait(GstState): requested state change.
<DonkeyHotei> jhodapp: ^
<peat-psuwit> awe: ping
<awe> peat-psuwit, how can I help you?
<peat-psuwit> awe: I'm thinking of the way to implement multi-sim on my device in ofono. (You remembed qcom-msim plugin, right?)
<peat-psuwit> Could you give me some hint about where should I do that?
<awe> yes, I remember.  We merged your changes, but haven't yet released a new ofono to our overlay PPA yet.  That should happen later this month
<awe> peat-psuwit, it really depends on how your device implemented dual-SIM
<awe> my suggestion would be to look at the mtk plugin, and associated mtkmodem driver
<awe> there are many device-specific assumptions made in that code
<awe> ( ie. the SIM can't be accessed with the radio of )
<awe> is your device the same as BQ's dual-standby?
<awe> can it have a phone call using one SIM, and data call using the other SIM?
<awe> also, the big question is how does it expose dual-SIM from ril?
<awe> is everything done via a single socket, or are there two sockets available like BQ?
<peat-psuwit> awe: At least, there is 2 ril socket in /dev/socket
<awe> ok, that's good news
<awe> I would suggest starting a wiki page, or a google doc, and start documenting some of this
<awe> and honestly, as the BQ phone is our only dual-SIM implementation to date, it's probably the best place to start
<awe> you already had to create a device plugin, and new driver type
<awe> so you've got some of the basic structure already in place
<peat-psuwit> awe: Using Android to observe it's behavior?
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, that's all benign stuff
<awe> peat-psuwit, yes.. that's how you should be able to confirm messaging flows, quirks, ...
<DonkeyHotei> jhodapp: anything in particular i should look for?
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, I'd debug around the call to *configure*
<peat-psuwit> awe: Thank you for your sugestion!
<awe> your welcome
<peat-psuwit> awe: By the way, my changes will eventually land in image after they land in overlay PPA, right?
<DonkeyHotei> jhodapp: when is that called?
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, right when a video is getting setup to be played
<awe> peat-psuwit, yes
<DonkeyHotei> jhodapp: GST_DEBUG=*:3 isn't enough?
<peat-psuwit> OK.
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, line 130 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696198/ is really the thing to figure out why it's failing to initialize/configure
 * peat-psuwit plans to remove quirks from device tarball after that
<DonkeyHotei> jhodapp: i did GST_DEBUG=*:3 and those were the only debug msgs
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, http://docs.gstreamer.com/display/GstSDK/Basic+tutorial+11%3A+Debugging+tools
<DonkeyHotei> jhodapp: how do i stop media-hub-server?
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, stop media-hub
<DonkeyHotei> jhodapp: http://danielg4.drivehq.com/typescript.xz
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, ?
<DonkeyHotei> the debug log
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, can you generate that again removing the color from the output?
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, google for the flag to remove that, I forget how offhand
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: Any progress for my patch? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+bug/1452386
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452386 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu) "[gst-hybris] Support COLOR_QCOM_FormatYVU420SemiPlanar32m color format." [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, not yet
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, I'll mark it as in progress when I'm working on it
<peat-psuwit> Ok.
<DonkeyHotei> jhodapp: ok, redownload, same url
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, a quick glance shows this:
<jhodapp> 0:00:21.289290305  4271 0xab202120 DEBUG                qtdemux qtdemux.c:7697:qtdemux_parse_trak:<qtdemux0> found avcC codec_data in stsd
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, I bet there's something we're not quite configuring correctly for avcC codec_data
<DonkeyHotei> ogg theora fails too
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, that's expected, probably no hardware decoder for that
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, http://aviadr1.blogspot.com/2010/05/h264-extradata-partially-explained-for.html
<DonkeyHotei> jhodapp: that is frustrating
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, do you have any experience with video stuff?
<jhodapp> at this lower level I mean
<DonkeyHotei> some, but little with gstreamer
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, take a look at the last few commits for this, I think those might give you some good clues on things to try: https://github.com/jhodapp/gst-plugins-bad
<jhodapp> DonkeyHotei, you'll see some changes by Alfonso (abeato) to fix some issues for other hardware
<DonkeyHotei> i see added constants, no clue where to get them
<samuel> HI guys i did phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet but now i keep getting Invalid-Clone
<samuel> Anyone Here?
<samuel> Anyone Here?
<wxl> !ask | samuel
<ubot5> samuel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<samuel> Does anyone Know how to fix the Invalid clone Error?
<Benno-007> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<samuel> Im being patient. I found a question but theres no answer.,
<ahayzen> Hi, I just switched developer mode back to off and noticed that I can still SSH into my device but I cannot (correctly) adb... is there something else I need to do to stop SSH or is this a bug?
<rsalveti> once enabled ssh will always be running, but as it needs your own key, it's safe
<rsalveti> if you want to disable it, you need to manually disable via property
<ahayzen> rsalveti, ok thanks just wanted to check :) ... which property do i have to change?
<rsalveti> persist.service.ssh
<rsalveti> just use sudo setprop persist.service.ssh false
<ahayzen> and it should come back on if i reenabled developer mode?
<ogra_> hmm, it shouldnt be on
<ogra_> unless you used android-gadget-service to enable it
<rsalveti> ogra_: is the developer mode taking care of that as well?
<ogra_> phablet-shell immediately stops the server on disconnect
<rsalveti> well /etc/init/ssh-property-watcher.conf
<rsalveti> nops
<ogra_> no, developer mode doesnt touch ssh at all
<rsalveti> I always have it running on my devices
<rsalveti> not only with phablet-shell
<ogra_> you either enable it via android--gadget-service or phablet-shell enables it
<ahayzen> i've used phablet-shell
<ahayzen> its probably from that then
<rsalveti> right, but it doesn't stop the service
<rsalveti> just sets the property
<ogra_> well, it should disable it afterwards if it was not running before
<ogra_> it doesnt use the property at all
<rsalveti> ogra_: it uses it to start ssh
<rsalveti> iirc
<ogra_> hmm
<rsalveti>     CMD="sudo -u phablet bash -c '/usr/bin/gdbus call -y \
<rsalveti>         -d com.canonical.PropertyService -o /com/canonical/PropertyService \
<rsalveti>         -m com.canonical.PropertyService.SetProperty ssh ${1}'"
<ogra_> yeah, just looking at that
<ogra_> why doesnt it turn it off though
<ogra_> # turn off ssh access again
<ogra_> [ -n "$SSH_RUNNING" ] || toggle_ssh false
<ahayzen> ...pulling out the USB cable with phablet-shell running wouldn't have any affect right?
<rsalveti> I think it only stops it the first time you enable it
<rsalveti> if you enable and reboot, the property will always be set
<rsalveti> so ssh will always be running
<rsalveti> so if disabling was the goal, it might need some changes
<ogra_> rsalveti, if you properly disconnect sshd is stopped ... just tested that here
<ogra_> but yeah, yanking out the cable will indeed leave it set ... or adb reboot
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> and once set, it will always be on
<ogra_> since we have no chance to stop it in that case
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> not for me here at least
<rsalveti> [ -n "$SSH_RUNNING" ] || toggle_ssh false
<ogra_> it gets properly disabled if i exit the shell
<rsalveti> will always fail
<rsalveti> because the property is set
<ogra_> doesnt matter
<rsalveti> as ssh would be running before already
<ogra_> we check before we enev touch andything
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> if it runs before we dont start it or stop it
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> if it didnt run before we stop it
<rsalveti> exactly, that's what I said above
<rsalveti> if you run adb reboot and let the property set
<rsalveti> it will always be on
<ogra_> right, but it should never run before
<rsalveti> phablet-shell, adb reboot
<ogra_> right, that would keep it running ... like yanking the cable would
<ogra_> but only that
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> if you properly disconnect from the shell it will be turned off
<ogra_> there isnt much we can do about the pulling of the cable though ...
<ogra_> unless we move logic into udev
<rsalveti> I actually use this feature lol
<rsalveti> or bug I guess
<ogra_> ahayzen, if you feel like, file a bug ...
<ogra_> yeah, more a bug that turned secretly into a feature :)
<ahayzen> ogra_, against which project?
<ogra_> against the phablet-tools package
<ogra_> (project ubuntu indeed :) )
<ahayzen> and to confirm the bug is that if you pull the cable out while running phablet-shell SSH remains open?
<ogra_> right
<ahayzen> cool, will do :)
<ogra_> or if you adb reboot ...
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, btw, my first snap/click integration project ... http://i.imgur.com/CB5QZg8.png ;)
<rsalveti> ogra_: nice
<ogra_> snappy IRC bot acting as the backend to a phone client app ...
<ogra_> i plan to integrate that with notifications for pings ;)
<rsalveti> yeah, that would be awesome
<trickvi_> Elleo: oh I just bumped into your name today out of the blue and noticed you created Podbird. One of the first apps I installed on my phone and really like!
<ahayzen> ogra_, rsalveti, bug 1453970 hope i've put enough/correct info in :)
<ubot5> bug 1453970 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "While running phablet-shell if the cable is disconnected or adb reboot is run, SSH continues running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453970
<Elleo> trickvi_: cool :)
<ogra_> ahayzen, thanks !
<ahayzen> np
<LostSoul> Hi community, I have some problems when I use startup in Ubuntu.. It's too slow. Any suggestion ??
<ogra_> LostSoul, you mean your phone boots to slow ?
<LostSoul> thanks ogra, yes, how can I improve this?
<ogra_> does it take more than 30sec to 1min ?
<ogra_> (there is not much chance to get below that)
<LostSoul> more than a minute
<ogra_> what phone is that =
<ogra_> ?
<LostSoul> Aquarius
<LostSoul> e4.5
<ogra_> hmm, did you tinker with the system in any way ?
<ogra_> making it writable or anything like that ?
<ogra_> it definitely booots in under (or around) 1min normally
<ogra_> in the default setup that is
<ogra_> no guarantees for anything if you made it writable though ...
<ogra_> (or used apt on it or some such)
<ogra_> hmm, seems i lost the Lost soul ...
<rsalveti> haha
<rsalveti> it's waaaaaaaay faster that any other android phone I ever had
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> decided to boot the older galaxy nexus I have, and omg
<ogra_> well, but he said above 1min
<rsalveti> took like 5 minutes haha
<ogra_> thats pretty unusual ...
<ogra_> iirc we are around 45-55sec
<rsalveti> unless something changed in the rootfs (by making it rw), it'd only happen after an update as a result of apparmor
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> or if unity8/usc is crashing during boot
<ogra_> too bad he is gone ... :)
<ogra_> would have been interesting to knwo what channel, if it is writable etc
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-12
<SturmFlut> Hello, world
<jcbjoe> o_O
<dholbach> good morning
<PhilippeP> Morning
<mpt> Can someone remind me what package the first-run setup belongs to? <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers> says “System Settings (includes setup wizard, before 15.04)”, but doesn’t say what includes it since 15.04
<davmor2> mpt: unity 8 in vivid
<davmor2> mpt: before that system settings
<mbgg> hi, I'm trying to build ubuntu-touch for the bq device, but the lunch option does not allow me to select something like aosp_krillin-userdebug.
<mbgg> does anyone know how I can compile for this device from scratch?
<davmor2> mbgg: why are you building it for the bq device?
<mpt> Is “Click Scope” the Ubuntu Store scope, or a subset of it, or something else?
<mpt> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> mpt: it is the apps scope + store iirc you might want to double check on that
<davmor2> mpt: dobey, beuno or Chipaca can possibly confirm for you
<mpt> Ok, one final question for now: What package is the Video scope?
<mpt> It isn’t listed on the Avengers page and I can’t find it in a Launchpad package search
<Chipaca> mpt: unity-scope-video-remote?
<mpt> except for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-china-video-scope
<mpt> Oh, “-remote”
<mpt> thanks Chipaca
<Chipaca> mpt: wrt click scope, there's unity-scope-click
<Chipaca> mpt: i'm just doing 'apt cache search'; i know nothing :)
<mpt> Chipaca, yes, that’s listed on the Avengers page as the “Click Scope”, but there’s no such thing afaik
<mpt> So I was trying to work out exactly what it covered
<Chipaca> mpt: i mean, it's an actual package
<Chipaca> Description-en: Click Packages Scope for Unity
<Chipaca>  The click packages scope for Unity provides the scope list installed
<Chipaca>  applications, as well as applications available for purchase or installation,
<Chipaca>  in the Unity dash.
<Chipaca>  .
<Chipaca>  This package provides the click scope.
<mpt> Sure, but there is no scope called “Click” anywhere (as well there shouldn’t be)
<davmor2> mpt: apps scope and store then I think
<Chipaca> mpt: you mean, in the ui?
<davmor2> mpt: and pay-ui is how you purchase an app
<Chipaca> mpt: in the UI it's "Applications", if that's what you're asking
<mpt> and “Ubuntu Store”
<Chipaca> yes
<mbgg> davmor2: for learning and understanding the source code
<davmor2> mbgg: but that just creates a new binary so there is no source.
<davmor2> mbgg: if you want to look at the source for ubuntu phone then rebuilding the android binary and ubuntu kernel on the device in a binary format wan't help you :)
<davmor2> ogra_: ^ is this something you can point mbgg too, or am I not understanding how the lunch/brunch system works?
<mpt> davmor2, Chipaca: Index updated. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers?action=diff&rev2=68&rev1=67>
<davmor2> mpt: looks good I won't mention the big list of scopes if you slide up manage I don't want to see you cry ;)
<mpt> vesar, here are a couple of examples of dialogs that have contents long enough that they’ll need scrolling/navigation: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#apn-mobile> <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#wi-fi-authentication-variations>
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Nurses Day! 😃
<mpt> davmor2, I’ll leave those for you to add
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: Ping
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, pong
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: I think I found the problem with my stupid tablet. Intel screwed up the internal eMMC flash controller of their BayTrail platform, the controller sometimes just stops working if the CPU goes to sleep m(
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: For some reason they just fixed it in the ChromeOS kernels and not upstream
<mzanetti> right... why would they
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: ...and great, the patch doesn't seem to work on more recent kernels.
<sturmflut2> why would it
<dholbach> balloons, elopio: do you know what's required for the autolander to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1446493-pt2/+merge/258848?
<dodeluser> I get my bq ubuntu phone today.  is there any information about a release date of whatsapp for ubuntu phone ? thanks
<mzanetti> dodeluser, no, I don't think whatsapp will show up soon :/
<dholbach> balloons, elopio: ignore me
<dodeluser> ok. thanks. and a 2nd question... will it be "official" to obtain su rights?
<ogra_> mbgg, i dont think the bq tree uses something like lunch or brunch, IIRC there is a script called MkMTK or MakeMTK ...
<ogra_> dodeluser, lol
<ogra_> dodeluser, the phone is behaving like any other ubuntu .... just use sudo ;)
<dodeluser> sorry, I use ubuntu for a while but never used ubuntu touch
<dodeluser> is this right? just using sudo?
<ogra_> (it is not in all regards like any other, but in that for sure ;) )
<dodeluser> this is so cool and the reason why I ordered it :-)
<dodeluser> thanks.. cant wait to unpack it today
<mzanetti> have fun :)
<dodeluser> sure I will :-)
<mbgg> ogra_, MkMTK is needed to create the kernel. How can I create the whole eco-system for the phone? (boot.img, recovery.img etc).
<ogra_> mbgg, hmm, not sure... john-mcaleely can you help ?
<john-mcaleely> well, boot.img is from the script in the readme
<john-mcaleely> not sure about the rest
<john-mcaleely> https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/blob/aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-rtm/README.md
<bqphone> i am trying to watch a live stream on youtube, but i got this message:" Java script alert, Failed to load the video stream. please reload
<bqphone> any ideas?
<davmor2> bqphone: might be the same issue as you see in chromium live streams I think still depend on flash, for example the hangouts used for UOS only worked after in web browser and chromium, but were fine in firefox with flash enabled
<bqphone> and the solution is?
<davmor2> bqphone: there isn't one as far as I know, you need flash
<bqphone> can i install flash on bq phone?
<davmor2> bqphone: you can watch it later on the phone if it is being recorded
<mcphail> "apt-cache policy bluez" on krillin vivid shows version "4.101-0ubuntu24", Is vivid-proposed running 5.x?
<davmor2> mcphail: no will likely land in wily
<mcphail> davmor2: thanks. Shame - thought it had been planned for vivd
 * mcphail still hopes to connecthis phone to his car
<davmor2> mcphail: requires a complete rewrite of our stuff to work nicely with bluez 5.x so didn't have time in vivid
<mcphail> davmor2: I find the bluez stuff baffling and poorly documented. You have my respect :)
<davmor2> bqphone: not currently and there is no plugin mechanism for the browser.
<davmor2> mcphail: I don't I only break it, there is cyphermox and rsalveti worthy of praise currently iirc
<mcphail> ha!
<beuno> mpt, click scope is the ubuntu store scope
<mpt> beuno, oh, I didn’t realize that Ubuntu Store was a scope separate from Apps. I can get to it without having it turned on as a scope.
<mpt> (“turned on” = starred)
<mcphail> mpt: starring them only gives you the option to swipe to them. You can still get to them via links from other scopes
<jgdx> mpt, is your client making apostrophes and quotation marks? Or is that you, manually?
<davmor2> mpt: you can access all the scopes via manage, and the store can be got to via the store button on the apps scope
<mpt> jgdx, manually
<mpt> davmor2, I know, but that’s from the bottom edge which I don’t remember to use :-)
<mpt> So I only saw it in the list of scopes just now
<davmor2> mpt: the store button on the apps scope isn't :P
<mpt> davmor2, that’s precisely why I thought it wasn’t a scope of its own
<robin-hero> sil2100: I know I'm always asking this from you, but when we expect the OTA-3.5 update? Because I wrote a news in my loco's site about this, but I don't available at late afternoon and can't make it published.
<sil2100> robin-hero: hey! Still no news from BQ sadly, we usually get feedback after one day but this time it seems to be taking longer...
<sil2100> And that's the only thing we're waiting for now
<robin-hero> sil2100: Thanks for your reply, I hope finish it soon :)
<robin-hero> *bq
<sturmflut2> Well, it's 30 degrees in Madrid... ;)
<vitimiti> It's more than 30 in Fuengirola
<vitimiti> Or at least it feels like so
<sturmflut2> Crazy weather, it's alreayd 28 degrees here in germany too. Despite the cloudy sky.
<jgdx> hm, I just made a fire..
<pitti> kgunn: landing spreadsheet line 6 / silo 000 have existed for three months now; is this still going anywhere, or should this be cancelled?
<pitti> kgunn: I'm asking because I'd like to land a simple ubuntu-touch-session fix
<pitti> sil2100: FYI, I added a landing request for https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-touch-session/systemd/+merge/258240, but it's blocked by silo 000
<sil2100> pitti: why is it blocked by 000?
<pitti> sil2100: because that silo also contains ubuntu-touch-session
<sil2100> Does it need 000 to land first?
<pitti> sil2100: usually when this happens, the landing process throws an error about trying to land two branches of the same package in parallel?
<pitti> sil2100: hence my question to kgunn above
<sil2100> Don't worry, I'll assign a silo in a moment, that one is still not scheduled for landing, so we can have yours landing first
<pitti> sil2100: silo 000 looks abandoned to me (hasn't moved in 3 months), hence my question whether it should/can be properly be cleaned up
<pitti> sil2100: oh, I thought all silos would implicitly be a landing request?
<sil2100> pitti: well, that was the principle in the past, now people are also using silos for testing purposes with plans of landing it in the future ;)
<pitti> sil2100: ah, ok; I keep being out of date, sorry :)
<sil2100> No worries, we'd prefer people not to do that too, but I can understand that sometimes it's just good to use silo as a convienence tool
<pitti> sil2100: so I'll upload the two lxc-android-config patches to the same silo while I'm at it
<sil2100> pitti: oh, ok, let's add lxc-android-config to the silo config then
<pitti> sil2100: cheers; I prepare the lxc-a-c package now (based on the current one in the PPA)
<kgunn> pitti: yeah, sorry silo 0 is special...it was a massive mwc demo, we are slowly but surely landing all the bits and pieces
<kgunn> (it's smaller than the original by 1/2 :)
<kgunn> but with freezing and RC's etc....it's slow going
<pitti> kgunn: ack, thanks for clarifying; sil2100 enlightened me that this isn't blocking anything, so sorry for the noise
<kgunn> also, sales is actively using ....which is a nice problem
<kgunn> pitti: no worries
<pitti> sil2100: uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-014/+packages
<seb128> Elleo, bfiller, hey, do you plan to land an updated ubuntu-keyboard in Ubuntu/wily? the current version is outdated/doesn't include the plugin-paths changes which means ubuntu-system-settings trunk is not working on wily
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney, ^ fyi
<seb128> Elleo, bfiller, bug #1454230 is the corresponding sigabrt
<ubot5> bug 1454230 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Language plugin crashes System Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454230
<kenvandine> it should be synced from the overlay ppa same as settings
<Elleo> seb128, kenvandine: yeah, I'd have thought it should be synced if system settings is being synced
<kenvandine> yeah, that change in settings never went to vivid
<kenvandine> they landed together
<kenvandine> Elleo, we should have bumped the depends though
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, good point
<kenvandine> sorry i didn't catch that :/
<seb128> Elleo, kenvandine, can we get the current ubuntu-keyboard in wily?
<Elleo> bfiller: ^?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, do you know if there's a plan to sync all of the overlay ppa to wily?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, no but we need one
<kenvandine> seb128, Elleo: i'll create a sync for that
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> hmm... i wonder how to specify the overlay ppa in the spreadsheet
<seb128> pmcgowan, the fact that our current dev distro is not functionnal/lacking landing is bogus by design :-/
<seb128> we should keep enforcing the "land in trunk first"
<kenvandine> seb128, sorry... i'll admit we weren't really thinking about wily yet... or at least me :/
<kenvandine> wily wasn't open
<seb128> it's the only way to keep trunk working and make sure things don't get missing because they landed only in some random ppa
<kenvandine> and we couldn't stop
<kenvandine> well not random... it was the rolling vivid
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, we should have had a plan for pocket copying the overlay to wily on distro opening though
<kenvandine> i thought there was a plan...
<kenvandine> or at least someone said "we should sync from the overlay instead of vivid" and i heard that as it was being handled
<kenvandine> and for the near term, trunk is going to continue to mean vivid not wily
<kenvandine> which is going to cause this to be a continuing problem
<kenvandine> so maybe regular automatic syncs?
<kenvandine> i hate the idea of wily not matching trunk
<seb128> me too
<seb128> why can't we just land to wily + overlay
<seb128> like we did to vivid + rtm distro previous cycle
<kenvandine> that would be nice too... but that is quite a bit more work
<seb128> why is it?
<seb128> it was just some extra target in the landing lines no?
<kenvandine> it wouldn't be if citrain did it for us automatically
<kenvandine> but the extra testing and all is time consuming
<kenvandine> we created 2 landings each time
<kenvandine> one being a sync with rebuild
<reveredge> hey can anyone help me with unlocking bootloader. I want to install ubuntu phone
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<kenvandine> reveredge, ^^ should explain everything
<kenvandine> assuming you're on a mako (nexus 4)
<reveredge> adb reboot-bootloader doesn't boot me into bootloader
<dobey> mpt: are you clear on the click scope then?
<reveredge> It simply restarts phone
<mpt> dobey, now that I think about it … No. :-) beuno says “click scope is the ubuntu store scope”. If that’s comprehensive, then what package provides the Apps scope?
<dobey> mpt: apps and ubuntu store scopes are both from unity-scope-click package
<mpt> Ok, thanks dobey
<mpt> So what I put on the wiki is correct after all
<sil2100> pitti: hey! Publishing your silo - just hope those are just systemd related changes, nothing that could impact us directly
<pitti> sil2100: thanks; I just tested the PPA on mako
<pitti> (and marked it in the spreadsheet)
<pitti> sil2100: is it okay if I copy the two packages from the PPA to wily, to avoid the PPA getting ahead?
<sil2100> Sure
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: Now it gets weird. I built the Intel Android kernel, which supposedly has the necessary patches to fix the flash controller on this platform, and it also doesn't work. So no new Unity8 screenshots from this device for the near future :/
<mzanetti> meh
<sturmflut2> I still wonder how they got Windows to work on this thing
<kenvandine> Elleo, bfiller: ubuntu-keyboard and settings synced to wily
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, great, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
 * kenvandine bumps depends too :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, great :-)
<Io07> test on
<kenvandine> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/keyboard_depends/+merge/258886
<bfiller> kenvandine: thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, ack
<seb128> kenvandine, that doesn't match the version you just uploaded to wily but I guess it's right?
<kenvandine> it's right
<kenvandine> that's the version that introduced the schema change
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> alesage, hey, i'm looking at merging the settings helper from ubuntu-sanity-tests into settings
<kenvandine> alesage, in test_sim_pin.py you have self.security_page.go_to_sim_lock()
<kenvandine> that function doesn't exist... we have a _go_to_sim_lock() function, but it doesn't return a page
<alesage> kenvandine, puzzling ok, I'd have to open this up again
<kenvandine> alesage, yeah... i'm confused :)
<alesage> kenvandine, I assume your code has moved out from under the sanity suite?  IIRC my SIM PIN test was dormant ubuntu-qa ?
<alesage> asking for a lifeline here as I haven't worked on for many months
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> i was just looking at reworking my tests to use your helpers
<kenvandine> and modeling it after your test in the sanity suite
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sanity_tests/helpers/system_settings.py
<kenvandine> alesage, ^^ elopio had asked us to merge that helper into settings, if you aren't using your test_sim_pin test anymore, then i guess we don't need to merge that helper?
<fgimenez> alesage, the sim pin test is fully functional as far as i know, there's is a problem when it must be skipped but nothing to do with the test itself
<kenvandine> fgimenez, well it appears to call a function that doesn't exist
<fgimenez> kenvandine, that go_to_sim_lock you mentioned, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> in the sanity suite that looks like it should return a page
<fgimenez> kenvandine, ok, let me have a look
<kenvandine> fgimenez, thx
<kenvandine> i don't particularly need it
<kenvandine> but it looks like somethings wrong there
<kenvandine> and maybe i don't need to merge this helper into settings
<seb128> kenvandine, is that specific to settings? if not there is no reason to include it there...
<kenvandine> seb128, it's helpers used but the sanity suite, which QA asked to merge in the upstream projects, for reuse within the projects as well
<kenvandine> they want us to maintain the helpers
<seb128> hum, k
<kenvandine> seb128, but from the looks of it, it must not be used anyway... so no point :)
<seb128> even better :-)
<fgimenez> kenvandine, the method is defined in the ubuntu_system_settings module http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_system_settings/__init__.py#L107
<fgimenez> kenvandine, once you import it you can use the SystemSettingsMainWindow custom proxy object
<kenvandine> oh... i had did a grep for it in my branch... didn't find it
<kenvandine> oh... wrong dir :)
<kenvandine> sorry for the noise... /me goes back to bundling the helper :)
<fgimenez> kenvandine, np :)
<speck84_> Hiya all!
<speck84_> Can somebody know how to set fix orientation my html5 app?
<speck84_> I have tried several methods and nothing seems to be work
<davmor2> speck84_: maybe ask on #ubuntu-app-devel
<speck84_> davmor2 my friend told to to come here because overthere noone answared since 15:45
<speck84_> Lets say long time ago
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | OTA-3.5 released, update phasing in progress
<ahmed751995> hi
 * mcphail reads /topic and decides to go back to RTM
<MickeyVirus2> Does ubuntu touch support arm64 arch. Can i compile it with linaro.
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: ping pong
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: PENG!
<SturmFlut> Argh! *drops dead*
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, how can I help?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I got Wily running on BayTrail ;) No crashes after an hour, it never lasted longer than twenty minutes before
<mzanetti> oh wow
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Do I need the Unity8 PPA on Wily as well? Or does it come with all packages
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: plan is that packages from the ppa are synced to wily. however, I can't say how reliable it's gonna be.
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: for we're gonna stay on vivid+ppa. You might want to try to install wily's kernel on vivid or so if you want to follow progress
<mzanetti> s/for/for now/
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I need to run a custom 4.0 kernel anyways for the time being
<SturmFlut> Ahahaha it booted right into the welcome wizard
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: What was the setting to change the UI scaling in Unity8?
<mzanetti> GRID_UNIT_PX env
<SturmFlut> Ah yes
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Err, where do I set GRID_UNIT_PX? I'm getting confused with systemd and upstart and Mir
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, should work if you set it in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, use initctl set-env --global GRID_UNIT_PX=16
<mzanetti> not sure if that's the best place to set it... but it worked for me last time I tried
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Okay, now I'm logged in. Scopes are full-screen, but apps start in Windows, and the Windows seem to immediately move "behind" the full-screen scope. Are there key bindings? Any documentation?
<mzanetti> erm...
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, I don't think I ever saw that... are you running Windowed or Staged mode?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: To be honest it looks like a combination. The lock screen, the PIN entry dialogue and the scopes all run in full-screen. If I start an app, I see a Window popping up for a second and then it disappears.
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: If you wait a moment I'll post pictures
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, gsettings get com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode
<dobey> SturmFlut: are you sure the apps aren't just crashing?
<SturmFlut> dobey: Good point
<SturmFlut> Okay, battery empty. More fun tomorrow.
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/baytrail/2015/05/12/ubuntu-15-10-and-desktop-next-on-a-baytrail-tablet/
<SturmFlut> dobey: Looking through the logfiles I see complaints about powerd not running, and it actually isn't running, but the systemd unit depends on the Android LXC container as it seems.
<jgdx> kenvandine, merged your hotspot changes, but added no auto capital letter as well
<kenvandine> cool
<jgdx> kenvandine, also, there's a ap test now, testing a happy path (setup, chanage it, disable it)
<kenvandine> woot
<dobey> SturmFlut: makes sense
<jgdx> kenvandine, your branch unhid the ui, I guess that was just for testing
<kenvandine> well... we thought we'd land it with it showing
<kenvandine> but we since decided we're not ready for that
<kenvandine> so please hide it again :)
<jgdx> done :)
<jgdx> I wanted to unit test the cpp but got in some trouble... Seems I will need to mock urfkill, wpa_supplicant and nm
<jgdx> not mock them, but just make an empty shell acting as them
<SturmFlut> dobey: ...and I suspect that powerd would not work reliably because the ACPI power stuff is horribly broken, e.g. it detects the battery slot but thinks there is no battery plugged in.
<dobey> SturmFlut: the challenges of porting to a new device
<dobey> SturmFlut: for a long time the nexus5 would only show 50% battery when it was at 100%, because it was seeing two battery devices and only one with charge
<SturmFlut> dobey: It's not actually real porting. BayTrail is a "standard" Intel x86 platform with UEFI and ACPI. It just took Intel forever to come up with the necessary kernel patches because the hardware needs some serious quirks.
<SturmFlut> dobey: ...and stuff like 32 bit UEFI on a 64 bit CPU
<dobey> well, the cpu being standard, and all the other random things being standard, are not the same thing
<dobey> just because it's x86 doesn't mean it will operate like a normal PC
<SturmFlut> dobey: True. In this case though it luckily operates like a normal PC. That's one of the reasons why I got the thing.
<jgdx> [1] is a good question, anyone know the answer? [1] http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/35qrzu/ota_35_is_out_now_for_ubuntu_touch_devices/cr6wkk9
<dobey> jgdx: "ask the manufacturer" mostly, and "until it's no longer plausible to have the software running on the outdated/unsupported hardware" otherwise, i would guess. iow, roughly the same as ubuntu on anything else
<SturmFlut> Good night!
<Benno-0071> Sleep well! ;)
<speck84> hiya guys can somebody tell me how can i set my html5 app into portrait mode only?
<pleia2> so, I have a really long wifi password, I've tried typing it in a couple times (may have mis-typed) but no luck having it take... is it possible for me to just paste the password in? If so, can't seem to figure out how
<pleia2> I copied it from an email, maybe I just don't know how to paste :)
<jgdx> pleia2, it does not seem the text field supports pasting. But you can press "Show password" to see it in clear text.
<dobey> pleia2: i'm not sure if snap decisions can do copy/paste. i can't seem to get the pop-up on my n4. the phone is just using networkmanager though, so as an alternate method, you can just edit the file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections in the terminal or over adb with phablet-shell
<pleia2> jgdx: yeah, I've been showing the password, but eyes
<pleia2> dobey: thanks, I'll try that with adb
<dobey> so edit /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/YourNetworkName
<jgdx> dobey, should they?
<jgdx> I think so, I'll file a bug
<dobey> jgdx: i would think so; i really hate when web sites disable pasting in some text fields with js. really annoying :-/
<jgdx> dobey, why would they do that?
<dobey> jgdx: because they don't want you to copy/paste your e-mail address to the "confirm your e-mail address" field, or to copy/paste your account number into a box for some reason. i have no idea what sane person would be compelled to such nonsense though :(
<jgdx> maybe robots really rule the world and they create forms like that to annoy humans
<jgdx> idk just a theory
<pleia2> hehe
<jgdx> bug 1454416
<ubot5> bug 1454416 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "WiFi connect dialog does not allow pasting of password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454416
<pleia2> dobey: that worked, thank you so much :)
<dobey> no problem :)
<NIN101> pleia2: even if you could paste it, you couldn't probably connect: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1445630
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445630 in Canonical System Image "Can't connect to Wifi network secured with long PSK" [High,Confirmed]
<pleia2> NIN101: aha, so it's entirely possible that I did type it in correctly, at least once, thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, sweet having passing ap tests on ci runs again. You did awesome there
<jgdx> also, the hotspot branch passed
<daker> speck84: it's not possible atm
<speck84> ?
<speck84> what do u mean by atm?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-13
<Drew_Neilson> Is Canonical planning to create an installer for Ubuntu Touch like what Cyanogen has created for CyanogenMod?
<DonkeyHotei> Drew_Neilson: i doubt it, the focus is on devices with it preinstalled
<Drew_Neilson> I hope they do.  It would make it easy for noobs like me :-)
<DonkeyHotei> easier would be buying a device with it preinstalled
<Drew_Neilson> DonkeyHotei too bad there aren't any, at least in the U.S.
<DonkeyHotei> there will be very soon
<Drew_Neilson> how soon do you think?
<DonkeyHotei> i'm the wrong person to ask that
<Drew_Neilson> who should I ask
<DonkeyHotei> the negotiations with the mfrs and carriers are not public, but the meizu device will work in the US
<nhaines> Drew_Neilson: At least one phone will launch in the US this year.
<DonkeyHotei> and that's not counting the meizu
<nhaines> It is counting the Meizu.
<DonkeyHotei> oh.
<nhaines> Which may or may not come to the US.
<nhaines> But it sounded like it would to me.
<nhaines> Anyway, Canonical aren't working on a phone installer for Ubuntu because they're not working on any phones that don't come preinstalled with Ubuntu.
<DonkeyHotei> the android version of the meizu is currently orderable in the US from meizu's website
<nhaines> Completely irrelevant.  It doesn't run Ubuntu.
<DonkeyHotei> it speaks to where meizu sells
<nhaines> They sell worldwide, like most other Chinese OEMs.
<nhaines> But that doesn't mean they're going to launch an Ubuntu phone in the US.
<DonkeyHotei> if they launch an ubuntu phone worldwide and it works in the US, they will have launched an ubuntu phone in the US
<nhaines> You just said "if they launch an Ubuntu phone in the US, they will have launched an Ubuntu phone in the US."
<nhaines> The bq Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition works just fine in the US too.
<nhaines> But bq did not launch the phone in the US.
<DonkeyHotei> on edge only
<nhaines> I don't see how that's relevant.
<DonkeyHotei> edge towers are being phased out
<Drew_Neilson> does Canonical screen Ubuntu and Ubuntu Touch apps uploaded to its software store for malware, like how Google scans apps uploaded to Google Play for malware?
<DonkeyHotei> google does not do that
<nhaines> Drew_Neilson: no, because apps are sandboxed and cannot access any information that's not included with the app.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: yes they do.
<nhaines> It's not 100% effective, but they do have an automated approval process.
<Drew_Neilson> naines but if Ubuntu has vulnerabilities, then apps can use those vulnerabilities to escape the sandbox
<Drew_Neilson> that has happened with Android
<DonkeyHotei> the ubuntu store also has an automated approval process
<nhaines> Drew_Neilson: yes, and if the malware is obfusticated it can escape detection from an automated scan.
 * Drew_Neilson goes to look up teh word "obfusticated"
<DonkeyHotei> obfuscated
<nhaines> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/obfusticated
<Drew_Neilson> could Canonical do what Google has done by installing something like bouncer on all Ubuntu desktops and phones and anytime an app does something that is perhaps malware-like, it could report that back to Canonical, who would then remove the app from the store, or re-examine it?
<Drew_Neilson> That would help eliminate teh problem of obfusticated code
<nhaines> No, but if it is discovered to be malware it will be removed from the store and I believe that Canonical can recall it from phones.
<nhaines> I need to figure out this missing icons in the Apps scope thing.
<Drew_Neilson> Seems to me all OSes should have a secure antivirus program installed with root-level permissions--especially if developed by the OS developer--cause no matter what, no OS is 100% impenetrable (to my knowledge)
<DonkeyHotei> a lot of android devices now ship with an app called Lookout which obnoxiously scans everything downloaded from the google play store
<Drew_Neilson> Lookout doesn't have root-level permissions
<Drew_Neilson> to my knowledge, only Bouncer does
<nhaines> Nothing is 100% impenetrable, and antivirus is far less than 100% reliable.
<DonkeyHotei> i have not seen Bouncer, even on android 5.1
<Drew_Neilson> DonkeyHotei Bouncer is system-level, part of the OS
<Drew_Neilson> take everything that I say with a grain of salt, since I've never owned a smartphone
<Drew_Neilson> this comes from what I've read
<Drew_Neilson> I don't even know if Bouncer's name is still Bouncer
<Drew_Neilson> nhaines since you mentioned obfusticated code, a root-level antivirus program could monitor running programs, and anytime a program does something that is illegal (in terms of software), attempts to escape the sandbox, etc. the antivirus could report back to Canonical what the app is trying to do, and then Canonical could re-review it and potentially remove it from the app store.
<nhaines> It's not usually remarkable when a sandbox blocks access.
<Drew_Neilson> nhaines what do you mean?
<nhaines> If an application wants your location, but you deny it access, it's going to constantly be asking for your current location and the call will fail and the application will continue normally.
<nhaines> That's not a cause for alarm--it's actually exactly how things were designed.
<Drew_Neilson> what about apps that attempt to exploit vulnerabilities to escape the sandbox and cause harm to the system or access private data that would normally be off-limits?
<nhaines> What about them?
<nhaines> The system can't be harmed because a) applications don't run as a priviledged user and b) the system file system is read-only.
<Drew_Neilson> Perhaps a root-level antivirus program could monitor such activity, report it back to Canonical, and force the rogue app to be re-evaluated.
<nhaines> You haven't described a virus.
<Drew_Neilson> Hasn't this actually happened on Android?
<nhaines> I don't think it matters what's happened on Android.
<nhaines> Applications literally can't access anything outside of their own file path.
<nhaines> Anything else is mediated by system helper calls.
<Drew_Neilson> Is Ubuntu more secure--more hardened--than Android?
<nhaines> Yes, but it's also not comparable to Android.
<fobabetty> how can I add an app to the ubuntu phone panel?
<nhaines> If you mean the menu bar where the indicators are, you can't.
<fobabetty> no... on the left
<fobabetty> I know it will be simple... but I cannot find out how to do :-)
<nhaines> Oh, the launcher.
<fobabetty> yes... launcher
<fobabetty> sorry
<nhaines> Launch the app, then long-press the icon, and choose "Pin to launcher".
<fobabetty> Perfect. Thank you nhaines
<fobabetty> how would I do a complete image of my new bq ubuntu phone.. so that I could write it back if something went wrong?
<nhaines> No worries.  :)
<nhaines> A complete image is tricky.  Basically you gzip /home/phablet
<fobabetty> can I ssh to the phone?
<fobabetty> sorry for my newbie questions.. but I think if I ask my questions here... and somebody of you guys have the time... you can answer my questions about 10 times quicke than myself using google :-)
<fobabetty> I am just a power user girl.. not a developer ;-)
<nhaines> You should get used to Googling.  ;)  AskUbuntu.com is a great resource!
<nhaines> If you enable developer mode, you can use phablet-shell to end up on the phone.
<nhaines> of course, you can also just install Terminal from the Ubuntu App Store as well.  ;)
<nhaines> (Don't be afraid to ask questions here either, but sometimes it's busy or deserted, too.)
<fobabetty> ok, thank you nhaines. have a nice day
<nhaines> fobabetty: thank you, and likewise!  :)
<fobabetty> nhaines: I would have a very last question.. It would be great if I could make an own scope that shows browser bookmarks... mm.. what I want is to pin some links (e.g. google drive) to a scope.. is this possible?
<nhaines> Ooh, interesting.  Browser bookmarks probably aren't possible.
<nhaines> But links shouold be pretty simple.
<fobabetty> really.. links would be better.. how could I do this
<nhaines> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/
<fobabetty> so you think I could make my own scope even Im not a programer/developer ?
<nhaines> This would probably be a good start.  There's a scope creator for RSS feeds as well that might be even simpler.
<fobabetty> ok.. thanks.. I will have a look there.. bye
<fobabetty> ;-)
<nhaines> In some respect you have to become a programmer.  But it's pretty straightforward and between that guide and the other tool you should be able to figure something out.  :)
<nhaines> Good luck!  :)
<lotuspsychje> sturmflut2: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Ubuntu-15-10-with-Unity-8-and-Linux-Kernel-4-0-Runs-on-a-Lenovo-Tablet-480994.shtml
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: I'm just jealous of that mouse cursor.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: comes handy on headshots :p
<sturmflut2> lotuspsychje: Oh, I'm famous again ;) It would have been nice if they had asked me about the pictures though, they apparently just downloaded them from my blog, put them on their own server and made a gallery. With credits, at least.
<lotuspsychje_> sturmflut2: seems nice :p
<lotuspsychje_> contrats on your work
<sturmflut2> lotuspsychje_: Well, it's just combining the right parts. Not much real work from my side. I'm thinking about building a modified Ubuntu 15.10 Installer ISO to ease the process, but I have no experience with that.
<lotuspsychje_> ah, check remastersys package or somethign similar
<lotuspsychje_> packages to modify your own ubuntu distro iso
<sturmflut2> lotuspsychje_: Ah, that might be a nice starting point! Thanks.
<lotuspsychje_> sturmflut2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<sturmflut2> lotuspsychje_: I don't need much, just replace the kernel and a correction to the GRUB installation script.
<lotuspsychje_> sturmflut2: and this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> dholbach: Good morning!
<lotuspsychje_> morning
<dholbach> hey sturmflut2
<dholbach> sturmflut2, nice series of articles coming from you!
<sturmflut2> dholbach: Thanks! I am working on many more, just not with the same frequency at the moment. The topics are getting more advanced and research takes longer.
<dholbach> <3 <3 <3
<sturmflut2> And I do have those "private life" and "work" thingies
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: we should have a look and see if we can borrow anything form sturmflut2's blog entries for developer.u.c :-)
<lotuspsychje> amateur folling around is the best
<davidcalle> dholbach, +1!
<lotuspsychje> alot of magic happens in this channel lately
<lotuspsychje> you guys all rock
<sturmflut2> dholbach, dpm, davidcalle: If you can make any use of my musings, please just do. Also if you come up with corrections and/or ideas on how to improve, just tell me. You can even open a GitHub issue for the blog or clone the whole thing and send me a pull request.
<dpm> thanks so much sturmflut2!
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, any name ideas for that weekly blog post about what's going on in Ubuntu dev/appdev?
<dadexix86> good morning! update is here, can someone link to me the changelog please? :)
<PhilippeP> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ota/ota-3.5.changelog
<PhilippeP> here you go
<jcbjoe> PhilippeP: is that for ubuntu-touch ?
<PhilippeP> jcbjoe: yep
<jcbjoe> oo
<jcbjoe> PhilippeP: are you using ubuntu-touch as a daily driver ?
<PhilippeP> jcbjoe: yes it's currently my only phone ...
<jcbjoe> PhilippeP: nexus 4 ?
<PhilippeP> jcbjoe: nope BQ
<jcbjoe> aw
<jcbjoe> PhilippeP: are you in the US ?
<PhilippeP> jcbjoe: no Europe(Belgium)
<jcbjoe> to bad ubuntu-touch dosen't have nearby and stuff
<jcbjoe> for anyone what is the diffrence between devel and stable ?
<dadexix86> PhilippeP, thank you very much! :)
<PhilippeP> dadexix86: you're welcome
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Alison Hargreaves Day! 😃
<sturmflut2> Yay, OTA-3.5 is downloading
<robin-hero> sturmflut2: I updated my phone yesterday at 9 PM. :)
<ogra_> congrats, you won the lottery :)
<robin-hero> :D
<PhilippeP> lscpu
<PhilippeP> wrong window :)
<diduser> how can I set a custom ringtone in new bq ubuntu phone?
<sturmflut2> diduser: Hm, let's see
<sturmflut2> diduser: Looks like the UI doesn't support custom ringtones at the moment, but you could change it via gsettings.
<diduser> I read about I could remount the system writable and copy the files to /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones/     But I am afraid to loose the option to get "official" updates...
<diduser> I read that the gsettings-option would not longer work
<diduser> is that right?
<sturmflut2> diduser: Hmmmmmm. The "com.ubuntu.touch.sound incoming-call-sound" schema/key still exists, but I don't know if it is still used.
<diduser> so how could I tried it in your opinion?
<robin-hero> I think I found a bug which is affected r21 and r22 too. Two days ago I got an MMS and I recieved it everyday the same time again and again.
<sturmflut2> diduser: I just tried to set the incoming-call-sound via gsettings, the key has been written but the UI still displays the old ringtone. Even after a restart.
<sturmflut2> diduser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1268097
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268097 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "[System settings] Can't set user-supplied ring tone" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<diduser> sturmflut2: so.. is it right that I could lose the possibility to get update if I remount the system rw?
<sturmflut2> diduser: Yeah, mounting r/w is best to be avoided
<diduser> ok... so.. at this time.. no chance to set a custom ringtone, right?
<sturmflut2> diduser: Doesn't look like it, no.
<diduser> :-(
<sturmflut2> diduser: You can probably only add yourself as affected to the bug, the more people weigh in the liklier it becomes that it will be fixed.
<diduser> ok, thank you
<ogra_> mounting rw and just putting an additional file in a dir and thenj mounting ro again wont do any harm
<sturmflut2> It is surprising how much feedback I get on this BayTrail tablet stuff. Looks like people are really waiting for a cheap, decent Ubuntu tablet.
<brunch875> hah, I'd love to have one. The whole issue with tablets right now it's they're slow and they're not as capable as PCs
<diduser> sturmflut2: I tried to login to my bq phone.. I installed the package "phablet-tools". but "adb devices" does not show my bq.. developer mode is enabled. what could be the reason? do I have to install further packages?
<sturmflut2> diduser: Which Ubuntu version does your host run?
<diduser> xubuntu 14.04
<sturmflut2> ogra_: 14.04 doesn't come with the necessary udev rules for ADB on the bq, right? Or something like that
<simosx> diduser, if it's the first time you use adb, you may need to reboot the phone.
<diduser> I could try it with 15.04 I have installed in virtualbox..
<diduser> ok, trying a reboot
<sturmflut2> brunch875: Those Windows 8.1 tablets are actually quite nice hardware-wise. Quad-Core, at least 32 GB flash, 2 GB RAM, UEFI and ACPI, "standard" Intel graphics chip, HDMI port, USB 3.0 On-the-Go, for about 180 euros or even less. The only problem is the software. Intel usually does an excellent job, but this time they screwed up big time. Not even the latest 4.0 kernels come with the necessary drivers.
<sturmflut2> brunch875: Not even audio works out of the box :/
<simosx> diduser, there is a version of 'adb' that requires an instruction that says that the USB vendor ID is a device that is good for 'adb'. My 'adb' that works, is of version '1.0.31'. (run 'adb' without parameters to find the version).
<brunch875> damn!
<ogra_> sturmflut_, the phablet-tools PPA has them
<simosx> I have a bq phone and I am on 'ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed'. Is that still bleeding edge or shall I move to something else? The bq phones with original firmware got an update today which I did not get.
<diduser> ok, in 15.04 it works.. but I got message "no local key, please run the ssh-keygen command first"... which command exactly?
<simosx> diduser, it's about SSH keypairs. You need to create a keypair for SSH using ssh-keygen, then run the command again.
<diduser> simosx: so I run the command "ssh-keygen" on host machine??
<simosx> diduser, yes. The 'ssh keypair' is an important thing. See for example at https://help.github.com/articles/generating-ssh-keys/ for some good parameters to use.
<diduser> ok, and what password do I choose? the one of my phone?
<brunch875> Hoooray I finally have some time to take a look at the ubuntu development tools!
<simosx> diduser, it asks you for a 'passphrase' to protect your keypair. It's up to you, if you feel like, you might be able to leave it empty. However, that keypair can be used for things like github, so it's good to put a passphrase and remember it.
<diduser> ok.. but now when I do "phablet-shell" I get "error: closed"
<ogra_> simosx, stop usin channels with release names ... they are dead ends :)
<ogra_> use the respective alias
<simosx> diduser, it happens sometimes. When running 'phablet-shell', it does behind quite a few things. Try to run it a couple of times?
<diduser> mm.. does phablet-shell need su-rights? or can I run it as normal user?
<ogra_> diduser, you need to unlock the phone screen
<ogra_> estabishing a new connecion is only allowed while the phone is unlocked
<diduser> ogra: OMG.. that was the error (in 15.05)... thank you !
<ogra_> :)
<simosx> ogra_, I may have put devel-proposed. How do I verify? (I am on the phone with a shell/phablet-shell).
<ogra_> system-image-cli -i
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | OTA-3.5 released
<simosx> nice. I am on 'ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed', last update on '2015-05-08 18:38:55'.
<ogra_> thats fine then
<simosx> ok
<diduser> thank you all for help
<ogra_> that is why we are here :)
<diduser> *thumbsup* :-)
<brunch875> Agh! The calendar startled me with an event. I had no idea notifications behaved like alarms
<brunch875> That's actually a pretty neat functionality.
<davmor2> brunch875: how else would you know about meetings you are meant to be at else?
<brunch875> back when I used an android phone I remember checking the calendar widget constantly :|
<brunch875> There are six different project templates for apps and I have no idea which one is better
<brunch875> or at least more modern
<simosx> I tried once to compile the bq kernel at https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/tree/aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-rtm and created a boot.img. I then installed it on the bq. It did not boot (boot loop).
<simosx> I recovered by installing the boot.img that I extracted according to sturmflut_ instructions (https://sturmflut.github.io/) so it's fine now.
<simosx> Anyone tried to re-compile the kernel?
<mcphail> brunch875: the templates confused me as well. Use qmlproject for simple qml apps and cmake project if you're using a C++ backend. When the new targets come on line I think everything is going to change to qmake
<brunch875> thanksman!
<nicomen> are there some tutorials in how to making web apps and html5 apps without using the UI?
<ogra_> headless html5 apps ?
<nicomen> I get so many different errors trying to run an emulator or running things on the phone, and still not been able to. It would be easier for me to do things manually and find out what is actually failing
<nicomen> any app, I guess how to generate an installable deb/click or something
<ogra_> nicomen, you need three files http://paste.ubuntu.com/11111516/ ...
<ogra_> developer.ubuntu.com has details about them .-..
<ogra_> (well, you need 4 files, since an icon is required)
<nicomen> ah that's it?
<nicomen> thanks ;)
<ogra_> well, the Main.qml file that is called there would be a minimal qml to wrap a webview and you would open your index.html from inside it ... or you would replace the exec line in the desktop file with a webapp-container call
<ogra_> but yeah, from the click side it is only these three files plus an icon
<tvoss> random rant: the lack of good-looking *AND* working home-banking software
<ogra_> tvoss, just write it :P
<tvoss> ogra_, I'm tempted
<ogra_> you might have to open a bank first though :)
<tvoss> ogra_, well ... not necessarily
<ogra_> well, otherwise controlling the backend side might be painful ... which could harm the "working" part :)
<sturmflut_> kgunn: Sorry for the disturbance, but I don't know if you've already seen https://plus.google.com/102486542947898431342/posts/Qd2jh7Q7YNE and the linked article?
<kgunn> sturmflut_: hey! good to hear from you so no disturbance, thanks for sharing
<sturmflut_> kgunn: I think I've finally found a way to put a reliable 15.04 installation on the device, a how-to is in the works
<ogra_> sturmflut_, well, pretty curtious what works and what doesnt given that many userspace bits still hard depend on the android layer atm
<sturmflut_> ogra_: I suppose we'll find out ;)
<ogra_> (sound, sensors, gps ....)
<sturmflut_> ogra_: I can already say something positive about the GPS: There is none.
<ogra_> haha
<kgunn> sturmflut_: did you use our silo with demo code or is that all just trunk code ?
<ogra_> h, and video playback indeed ...
<Masternoob> hey guys, i just want initiate a talk about the calendar app
<sturmflut_> kgunn: The screenshots from yesterday are just using the packages that came with 15.10 (Wily) by default. I'm reinstalling the device with 15.04 and the vivid PPA today. Yesterday I was just happy that the tablet hadn't crashed for more than 20 minutes, this time I'll do it proper.
<Masternoob> currently it is in terrible shape and has nearly no dev activity...imho a celndar app is core functionality and i know 3 people that can't use the phone because of this....
<ogra_> Masternoob, did they file bugs ?
<sturmflut_> ogra_: Video acceleration worked quite well last time, this is an Intel GPU running the Open Source drivers.
<ogra_> (also #ubuntu-app-devel is probably the better place for this)
<ogra_> sturmflut_, sure, but the gstreamer setup defaults to hybris ... as well as pulse
<ogra_> so sound and video are a matter of luck :)
<sturmflut_> ogra_: Well, I have good news about pulseaudio as well: there is currently no kernel driver for the internal audio chip
<ogra_> ... until we actually have a proper backend implementation for non-adnroid devices
<Masternoob> ogra_ yes they did file bugs... currently there are  30 New bugs and 87 Open bugs in the app...many of them should be really high priority since they make the app unusable on a daily basis
<Masternoob> Also there are plans to include the app by default (Bug 1418986), but this is a bad idea since there are so many crucial bugs
<ubot5> bug 1418986 in Canonical System Image "Install the calendar app by default" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418986
<ogra_> this is why it isnt included by default yet
<sturmflut_> Masternoob: I would also say that #ubuntu-app-devel is the better place for this discussion
<ogra_> yes, as i said above
<Masternoob> ok thank you i will take the discussion to the other channel
<Tenleftfingers> Bug 1454657 (sorry, I cant paste URL from  BQ device yet) relates to the calendar's Month overview. Id appreciate confirmation/me too if anyone can reproduce.
<ubot5> bug 1454657 in Ubuntu Calendar App ""Month" overview uses misleading colours for events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454657
<ogra_> confirmed
<Tenleftfingers> Thank you ogra_
<mariogrip> is that a new ota update i see? :O v22
<jgdx> mpt, ping
<sturmflut_> mariogrip: Yeah, OTA-3.5
<seb128> jgdx, you better ping with context if you want a reply from mpt ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, :)
<sturmflut> mzanetti: Ping
<mzanetti> hey sturmflut
<sturmflut> mzanetti: Okay, I think I've got a stable 15.04 environment on the tablet now. I forgot my notes at home, could you please repeat one more time which PPAs I need on top of vivid for Unity8 and Mir?
<jgdx> mpt, the apn spec, is something happening to it?
 * sturmflut has probably asked this five times now
<sturmflut> mzanetti: I promise I'll document it in a public place this time
<mzanetti> ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<mzanetti> sturmflut, ^
<Masternoob> Is it a known bug that Windows doesn't recognize the BQ Phone as USB drive?
<ogra_> the phone doesnt expose as USB drive anywhere
<ogra_> only as MTP device ... and windows should detect it as that
<davmor2> ogra_: Windows does it is part of the regression plan
<davmor2> ogra_: as mtp that is
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but you guys dont test all windows versions either i guess :)
<davmor2> ogra_: no just the version we have a licence for so for me that is window 7
<davmor2> ogra_: I think others have windows 8
<ogra_> i.e. i'm not sure if XP even has MTP support (if anyone is insane enough to still run XP on an internet connected machine)
<davmor2> ogra_: just xp would of been enough there I think :)
<sturmflut> Hmmmm, downloading at 500 kbyte/s per second using an USB-Ethernet-adapter. I wonder who's to blame.
<ogra_> sturmflut, anything else on the same HUB ?
<sturmflut> s/kbyte/s per second/kbyte per second/
<LostSoul> hi comunity, how can I take screen shots on aquarius ?
<ogra_> LostSoul, press both volume buttons at the same time
<davmor2> LostSoul: vol+ and vol- at the same time
<ogra_> you'll find the screenshot in the gallery app then
<LostSoul> thanks
<davmor2> Masternoob: what version of windows are you on?
<sturmflut> ogra_: No, it's all USB 3.0 and the Ethernet connection is 100 MBit/s all the way. Probably some cheap chipset.
<LostSoul> it works perfectly. Thank you
<LostSoul> there is a problem.. Geolocalization feiled. Can I do something ?
<ogra_> sturmflut, yeah,. or buggy USB 3.0 drivers :P
<davmor2> sturmflut: is the usb→eth actually usb3?
<ogra_> LostSoul, did you already recieve the latest OTA (out since yesterday) .-.. that fixes a bunch of location issues
<LostSoul> no,
<ogra_> well, then wait for it and check again after you received it :)
<LostSoul> wait? Can not do anything now?
<sturmflut> davmor2: Well, the chinese sticker on it claims so. Maybe "3.0" means "like a sloth" in chinese numerology or so.
<Masternoob> davmor2 Windows7
<ogra_> OTAs come in phased updates for the first 24h ... in that timeframe you can only wait
<ogra_> (and hope you win the lottery :) )
<Masternoob> I shows as some kind of media player but i guess it should show as usb drive like android does
<ogra_> it should show as media device but be accessible in your file manager
<Masternoob> it is not accessible as file manager
<Masternoob> *from
<davmor2> ogra_: Masternoob: checking now
<sturmflut> I wonder what happened with that ultra-cheap chinese 128 GB sd card which that one guy on the mailinglist bought.
<davmor2> Masternoob, ogra_: shows up fine here,  please remember that the phones screen needs to be on to show up
<davmor2> Masternoob: and unlocked
<Masternoob> It shows up for me to but i cannot open it in explorer
 * popey tests this
<popey> works here
<popey> on my retail bq device
<popey> hmm, vivid krillin doesn't work
<popey> i see nothing
<davmor2> popey: works here :(
 * popey updates phone
<popey> mx4 running vivid (I assume?) fails too
<robin-hero> popey: Do you have an mx4? :)
<davmor2> popey: 1 second
<popey> NO CARRIER
<ogra_> use a cart ...
<davmor2> popey: connects
<davmor2> Masternoob: sorry it took so long but windows suck for screeenshots http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/bq-phone-in-win7.png
<Masternoob> am i seeing this right that it should show two "drives" one for interal and one for sd?
<ogra_> if you have a properly formatted SD in the device it should show up, yes
<davmor2> Masternoob: yeap
<ogra_> definitely does on the various ubuntu desktops here
<Masternoob> ok i have no sd card in my phone and i only see the "Aquaris E4" symbol but no drives under it
 * ogra_ hasnt used windows in ~20 years ... 
<davmor2> Masternoob: there is no driver under it you just click on it and it shows you the home/phablet/folders
 * Masternoob is forced to use it at work
<ogra_> and thats an unmodified phone ... like it comes out of the box ?
<davmor2> no driver should be no drive
<Masternoob> davmor but on your screenshot i see two "drive" simbols
<ogra_> (with updates applied indeed)
<ogra_> or did you tinker with it in any way
<Masternoob> no my phone is completely stock (with the latest rtm update)
<popey> odd, sometimes they appear, sometimes not
<Masternoob> i will try it on a different mashine when i get home in a few hours...maybe this windows installation has some kind of problem
<ogra_> popey, well, i had reworked the whole underlaing mtp layer ... but that didnt make it in and eventually we killed the silo
<ogra_> *underlying
<ogra_> (based on udev rules .... not on upstart jobs ... a lot less racy but sadly there were issues with mako)
<davmor2> Masternoob: right sorry, they are just virtual folders not drives as such :)  You can try unplugging it and pluggin it back in but make sure the screen on the phone is on an unlocked, mtp is only up when the phone is in that state otherwise it just shows the phone is connected
<popey> i think we need a bug for this
<popey> it's really unreliable
<davmor2> popey: balme ogra_ he'll say it's not him but don't listen to that ;)
<Masternoob> ok i will try it in a few hours from now.... are there plans to change this behaviour? I don't think a normal user will understand or know this
<ogra_> popey, perhaps re-open bug 1425523
<ubot5> bug 1425523 in Canonical System Image "Cannot connect to device with MTP" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425523
<ogra_> Masternoob, which behavior ?
<ogra_> that you dont see it is a bug, yes, that bit needs fixing
<ogra_> that you need to unlock the screen is security design
<Masternoob> that the phone must be unlocked to acces it via usa
<Masternoob> *usb
<ogra_> there were plans to add key authentication ... but the developer teams got shuffled recently and this is not a small task
<Masternoob> I think the phone should prompt for this when connting via usb...how should the user know to do this?
<ogra_> so not sure if that is anywhere high on anyones TODO now
<davmor2> Masternoob: it is actually a security measure so someone can't take your phone plug it into their machine and steal your data
<Masternoob> davmor2: yeah i get that, but there is no indication why it doesn't work, most users will give up there and can never access their data
<davmor2> Masternoob: how would you indicate that on a locked phone?
<K1773R> some will use their brain, the others wont
<mcphail> Is it possible to offer a folder with a text file which says "The screen must be unlocked to access the files on the device"?
<Masternoob> I don't know the plattform limitations here but wouldn't it possible to turn the screen on with some kind of fullscreen notification?
<mcphail> Or change the text on the "circle" on the phone lockscreen?
<Masternoob> I think this should be really visible (possibly even Fullscreen with an exclamation mark icon or something)
<popey> It could well have a notification
<popey> "Unlock device to access over USB"
<Masternoob> As i said, i think without a reakky visible notification, most users will fail to connect the device
<Masternoob> *really
<davmor2> popey: but you are assuming that people are looking at their screen.  If it is plugged in in the morning on arrival to work and you don't try and access it till an hour later how do you make it obvious then?
<ogra_> Masternoob, file a wishlist bug, that sounds like a pretty valuable feature (such a notification)
<popey> ya
<popey> +1
<Masternoob> i can only speak to me but i would at least unlock the screen to see if it offers some advice....android does something like this, you have to press a button before it connects a a "drive"
<popey> given the screen turns on when you plug usb in, putting a notification there seems sane
<ogra_> right
<popey> and ocne people learn, they know
<ogra_> thats what i meant above with "key authentication"
<ogra_> future versions were supposed to pop up a key auth dialog ... once you confirmed that the key is put on your PC and you can always connect
<ogra_> (for adb and mtp specifically)
<Masternoob> ogra_ is there an existing bug/which for this or is it only in some blueprint?
<Tenleftfingers> Podbird is crashing immediately after startup. I don't think OTA3.5 is to blame because I think I saw rhis earpier in the week too. If I uninstapp and reinstall, do I loose my subscriptions?
<mcphail> Tenleftfingers: you don't lose your subscriptions. (well, I didn't)
<shadeslayer> ogra_: ping :)
<ogra_> shadeslayer, yo
<shadeslayer> ogra_: so I was trying to do some modifications to the rootfs from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/current/ and apparently apt-get is not happy about things
<shadeslayer> ogra_: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/bluetooth-touch not found.
<shadeslayer> for eg
<shadeslayer> are those files manually placed?
<ogra_> you need to set up your chroot properly :)
<Tenleftfingers> thanks mcphail :)
<ogra_> mount dev and proc ... put the necessary fake files in place etc
<shadeslayer> ogra_: sure, that's one part of the problem, but it complains about /etc/init.d/bluetooth-touch , One would presume that comes from the pacakge
<mcphail> Tenleftfingers: perhaps one of your subscriptions is causing the crash. Seems to work perfectly here
<ogra_> shadeslayer, and you did put the proer fake file for invoke-rc.d in place ?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: doesn't that file come from the package? aka why do I need a fake file?
<ogra_> (divert it and link it to /bin/true or some such ... whatever live-build usually does for them)
<ogra_> (when it sets up the buiold chroots)
<ogra_> has nothing to do with any package
<shadeslayer> ogra_: right, just thought that the file would be provided by some package or something
<ogra_> no
<shadeslayer> why does the postrm refer to it then?
<ogra_> its part of the chroot setup
<ogra_> like making dbus calls no-op's etc etc
<sturmflut> shadeslayer: invoke-rc.d tries to change actual system settings, start daemons etc. But you are in a chroot, and you can't and don't want the chroot to change your host system. So you have to "fake" the invoke-rc.d command, everybody inside your chroot needs to think that it succeeded while it actually didn't do anything.
<Tenleftfingers> mcphail: Good point. Although I would argue that if malformed XML or the mp3 is causing issues it still the apps fault. Until I can get it to stay loaded I camt unsubscripted. Lets see how it goes!
<Masternoob> so...should i create a whish for the usb prompt?
<ogra_> Masternoob, yes, against the mtp package
<popey> yes
<Masternoob> ok
<mcphail> Tenleftfingers: will be interesting to know if the path to the mp3 has a "#" (hash symbol) in it
<sturmflut> shadeslayer: The postrm assumes that you are running apt-get on an actual, fully functional system. But in this case you aren't.
<ogra_> exactly
<Tenleftfingers> mcphail, Hmm, Ill look it up from my desktop.. The onesI added most recently. I may get disconnected as I'm "multitasking" on a BQ device but Ill be back.
<shadeslayer> sturmflut: so ... the post/prerm checks for this script which is present on a regular system but not on touch since live build removes them
<shadeslayer> did I get that right?
<Masternoob> I filed a new bug 1454713
<ubot5> bug 1454713 in mtp (Ubuntu) "Promt user to unlock phone when connection via usb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454713
<ogra_> shadeslayer, no, you didnt ... the build env doesnt touch any pre/postrm scripts ... it replaces the tools tehse scripts call
<ogra_> in the case you are looking at its invoke-rc.d
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> I see
<ogra_> but there are others iirc
<shadeslayer> right, now I understand :)
<ogra_> shadeslayer, https://jpetazzo.github.io/2013/10/06/policy-rc-d-do-not-start-services-automatically/ this is a rather good write up
<sturmflut> Yay, 3D acceleration and 1080p video playback on BayTrail! Out of the box! But no sound :/
<george_e> This is probably a dumb question, but does anybody know which framework I should target for an app running on the Bq Aquaris?
<dobey> george_e: 14.10 right now
<george_e> dobey: excellent, thanks!
<jcbjoe> does gps and location services work in ubuntu-touch ?
<dobey> generally, yes
<studio_> hi
<studio_> one question about the gallery app in UT. Was it fixed to not store videos from an external storage?
<studio_> nobody here?
<mariogrip> mhall119: I saw the some users from Oneplus one forum tried to get the opo as a official device :D
<mariogrip> that*
<mhall119> mariogrip: the OPO has some very loyal users
<mhall119> :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, i proposed my url-dispatcher branch for content-hub, i haven't included my checklist results yet, waiting for new debs to test :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, i'll do that in the morning
<mariogrip> what's the best way to find debug output of ofonod?
<mariogrip> ogra_, rsalveti: can you help me out here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11118708/ it looks like rild starts, but ofono cannot connect to it....
<rsalveti> hm, connection refused would probably be related with permission
<rsalveti> awe: ^
<awe> mariogrip, you need to ensure that the user process attempting to open the rild socket has the right permissions
<awe> one sec...
<mariogrip> wait, rebooted the device with a clean build, now i'm getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11118749/
<mariogrip> rsalveti: awe ^
<awe> mariogrip, so you're working on port, right?
<awe> did you get past the permissions problems?
<awe> so ofono can now connect?
<mariogrip> yes
<mariogrip> [0,UNSOL]< UNSOL_RIL_CONNECTED
<awe> what device?
<mariogrip> "ofonod[969]: We are polling CLCC and received an error"
<awe> ( if you can share )
<mariogrip> oneplus one
<awe> you can safely ignore the "We are polling error..."
<awe> it's thrown early in the bringup
<awe> the bigger problem is that you can't parse the SIM status reply
<awe> all bets *really* are off if you can't do that
<awe> mariogrip, what's the modem?
<mariogrip> qcom's
<mariogrip> MSM8974 chip
<awe> do you have access to the cyanogenmod source for the device?  Particularly the file RIL.java?
<mariogrip> I think so, it ships with cm
<taiebot> As anyone reported stuff like that http://uppix.com/f-screenshot2015045553b3120018ee22.png ??
<mariogrip> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_opt_telephony
<mariogrip> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_opt_telephony/blob/cm-11.0/src/java/com/android/internal/telephony/RIL.java
<awe> mariogrip, so basically... manufacturers don't always follow the messages definitions as defined by ril.h
<awe> ex: http://androidxref.com/4.4.2_r1/xref/hardware/ril/include/telephony/ril.h
<awe> so what you need to do, is compare the parsing logic in RIL.java, in your particular branch, and figure out the difference
<awe> and then ideally, you'd quirk the message parsing code in rildmodem
<awe> we just did something similar for a qcom-based dual-SIM phone
<awe> checkout the following pull-request to give you an idea of how it was quirked
<awe> https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/pull/174
<awe> note, the title of the pull-request is a bit generic unfortunately, but it'll give you an idea of how rildmodem's quirking works
<mariogrip> okay, thanks. i will give it a try
<awe> you can also turn on OFONO_RIL_TRACE and OFONO_RIL_HEX_TRACE in the ofono.override upstart job
<awe> in this case, you'll see every message in readable form up to the parse error
<awe> and the hex trace, well, does what it says.  ;)-
<nhaines> Oh hey. I'm running ubuntu-rtm on my phone and after the last few updates someofthe icons have disappeared from the Launcher and the Apps scope.
<nhaines> Are there any logs that might be useful for that?
<dobey> banana net splits
<mariogrip> awe, what should i write to enable OFONO_RIL_TRACE and OFONO_RIL_HEX_TRACE?
<mariogrip> in .override
<awe> mariogrip, you just need to ensure the variables are defined in the ofono's environment; just add them to ofono.override
<awe> they don't need to be set to any particular value
<mariogrip> so like env OFONO_RIL_TRACE
<awe> mtk.c and ril.c just call getenv("OFONO_RIL_TRACE")
<awe> and same for HEX
<awe> you can also run ofono from the command line per: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1427788/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427788 in ofono (Ubuntu) "rilmodem: Do not always use sim's app in status->gsm_umts_index" [High,Fix committed]
<mariogrip> awe: ah, thanks
<intheair86> want to compile for note 4, help.
<awe> mariogrip, yw
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, sure thing :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-14
<up-user> hello. how can I delete one / all calls on the call list?
<bqphone> good morning
<bqphone> yesterday my ubuntu phone got an update, is there a way to see what did exactly updated? is it posted somewhere?
<diplo> bqphone: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ota/ota-3.5.changelog
<bqphone> thx mate
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Golf Day! 😃
<mpt> Is there any easy way to compare the phone language packs for two languages (e.g. en_ZM vs. en_ZW)?
<mpt> To see how the translations differ
<seb128> mpt, you want to compare specific strings?
<mpt> seb128, no, I want to see *all* the strings that are different
<seb128> mpt, I don't think there is an easy way to do that
<seb128> mpt, you can "msgunfmt /usr/share/locale-langpack/<locale>/LC_MESSAGES/*" to get the list of strings for <locale>
<seb128> mpt, so you can > log_en_GB for example and do the same on another locale and diff those files
<mpt> Ah, neat
<seb128> but the strings are not going to be always in the same order and headers change
<seb128> so it's not as clean as "just show the difference"
<seb128> but it can help you having an idea
<seb128> otherwise you need more script, e.g using python
<seb128> use "-s" with msgunfmt to sort the output, it should help diff to have similar context
<studio_> hi
<studio_> since when do you support the bq Aquaris E5 HD? btw, big thanks :)
<popey> studio_: we don't
<studio_> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en/
<studio_> vegetahd
<studio_> that is the "E5 HD"
<popey> well, that says 13 may
<studio_> but it is not listed in the wiki. whois the developer?
<mpt> oh bother
<mpt> (I misread some instructions about using citrain, and now … I have to reflash, I guess)
<popey> studio_: I guess we'll have to wait and see
<studio_> popey, i am right now searching for a cheap bq E5 "HD" :) I thought it is EOL ...
<mpt> “Failed to enter Recovery” \o/
<mpt> This question may seem silly, but: Instead of saying “Expecting the device to be in the bootloader...waiting”, why doesn’t ubuntu-device flash just do an “adb reboot bootloader” itself?
<ogra_> mpt, it does, doesnt it ? ... the message means "i'm waiting for it to show up in bootloader mode"
<ogra_> if your screen was unlocked and you had developer mode enabled, it would have rebboted you into bootloader mode automatically
<mpt> ogra_, if so, it’s a coincidence that twice now it has shown the FASTBOOT screen only after I entered “adb reboot bootloader” myself
<ogra_> (at least that used to be the behavior, sergio is off this week to answer if that default changed ...)
<mpt> ogra_, make that thrice now. I waited two minutes just to see if it would reboot by itself, and it didn’t. Should I report a bug?
<ogra_> mpt, well, perhaps ask sergiusens first, might be that is desired behavior now, i didnt follow the changes in u-d-f so closely
<ogra_> i know it used to reboot you automatically at some point
<ogra_> (well, or just file it and let him close it then :) )
<mpt> Even if it shouldn’t, it could easily tell you *how* to enter the bootloader, so I’ll report a bug anyway
<ogra_> good
<mpt> (reported bug 1455050)
<ubot5> bug 1455050 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) ""Expecting the device to be in the bootloader" isn't that helpful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455050
<ogra_> hmm, why does url-dispatcher in vivid suddenly append stuff to URLs ?
 * ogra_ cant open any websites anymore 
<studio_> back
<studio_> popey, i've just seen it is john : https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E5/tree/aquaris-E5-ubuntu-master
<studio_> hmm, the old price was 180 Euro in Germany for the E5 HD, but i was too late to buy it
<studio_> wow, £149.85 in the UK on Amazon (ASIN: B00M6WHN4G)?
<Stskeeps> ls
<studio_> what is needed to flash the E5 HD, Android-Version, to Ubuntu Touch, just the ERB1, MBR, Kernel, recovery.img and MT6582_Android_scatter.txt to flash the latest version via ubuntu-device-flash??
<studio_> ok, a full image would be nice, but in the moment i can't find a full image ...
<popey> maybe ask bq if/when they plan to sell that device with ubuntu pre-installed
<popey> otherwise we'll end up wasting huge amounts of time with you here again as we did when you bought an android E4.5
<studio_> popey, i do not understand, did google ever made plan to sell their phones with ubuntu touch?
<popey> Yes, I think you do understand.
<mpt> jgdxx, I just mailed you about the APN testing
<studio_> you have flo, mako, manta, krillin, vegetahd and also arale in the https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/, sorry i really do not understand :(
<popey> flo, mako and manta were / are supported because there were no shipping devices in stores which run Ubuntu Touch.
<popey> Then companies like bq and meizu come along and ship devices with Ubuntu, so they get added to the server.
<popey> They are the primary devices we support - the ones sold *with* *ubuntu* *pre-installed*.
<popey> Sure we can provide help for others.
<popey> But every minute we spend helping people with devices they randomly bought hoping they can get it working, is less time spent on Ubuntu, convergence, new devices, snappy etc.
<popey> It's also incredibly frustrating to have to go through the same questions multiple times with you.
<popey> And nobody really looks forward to doing that again with a new device really.
<studio_> popey, i understood. but i was wondering, that there is still support for the google devices
<popey> studio_: not a lot of support.
<popey> Shipping devices are the focus
<liuxg> jdstrand, ping
<jgdxx> mpt, right.. error closed is due to the device locking. You can create /userdata/.adb_onlock to avoid this
<jgdxx> mpt,
<mpt> jgdxx, is that what prevented the installation? Or was it the 404 Not Found? Or both?
<studio_> I do not like, when ppls here say i am talking "bad" about ubuntu touch, but i am also reading an viewing minds from other ppls about ut, and this video was right to the point: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ws5TRXFkO8
<jgdxx> mpt, not sure, might have to $ sudo apt-get update
<jgdxx> mpt, but you can use silo 36 now. There is a lot of docs for how to
<mpt> jgdxx, it was “sudo apt-get update” that triggered the 404
<jgdxx> mpt, is the phone online? not sure why
<mpt> jgdxx, is <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/SiloTestingGuidelines#Where_can_I_find_details_of_the_Silo.3F> the appropriate instructions to follow?
<mpt> jgdxx, if it was an online/offline problem I would think it would be “hostname not found” or something, not a 404
<jgdxx> mpt, im on a phone, ill have to get back to you in 30 mins
<mpt> ok
<studio_> popey, please watch that video. i am wrong?
<popey> studio_: I didn't say you were talking bad about ubuntu touch.
<studio_> not you, but for exp. my "Guru"
<popey> you're deviating from the point somewhat.
<studio_> i am not "deviating" from the point. since one year it is known, that the E4.5 will come with UT.
<popey> right, and we support the ones that ship with ubuntu
<popey> if you buy one separately from ebay or whatever, running android, well, you're on your own a bit there
<popey> we can provide some help
<popey> and you have to admit we have provided you a LOT of help here
<studio_> one year without  basic features is for consumers is "not so nice".
<popey> in fact I'd go as far as to say you are the single person in this channel who has consumed more help than anyone else in the last 3 months
<popey> Oh, are you going to bring up gpg again?
<studio_> no
<studio_> please view the video
<popey> You're not telling me anything we don't already know.
<popey> I've already seen it
<popey> he's right about somethings and wrong about others
<popey> You could say the same about _any_ review
<studio_> he? ehm ...
<jgdxx> mpt, yes, $ citrain device-upgrade # is the way to install a silo
<studio_> popey, i think "he" is a women
<popey> maybe I'm mistaken, it doesn't matter.
<jgdxx> mpt, not sure why apt's trying to fetch wily packages
<jgdxx> mpt, and I'm using $ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed --device krillin
<jgdx> though, krillin.en seems recent enough
<jgdx> mpt, do you have a shell on phone?
<mpt> jgdx, yes, but it’s easier to type on adb shell and has exactly the same effect, right?
<studio_> popey, the point was, maybe i am wrong, why not "all manpower" is going into the bq E4.5, because this is the first "baby" from Canonical?
<popey> It is the primary device studio_
<popey> its the device we do all testing on.
<popey> and as all devices are equal, they all get new features together
<jgdx> mpt, adb shell has some weird stuff going on, but it works
<jgdx> mpt, could you put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin somewhere?
<mpt> jgdx, you said silo 36? citrain tells me that the silo number must be from 1 to 20.
<studio_> popey, what do mean with "all devices"?
<popey> studio_: the ubuntu layer is the same on all devices (nexus ones, bq ones, meizu ones, future ones)
<studio_> that's what i mean, why google devices?
<popey> i already explained that
<popey> 13:41 < popey> flo, mako and manta were / are supported because there were no shipping devices in stores which run Ubuntu Touch.
<jgdx> mpt, do you have the phablet tools ppa installed on your machine? Maybe you need to add it, which will upgrade the citrain tool.
<jgdx> mpt, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools
<popey> it's near-zero effort to automatically spit out the images for mako when we do krillin
<studio_> popey, there are more devices that can handle ut, but that is not the point
<mpt> jgdx, “W: Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  HttpError404”
<popey> studio_: then i dont see your point
<studio_> the point is, put all manpower to one or two device(s) what is an "official device"
<popey> we are
<popey> bq and meizu devices are official devices
<studio_> for the bq it is 14.xx and so many things are missing. for the meizu, what is it advantage?
<popey> bq will move to 15.xx by the end of the month
<jgdx> mpt, that url's wrong though
<popey> meizu isn't out yet
<studio_> it is still not out, but what is it advantage?
<jgdx> mpt, not sure how that was made.. this is the correct one http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages
<jgdx> how'd you add the ppa?
<mpt> jgdx, “sudo add-apt-repository  https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools”
<studio_> if the meizu is using an MT6595, will it support the features from an MT6595?
<jgdx> mpt, the command should be “sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools”
<jgdx> mpt, and that could be the source of the 404s on the device as well
<popey> studio_: it's a different device, I'm sure a smart person like you can look it up
<mpt> jgdx, grrr, I used to have this PPA, but it was “disabled on upgrade to saucy”
<jgdx> ah
<jgdx> abeato, nice work on nuntium :)
<mpt> jgdx, unfortunately, after adding that PPA and doing “sudo apt-get update”, apt-get upgrade still doesn’t mention phablet-tools
<abeato> jgdx, actually a small change, but hey, those were my first go lines ;)
<studio_> popey, i can't find any informations about the Meizu UT-OS, maybe UFO, but nothing about it features.
<popey> studio_: right, because it's not out yet
<popey> studio_: but it's the same software, different hardware.
<liuxg> jdstrand, ping
<studio_> the hardware, if the meizu is using an MT6595, is totally different
<jgdx> mpt, apt-cache policy phablet-tools # will show you versions
<mpt> jgdx, I appear to have the latest version: 1.1+14.10.20141002-0ubuntu1
<studio_> the mt6595 is a sink-server for miracast
<mpt> jgdx, and that’s identified as being from the PPA
<popey> mpt: did you look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and look for files called something.list which may have the ppa listed but commented out?
<popey> (I have been bitten by that)
<NIN101> can I switch the bq from stable to devel-proposed using "system-image-cli --switch devel-proposed"? If so, would this keep user data?
<mpt> popey, phablet-team-tools-trusty.list has “deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu trusty main” uncommented
<popey> ok
<jgdx> mpt, indeed, seems like it's the latest.
<jgdx> mpt, what's the citrain command you're running?
<studio_> popey, have you seen that: http://www.wi-fi.org/product-finder-results?sort_by=certified&sort_order=desc&certifications=46&keywords=mediatek
<mpt> jgdx, so, back to shaving the previous yak, why is it telling me that silo 36 is too high a number…
<jgdx> popey, you know?
<jgdx> ^
<popey> pass
<mpt> jgdx, “citrain device-upgrade 36”
<popey> ask a ci expert :)
<popey> -> #ubuntu-ci-eng
<popey> studio_: nope
<studio_> check the first it is the MT6595
<studio_> Applications & Services	Miracast - Source
<studio_> Miracast - Display
<studio_> so it can handle both
<popey> studio_: i look forward to seeing your miracast apps
<jgdx> mpt, I have a date with a chain saw and a huge forest. Good luck with the yak
<studio_> popey, i am still waiting for xmir ;)
<mpt> thanks jgdx
<jdstrand> liuxg: hey
<mariogrip> awe: how to configure/build ofono for ubuntu touch (arm)?
<mariogrip> i got some changes i want to test
<liuxg> jdstrand, hi, I just downloaded your permy app. it is very good. at one place, I did not quite understand, and I wrote you one email. I do not quite understand this "  "/opt/**.{apparmor,json}",
<liuxg> jdstrand, does it mean all of the files understand the "opt" directory with the extension of "apparmor" and "json"?
<jdstrand> liuxg: it is saying that permy is allowed to look at anything under /opt that ends with .json or .apparmor
<jdstrand> in any subdirectory
<liuxg> jdstrand, oh, I do not know the syntax for this. thanks for explanation. I looked at your code, it is not used anywhere. is it?
<studio_> popey, btw, how do you store, all the logs on this chat, for research?
<popey> !logs
<popey> hmm
<popey> stupid bot
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<popey> they're there
<jdstrand> liuxg: what do you mean 'it is not used anywhere'? you mean, you feel permy doesn't actually need that read_path?
<awe> mariogrip, I'm just about to start a meeting ( that I lead ); can I get back to you when I finish up?
<mariogrip> awe: yeah, sure
<studio_> popey, do you use a script with wget for http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ to dl ?
<liuxg> jdstrand, no, I found that it was not referred in your code.  I saw "file:///var/lib/apparmor/clicks", the path is referred, but I do not see where the directory is needed.
<jdstrand> liuxg: right. the files in file:///var/lib/apparmor/clicks are symlinks into the click database in /opt (or /custom, etc)
<popey> studio_: I don't, no.
<jdstrand> liuxg: apparmor resolves symlinks (it has to for security reasons) so you need to specify the symlink target in the rules
<studio_> popey, how can you research my old questions so fast?
<dobey> omg
<liuxg> jdstrand, ok. I got you. thanks for that.
<liuxg> jdstrand, now, I understand your code better :)
<popey> studio_: I have a good memory
<popey> studio_: you are quite memorable.
<kenvandine> lol
<jdstrand> :)
<studio_> come on, how do you store that?
<popey> i am serious
<studio_> when i asked you about cifs and nfs, you just made an research and gave me one minute later my old request. how did you made that?
<mariogrip> he uses magic ;D
<popey> studio_: http://reactiongifs.me/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/shia-labeouf-magic-gif.gif
<kenvandine> i'm more amazed by popey's ability to find gifs so quickly
<studio_> popey, so you store all logs?
<dobey> lol
<kenvandine> can't grep for gifs
<dobey> ffs
<popey> studio_: my irc client store some, yeah
<mariogrip> he has a secret quantum computer in his basement. :)
<popey> s/quantum computer/hp microserver/
<studio_> maybe i missed something, but was the video-player or gallery app fixed to not store videos on the phone when it was played from an otg device?
<dobey> i guess you would know if you tried the latest version
<dobey> but that's a thing with content hub and not the player or gallery, i think
<studio_> dobey, i'd like to switch back from android to ubuntu-touch, but i am not sure if it is worth ...
<popey> studio_: only you can decide that
<dobey> then use both, and make that determination for yourself. or don't. if there are specific bugs you want to follow, that will determine that for you, then go subscribe to the bugs on launchpad
 * popey hugs blaroche
<studio_> the bq E4.5 is my only touch phone, if i can get a E5 HD for a low price, it would be nice for "playing" ..
<dobey> if there is no bug report, i can guarantee it won't be fixed though
 * blaroche blushes
<studio_> c
<studio_> dobey, should every bq E4.5-User make a bug-report?
<popey> nope
<popey> that's just one option
<dobey> if they encounter bugs, yes; contact bq support and have bq make the bug, or make the bug themselves if they are more technical users and want to follow status.
<studio_> dobey, i was reading, tht a german user, is still having this problem with multi-booting from two up to ten times. and he's only a "user"
<dobey> i don't know what you mean by multi-booting.
<dobey> and i don't see how that is relevant to you caring about some other bug, which i guess you didn't report
<popey> studio_: we don't ship multi-boot devices
<popey> studio_: i a user is clever enough to be multi-booting, they're clever enough to file a bug
<popey> if they don't file a bug, then they're probably lazy and I frankly don't care :)
<liuxg> is there anyway to fix the orientation of the QML app in Ubuntu phone?
<studio_> popey, i understood "when they don not file a bug", because i am here an i am not a normal end user
<popey> there is no such thing as a "normal user"
<studio_> popey, have you ever bought a thing online that is not working? if yes, what did you made?
<studio_> sent back?
<popey> I buy lots of things online, some work, some don't. Reactions differ.
<popey> studio_: how did this german user buy ubuntu phone dual boot? bq don't sell those.
<davmor2> popey: I think what you meant to say was <marvin> "A brain the size of a planet, and they have me watching irc" </marvin>
<studio_> popey, he do not use dual booting! The original os is booting up to ten times
<popey> studio_: did I misunderstand "multi-booting"?
<studio_> no multi-boot, original os!
<popey> studio_: I am sorry
<popey> studio_: phone bq
<studio_> yes
<popey> That's the support channel. Call BQ, ask for support.
<popey> They file bugs with us when they get customer calls.
<popey> We read them, we fix them, their customers get the updates.
<studio_> i know that bug, but i thought it was fixed ...
<studio_> so i built the kernel for the E5 HD and the Ubuntu-MT6582_Android_scatter.txt is diffrerent to the Android-MT6582_Android_scatter.txt
<studio_> same as on the bq E4.5 :)
<NIN101> somehow, latest images of devel-proposed im emulator don't acccept clicks after the first boot settings. is this a known issue?
<awe> mariogrip, still there?
<mariogrip> awe, jup :)
<Snyperskywalker> Hi !
<Snyperskywalker> Can someone help me to begin a porting ?
<awe> mariogrip, hey...just got off the phone;
<mariogrip> Snyperskywalker: what you need help with? have you tried this? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<awe> did you get anywhere with trying to build ofono
<awe> if you hadn't found it, this is a good page of reference re: ofono vcs & touch:
<Snyperskywalker> Yes i saw the doc but i'm stuck
<awe> mariogrip, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Telephony/ofono
<awe> as for building, it requires bzr builddeb
<awe> and I either build locally using sbuild: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CrossCompile
<awe> or I build a source package and push to a PPA
<awe> occasionally, I'll build packages on phones directly, but as I'm constantly re-flashing, that can be painful too to install all the deps
<Snyperskywalker> I don't understood how to create my files in the device file
<Snyperskywalker> And i have been searching for 2 days -_-
<mariogrip> awe, yeah i was thinking about building it directly on the phone
<awe> do you have a PPA?
<Snyperskywalker> What it's possible ?
<Snyperskywalker> No i don't have because i havn't create any file
<awe> mariogrip, if you build on the phone, you just need to get all the deps installed.  abeato for instance, does native builds ( ./configure; make ) all the time
<awe> I tend to always do full pkg builds
<awe> you can argue the merits of both approaches.  ;)-
<abeato> mariogrip, yep, you just need to do "apt-get build-dep ofono" previously
<awe> let me know if you have any trouble with building on the phone.  I'm heading out in about 30m, but will be back later
<Snyperskywalker> awe we can build ubuntu-touch directly on the phone ?
<awe> no
<awe> I'm talking about building individual debian packages
<Snyperskywalker> Oh ok -_-
<awe> specifically, ofono
<mariogrip> awe: thanks, i will give it a try. :)
<awe> np
<mariogrip> Snyperskywalker: what files did not get created?
<mariogrip> when you builds your port
<Snyperskywalker> mariogrip: i have just download the env
<Snyperskywalker> downloaded
<Snyperskywalker> and now i don't know what i have to do
<mariogrip> did you fully download the android tree?
<Snyperskywalker> yep :)
<mariogrip> what device are you porting to?
<Snyperskywalker> The wiko darkside
<mariogrip> did you add all the device specific git repositories?
<mariogrip> and vendor files?
<mariogrip> like example this: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_lge_mako (that is for mako device)
<Snyperskywalker> I don't know how to have this it's my problem :)
<Snyperskywalker> ^^
<mariogrip> does the device have a cyanogemod port?
<Snyperskywalker> no :'(
<mariogrip> does it have an opensource rom to it somewhere?
<Snyperskywalker> I just found the kernel of the device in the official ebsite
<Snyperskywalker> but the rom
<Snyperskywalker> ...
<Snyperskywalker> mariogrip: i can have a rom whick look like my rom's device but i don't know if i will be work
<Snyperskywalker> this one : https://github.com/chrmhoffmann/android_device_wiko_stairway
<Snyperskywalker> what i have to do with that ?
<mariogrip> that might work, but you might need to do a lot of changes.
<mariogrip> try adding that into the android tree
<mariogrip> this is an good guide: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro
<Snyperskywalker> ok thanks
<Snyperskywalker> and now i can build ?
<Snyperskywalker> for test ?
<Snyperskywalker> to test *
<mariogrip> you probably need vendor files also
<mariogrip> but it should talk about that in the guide
<Snyperskywalker> where can i found the vendor files ?
<mariogrip> you have to extract theme from the device
<mariogrip> them*
<mariogrip> did you add the device_wiko into your local_manifests?
<Snyperskywalker> yep :)
<mariogrip> and did you do a repo sync?
<Snyperskywalker> yes
<mariogrip> okay :)
<Snyperskywalker> Where are they in the device ?
<Snyperskywalker> oh it's in the manual
<mariogrip> do you mean the vendor files?
<Snyperskywalker> yes
<mariogrip> use the extract-files.sh tool to extract them
<mariogrip> https://github.com/chrmhoffmann/android_device_wiko_stairway/blob/cm-11.0/extract-files.sh
<Snyperskywalker> thanks ;)
<mariogrip> :)
<jgdx> mpt, how'd it go?
<jgdx> beuno, hi, the ubuntu start page
<jgdx> beuno, any movement on that? :)
<dadexix86> hi! bq device, r22. sometimes when I receive multiple messages on telegram the phone starts vibrating for a long time. Does it happen to someone else?
<brunch875> it's a known bug!
<popey> dadexix86: yeah
<popey> it's because the phone goes back to sleep really soon after the motor starts, and it doesn't get a chance to turn off
<popey> if you wake the phone it turns off
<popey> no good if it's in your bag though
<dadexix86> brunch875, popey thanks :)
<JackH> hey how do I uninstall some of the preinstalled apps on the ubuntu phone?
<JackH> I have bash installed
<JackH> but I am not sure what to type/run to remove the applications correctly
<JackH> for example, ebay, never use it, never will.
<cwayne_> JackH, ebay isn't actually installed on the device, it's a remote scope that lives on a server
<JackH> cwaye, I still want to get rid of that icon ;)
<JackH> or, Cinco Dias
<JackH> or El Pais
<cwayne_> JackH, for a lot of those, check out /custom/click, that's where they live
<JackH> hmm, I am not familiar with /custom/click ?
<cwayne_> i think you can uninstall them by going to the store scope
<JackH> I am in there now, cant find any uninstall option
<JackH> in general, I am looking for customization option and I cant find any info anywhere. how do I set my scopes, and remove scopes and add stuff in general to my general overview. seems like everything is stuck in a certain way
<nhaines> Add and remove scopes in the Ubuntu App Store.
<nhaines> Customize your scopes by swiping up on the Dash.
<nhaines> Tapping on the star to the right of a scope will favorite or unfavorite a scope, and long-pressing anywhere on the Scope customization screen will let you reorganize your favorite scopes.
<dobey> cwayne_: the ebay webapp is an app
<dobey> JackH: just long press on the app icon in the apps scope. you'll get the preview and then you can tap on "Uninstall" there, to uninstall an app
<dobey> or if you go to the store scope and search for the installed app, you can tap on it in there to get the preview, and then uninstall it
<dobey> anyway, i am now gone. later :)
<JackH> yay works
<nhaines> \o/
<JackH> we need more apps and scopes
<nhaines> Wouldn't hurt!
<JackH> any way to hack viber into this thing btw?
<JackH> or some other android apps?
<nhaines> It'd probably take half a year and a small development team working constantly, and it'd break any time Android changed and the apps updated.
<nhaines> Plus there'd be no store and anything using Google Play Services wouldn't work.
<nhaines> It'll be interesting how that works out for Microsoft and Windows 10 Mobile.
<JackH> yeah I was thinking exactly that
<JackH> it was quite the statement
<nhaines> Anyone writing a Windows Universal App is basically using HTML5 and Javascript and Cordova, and that's super easy to bring to Ubuntu (it's 90% of the way there already) so that might be a good development for Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-15
<beuno> jgdx, I merged intro trunk and filed an RT to deploy, I'll chase the RT
<pepetux> parle t on français ici ?
<pepetux> Bonjour tout les user ubuntu touch
<sturmflut2> Good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<dodeluser> good morning :-)
<dodeluser> I have a new bq ubuntu phone. What I am missing is a fast possibility to do an internet search (analogue e.g. the search widget on an android phone)... on bq I have to open browser.. then go to www.google.de (because I cannot change start page yet, right?)
<dodeluser> any tips for me?
<sturmflut2> dodeluser: You don't have to go to www.google.de, just enter the search term in the address field and press Return.
<sturmflut2> dodeluser: Swipe in the launcher from the left, press on the browser icon, enter the search term, press Return. That's the fastest way I know of.
<dodeluser> ok, thanks. I will do it like that.. any chance to get search suggestions ?
<sturmflut2> dodeluser: Hm, that's a question for the Core Apps Developers. rpadovani might know.
<dodeluser> ok, thanks in any case.
<lotuspsychje> alot of activity
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<sturmflut2> The most important question is
<sturmflut2> Will the fridge have Convergence
<jgdx> sturmflut2, whether or not the fridge will become a desktop if you plug a mouse/keyboard into it?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<sturmflut2> jgdx: Yes
<sturmflut2> But the ultimate goal is obviously "Ubuntu Snappy Skynet", when your fridge desktop sends an Erle Robotics drone to get milk
<ogra_> indeed !
<lotuspsychje> alot of snappy devices rise these days
<jgdx> how will they communicate?
<lotuspsychje> did you guys read that article about apt-get and snappy?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/more-stable-future-ubuntu
<davmor2> sturmflut2: it already does, not only does it keep things cool, you can freeze things too,   I have no idea where that will lead ;)
<jgdx> $ thaw chicken
<sturmflut2> jgdx: Both the fridge and the drone have Wi-Fi and connect to the internet
<jgdx> sturmflut2, they should communicate locally imo
<sturmflut2> jgdx: They can, with P2P/mesh Wi-Fi and stuff
<lotuspsychje> maybe theyl communicate over the snappy ninja sphere
<jgdx> sturmflut2, that raises the question, will apps be allowed to perform that kind of communication?
<jgdx> (for me, I haven't done a app that uses networking)
<lotuspsychje> there's a wifi scanner for ubuntu came out recently
<sturmflut2> lotuspsychje: network scanner, not Wi-Fi scanner
<lotuspsychje> right thats the one
<sturmflut2> Does anybody know why https://uappexplorer.com/app/city.zubozrout doesn't show up in the Ubuntu Store on my bq?
<dholbach> sturmflut2, maybe available only in a select number of countries?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Nylon Stockings Day! 😝
<sturmflut2> dholbach: That's what I thought as well, but the store API says   "whitelist_country_codes": []
<sturmflut2> dholbach: So AFAICT it's not restricted
<dholbach> mmh
<ogra_> sturmflut2, probably it uses a too new framework definition
<ogra_> i see it on my vivid phone
<popey> it uses 15.04 framework
<ogra_> yeah, then it wont show up on the default bq
<sturmflut2> ogra_, popey: Yes, thanks for pointing that out.
<sturmflut2> I should propably also list the "framework" field in the RSS feed
<jgdx> mpt, any luck with the testing of the thing?
<mpt> jgdx, has the vivid PPA been rebuilt? I was told yesterday it was broken
<jgdx> mpt, not sure. Not sure of anything when it comes to that anymore.
<NIN101> what's the difference between http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu/krillin/ and http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en/krillin/?
<jgdx> davmor2, ^
<davmor2> NIN101: custom-tarball but both are on wily and will likely break heavily
 * mhall119 kicks ogra_ 
<ogra_> hahaha
<ogra_> morning :P
<mhall119> congrats on the 10 years though
<mhall119> :)
<ogra_> heh, thanks :)
<mhall119> but sending out an email like that before I've had my coffee......not fair
<davmor2> mhall119: we should of all started our replies with NNNNNNNNNooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  and then it would really of played with your head :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, i have a review for you, when you have a chance https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/url-dispatcher/+merge/259039
<jgdx> kenvandine, I have one for you as well :)
<kenvandine> woot
<jgdx> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/hotspots-binding/+merge/252296
<jgdx> it's only 3k lines
<kenvandine> oh my
<kenvandine> well, a bunch of it i've reviewed before... of course no telling what parts of it :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, actually i can select the diffs, easier to review :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, indeed!
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, just looking at that now
<kenvandine> Elleo, great, thanks
<mhall119> davmor2: nah,we should have played along and just responded with "good riddance"
<ogra_> lol
<jgdx> "Oliver Grawert… rings a faint bell"
<mhall119> cwayne: ping
<cwayne> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> cwayne: hey, regarding scopes API docs
<mhall119> what's on the site now comes form the vivid archive doc packages
<mhall119> sorry, utopic's archives
<cwayne> ah, i don't suppose that can be switched to vivid?
<mhall119> currently, I've got a branch ready that will switch it to vivid and ubuntu-sdk-15.04 framework that should go out next week
<mhall119> then as soon as ubuntu-sdk-15.10-dev1 framework is created, I'll switch that on too
<cwayne> mhall119, that'd be great, thanks
<mhall119> cwayne: but the docs listed under sdk-14.10 are what was in utopic (and what is currently on stable phone images)
<mhall119> so those are accurate for that target, correct?
<cwayne> mhall119, right, but we were working on 1504 framework
<cwayne> yeah
<cwayne> but 14.10 is so yesterday :P
<mhall119> ok, so as long as the doc package in vivid has the changes, they'll be online soon
<mhall119> cwayne: yeah yeah, but until vivid phone images are official, that's all I care about :)
<cwayne> mhall119, :)
<cwayne> mhall119, thanks for the info though, good to know itll be updated soon enough :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, reviewed, see my comments
<kenvandine> jgdx, most important is the test, i think that test should be split into at least 3 separate tests
<kenvandine> each test should be something the user wants to accomplish
<jgdx> kenvandine, okkedoke
<dednick> kenvandine: where does the pay-ui log to?
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks for the review. Re: ui elements always visible: they are not. If WiFi is disabled, so is the hotspot entry.
<jgdx> so if the test runs somewhere the is no indicator-network, it will be skipped, not fail
<kenvandine> oh without indicator-network...
<kenvandine> dednick, no idea... i don't work on pay-ui :)
<dednick> kenvandine: ah. sorry.
<kenvandine> dednick, no worries
<dednick> kenvandine: nevermind. i just found it :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, so like on the desktop?
<dednick> ah. i think it was mardy ?
<kenvandine> jgdx, but it'll always run on the device?
<kenvandine> dednick, i think it's dobey
<dobey> what?
<kenvandine> pay-ui?
<dobey> yeah
<mardy> dednick: I'm on Online Accounts
<kenvandine> hey mardy!
<mardy> kenvandine: hi :-)
<mardy> kenvandine: oh yes, I saw your ping about the tests
<dobey> it logs to the per-app file in ~/.cache/upstart/ (i think they are timestamped and have the full app id or something in the filename)
<jgdx> kenvandine, will wifi always be enabled?
<dobey> and also in ~/.cache/payui/payui.log iirc
<mardy> kenvandine: where can I see the test results?
<kenvandine> jgdx, so i'm fine with that skip as long as we know it'll run on in CI
<kenvandine> mardy, well... we figured it out
<kenvandine> uitk is broken in wily
<kenvandine> autopilot stuff
<mardy> kenvandine: OK, sounds like fun then :-)
<kenvandine> so anything that runs autopilot tests that also use uitk is broken
<kenvandine> no /sbin/initctl on wily
<kenvandine> and they make an assumption that it exists
<kenvandine> elopio was working on a fix
<kenvandine> mardy, so in the mean time everything landing in wily that runs autopilot tests as autopkgtests is getting held up in proposed
<mardy> kenvandine: oki
<dednick> mardy: how do i set OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL for the online accounts ui?
<mardy> dednick: OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999 online-accounts-service
<mardy> dednick: make sure there isn't another running already
<dednick> mardy: thanks
<kenvandine> Elleo, branch updated
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, cool
<dednick> dobey: what generates the prompt session request for the pay-ui?
<dobey> dednick: pay-service
<kenvandine> awe, jgdx, bfiller: i reconfigured silo 13 (hotspot) and kicked another build, so will be ready for more testing  when the build finishes
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<awe> kenvandine, thanks
<davti> how can I load my app qreated on the ubuntu-sdk  in my bq-aquaris?
<mpt> jgdx, kenvandine: So, what is the exact name of the channel I should flash before installing the silo? (since it’s not devel-proposed)
<kenvandine> mpt, i'm not sure... pmcgowan^^
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, what channel should mpt use to ensure he gets vivid-proposed?
<sturmflut2> davti: Enable developer mode, then click on "Devices" in Qt Creator and click the "Refresh devices" button at the bottom.
<sturmflut2> davti: When your device is detected you can do stuff with it from within Qt Creator
<ogra_> kenvandine, mpt ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<kenvandine> mpt, what device?
<kenvandine> ogra_, i think he might be on mako... but could be wrong
<ogra_> kenvandine, yes, mako is fine
<kenvandine> so ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed ?
<kenvandine> just drop the last bit
<mpt> kenvandine, krillin
<kenvandine> mpt, great, then the one ogra_ posted
<ogra_> kenvandine, no
<ogra_> thats the actual channel name ... you cant drop anything :)
<kenvandine> ogra_, so out of curiosity, what channel to use for mako?
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<ogra_> for vivid that is
<mpt> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> note that sadly the image numbers were re-set ... it started at image 1 six days ago ...
<ogra_> (so you will get image 6 now)
<kenvandine> ogra_, wait... bq-aquaris.en for mako?  that is very confusing!
<ogra_> kenvandine, tell slangasek :)
<ogra_> it seems to be the only vivid channel we have left
<ogra_> and it has builds for mako
<ogra_> (dailies it seems)
<kenvandine> ok then...
<kenvandine> nobody would figure that out on their own :/
<mpt> The part I like is that ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed is apparently a redirect to ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu which is wily
<ogra_> heh
<mpt> “2015/05/15 16:02:01 Start pushing /home/mpt/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-b32c626f269643e16c08bc08608abd056523a2f7deb1a7ee12e078c8301a06d6.tar.xz to device” … It’s not supposed to take 12+ minutes, is it?
<jgdx> mpt, phone unlocked and you can access it?
<mpt> jgdx, yes
<mpt> (22 minutes now)
<jgdx> mpt, I mean see it using adb ($ adb devices)
<mpt> jgdx, yes
<jgdx> mpt, it's supposed to take a while, but maybe not that long of a while.
<mpt> jgdx, but “adb shell” hangs — I don’t know whether that’s normal during a flash, I’ve never tried
<mpt> ok, I’ll cancel it and try again
<ogra_> mpt, not normal ...
<ogra_> you can have as many parallel adb shell connections as you like
<mpt> Ugh, now it’s hung before even displaying the first progress bar
<ogra_> re-plug the phone ... sounds like something on the USB level
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Welp, I’ll see if it’s finished by Sunday
<slangasek> kenvandine, ogra_: maybe you're looking for ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu ?
<slangasek> kenvandine, ogra_: it's confusing that bq-aquaris.en is the only /promoted/ vivid channel for mako; but that's been the reality all along, now it's just made more obvious with the channel namse
<sturmflut2> ogra, popey, mzanetti, ondra: May I ask for your help regarding one of my upcoming "Hacking Ubuntu Touch" articles?
<mzanetti> seems a complex topic if you need all 4 of us :D
<sturmflut2> Haha
<sturmflut2> "The Fantastic Four"
<mzanetti> so what's the problem?
<sturmflut2> I tried to identify where the log messages of all default processes on the system go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11149166/ , but even after putting a lot of effort into it the table still has too many missing or "None?" entries.
<popey> sturmflut2: seen the log viewer app?
<popey> yeah,I guess some don't have logs
<popey> or will go to syslog
<sturmflut2> popey: The Log Viewer app doesn't handle the Android Logging system e.g., and a lot of processes use that one
<popey> ah
<sturmflut2> In the end I sat there with find, grep, lsof, ldd and pals to find every possibility, but as said, too many entries are empty and I'm not sure if I'm missing something.
<cwayne> sturmflut2, try running adb shell /system/bin/logcat
<ondra> sturmflut2 logs for system are under /var/log and for user processes are under ~/phablet/.cache/upstart
<ondra> sturmflut2 and as cwayne said, anything running in the container is then as logcat
<sturmflut2> cwayne: I did, only to find out that it blocks on my bq while reading the "events" buffer.
<ondra> sturmflut2 so you need to combine 3 sources
<sturmflut2> I think I'll just publish the damn thing, it's been in the works for days now.
<popey> do it, let the internet tell you you're wrong
<sturmflut2> You don't want to be wrong on the internet
<mzanetti> ^^
<mzanetti> chances are it's the new right afterwards
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, a quick glance over that table doesn't seem to bring up more logfiles in my head...
<sturmflut2> https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/15/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-6-logfiles/
<sturmflut2> In the next article I will do some actual work, up till now it was all about laying the foundation
<ogra_> slangasek, the rootfs in that bq-aquaris.en channel is definitely from today, that cant be the promoted channel
<slangasek> ogra_: in what channel?
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~$ ubuntu-device-flash query --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --device=krillin --list-images|tail -1
<ogra_> 6: description='ubuntu=20150515,device=20150511-3912934,custom=20150507-685-29-11-vivid,version=6'
<ogra_> slangasek, ^
<ogra_> this looks like a daily vivid image to me
<slangasek> ogra_: I didn't say that was a promoted channel
<slangasek> it's obviously not, it has "-proposed" in the name
<ogra_> sorry, i mis-read: "<slangasek> kenvandine, ogra_: it's confusing that bq-aquaris.en is the only /promoted/ vivid channel for mako; "
<slangasek> right, by which I meant ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en and ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> that you re-set the versions for vivid is quite tricky for my changelog generator :/
<slangasek> ogra_: what do you mean? there was no reset of versions on either the ubuntu-touch/vivid or ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed channels
<ogra_> slangasek, ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed is gone, no ? and ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en now gets the daily builds ... latest image in tthe latter is #6
<ogra_> or am i mis-reading something there
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/version-6.json has ubuntu=20150515 ... which is todays rootfs ...
<JMS_touch> can anyone help with changelog for killn from devel-proposed?
<JMS_touch> *krillin
<slangasek> ogra_: ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed maps to ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu, which is what it always was before
<ogra_> JMS_touch, not with a recent one ... i need to get the above sorted :) ... generally http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/ and http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/ for the daily builds though
<JMS_touch> thankyou for a v swift response
<slangasek> ogra_: the changelog delta between images on ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en is going to large, because it's "rebase from ubuntu-rtm/14.09 to vivid"
<ogra_> slangasek, so for vivid dailies i would go with: ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu ? ... thats not what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Channels says ...
<slangasek> ogra_: no. why are you talking about vivid dailies?
<ogra_> (the wiki says daily wily for that channel)
<slangasek> there's "rc-proposed" and there's "devel-proposed"
<ogra_> slangasek, i'm generating changelogs and run the imagebot in -ci-eng ... i want to keep it functioning for vivid dailies
<ogra_> (and indeed add wily)
<slangasek> ogra_: the whole reason these channels were renamed is because it's wrong to think of this in terms of "vivid"
<slangasek> there is no channel that was vivid last week and is still vivid this week
<ogra_> well, we do a daily image build from vivid+overlay ... where does that end up ?
<slangasek> rc-proposed
<ogra_> slangasek, ok, and if i want to get the changelog that correspondents to the mako smoke testing image i would use mako from ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en or would it be ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu ?
 * ogra_ checks http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/ and starts comparing numbers 
<slangasek> ogra_: there should be no difference in rootfs between those two channels; per the list discussion, we've recommended ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu be used for mako smoke testing
<ogra_> ok, then i'll bind the changelogs to that image, thanks
<ogra_> i really think we need some better concept ... that gets really confusing (and wont become easier with more devices)
<ogra_> (or at least apply the new channel naming concept everywhere ... http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/ doesnt seem to map to anything at all anymore currently)
<bqphone> hi there, any app i can use to resize images?
<ogra_> the gallery app has a crop tool ...
<bqphone> i dont want to crop, i want to decrease the size
<dobey> crop != scale
<ogra_> yeah, indeed
<bqphone> that means there is no app to resize phone and my only option is to crop it?
<bqphone> phone = image
<ogra_> there is imagonario in the store, that i ssupposed to have such features i think ... but i doubt it is ready yet
<Ninjamahs> ahoy
<bqphone> i will test it now, and will tell if it work.
<bqphone> thx
<ogra_> bqphone, in any case file a whishlist bug against gallery so the feature request is on the radar of the developers
<dobey> you want to scale to send as sms? images for mms get automatically scaled, fwiw
<ogra_> bfiller, ^^ i guess there is already something like a whishlist bug for resize in gallery ?
<ogra_> dobey, well, with the arale you end up with quad HD pictures or some such ... would make sense to be able to sscale them down for soacial network sharing etc
<bqphone> link please so i do the whislist
<Ninjamahs> im thinking of trying to port touch to a device iv got, but was wondering if someone with a bit of experience with the touch stuff might be able to clear up a few things
<bqphone> well if you want to attach photoes to some forums, you are limited with a specific size
<popey> yeah, we dont have that feature yet
<popey> probably better filing against camera app
<bqphone> where i can add to the whishlist ?
<ogra_> bqphone, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+filebug
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app
<popey> AIUI camera will replace gallery
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> ok
<Ninjamahs> like i recently setup my linux with an android build environment, and did the hefty repo sync not too far back. can the stuff i syncd be used in conjunction or do i have to do another massive sync if i decide to try porting touch to my device
<dobey> weird
<dobey> Ninjamahs: if you have AOSP of android 4.4, you should be ok i guess
<Ninjamahs> i literally repo synced for practically a whole day
<Ninjamahs> with intent to build android5.0 so im pretty sure it got that in there too
<bqphone> done
<dobey> i think 5.x has some incompatible changes that make ubuntu not work on top of it. afaik, you need the 4.4 AOSP tree to use for ubuntu
<ogra_> well,, you need the phablet tree
<Ninjamahs> yes all i mean is, that i think my repo sync covered the source code from android like 1.x something all the way up to the latest
<dobey> i guess follow the porting guide then, and i guess if you do need to pull extra stuff it will probably be faster since you've already done the full checkout of android
<Ninjamahs> https://github.com/zombi-x/platform_manifest/blob/lp5.1/default.xml thats what i syncd with
<Ninjamahs> pretty sure it includes aosp along with many others
<Ninjamahs> i could be wrong
<dobey> i don't know
<Ninjamahs> hmm ok
<aeg0n> hola
<bogdan_> Hello, I want to activate tehthering now...
<bogdan_> I activated developer mode on bq
<bogdan_> the screen is on
<bogdan_> and in terminal on ubuntu: adb shell android-gadget-service enable rndis
<bogdan_> but i am conected on my router not on my bq
<bogdan_> how to make this to work
<bogdan_> is someone willing to enter on my computer through TEamWiever... to make this work
<bogdan_> ?
<bogdan_> ethernet on BQ is disconected
<ogra_> on an ubuntu desktop you simply disable the cable connection ...
<dobey> does your phone not appear as a network device under the network menu in the top panel?
<ogra_> then it should automatically pick the phone connection
<bogdan_> #dobey: in the top panel "ethernet (BQ)"  is disabled
<dobey> select it as the connection
<bogdan_> #ogra: i will disable cable
<bogdan_> I will lose internet on this chat
<bogdan_> ok, i wil try
<bogdan_> I will close the router
 * ogra_ only ever tested on laptops ... there it just switches from wlan to the phone automatically
<bogdan_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn2YlpGfSAc&feature=youtu.be
<bogdan_> you can see on this video
<bogdan_> that the option to conect to ubuntu bq is disable
<bogdan_> that is the first option on that list
<bogdan_> and i have no option
<ogra_> and it does not get activated when you disable the router connection ?
<ogra_> weird ...
<ogra_> works fine here on 14.04 and 14.10 desktops
<dobey> bogdan_: does your phone not have a data connection?
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> what was the reason for the "/bin/bash: permission denied" error when trying to run scripts and such in the terminal app on the phone?
<ogra_> confinement
<dobey> but the terminal app is using the "unconfined" profile no?
<ogra_> the terminal app doesnt give you the equivalent to a full shell ... iirc exec() is prevented
<ogra_> you can do anything interactively you want and execute system commands too ... but you cant exec scripts
<ogra_> (not sure thats a bug or a feature ... jdstrand would know)
<ogra_> ssh to localhost is a valid workaround though ...
<dobey> well, some system commands are scripts, which break in that scenario
<dobey> or well, i guess chroot isn't, but chroot can't exec the child bash or something as a result
<ogra_> right, chroot is definitely blocked
<ogra_> check syslog ... i'm sure you have denials from apparmor
<jdstrand> the unconfined template is not equivalent to truly unconfined, however, we use 'pix' for everything, so an exec() shouldn't be blocked
<ogra_> jdstrand, but a chroot call will, right ?
<jdstrand> I would not be surprised if chroot didn't work
<jdstrand> feel free to file a bug with denials and we can see if we can get it fixed/provide a local workaround
<dobey> is there some way we can make chroot work?
<dobey> well enabling sshd and doing "ssh localhost" is a local workaround, but i'd prefer to not have that be the recommended way to create a chroot for using CLI tools
 * ogra_ really waits for a generic terminal widget ... you could just ship a chroot inside a click along with it and have a chrooted terminal app 
<ogra_> (that way confinement wouldnt matter at all)
<dobey> except "chroot" doesn't work because of apparmor, and it requires root
<ogra_> fakechroot then ;)
<dobey> the denials should appear in syslog right?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> or in dmesg
<dobey> weird
<dobey> ah there it is
<dobey> May 15 19:19:39 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 6512.464939] type=1400 audit(1431717579.681:66): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" profile="com.ubuntu.terminal_terminal_0.7.70" name="/home/phablet/vivid-chroot/bin/bash" pid=21562 comm="chroot" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<dobey> so it's just that chroot can't exec a child
<bfiller> ogra_: we automatically scale before sending via MMS
<dobey> bfiller: there's no way for a person to scale when picking from content-hub into a random web page to upload an image, though
<bfiller> dobey: true, we should do that automatically
<bfiller> kenvandine: ^^^
<bfiller> we've discussed this before
<dobey> bfiller: i don't think it should be automatic on the client side. if i want to upload a 21megapixel image to a site, i should be able to; it shouldn't be automatically scaled down for that i don't think
<dobey> mms makes some sense for the automatic scaling, but even then i think i'd like an option to turn it off
<t-ask> Hi, I have the bq mobile, but I can't unlock my SIM card, any idea?
<t-ask> I press the "unlock" button but nothing happens... got the newest update
<bogdan_> dobey: Yes, my phone have 3G, data conection
<bfiller> dobey: I guess you should be prompted at some point before the transfer happens what size you want, i.e. original, med, small or soemthing like that
<bogdan_> sorry, i was out for  some minutes
<dobey> maybe
<dobey> bogdan_: interesting. file a bug report i guess. i'm not sure why that would happen
<bogdan_> ok, thanks
<bogdan_> i am on 15.04
<bogdan_> ubuntu 15.04
<bogdan_> maybe this could be a cause
<jcbjoe>  bogdan_ how did you get on 15.04 ?
<bogdan_> i upgrade
<bogdan_> from 14.10
<jcbjoe> bogdan_: ubuntu phone ?
<dobey> bogdan_: maybe a bug in networkmanager in 15.04 perhaps. it worked fine for me on 14.04 a couple weeks ago when i tried it
<bogdan_> oh, no, ubuntu phone is on 14.09 rtm
<bogdan_> v22
<dobey> that was with a nexus5 too, not a bq
<bogdan_> is there a setting I can check in terminal?
<dobey> i don't have a bq
<dobey> bogdan_: i'm not sure, but you can probably use nmcli to get a bit more technical info perhaps
<bogdan_> i have to go to sleep now, thanks all, i will fill a bug one day about thethering
<kenvandine> bfiller, yeah, when picking in gallery they should be able to scale, crop, etc
<t-ask> Do you know a good source to get background pictures for the bq?
<dadexix86> hi all! do you know if there is a limit (in minutes or bytes) in the videos recorded by the camera?
<dobey> dadexix86: either ram or storage, i would guess, depending on how fast it can be flushed to disk
<dadexix86> dobey, ok, probably it was the RAM then, since there is enough space for it to go on (that was the first thing that I checked when I noticed it stopped recording)
<trickvi> Elleo: hey, a while back when discussing keyboards you mentioned that after I get my MR up I could make my phone writeable and get the keyboard onto it, could you point me to docs I can follow?
<dobey> dadexix86: did it just stop recording, or did it appear to crash?
<dadexix86> it just stopped recording, the file is ok :)
<dadexix86> I was writing things on the whiteboard, preparing a talk for next week and it was on the desk behind me. when I finished and wanted to look at it I discovered that it recorded just 40 mins instead of ~80
<dobey> oh
<dobey> have a good weekend all!
<dadexix86> the exact time of recording is 42:50 mins. before this morning I recorded one of 1h and 18mins and of more or less the same size, but some bytes smaller (2.147.371.753 byte against 2.147.378.881 byte)
<dadexix86> so I was wondering whether there is a size limit on the files...
<Elleo> trickvi: thinking about it, there's actually two steps you'd have to take, first switch to the devel-proposed channel and then make the phone writable; as the debs are only built against vivid (which has a different Qt version)
<Elleo> trickvi: and you should only switch to devel-proposed if you're really happy running experimental (and sometimes broken) stuff
<Elleo> trickvi: so it might be safest to just wait until OTA 4
<trickvi> Elleo: I'm happy to run experimental, but is OTA 4 still on for end of May?
<trickvi> Elleo: experimental means I might find things I can help out with ;)
<jgdx> sturmflut2, cool post about logging. System Settings' log is at .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-16
<lotuspsychje> is it gonna happen guys?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Meizu-to-Announce-Ubuntu-Phone-on-May-18-Rumour-481321.shtml
<ZacharyI123> Can I use a slimport with a nexus 4 running ubuntu? At the moment just a blank screen
<sturmflut_> ZacharyI123: AFAIK the necessary parts for Multi-Monitor support in Mir/Unity8 have not yet been merged into the phone images.
<ZacharyI123> sturmflut_: is there any way I can get them manually? I am using stable, does devel-proposed have these?
<bqphone> good day, any way telegram can send few messages together? without the need to click 1 by 1 by 1
<bqphone> or can we send an album (which is made by gallery)?
<sturmflut> ZacharyI123: Sorry for the delay. I don't know if all the necessary parts are present in any of the available images at all. mzanetti or ogra_ might know.
<ZacharyI123> ok, hopefully they will pop up soon. I'd like to remind them I want to know how I can get a converged experience with an ubuntu touch n4 and a slimport adapter?
<ZacharyI123> thanks anyway
<sturmflut> ZacharyI123: Well, there will soon be a device with full Convergence, so everything has to be ready until then at least ;)
<ZacharyI123> yeah everything should be pretty much there, lots of demos with nexus 7 at UOS that showed proper convergence with slimport
<ZacharyI123> wondering how they did that and how I can with a nexus 4
<ZacharyI123> convergence in action on n4 26/7/13 https://youtu.be/bk9-v8Sl4yU we must be able to redo that now somehow
<popey> thats not ubuntu touch, that's ubuntu for android
<lotuspsychje> popey: saw this one yet? http://news.softpedia.com/news/Meizu-to-Announce-Ubuntu-Phone-on-May-18-Rumour-481321.shtml
<popey> yeah
<lotuspsychje> lets hope its real this time
<popey> this time?
<lotuspsychje> there have been rumours before right
<popey> from meizu?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> there have been meizu tweets in the past, saying its gonna release soon
<lotuspsychje> oh well, we gonna see what happens
<bqphone> well 18 may is in 2 days
<lotuspsychje> yep :p
<bqphone> any idea about the price?
<bqphone> is it only for chinese market or for everyone?
<lotuspsychje> it will be high-end for sure
<lotuspsychje> and usa surely will be able to order
<mariogrip> since awe is not online, maybe i can ask you rsalveti: any ideas what can cause radio_state == RADIO_STATE_UNAVAILABLE? (ofono: plugins/ril.c)
<lotuspsychje> not sure about europe
<popey> the rumours are fun :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<talari> Hi. Anyone online who has experience porting to new devices?
<mariogrip> talari: I am :)
<talari> Great! I have been trying to port to Samsung S3 i9300, but keep getting stuck on the same make error.
<mariogrip> what error are you getting?
<talari> make complains about "no rule to make target" something ..R.stamp needed by something else. I am looking for the file where I saved it . Just a second...
<sturmflut> popey: BTW, my App Store RSS feed seems to be polled by about 30 to 40 actual, unique users a day (I filter the Google/Bing crawlers out). That's a pretty nice number for a niche service that hasn't even been announced widely :)
<popey> :)
<talari> I couldn't find the file. I'm running make once more to reproduce the error now.
<talari> make: *** No rule to make target '/home/ari/phablet/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by '/home/ari/phablet/out/target/common/obj/APPS/AdvancedDisplay_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop.
<talari> mariogrip: Any ideas?
<mariogrip> talari: it looks like it trying to make a "android app" that i'm pretty sure is not needed by ubuntu
<mariogrip> a app called AdvancedDisplay
<talari> OK. Does this mean I have to locate and remove the makefile for the app (or perhaps an entire directory)?
<mariogrip> the directory, you can safely remove any java code
<talari> Thanks for your help! I'll try this for my next run. Gotta go now... :)
<t-ask> Is there a way to limit data transfer of each SIM card? Can I see the current broadband usage of each card somewhere?
<t-ask> Can I change the color of the lock screen background circles to blue somewhere?
<t-ask> Pressing SIM1 "unlock" opens PIN code pad with "Unlock SIM 2(!)"
<t-ask> Changing SIM card on the fly without restarting the phone, doesn't open PIN input pad. Restarting the phone enables it as expected
<t-ask> When Wifi and mobile data is enabled, I can't see an indicator that shows me when data is transferred from the top status bar.
<t-ask> I guess, it's using Wifi, while the bq phone doesn't give feedback from the statusbar icons like an animated icon eg.
<mandelbrot77> hello! I'm interested in having VPN working on UBUNTU phone.....
<mandelbrot77> someone can give me an hint regarding this?
<mandelbrot77> I have an Aquaris e4.5 ubuntu edition.
<Sebsebsebb> Hi
<Sebsebsebb> just tried to upgrade the ubuntu touch version from the default r16 on the bq ubuntu phone to the r22
<Sebsebsebb> tried that quite a few times
<Sebsebsebb> got it downloading like three times but then it does not install and get a message saying the system update failed
<Sebsebsebb> there were some app updates to, but it seems to have installed those
<thom_> hello. I am installing ubuntu on a nexus7 2013. Is ubuntu for devices the same thing as touch.?
<faenil> mandelbrot77: I think you'll get more answers if you ask on Monday ;)
<faenil> or you can try having a look at the ubuntu-phone mailing list, it probably already has something about vpn :)
<anpok__> mandelbrot77: at the moment you would have to install openvpn on top.. there is no ui yet..
<anpok__> (install with apt that is..)
<Drew_Neilson> Hi everyone, I have a question.  Is the latest stable version of Ubuntu Touch currently the same version as the desktop stable version of Ubuntu?
<redux_000> Hello, are information about Nexus compatibility up-to-date on this site? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<redux_000> More specifically asking about Nexus 5
<sturmflut> redux_000: The Nexus 5 is no longer officially supported
<redux_000> Aww that's a pity, thanks for information though sturmflut
<sturmflut> I think I can say it now: bq will apparently ship a second Ubuntu device, the Aquaris E5, and the MX4 will "soon" be shipped to Ubuntu Insiders.
<Drew_Neilson> sturmflut do you have a link with this information?
<sturmflut> Drew_Neilson: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/16/the-other-bq-ubuntu-phone/ and https://plus.google.com/115563650741463848565/posts/BMS8QUMdFuv
<OerHeks> else https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E5
<Drew_Neilson> sturmflut do a Google search for ["vegetahd"] (include the quotation marks) and you'll see several links referencing an "E5"
<DonkeyHotei> will the number of results be over 9000?
<OerHeks> wild guess: it depends on quotationmarks, DonkeyHotei
<dobey> sturmflut: the nexus 5 was never officially supported
<sturmflut> To the people who apparently shouted my nickname when they were asked about who should be among the first in the world to get an Ubuntu MX4: I feel like some kind of Internet hero, and you can expect a lot of awesome things once the phone is on my desk :)
<Benno-007> sturmflut: :D By the way, hard reset of the BQ is done well by power for 20 seconds. Power + Vol- is for 30s is not necessary. But thanks for the hint in your notes!
<sturmflut> Benno-007: Oh, I have to write this down and correct the article!
<Benno-007> Both is correct working.
<sturmflut> Benno-007: Sure, but why make it more complicated than it is
<sturmflut> Benno-007: Any wishes for future articles?
<nicomen_> if you just buy an aquaris e5 can't you install an ubuntu kernel on it?
<sturmflut> nicomen_: No, you have to use a tool by the manufacturer (MediaTek) to change a couple of things at the core of the phone. Android and Ubuntu Touch are too different.
<nicomen_> like bios stuff?
<nicomen_> or hardware or what?
<sturmflut> nicomen_: Mostly stuff on the internal flash, partition layout and such
<nicomen_> oh
<nicomen_> but it's not a ROM flash right?
<sturmflut> nicomen_: I think it also writes some stuff that is "usually" not writeable, like not accessible via fastboot
<Benno-007> sturmflut: Your found factory mode comes up with Vol- only, too. And the boot menü without power, too: There is only needed Vol+ when the red led starts to light. It's simpler to remember.
<sturmflut> Benno-007: *scrible*
<Benno-007> One find out and another makes it simpler. ;)
<Benno-007> I've not tested if the red led is needed for both cases or case 1 or no case. I thought other things are more important. But when you correct this maybe a little check and uniform description is better. So, I'll test it now.
<Benno-007> Unfortunately there is no radio channel on the three frequencies in factory mode. ;)
<Benno-007> sturmflut: Oh my god I cannot reproduse it for now. :D I think: We have to wait for the red led in both cases. But then you can release the power button before vol+ or vol- is pressed. But my problem is now: I don't get the red led at all. Maybe something has chanced and your method is more valid. My old notes worked for me before some time and vol- at friday.
<sturmflut> Benno-007: I think I need to find the responsible code at some time and just look at what buttons it actually polls. Might be the stuff for a future article, if I can find this out, the possibilities are endless.
<Benno-007> sturmflut: Yes, it was only a beside note for talking and not so much for real work at this stuff. We all here will let you know if new articles are on our wishlists. ;) Maybe how to get the adb shell in factory mode exactly. I got none even with sudo. I'm not sure on which partition this mode resides if I will need recovery and a adb shell from factory mode (and not from recovery mode standard image). So this partition must be protected of manipu
<mekhami> hey folks. anyone have experience putting the mobile os on a galaxy note 4?
<sturmflut> Benno-007: Well, there are much more partitions than tit seems to be necessary, and there are about 765 megabytes "missing" from the partition table, so there is enough space to hide things in.
<sturmflut> s/tit/it/
<sturmflut> Benno-007: I already have an idea... let me look at it tomorrow
<Benno-007> sturmflut: I've have both, original images from partitions and whole device, too. But some little partitions are redundant for security I think, such as boot. Same UUID but I didn't check exactly if it is the boot partition but this would make sense and it was small and in a emulator I killed 10 MB of the device with dd for testing and run in a initramfs bash builtin. Then ok. We will see what the time brings.
<sturmflut> Benno-007: I think I have to disect the whole boot order, like which parts run in which order at what time in which mode, at some point. It is already on my list. I want to get to the point where we control as much of the device as possible.
<Benno-007> Good thing. Needs much time.
<Benno-007> sturmflut: By the way power was now really not enough to leave fastboot mode (without cable). All keys for only about 5s worked. But my red light really was not blinking in the last test to get into the boot menu. normally it should be: pressing power + vol+ until the red light is flashing and then release. now it was: ...releasing it without red light, so I got into the boot menu but it scrolled up until I released then, of course. Maybe my devic
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-17
<Benno-007> sturmflut: Crazy: After fastboot and even after normal reboot now I get into boot menu after about 1-3s power + vol+ almost instantan instead of waiting a long time for the red light. Maybe I have to do a hard reset again to reset all the unexpected stuff. :-P But I don't want to steal your time so good bye for now.
<sturmflut> Benno-007: I copied everything you wrote, let's see if we can find out what actually happens.
 * sturmflut starts his friend, the Hex Editor...
<sturmflut> Benno-007: I get an ADB shell in Factory mode if I start the ADB server as root. Worked immediately, host is Ubuntu 14.10.
<sturmflut> Benno-007: That's how I found out all the internal info last time, mentioned in the article
<Benno-007> sturmflut: So simply sudo adb start-server
<Benno-007> ?
<sturmflut> "adb kill-server" to kill the ADB server that is probably running as your user already and blocking the port
<sturmflut> Then you can either just run "sudo adb shell", which will also start the server
<sturmflut> or "sudo adb -P 5037 fork-server server & &>/dev/null" followed by "adb shell"
<sturmflut> Benno-007: ^^
<Benno-007> sturmflut: Thanks.
<sturmflut> Benno-007: Or you add the following line to /lib/udev/rules.d/70-android-tools-adb.rules
<sturmflut> ACTION=="add|change", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0005", TAG+="uaccess"
<sturmflut> Then plug the USB cable to the phone in again and you can access the device as a normal user
<Benno-007> I like instantan commands, too.
<WebVisitor-0> Hello there , i need help in enabling multi touch and other touch feature on my DEll inspirion 15
<sturmflut> WebVisitor-0: This is the channel for Ubuntu on phones, you might want to try #ubuntu
<WebVisitor-0> hi Strumful a quick question
<WebVisitor-0> can I install unbunt phone on my Dell insipiron laptop?
<sturmflut> WebVisitor-0: Currently not. The normal Ubuntu Desktop should have some Touch features, but I don't know anything about them.
<WebVisitor-0> ok
<sturmflut_> Benno-007: Hm, it looks like MediaTek has removed all the Preloader and Little Kernel source code from their kernel releases :/ I can only find binary blobs and the the make targets are missing.
<Benno-007> sturmflut_: I don't have them, too. Maybe I'm not so deeply in some stuff. But I write some user documentation, too (with some less helpers) - here the machine translated version from German to English: https://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FBaustelle%2FUbuntu_Touch_Erweiterte_Konfiguration%3Faction%3Dexport%26format%3Draw I'll go offline then but I will get mails by /msg memoserv send Benno-00
<sturmflut_> Benno-007: Actually I also speak german... ;)
<Benno-007> sturmflut_: I assumed that on your nick and today I realized that on your blog somehow. But it's better to make the things complicated so let's translate into English by a machine so that you have to translate it back in German by your human own (if you are no robot or hybrid). Maybe the channel likes more English, too. Your blog is in English, too. I try to get some of the German stuff upstream to the English forum (maybe wiki) and so worldwide. 
<nhaines> It's more fun to machine translate the machine-translated English back into German.
<Benno-007> This fun is especially for sturmflut_.
<sturmflut_> http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html It's official!
<sturmflut_> Looks like no 32 GB version at the moment, only 16 GB, and shipment only to china?
<sturmflut_> Ah, flash sales within china
<nhaines> sturmflut_: ooh, intersting!
<nhaines> One thing about Ubuntu, it really does make for very pretty screenshots.
<sturmflut_> nhaines: Yes, and the MX4 has a FullHD display. Like the upcoming E5.
<sturmflut_> nhaines: Let's see when I get my MX4 ;) I wonder how the UI looks compared to the Aquaris E4.5
<nhaines> Probably similar to the Nexus 5... the higher resolution makes the UI look less crowded and sleeker.
<nhaines> But if the MX4 is this rumored convergence-capable device, I'll happily get one this year.  :D
<sturmflut_> nhaines: The MX4 is not the Convergence device.
<nhaines> We'll see.  I'm leaning towards no, too.
<nhaines> But it's a beautiful phone nonetheless.
<sturmflut_> nhaines: Even though the somewhat hint it with their screenshots, http://www2.res.meizu.com/zh_cn/images/ubuntu/features/new_language_design.jpg
<nhaines> Nah, that looks like a normal "look at all the pretty apps" photo spread.
<sturmflut_> nhaines: They have already made pretty much clear that the MX4 is not "it", and also not the third device (whichever it is). So we'll have to at least wait for the fourth device, and I have no idea if the E5 counts at all as a "new" device. It is really just the same hardware as the E4.5 with a slightly larger display.
<nhaines> sturmflut_: the only language I heard was that a device was shipping this year, followed two days later by "well, sabdfl said it so we're going to work really hard to add the capability to Unity 8."
<nhaines> So if you have additional information, I'd love to hear it.
<sturmflut_> nhaines: Yeah, the Convergence feature in Unity8 is still a lot of work. And all devices also have to be switched to vivid images first, which is also a lot of work. And most likely there are other things which are a lot of work too.
<nhaines> I'm not sure the vivid stuff is quite so hard, and the convergence feature is mainly "how do we do this in a not hacky way and then polish it" because there have been little baby steps being made here and there beforehand.  But I'm glad none of it is my job, that's for sure.
<nhaines> But when sabfl announced that a device would launch which could deliver a convergent experience this year, I assumed that meant hardware-wise and we'd be waiting until 16.04 LTS before it was enabled.
<nhaines> sturmflut_: where did you hear that it would be the 4th device launched?
<sturmflut_> nhaines: I've heard it a couple of times, I think during the Online Summit
<nhaines> I do have a couple talks to catch up on from there.
<sturmflut_> nhaines: The switch to vivid is targeted for Milestone ww22-2015 and from what I hear it is still quite a lot of work, probably because ww22-2015 will be OTA-4 at the same time.
<sturmflut_> They told us that all phones after the bq will ship with vivid, so I don't expect the MX4 to actually ship in the next four weeks, which would also somehow fit the flash sale model they are doing again.
<nhaines> It's quite a lot of work but it's been in progress for some time now, since before OTA-3.5.
<nhaines> And there's been a *lot* of work on the convergence stuff for wily as well, even though it isn't really active yet.
<sturmflut_> It will work out in the end. Out awesome developers are awesome.
<nhaines> I was quite pleased to see the desktop switcher and spread work, although ideally I want Unity 8 on the desktop to "just look like Unity 7".
<sturmflut_> nhaines: Me too. Unity 7 is all I need.
<nhaines> As long as they keep the menus in the global menu bar (or keep the option for me to change it--I tested during vivid's beta and didn't like it at all) I'll be happy.
<nhaines> I mean, there have to be improvements and enhancements sometimes.  :)
<sturmflut_> nhaines: I wonder about the first official Ubuntu tablet. Both Meizu and bq already sell tablets, and some of them are even based on the same hardware as the now-official Ubuntu phones.
<sturmflut_> But to be honest, I haven't used a tablet in over a year and don't miss it
<nhaines> I just got a tablet like a month ago and it's fantastic.
<nhaines> It's for the stuff I used to have to do on my phone but with a larger screen and without draining my phone's battery.
<nhaines> And if I could run LibreOffice on there occasionally I'd be pleased, too.
<sturmflut_> I have a 14" Thinkpad T430 notebook for actual work and a couple of phones, the need for anything in between has evaporated somehow
<nhaines> I'm an author and I don't want to have to carry my laptop around just to write, and I sure don't want to write anything on my phone, even if I could, which I can't because battery life.
<nhaines> Although if I could run LibreOffice on my phone that would work.  But I have a tablet anyway so I may as well run LibreOffice on that.
<sturmflut_> I'll go catch some sleep, it's morning already :/
<nhaines> Yes, quite late!
<nhaines> Träum süß!  :D
<sturmflut_> haha
<sturmflut_> Happy "Country of the rising MX4" Day!
<jcbjoe> sturmflut_: what does that mean ?
<sturmflut_> jcbjoe: http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html
<jcbjoe> sturmflut_: is that only for asia ?
<lotuspsychje> nice page
<sturmflut_> jcbjoe: Only for China at the moment, you can only specify a chinese shipping address
<jcbjoe> so the bq and mx4 are the 2 offical phones for ubuntu ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I heard that the Mx4 isn't going to be the first phone with convergence, why can't/isn't it though, I get if the software isn't ready but the phone seems like it'd be powerful enough, so why/how wouldn't that phone be the one with convergence?
<lotuspsychje> ChloeWolfieGirl: i read an article that mark shuttleworth will anounce another brand as convergence phone
<lotuspsychje> not sure why mx wont be first
<lotuspsychje> alot of manufacturers secrets we dont know yet ChloeWolfieGirl
<lotuspsychje> many things are happening for ubuntu thats for sure
<ChloeWolfieGirl> lotuspsychje, I kinda get if they advertise this next one as the one you want for convergence, but like they're showing off convergence with the nexus 4 so... yeah, I'm just intrested in why MX4 isn't going to be a first convergence phone and what that means for ubuntu convergence,  I mean it might just be the first phone to get convergence code, or it could be the first phone developed with convergence in mind, but I really want to unravel what
<ChloeWolfieGirl>  he means, because if we can do convergence on a Nexus 4, we can do convergence on a MX4, and they've started showing off convergence on the Nexus 4
<sturmflut_> ChloeWolfieGirl: It's just about who gets to ship the first device that comes with Convergence by default. Marketing. If the hardware itself doesn't forbid it, it will be possible on any device, yes.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> sturmflut_ so its not "mx can't do this in convergence" or "MX doesn't have this feature" its just "MX didn't ship with convergence but misingno did"
<sturmflut_> ChloeWolfieGirl: The software isn't in an usable state yet, and Meizu probably couldn't wait until it is. Remember that the MX4 with Ubuntu was supposed to already ship about five months ago.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> sturmflut_ yeah I get that, I just didn't realise Mark was on about shipped software I thought he just meant that the new phone either got the software first or has something special to do with convergence.
<sturmflut_> ChloeWolfieGirl: To be honest I am not sure if the MX4 can really do it hardware-wise. It looks like most devices based on the Exynos 5430 chip don't support external screens via SlimPort or MHL. Just Miracast, which is screen sharing over WiFi.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> sturmflut_ Yeah I heard about some hardware not being able to hook up to external monitors
<BOHverkill> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/17/meizu-launches-the-ubuntu-mx4-for-developers-in-china/
<sturmflut_> "In the first of a series of launches" <-
<sturmflut_> Apparently the picture on Meizus main page says "518 one more thing" in chinese, but I couldn't confirm that
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: It's going to be possible to twist Ubuntu to do a *lot* of things it wasn't designed for, but as far as official support goes, Canonical are going to want to push for a supported convergence-enabled device which will have a polished, enjoyable experience.
<nhaines> Mark already said that the first convergence device will not be very powerful and not to expect super fast performance.  Storage and performance are going to be some key factors.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines, true, I mean of cause I don't expect a phone to beable to match the performance of a laptop, but I would have reconned that looking at some older devices and how they low end they run, with unity8 being new and less weighty, I'd expect that the MX would do a pretty good job as long as you're not gonna over load it with videos running, a libre office documents and god knows what else xD
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: videos don't tax phones at all--they have hardware decoding.  The entire use case for convergence is literally desktop webbrowser and LibreOffice, so...
<nhaines> You can bet that people will expect a converged phone to match the performance of a laptop, even though there's no good reason to do so.  You can switch a phone into windowed mode manually even though they may actually not enable a graphical switch for that.
<nhaines> That doesn't mean they'll prevent it, just that they won't support it or make it easy.  But in the end they're going to focus marketing and support on devices that are going to make end-users who aren't super familiar with Ubuntu want to show the new phones off to their friends.
<nhaines> And for as beautifully as the bq Aquaris runs Ubuntu, it is a rather low performance device.  You can't get away with just Unity 8.  LibreOffice is going to need GTK and a lot of other software, as will most other things.  And those all have to run alongside all the phone stuff.
<sturmflut_> nhaines: I wonder if we still think of the bq as "low performance" once those annoying lags and delays have been optimized out. I've compiled a bunch of software packages on the device and the four cores are actually quite fast.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines, videos don't tax phones at all? IDK about how much hardware a convergence phone would need, its just seeing libre office on the Nexus4 running ubuntu touch, graphically it doesn't look great, but it doesn't look like much of an issue for it.  I do get that you don't want people to get a device and then have a crappy experiance of ubuntu's convergence, that makes alot of sense, I'm not saying that LibreOffice is ready for end users who u
<ChloeWolfieGirl> se Ubuntu Touch, I'm just saying that I beleive from seeing the nexus 4 run libreoffice the Mx would do a good job a running LibreOffice, and Canonical wants to make sure LibreOffice Works great in a converged world, I mean if the specs aren't up to snuff to have a good time, it makes perfect sense, but if they are its more about waiting till the software is ready for the end user
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: videos don't tax phones or computers at all.  The video hardware is optimized for the most common codecs so the CPU doesn't do anything but push the data along.
<nhaines> LibreOffice doesn't look good on the Nexus 4 because GNOME theming and icon sets aren't installed, it's just GTK with LibreOffice's default GTK icons theme.  That's all polish work that has nothing to do with the development for convergence support and takes an hour to include once the hard work is done.
<nhaines> Anyway, convergence is going to require snappy Ubuntu Core and until recently it was thought that the Android-based phones wouldn't get snappy because the kernels were too old.  Happily, it's since been discovered that backporting the necessary features is possible after all.
<nhaines> Although the bq doesn't have enough storage for snappy.  I don't know what's blocking on the mx4.
<ogra_> snappy with UI output simply doesnt exist yet
<nhaines> But it's likely you're going to be able to force your phone to run anything you like.  Even now you can do that.  They haven't done anything to prevent it.  They just haven't done anything to make it easy.
<ogra_> which is why the phone development stays on vivid ... wily will switch to snappy and break mmassively on that way
<nhaines> ogra_: I'm sure the peanut gallery will be howling about that once it happens, depsite the warnings.
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines, fair enough, I thought it was a taxing thing for computers sometimes, but I guess I was told fibs, often if my computer starts lagging videos are usually one of the first to go,  and yeah I understand that but it fits in with canonical wanting end users to have a good time with the software, I haven't heard much about this kernal issue with android devices, how come you can't upgrade the kernal of an android phone?
<ogra_> howling is fine in a werewolf release ;)
<ogra_> because you have binary drivers that are built against a certain kernel version
<ogra_> (and device specific kernel patches that you cant easily just port forward)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> so the drivers wouldn't work on a newer kernel?
<ogra_> some, yes
<ChloeWolfieGirl> What stops this being much of an issue on laptops and desktops?
<nhaines> Commodity hardware.
<nhaines> Phone hardware is all custom-built.
<nhaines> And it is a giant issue on laptops and desktops, if you follow anyone complaining about 3D graphics support.
<ogra_> well, and these drivers provide a layer you can actually re-compile for the new kernel ... they are not 100% binary
<ogra_> (their core is, their "communication layer" isnt)
<nhaines> So then you have binary-only drivers on the phones and you just never know.
<ogra_> binary phone  drivers can even have hardcoded paths to a binary daemon the driver needs to function properly ...
<ogra_> (which is the reason for the lxc container with the minimal android we need to ship)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Oh, ok I haven't really researched this topic, I've just known that sometimes my kernal updates on my laptop and everything goes fine, but I see people using old kernals for phones and not upgrading them, it makes sense if theres driver issues with upgrading the kernal though,
<nhaines> ogra_: I'm looking forward to the first Ubuntu phone which doesn't require the minimal Android.  :)
<ogra_> technically you could surely forward port all that stuff ... practicallly you wouldnt be able to pay that developer time :)
<nhaines> Not because the LXC container is a big problem, just that I think it'll be a good development as far as open hardware goes.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but thats still a long way to go i fear
<nhaines> I'm excited for Snappy Personal!  That's going to be fun to play with.  :)
<ogra_> yeah
<nhaines> But I'm more excited about convergence.  :)
 * svij is excited to get the MX4 in his hands.
 * BOHverkill is satisfied with his bq :)
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/hashtag/UbuntuPhone?src=hash
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/05/meizu-mx4-with-ubuntu-launched-in-china-coming-to-europe-soon
<lotuspsychje> will be sold in europe too :p
<Elleo> popey: heya, could you try deleting your ~/.local/share/com.mikeasoft.cutespotify folder and see if it stills happens (there's a known bug which causes a crash if the playlists and the cache get out of sync)
<Elleo> popey: as I haven't been able to reproduce the crash you had just running it normally on that device
<Elleo> popey: although there are a bunch of UI issues
<popey> Elleo: just tried that, then opened app, signed in, opened playlist, pressed play, crash
<Elleo> popey: interesting :/
<Elleo> popey: could you start it with gdb and see if you can get a backtrace?
<Elleo> or rather, start it normally and then attach to the process with gdb
<popey> uh, okay
<popey> hmm, i would if it didn't die immediately now
<popey> hmm, it's highly variable, sometimes crashes, sometimes doesnt
<popey> now it's playing fine!?
<Elleo> popey: I'm going to try putting together a version that uses the new libQtSpotify that the guy maintaining my old sailfish port has put together (which has fixes for some crashers), so that might help
<Elleo> popey: not sure I'll have it finished today though, as a lot has changed
<popey> ok
 * popey hugs background playback
<Elleo> mzanetti: the ApplicationModel source seems to be missing from the tweakgeek repository (was hoping to take a look at its lifecycle exception stuff to add to an unconfined version of cutespotify)
<Elleo> mzanetti: ah, a bit of poking in gsettings found the way to do it :)
<jcbjoe> forget it i just figured it out .. saw it in some faq
<brunch875> Hello!
<mariogrip> have someone read this book http://www.amazon.com/Effective-Specific-Improve-Programs-Designs/dp/0321334876/ref=pd_sim_14_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1EAS6WYECDQWHEEP9C6C? Can you recommend it?
<Drew_Neilson> anyone in here?
<dadexix86> Drew_Neilson, hi
<ahoneybun> is there a number listing how many Ubuntu devices are active?
<VidjaJames_> when can I put ubuntu on my tablet?
<Benno-007> ahoneybun + VidjaJames_: Only Nexus 7 or 10 is official supported. Unofficial devices (mostly phones): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices Somewhere was a link to a unofficial tablet, kickstarter corwdfunding or something. I don't find it again. But I would suggest the Nexus because of best official support and drivers.
<VidjaJames_> I have a nexus 7 2013 wifi only model
<Benno-007> Is supportet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices Follow the link of the model in the table and this one: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<VidjaJames_> thanks i installed a couple of months ago but it was the developer version it was kinda unusable I imagine there is a stable release by now that there are actual unbuntu phones shipping
<Benno-007> VidjaJames_: You can choose between channel stable and devel-proposed. In 2-3 weeks the devel-proposed (=vivid-proposed) is stable, too. I use it every day on my BQ phone. But your satisfaction with one of them depends on what was unusable for you? There are less apps and some problems in both versions. But they are on a good way.
<VidjaJames_> the problems I had was getting any of my accounts to sync with the phone ie facebook, twitter, etc.
<VidjaJames_> well in this case tablet
<Benno-007> What do you mean with sync? You can login via webapp or browser. So it's normal usage like in a browser.
<jcbjoe> anyone alive ?
<jcbjoe> how do you copy and paste or select all ?
<jcbjoe> also is there a more chatty irc channel for ubuntu-touch then this one .. this one is all techincal all day 24/7
<mariogrip> jcbjoe: this channel is more "chatty" mon-fre.
<jcbjoe> oh
<jcbjoe> mariogrip: you seem chatty are you running ubuntu-touch on your device ?
<mariogrip> jup, my oneplus one and bq
<mariogrip> do you?
<jcbjoe> mariogrip: got a nexus 4 with ubuntu-touch with bq scopes on it .. been using it for about a week now... it freezes now and again and i have to reboot once in a while
<mariogrip> i haven't had a freeze on my devices yet, using my bq as a daily driver, and I currently developing on my oneplus one.
<jcbjoe> morphis: nice how do you like the bq ?
<jcbjoe> i keep watching videos on the bq .. i think i should save up for it
<mariogrip> I have nothing bad to say about it, it's a "low end" phone so I expect some slowness of it. The OS is amazing, works smooth and looks amazing.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-16
<roma_> please and thanks
<roma_> hello Bregma
<roma_> have you ever try something like this or have some idea??
<nhaines> The only information I have (which is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices) says that the port was abandoned 3 years ago.
<nhaines> Hmm, libertine-create-container was suspiciously successful-looking this time.
<roma_> Hi nhaines, i'll try it
<nhaines> roma_: you'll try porting Ubuntu to the Galaxy S2?
<kurros> i don't know of a current port for the s2
<kurros> whoops was scrolled up
<nhaines> bregma: I think I have a working libertine container now, thanks  :D  Now to basically make my own puritine container...
<jabawok> Acou_Bass: re your comments re xorg / n900 / android.    +1
<jabawok> I'm also a n900 user pining for Xmir to become workable. I still haven't worked out how to get it going yet.
<jabawok> the possibilities will really open up once Xmir is working well with easy launcher creation etc.
<Xiami> hi can i ask how to port xiaomi redmi note 4G to ubuntu touch?
<duflu> Xiami: There is this:  https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/
<Xiami> thx you but the driver not funtioning
<ATDT911> Anyone attempted a port for Google's Pixel C tablet?
<redfish> does ubuntu touch use upstart init system on phones?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-11 testing in progress
<pavithra> hi.. I am trying to build my first app on ubuntu phone in the ubuntu sdk and I am running Ubuntu 14.04.. The app type is QML App with simple UI (qmake). The framework I chose is Ubuntu-sdk-15.04.5... The kit selected are UbuntuSDK for amd64 and UbuntuSDK for armhf.  After all, this when I try to build it (without adding anymore code), it gives an error  No rule to make target, Manifest.json needed by first
<pavithra> Can you please help in this..
<davmor2> pavithra: you might want to try #ubuntu-app-devel
<pavithra> thank you
<bregma> redfish, yes
<crs_> Anyone here who ordered the meizu 5 pro ?
<Elleo> crs_: yep
<crs_> Did you receive a tracking number?
<Elleo> crs_: no, jd.com seems a bit useless at that sort of thing, but you can track it anyway if you go to the DHL website and find the "Track by Shipper's Reference" page, then you can use your JD order number to get the tracking info
<crs_> Elleo: Or did you receive the device? I am waiting since april 29. And nothing is happening
<Elleo> crs_: for the UK site that's this page: http://www.dhl.co.uk/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html not sure about other ones
<Elleo> crs_: according to my tracking mine was dispatched on the 12th and is currently in a sorting facility in china
<crs_> Elleo: Thank you very much, i will try that
<Elleo> crs_: no problem :)
<crs_> Elleo: I found mine and it has already been in two sort facilities. Currently it is on 'clearance event'
<Elleo> crs_: you might need to give dhl your contact details, so you can pay VAT/customs charges (annoyingly JD don't include those in the price and don't make it very clear on their website)
<Elleo> crs_: I got a text from them about that shortly after signing up for tracking updates
<Elleo> crs_: so not sure if JD are passing on the info properly and it was just a coincidence or if it'd have been stuck in that state had I not given them my details myself
<crs_> Elleo: Ok, lets hope that we will receive our devices soon ;)
<Elleo> crs_: yeah, DHL are estimating delivery on wednesday for mine, so hopefully not too long left to wait :)
<crs_> Elleo: Same here. But i doubt that it will get from china to germany in 2 days :P
<Elleo> yeah, possibly a bit optimistic ;)
<andrew_> Hi everyone! Does anyone know how to access the camera stream? It seems like ubuntu touch uses v4l2 (there are many  devices /dev/video*) but I couldn't get it to work with ffmpeg. nexus 5
<dobey> andrew_: what are you trying to do exactly?
<cbaines> I'm trying to flash my phone (BQ E5) and I'm currently stuck waiting for it to find the phone? Is the screen with the 3 options the right state to be in?
<cbaines> (can't say what the options are, as the phone screen has now gone blank...)
<andrew_> dobey: I just wanted to try streaming from the phone over udp protocol.the microphone input using pulseaudio worked great so I wanted test the camera. so basically I was doing ffmpeg -f v4l2 -i /dev/video* with different devices. I suppose the camera needs to be activated first or it's not intended to be using directly with v4l2
<dobey> andrew_: oh ok, i'm not sure what the supported API is for apps to access camera directly.
<ba2095> Hi, guys! I just have one simple question: how to disable pat on ubuntu phone(as factory default) to get 'do not use apt' message on terminal, for example, on 'apt update'?
<dobey> ba2095: don't use apt. it is unsupported
<dobey> ba2095: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<ba2095> I just tried some time ago(needed node 5.x on a phone), than reflashed my phone, but apt still kind of working
<davmor2> ba2095: if the device is read-only then you can't use apt
<davmor2> ba2095: the phone is developed to use click packages from the store not apt
<davmor2> ba2095: there is no quarentee that you won't break the ability to update if you use apt, also the packages you install will likely get broken if you manage to upgrade. therefore apt is not a recommended way to install packages
<ba2095> It runs but fais to rewrite/update package source files, do we have a way to get 'do not use apt' default message back? Didnt mind reflashing/data loss. Also, I used chroot env, but as device cant hold ext formatted microcd(seems so) it's kind of painfull for device mem
<davmor2> ba2095: why are you trying to use apt?
<ba2095> To install git & node
<cbaines> Ok, in answer to my previous question, I needed to select the fastboot option
<ba2095> Also, just got my freeza & it fails updating from ota-9.5(stock) to 10.1, so reflasging using ubuntu-device-flash rigth now
<cbaines> Now I am getting "exit status 255" when I run ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap
<cbaines> Any ideas on what this means?
<davmor2> cbaines: it means it exited what are you trying to do?
<cbaines> I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu on a BQ Aquaris E5 (Ubuntu edition)
<davmor2> ba2095: see all the comments to you above they will explain how to enable apt which doesn't work on a read-only device
<cbaines> davmor2, Its the only output I get when I run the command I posted above
<davmor2> cbaines: you might need the adb enabled recovery image john-mcaleely can you help direct to that for vegeta
<ba2095> davmor2: I dont need apt anymore, so wondering what is the best way to get rid of all changes made & get as out-of-the-box expirience. Is ubuntu-device-flash with --wipe enough?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, cbaines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<davmor2> john-mcaleely:oh nice thanks
<davmor2> cbaines: grab the recovery image from there and add --recovery-image recovery.img to the end and also add --device vegeta
<cbaines> Ok, that seems better, but I'm still getting the same cryptic error message
<cbaines> Shall I try restarting the phone? (if so, how?)
<cbaines> Ah, running as root works
<cbaines> (or rather, is working, its downloading now)
<davmor2> cbaines: are you on trusty?
<cbaines> Running with sudo does not
<cbaines> davmor2, No, I don't have an Ubuntu installation to hand, so I installed the necessary packages on Debian Sid
<davmor2> cbaines: that might be the issue then, you won't have the dbus rules for the phone so it won't know how to adb to it
<davmor2> cbaines: sudo should get you around that issue though
<cbaines> Great success, amazing, thanks john-mcaleely and davmor2 :)
<john-mcaleely> \o/
<davmor2> \o/
<matv1> Hello it is my understanding that ota 11 will include miracast. Is that true? And if so , i'd like to know if there is any specific dongle/adapter that is known to work?
<davmor2> matv1: what device do you have?
<matv1> davmor2 i am thinking of getting the meizu pro 5
<matv1> That is what miracast isbeing developed for currently, right?
<davmor2> matv1: the pro 5 will support aethercast and I assume dongle support will be announced on release of ota11 at a guess
<matv1> davmor2 cool! Thnks
<redfish> does ubuntu touch OS do some kind of special process scheduling a la Android? All I found in the docs was a passing reference: "in Ubuntu Touch apps don't run all the time". Any details? And, is there a way to avoid any foreground/background mode being forced onto my beloved processes? thx.
<mcphail> redfish: your beloved processes will all be paused when they are in the background, I'm afraid
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> redfish: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5iY2NgaBeY
<mcphail> redfish: apps are supposed to use the frameworks to do things in the background, such as media hub for playing music etc
<mterry> tedg, ubuntu-app-launch's Base::launch() (and other places?) should use ubuntu_app_launch_start_application_async instead of ubuntu_app_launch_start_application.  Can you make that (at least) part of your app-object-signals branch?  Otherwise the signals may not be handled properly since code is blocking
<tedg> mterry: Good point, do you think that we should provide a callback? Or just let the signal be the callback?
<tedg> Well, we could use the signal internally.
<mterry> tedg, my code so far has been fine with the signal being the callback
<mterry> tedg, although I haven't finished updating to the app-object way
<mterry> tedg, may have more of an opinion later, but I think a simple addition of _async is enough for now
<sebsebseb>  
<dobey>  
<hasan> Hi
<hasan> What is your recommend? bq M10 vs Meizu Pro 5 vs Wait for powerful tablet
<dobey> well the pro 5 is a phone, not a tablet
<sebsebseb> hasan: depends
<dobey> but it's more powerful than the m10
<sebsebseb> dobey: can't do the screen thing orw hatever for pro 5 I think?
<sebsebseb> full convergence?
<dobey> i don't think the pro 5 has MHL
<sebsebseb> hasan: I have the cheaper tablet the HD
<dobey> but aethercast should work
<sebsebseb> hasan: and that is a nice device, most have the full HD that have tablet though
<hasan> I think Pro 5 is more powerful for convergence(with miracast)
<sebsebseb> hasan: I have a MX 4,  that was nice,  pro 5 is meant to be nice but big
<popey_> pro 5 is certainly more powerful than the m10
<sebsebseb> oh popey_ in USAS
<sebsebseb> USA
<hasan> Currently I have bq E4.5 I hope Miracast works on it fine...
<hasan> LibreOffice, Gimp and IDE will be available at store for the phones in the future!?
<sebsebseb> hasan: there will be a seperare store for xorg programs it seems
<dobey> legacy apps aren't really available in a "store" as it were
 * ogra_ highly doubts you want to run libreoffice or firefox on a 1GB device that already runs a desktop
<sebsebseb> ogra_: the 4.5 you mean?
<dobey> but yeah, the 4.5 is not powerful, trying to run liberoffice on it might be problematic
<ogra_> (read: i would be very surprised if the 4.5 or 5 would get any convergence love
<hasan> sebsebseb: just before buy Pro 5 or tablet :D
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> it would be a very painful experience
<ogra_> sebsebseb, yeah
<hasan> orga: I hope to Mircast support in OTA11
<hasan> orga: I order Microsoft Wireless Display adapter...
<ogra_> aethercast totally depends on the HW layer and on having it hooked up there
<ogra_> i dont think anyone plans to do that for the 4.5 or 5
<ogra_> the devices are simply to undepowered for this
<hasan> Yeah! Chatter app is really nice, I dont need my MacBook for IRC when I working with my Ubuntu phone
<ogra_> if it takes minutes for your mouse to move or the app crashhes every 30sec because it eats all raam even without opening something in it, thats a pretty useless effort
<hasan> orga: I remembering my old PC before my MacBook 😄
<dobey> 486dx/2?
<hasan> Anybody using uDropCabin!? it will be updatd for camera upload that will be added to photos scope!?
<dobey> the photos scope doesn't do uploads afaik
<dobey> it will just show pictures that are already on dropbox, by querying a new dropbox scope, iiuc
<hasan> Account integrate with dropbox is really useful...
<sebsebseb> dobey: ogra_ how much RAM or whatever does convergence really need??
<sebsebseb> dobey: ogra_ also it's slow  to type with converged firefox or llibre office on my m10 hD, it doesn't quite keep up with my typing speed.  is that since the proccesser of the device?
<dobey> that's a vague question
<sebsebseb> dobey: well I have read and you just said it that 4.5 isn't powerful enough
<sebsebseb> for convergence
<dobey> no idea about typing speed, too many variables and i haven't got an m10
<dobey> sebsebseb: yes, it's not a powerful processor, and only has 1GB RAM
<sebsebseb> dobey: what are the like recommended specs for convergence?
<dobey> sebsebseb: what is "convergence" here?
<dobey> sebsebseb: displaying unity8 on an external screen is one thing. running massive legacy xorg apps is another thing entirely
<sebsebseb> dobey: running xorg apps
<sebsebseb> xmir
<dobey> libreoffice is obviously a much larger application than many other apps are
<sebsebseb> and then the screen stuff is a side thing, aparatplly 4.5 not powerful enough or doens't have hardware
<sebsebseb> een the mx4 maybe
<sebsebseb> even
<popey> xchat seems to work fine on the m10 here
<popey_> i agree :)
 * ogra_ types this in hexchat 
<ogra_> (with Ambiance theme, proper font size etc etc) .... seems to keep up just fine with my typing ...
<sebsebseb> popey_: I had a few issues with it
<sebsebseb> popey_: but I am also not used to sucky xchat GNOME
<dobey> sebsebseb: well, let me put it this way. my mako is idle right now, and 1.2 GB "used" on it
<sebsebseb> dobey: yes space is one thing the pshhical space
<sebsebseb> dobey: RAM and proccesser is another
<dobey> sebsebseb: i didn't mention storage space at all
<dobey> libreoffice has its owm toolkit, and is a very "heavy" application
<dobey> ignoring that it takes up a lot of disk space
<sebsebseb> on a side note I am a bit hmm to funding this, even though it can run Linux to, but with like 32GB  SSD space, uhmm  there's not going to be much room for anything much I guess, with the internal space:  https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-win-intel-z8550-win-10-os-game-console
<ogra_> http://i.imgur.com/rjbCSul.png
<sebsebseb> ogra_: that  link didn't work
<dobey> imgur.com rickroll
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> just re-opened it here again
<sebsebseb> dobey: so 1.2GB taht was RAM?
<popey> image no longer available
<dobey> sebsebseb: yes, RAM used by nexus 4 with ubuntu that's just been booted, ran a couple apps, and then sat idle.
<ogra_> http://i.imgur.com/rjbCSuI.png
<dobey> libreoffice takes up almost 200 MB on amd64, just opening writer ui.
<ogra_> try that one then
<sebsebseb> ogra_: ok so the 4.5 is useless for convergence to little RAM?
<sebsebseb> plus a slower proccesser?
<sebsebseb> but the software optoins will show on it I Guess in some sort of update anyway :d
<ogra_> wll, making it work is a lot of work
<sebsebseb> for convergence
<bregma> using an ancient X11-based desktop program is not convergence, it's using a shoe horn to fit an elephant into a Maserati
<ogra_> nobody will pay for it to have canonical do it
<popey> stop saying "for convergence"
<popey> it is a heavily overloaded term
<dobey> bregma: converging an elephant and a maserati, you mean
<sebsebseb> oh the two popeys didn't like me saying for convergence :d
<ogra_> if you wan to do it and send the neccessary patches, they would surely not be refused
<popey> it just doesn't make sense.
<sebsebseb> well there's the running old xorg apps thing,  and the connecting the divice nto a TV  etc thing
<ogra_> but canonicalsfocus will be on improvinng the devices where it is clearly working
<dobey> there are many things
<dobey> also stuffs
<sebsebseb> and  having both things working  like a desktop whilst doing that as well
<sebsebseb> popey: popey have you got a pro 5, or  used one with UBuntu?
<hasan> I checking JD store for order Pro 5 but black color not yet available 😖😖
<sebsebseb> hasan: apparnatly there may not be a balck colour it seems
<sebsebseb> hasan: or not for a long time if there is going to be
<hasan> Oops
<sebsebseb> hasan: they were meant to send me Gold for the MX  4 I got a invoice that said Gold, but a phone that was Silver :d
<hasan> bq online store is really better than Meizu 😅
<sebsebseb> hasan: so I don't mind buying the MX Pro 5 in Gold when I have money for that, which it seems will be quite a few or more months now, since general spending, other  tech I want to buy as well or crowd fund
<sebsebseb> hasan: they have two though global and worlside for bq which is a bit confussing
<sebsebseb> and the mx 4 was sold from Meizu's own store meizumarkt  but yes got to get pro 5 via there partner company JD
<sebsebseb> hasan: they didn't re brand  the Meizu MX 4 ike what was done with the BQ 4.5 I mean where it says UBuntu edition on the back at least :d.   Meizu just re sell there Andrid phones with Ubuntu pre installed instsad
<sebsebseb> hasan: it's going to be bigger than the MX 4, but ys the pro 5 should be quite a nice phone
<sebsebseb> more powerful than the bq tablet as well
<popey> sebsebseb: my pro 5 arrives next week
<sebsebseb> popey: were you going to get one of thos anyway, or was it just mainly since you broke your MX 4?
<saavento> So the Ubuntu one is the Meizu Pro 5 not the Pro 6?
<sebsebseb> saavento: well there was the Meizzu MX 4 but that's not done anymore
<sebsebseb> so it's the Pro 5 for Ubuntu yes
<sebsebseb> there will be soon a Pro  6 it seems with Android though when it comes to Meizu
<sebsebseb> saavento: I guess Ubuntu is getting a older model again like last time with the MX 4
<sebsebseb> but BQ do that to have something later with Android and Ubuntu goes on something older
<hasan> I dream bq X5 ubuntu edition 😄😄
<sebsebseb> but theres only the MX 10 tablets right now so, so both have that Android and Ubuntu
<saavento> Oks, I really would buy Pro 6 with Ubuntu
<saavento> Pro 5 not so sure
<sebsebseb> saavento: sure, but there probaby won't be a Pro 6 with Ubuntu, or if there  will be not for another year or so, when that's old
<sebsebseb> you see what I mean now
<saavento> Yes
<sebsebseb> saavento: what don't you like about the pro 5?
<saavento> Camera on the Pro 6 is spectacular!
<sebsebseb> oh how so?
<saavento> Just check the wbsite
<sebsebseb> saavento: well I want a pro 5 but not in a rush to buy
<saavento> Same here
<sebsebseb> saavento: it's kind of clever really, oh got enough old stock left of....
<sebsebseb> ok let's re sell that with Ubuntu!
<saavento> He!
<saavento> I would not like to give support to such an experiment
<saavento> >(
<sebsebseb> saavento: what do you mean?
<saavento> Selling a flashed Pro 6
<sebsebseb> saavento: well  not quite what I meant, I meant the manfacture sold lots of versions of that phone with Android
<sebsebseb> have enough stock left
<saavento> with something not supported officially
<sebsebseb> or  can get more made with manufacture chdapply enough if needed
<saavento> He!
<sebsebseb> and so ok
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> we can sell more of htose phones now a lot more or quite a lot more but with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> and yes the older phone
<sebsebseb> clever aye?
<saavento> He!
<sebsebseb> saavento: some people think that with the Pro 5 they just had a lot more GOLD phones, hence that being the only colour offered for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> a lot more un sold GOld colour yeah
<sebsebseb> saavento: Ubuntu is a second class citizen really if you get what I mean still with the hardware manfaucture
<ogra_> and who doesnt love gold
<sebsebseb> both of them BQ and Meizu
<dobey> the slaves who dug it out of the ground
<dobey> too soon?
<saavento> He!
<sebsebseb> however cosindienrg the lack of actsaul market share and the chancd theey took   providing Ubuntu on thep hones as the first two companys,  well fair enough really
<dobey> ogra_: gold, suffice it to say, is /not/ the new black
<sebsebseb> ogra_: dobey a Gold phone could be nice to be well a bit differnet from like everyone else, since like everyone else has silver and black
<sebsebseb> ogra_: dobey for phones
<sebsebseb> ogra_: dobey that's why I wanted my MX 4 in Gold to be diffenret got SILVER instead, and yep I went around places looked at what phones I had and looked like a lot of other peoples phones from the distance hmm
<dobey> well if i wanted to carry something that big around with me, i'd carry my ps vita
<ogra_> dobey, paint it orange then
<sebsebseb> dobey: people siad the MX 4 was big, and it's bigish but a good size,  apparnatly the PRo 5 is much bigger though so hmm I wonder how big it's going to really be in the hand etc
<sebsebseb> dobey: I guess if it's to big use it ike a tablet mostly instead
<dobey> ogra_: safety orange, for doing the safety dance, with your safety pants, because you need them to fit it in a pocket
<sebsebseb> dobey: not for calls and texts  if to big I mean not the going out phone
<ogra_> without hats though
<dobey> sebsebseb: i don't use a tablet
<sebsebseb> dobey: yeah but it sonds ike may not really need one for Ubuntu, if the Pro 5 really is as big as  some people make it sound out to be :d
<dobey> i already have enough things i spend $$$$ for and don't use, i don't need another one :)
<mcphail> dobey: you sound like the antipopey ;)
<sebsebseb> popey you adjusted to the time zone ok enough :d
<dobey> mcphail: i'm sure if popey had my hobbies, he'd probably feel the same way :)
<dobey> can't exactly set a car on a random shelf in my closet and forget it about
<ogra_> you mean working for canonical int enough hobby ?
<ogra_> *isnt
<mcphail> dobey: you collect them or race them or both?
<dobey> build-ish
<dobey> not really anywhere to race them
<dobey> well, not how i would want to race them anyway
<dobey> at least, not near me
<mcphail> dobey: can I PM you something you might like on that topic?
<dobey> sure
<sigvard> just droppd in to cry about not recieving my pro 5
<sigvard> ;(
<dobey> mcphail: cool. freenode won't let me message you though, not being "logged in" to services
<sebsebseb> sigvard: oh?
<sigvard> does anyon know what is taking JD is taking so long?
<ogra_> have you checked the order status on jd.com ?
<sebsebseb> sigvard: yep popey 's order
<sebsebseb> sigvard: he's delayed jd :d
<mcphail> dobey: aah. Had to stop the spammers
<sigvard> ?
<sebsebseb> sigvard: I am joking :d
<sigvard> ah
<sigvard> hehe thn :)
<sigvard> thinking about going around th problem, buing a regular pro5, and flashing it ... but it really shouldn't be necessarry
<sebsebseb> sigvard: boot stuff may be locked for that
<sebsebseb> so maybe you can't really or that easiloy
<sigvard> yea, but you can by them unlocked
<sebsebseb> sigvard: with Android you mean?
<sigvard> 3$ extra or thereabouts
<sigvard> yea
<sebsebseb> sigvard: what so you can put whatever OS you want on it you mean?
<popey> sigvard: mine arrives this week
<dobey> it needs repartitioned, and bootloader has to be unlocked
<sebsebseb> popey: maybe it will be in UK before you get back even :d
<sigvard> apparently the FlyMeOS sucks, but that wouldn't last anyhow...
<ogra_> mine is supposed to arrive on wed.
<sebsebseb> popey: but I suppouse your wife or whatever can sort that out if so :d
<popey> sebsebseb: it already is, I told dhl to hold on to it
<sebsebseb> popey: oh
<sebsebseb> sigvard: yeah  I woudt mind trying out flymeos
<sebsebseb> sigvard: but according too ne of the Linux voice guys it sucks or the first version anyway
<sebsebseb> one of
<sebsebseb> I think there might have been ajn issue with spyware and flyme os and one of the phones even, something I read some wehre
<dobey> time to go. later all
<sigvard> well, i would only by it for the ut, but to each he's own
<sigvard> l8r
<sigvard> me too
 * mcphail hopes all the devs won't forget krillin when they receive there new phones
<mcphail> *their
<sebsebseb> mcphail: won't forget what?
<mcphail> You see. How soon the memory fades
<sebsebseb> mcphail: no what did you mean krillin ?
<mcphail> sebsebseb: bq 4.5. The original.
<sebsebseb> mcphail: the 4.5 is old first phone now
<sebsebseb> there's been the MX 4 a bit after that
<sebsebseb> BQ's own HD 5 as well
<sebsebseb> a tabelt and Pro 5
<mcphail> sebsebseb: I worry the app and framework optimisations will drop in priority if everyone is running a more capable device
<sebsebseb> mcphail: what do yu mean optimistaions?
<sebsebseb> app and framwoark optimisations?
<sebsebseb> mcphail: what runs on each device yu mean or doesn't ?
<mcphail> sebsebseb: e.g. fixing the Ubuntu components so apps don't take seconds to load
<sebsebseb> mcphail: they will stsill do that I think the slowness stuff try and sort out
<mcphail> sebsebseb: one thing I've learned about this platform is things tend to get fixed if they are causing the devs an itch. If they have super-powered hardware, the optimisation itch might fade
 * mcphail votes that developer mode should automatically enable a CPU underclock ;)
<sebsebseb> mcphail: yeah mean Ubuntu in genral or Linux open source?
<saavento> macphail: Interesting
<sebsebseb> mcphail: I think getting the conergence stuff mre working properly so without blue tooth mouse and keybaords or usb ones,  to type for example,  and  making it easier to install xorg programs
<sebsebseb> mcphail: and  having stuff working with tv's and what not nicely whwen connected in desktop mode and such
<sebsebseb> is the target now
<sebsebseb> and then also to base Ubuntu  touch on  16.04 in a while or so as well
<sebsebseb> mcphail: and the bq 4.5 won't be able to do some of hte newer stuff it seems, since the hardware isn't poweful enough
<saavento> Maybe then we have to wait to the guys from NetBSD to deploy a phone
<saavento> :(
<mcphail> sebsebseb: the 4.5 is a great device. Android zips along on it.
<sebsebseb> mcphail: the 4.5 wont be able to do convergence things
<sebsebseb> mcphail: I have one to it seems like a nice little phone sure
<sebsebseb> saavento: or plasma actiev to become more than just a ROM OS?  there's also Salifish OS :d Jolla yeah
<mcphail> sebsebseb: I suppose, again, that depends on how you define and prioritise convergence
<saavento> There is an article on The Verge about the Ubuntu Pro 5
<saavento> they tend to not like Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> saavento: I saw one about the tablet being slow etc, from the verge I Think it was
<saavento> sebsebseb: the 4.5 has an 32 or 64 bit arm?
<sebsebseb> saavento: uhmm 32bit I think not sure
<mcphail> saavento: 32bit
<saavento> So there is the weak point
<mcphail> saavento: why?
<saavento> even the tablet has a 64
<saavento> Just saying
<ogra_> the question is how they could write that article .... given that the first pro 5 sipments only go out right now
<saavento> for the developments cycles
<mcphail> saavento: and why do you think 64bit would make any difference?
<ogra_> and there were no devices for the press this time
<saavento> mcphail: Just speculating
<sebsebseb> the 4.5 will live on being supported, but maybe not as much as other devices, with later OTA updates I guess, and I mean supported as in  what actsaully works from those OTA updates on the phones,  that's just a guess though
<sebsebseb> some stuff requires more powerful hardware yeah
<sebsebseb> for any OS really
<ogra_> 64bit definitely makes a difference ... uses more ram aand power for the apps
<saavento> I think the pictures in The verge are from some conf or something
<mcphail> sebsebseb: there's _nothing_ on UT just now which needs a more powerful device
<ogra_> yeah, from some prototype demo release
<ogra_> OTA11 will be the actual release for the pro5
<sebsebseb> yeah I think they got to try one at Mobile world summit or something
<sebsebseb> congress
<ogra_> which was quite a while ago
<ogra_> (at least two OTAs :) )
<saavento> I saw the test they did in The Verge about the M10 and the editor was more clumsy than the tablet
<ogra_> even if there are issues, you re having an OTA every six weeks that fixes bits
<sebsebseb> indeed OTA updats every six weeks is pretty good reallly
<sebsebseb> fast moving sofware :d
<sebsebseb> some OTAs will offer a lot more than others as well
<ogra_> as it should be ... to be seccure
<sebsebseb> and to offer new feautres
<sebsebseb> I should update my....
<saavento> I am happy with the 10.1
<saavento> with a little bit more like copy paste convergence :)
<saavento> then is just perfect for me
<sebsebseb> saavento: yep no pshycall keyboard and mouseess needed for convergence, and being able to copy and paste between programs like that
<sebsebseb> yep then :)
<ogra_> sebsebseb, what do you mean by that ?
<sebsebseb> ogra_: for xmir
<saavento> if i just could copy from pdfreadwe to libre office
<ogra_> convergence means thaat the native apps adapt to form factor and input device hhandling
<saavento> pdfreader
<ogra_> x apps have abssolutely nothing to do with convergence
<sebsebseb> ogra_: probably what popey meant earlier he h heh
<saavento> I know
<ogra_> yess
<sebsebseb> ogra_: yes the desktop mode is one thing
<ogra_> let it go ...
<sebsebseb> tablet and desktop mode
<sebsebseb> that seeems to work or mostly
<ogra_> xapps are not convergence ... and not related
<sebsebseb> not sure about TV's and things like that not connected to anything like that, but should have a NExdock next month :d
<sebsebseb> can try then
<sebsebseb> ogra_: I think a lot of people bought the tablet wanting to run Firefox etc
<sebsebseb> Libre Office etc
<sebsebseb> xmir stuff yes
<ogra_> sure, and you can ... as X apps
<ogra_> none of them is designed for touch ...
<ogra_> aand that wont change
<saavento> So then for miracast to connect to a Tv for example what kind of dongle should i use?
<sebsebseb> ogra_: yeah
<saavento> Tv no wifi
<sebsebseb> ogra_: but in a update should be able to use them without phsy8icall keyboards and mouse :)
<saavento> but usb or hdmi
<ogra_> (and really, using firefox vs the native browser on the tablet is nosense)
<sebsebseb> ogra_: I disagree
<sebsebseb> ogra_: altough the native brwoser has improved quite a bit here and there since the 4.5
<sebsebseb> ogra_: I remember how horrible it used to be on the 4.5, coudn't even clear browser history
<sebsebseb> BQ 4.5
<ogra_> FF will always do everything SW rendered... it will eat 10x more ram for no benefit ...
<sebsebseb> SW software rendered?
<ogra_> it is aa bloated desktop app running inn a container
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> there is no access to the videoo codecs or anything
<sebsebseb> it can get slow on the normal computer Firefox yes with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ogra_: you mean like Flash?  Firefox  on the tablet xmir  ?
<ogra_> like video playback ... or any other multimeedia content
<sebsebseb> ogra_: also hey your the guy who was saying the other day how he got lots of stuff working in xmir :d
<ogra_> animations etc
<ogra_> a page full of ads will just kill you
<sebsebseb> ogra_: ok so Firefox in xmir is stuck to HTML 5 basically :d
<sebsebseb> ogra_: your saying cant run Flash in it for example?
<ogra_> it i a nice thing to test something with ... like IE under wine on linux was
<ogra_> but surely not the thing for day to daay use
<sebsebseb> ogra_: depends what day to day use is :d
<sebsebseb> ogra_: I seemd to load up the sits I usaully go to ok with it like that :d
<sebsebseb> played music with libre.fm even, but that uses HTML 5 SO
<sebsebseb> so
<ogra_> dunno, i currently have 40 tabs open in the native browser here
<sebsebseb> ogra_: I have used the natiev brwoser as well on the phones nad tablet
<ogra_> and type in running hexchat plus haaving dekko running
<ogra_> i doubt ny of thaat would bee possible with FF
<sebsebseb> ogra_: h eh I did think Thunderbird could put that on the tablet, but then I also thought, well should use dekko really, not used dekko yet
<sebsebseb> ogra_: not done that hack thing yet actsaully, but it seems the update is coming soon also that makes it so don't erally need that hack anymore?
<ogra_> in any case, X apps are a hack ... a nice goodie ... but dont expect to much
<sebsebseb> are we expeting a ota update this week in fact?
<ogra_> and they are definitely not convergence
<ogra_> or anything related to it
<sebsebseb> if convergence is just desktop and tablet mode or phone mode then uhmm right
<ogra_> (they are in fact the absolute opposoite)
<sebsebseb> having the interface change a bit depending on what kind of screen's being used
<ogra_> no
<sebsebseb> what's convergence then reallly, other than just some buzz word?
<ogra_> having the user experience change, adapted to the form factor and input ...
<sebsebseb> in put, mouse and keyboard or touch screen?
<ogra_> it is more than themes or touch capabilities
 * mcphail hates the bit about the changing user experience
<ogra_> try dekko :)
<bregma> convergence means running the same software everywhere
<bregma> everywhere
<ogra_> it shows a very initiaal bit of that
<sebsebseb> bregma: yeah I know  that's the intention later, to basically be running the same Unity 8 and what not, on phone tablet or desktop pc
<bregma> good old Xapps can't run everywhere, they fall down hard without a keyboard and mouse and don't do well on a small screen
<ogra_> +1
<sebsebseb> bregma: yeah but some support is coming ins't it, so that should be able to use libe office and gedit and what not using the on screen keyboard?
<ogra_> sure
<bregma> yes, but that's still not convergence, that's just a crutch
<ogra_> bt you still wont be able to i.e.. touch-scroll in them
<sebsebseb> a crutch?
<ogra_> (i.e. requiring you to use a tiny scoll bar)
<sebsebseb> ogra_: touch scroll?  you mean like instad of a wheel on a mouse?
<ogra_> you want to use them with the touch kbd ... so i was aassuming also no mouse
<ogra_> they are not designed for that ....
<sebsebseb> ogra_: well the menus work already with the touch screen on the m10
<ogra_> and will never be
<ogra_> i talked about scrolling
<mcphail> ogra_: so, give the UI a 2 or 3 finger scroll gesture. Problem solved...
<ogra_> feel free
<ogra_> patches accepted etc etc ...
<mcphail> ogra_: my app handles taht already ;)
<mcphail> (not coded by me, of course)
<ogra_> i doubt aanywhere in canonical is a high focus on such stuff ... that would have to come vi community contributions
<bregma> try stabbing a tiny LibreOffice menu with a fat finger, you will understand how venerable Xapps are not designed for convergence
<ogra_> *via
<bregma> I can personally guarantee thos old Xapps have not been designed to handle gestural input at all
<ogra_> bregma, well, i guess XMir could learn to translate a long press into a right click and such stuff
<mcphail> No reason menus can't be enlarged for touchscreens and fat fingers
<ogra_> but i doubt there is much compaany interest beyond such baasic bits
<bregma> mcphail, sure, you could rewrite all the apps....  that would be convergence, but then you've rewritten all the apps
<bregma> ogra_, we're not adding gesture recognition to the X server (again)
<saavento> Android N looks like is going to be competence for Ubuntu Touch on the mobile-desktop paradigm
<mcphail> bregma: no you don't. The window manager can display menus as it sees fit for most toolkits
<sebsebseb> saavento: how?
<bregma> saavento, that's good, its the next wave
<saavento> yes
<sebsebseb> saavento: did I read that right, next Android is going to be compeition for Ubuntu Touch on the whole convergene idea thing?
<saavento> sebsebseb: is a multiwindow enviroment
<sebsebseb> saavento: oh?
<ogra_> it definitely is, as much aas windows 10
<saavento> I think it will benefit more to Ubuntu Touch
<saavento> as being the alternative
<bregma> I would welcome even 10% of the market in the next generation, that would pay my salary long time
<saavento> and not recording every keystroke
<saavento> thats a plus
<sebsebseb> as a side thing
<ogra_> lol
<sebsebseb> I guess xmir was needed as well really since not enough good native apps
<sebsebseb> as a side thing what I Just put
<sebsebseb> if not going to support Android apps  like Salifish OS and Tizen well can at least support a lot of old  Desktop Linux programs yes
<sebsebseb> well as much as Wine does basiclly I mean :D or about
<sebsebseb> thousands of old Desktop Linux programs
<sebsebseb> can Windows do that? run lots of it's old programs on a phone or tablet and properly enough? no I guess not
<sebsebseb> yes continum has the asme kind of idea, but surely more can run on Ubuntu I mean? like that
<saavento> sebsebseb> you think it will be some kind of WINE version for Ubuntu Touch?
<bregma> think of it like Mac OS X when it first switched from Macintosh System 9:  the classic mode was used to run old System 9 applications for a while
<sebsebseb> saavento: what will be?
<bregma> Wine is unlikely to be a hit on an ARM device because there are not a lot of WIndows programs built for ARM
<sebsebseb> bregma: yeah legacy support. even Microsoft have done that with versions ofWindows.  the old DOS support
<saavento> bregma: The MacOs transition was different is different
<bregma> hm, running old DOS apps in DOSbox on QEMU emulating i386 and ARM...
<sebsebseb> can Wine actsaully run in Xmir I wonder :D and yes run Windows programs :d
<bregma> I bet old DOS games still run faster than on an IBM AT
<saavento> also on MacOs classic there were not as many applications even than in Linux
<bregma> saavento, evidently you did not own an old Mac
<ogra_> sebsebseb, you caan surely run wine programs under XMir on x86
<bregma> I still have CDs full of Mac games
<saavento> Actually I have two next to me
<sebsebseb> ogra_: on the PC sure, but what about the Ubuntu phones or tablets :d
<saavento> G3 G4
<bregma> sebsebseb, not a lot of Windows software built for ARM
<ogra_> if you get arm versions of the win apps
<sebsebseb> bregma: are the programs in Xmir all built for ARM?
<bregma> my Mac games only ran on 68k Macs
<ogra_> sebsebseb, XMir is a display server
<bregma> sebsebseb, Ubuntu Touch is generally on ARM
<bregma> phones, tablets, etc
<ogra_> providng an Xorg layer to run on Mir
<sebsebseb> bregma: yeah it's not the standard  same as Ubuntu destkop programs,  that run  on the tablet ?
<ogra_> totally not aarch dependent whaat it can displaay
<bregma> you should be able to run WINE under XMir and Unity 8 on the desktop
<bregma> haven't tested it myself
<sebsebseb> yess on the desktop sure
<sebsebseb> ,but not on the phone or tablet for wine?
<mcphail> sebsebseb: you're confusing what WINE actually does
<ogra_> if you find an ubuntu x86 tablet
<ogra_> or phone
<bregma> if the phone or tablet is not ARM, it will probably work
<sebsebseb> mcphail: pretend to be Windows
<sebsebseb> mcphail: a fake C drive etc
<sebsebseb> mcphail: tricks programs into thinking they run on Windows ( programs don't actsaully think )
<mcphail> sebsebseb: yes, but doesn't pretend to be a different processor
<ogra_> and that even works on arm
<ogra_> prob is that there are no apps
<ogra_> unless you have windows-arm apps
<sebsebseb> mcphail: ok wine is tighted to x86 you mean?
<ogra_> no
<sebsebseb> mcphail: or would need an actsaul arm version to work on Ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> widows apps are usually only built for the x86 arch
<mcphail> sebsebseb: no, but if you only have an x86 binary, there is no x86 emulation for ARM
<ogra_> might be possible to get qemu to run.. :)
<mcphail> ogra_: if anyone can do that, you're the man!
<ogra_> emulating  100MHz 486DX
<ogra_> ... with 64M ram
<saavento> HE!
<mcphail> Well, dosbox runs. Doesn't that use qemu?
<ogra_> (and eating all your arm cores for that)
<sebsebseb> mcphail: ok how does Firefox, Libre OFfice etc work then? in xmir?
<sebsebseb> on the tablet
<mcphail> sebsebseb: they are compiled for ARM
<ogra_> they re from the ubuntu atm archive
<mcphail> sebsebseb: taht;s the joy of open source
<sebsebseb> ok they are actsaul arm versions
<ogra_> *arm
<sebsebseb> I was trying to ask taht earier
<mcphail> sebsebseb: most packages in the Ubuntu archive are available in ARM versions
<sebsebseb> hmm so xmir won't just run nearly any progarm for now even with that hack etc, since it still needs to be in the arm archeive ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> XMir is aa display server
<mcphail> sebsebseb: almost everything is in the ARM archive
<sebsebseb> what even xscreensaver :D ?
<ogra_> it has nothing to do with CPU architectures
<saavento> The arm archive is the repo for Libertine?
<ogra_> it emulates an X11 env for apps ... and it does that on powerpc, arm or any x86 arches
<bregma> there's a lot of third-party closed-source Linux software that is not built for ARM and will not run on the phone or tablet
<bregma> Steam, I'm looking at you
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but even steaam ... wouldd only get you an empty client
<ogra_> *steam
<sebsebseb> ogra_: the ARM archeve emulates an X11 environment for programs in it?
<ogra_> sebsebseb, no
<bregma> exactly, but maybe they will change that at some point
<ogra_> sebsebseb, XMir does
<ogra_> independent from arm or x86 or powerpc or s390x arch
<bregma> sebsebseb, X11 is a display server, it runs natively on ARM because it's open source and compiled for ARM
<sebsebseb> ogra_:  why can't xmir  just go and use programs from the normal Desktop Ubuntu repos?  on the tablet
<bregma> Windows is closed source and not compiled for ARM
<ogra_> sebsebseb, XMit doesnt "go"
<bregma> sebsebseb, it does exactly that: uses the Ubuntu archives on phone and tablet, built for ARM
<ogra_> it is an environment installed on your system, thats all
<bregma> *that* is a part  of convergence too
<ogra_> apps that can run on our system and need X11 can use it to display stuff
<sebsebseb> bregma: yeah ok buitl for ARM,    but why  can't just standard x86 programs work  for 32bit or 64bit from the normal Ubuntu repos?
<ogra_> its a display server
<sebsebseb> bregma: since xmir isn't really a emulater?
<ogra_> because the ARM CPU talks in different machine code vs x86 CPUs
<mcphail> sebsebseb: I think you're a bit shaky on some of teh concepts here
<ogra_> that has nothing to do with X or XMir
<bregma> sebsebseb, no, XMir is not an emulator
<ogra_> XMir is a display server :)
<sebsebseb> yeah
<ogra_> using X11 on the one side and Mir on the other
<bregma> XMir is an X11 server that renders graphics into a Mir surface, which then gets displayed on your screen
<sebsebseb> right ok  yeah that makes more sense
<sebsebseb> and the native stufff is mir so yeah
<sebsebseb> and the proccesser in the devices is ARM, so the programs that are used in xmir, have to be ARM
<bregma> now you've got it
<ogra_> like any other app/program on the device
<ogra_> again, just keep xmir out of that sentence .... then it is correct :)
<mcphail> Although, presumably xmir on ARM could render an x86 x-client over the network? ;p
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> shush
<mcphail> ha!
<sebsebseb> yeah v n c :d
<sebsebseb> or something
<ogra_> nativee xdmcp
<ogra_> no vnc needed
<sebsebseb> uh what's xdmcp somethin g for  mir ? touch whatever
<mcphail> sebsebseb: this is one of the layers of complexity Mir was supposed to kill ;)
<ogra_> a 30 year old insecure protocol to transport X11 over networks
<sebsebseb> mcphail: or Wayland :D ? Mir is a fork
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> its a spoon
<bregma> I had an Excel spreadsheet rendering over VNC on my Nexus 4 as a test a while ago
<mcphail> sebsebseb: don't think Mir is a fork of wayland...
<sebsebseb> that's what I read all over the place beore
<sebsebseb> before
<bregma> sebsebseb, Mir is definitely not a fork of Wayland
<sebsebseb> that Wayland got forked
<ogra_> bregma, XDMCP under XMir ... much more fun ;)
<sebsebseb> bregma: well what did Canonial fork and use Wayland for then? I read things before
<mcphail> sebsebseb: there was talk about making mir a compositor for wayland, but my head exploded at that point
<bregma> ogra_, that's very retro, I'd have to dig out an old slackware server to test properly
<ogra_> haha
<sebsebseb> mcphail: exploded as in you weren't happy?
<bregma> sebsebseb, we did not fork and use Wayland
<sebsebseb> bregma: hmm so Wayland hasn't been used at all then? or parts of?
<bregma> Mir was developed from scratch
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<bregma> both Mir and Wayland use some common technologies, like libinput to wrap the Linux kernel's evdev interface
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<sebsebseb> both Android and Ubuntu for phones and tablets use some of thee same things too :d, but already did that discussion last time :D
<bregma> Wayland was started before Mir, and there is some inexplicable animosity among some people who spread disinformation to help validate their beliefs
<sebsebseb> bregma: hmm how many people actaully made Xmir? devS?
<bregma> but, it turns out you can;t trust everything you read on the internet
<ogra_> wayland is a protocol (a language) .... Mir is a compositing display server
<ogra_> yoou cant really fork one into the other
<ogra_> they are diferent concepts to achieve similar results
<bregma> XMir?  there have been 3 or 4 people involved, but it;s really just 1 developer now
<bregma> plus the occasional patch
<sebsebseb> bregma: ok that's Xmir ok, but there's also just well Mir isn't there?
<bregma> yes, there's about a dozen developers working on Mir, on of whom is the XMir maintainer too
<sebsebseb> ogra_: I thought Wayland was meant to be like a full modern replacement of the whole of xorg?
<bregma> and then there's a group who work on connecting Mir and Unity 8 together
<sebsebseb> ogra_: and same  for Mir a replacement for Xorg I thought
<bregma> sebsebseb, yes, sort of.....
<bregma> Wayland is a protocol, a replacement for the X protocol
<bregma> there are a number of compositors implementing the Wayland protocol, eg. Weston
<ogra_> but there is also xwayland ...
<sebsebseb> yeah got to have the old xorg apps working with wayland too
<ogra_> which isnt much different from whaat xmir does
<bregma> a lot of ports to Wayland rely on XWayland, which I think is going to be a mistake
<sebsebseb> I think Mir is tighted to Ubuntu or pretty much, what other distrs going to use it serisouly?
<sebsebseb> ones based on it may be a bit reluctent to go that way untill pretty much forced to
<bregma> it's like switching to the metric system:  at least one country didn't make it mandatory and is stuck converting furlongs per fornight squared into horsepowers on a daily basis
<bregma> it turns out that switching to Mir or Wayland is usually the same amount of work, it's swicthing *away* from X11 that's hard and which XWayland will just prolong
<ogra_> sebsebseb, Qt and GTK ender directly into Mir and wayland ... only exotic toolkist will have issues
<sebsebseb> bregma: a bit tired here.... but oh  your stephn web, was just scrolling over the list
<bregma> it turns out a lot of programs cheat and make direct X11 calls too, and it's always just worked
<sebsebseb> bregma: I got to meet you briefly earlier this year actsaully :D, saw a talk you did
<bregma> sebsebseb, FOSDEM?
<sebsebseb> bregma: yep  bingo
<bregma> always like FOSDEM, we're hoping to have a bigger presence next year
<sebsebseb> bregma: plus I saw one of those online summit talks  what was that last week?
<sebsebseb> bregma: h eh you might remmeber me actsaully if I say a bit more :D
<bregma> I remember you asking questions online
<sebsebseb> bregma: yes for online summit, but I meant FOSDEM
<bregma> thre names is not uncommon, but the same name repeated 3 times is a little more unusual
<sebsebseb> bregma: I asked questions at FOSDEM to was at the front :D talked to you a bit afre the talk even, remember :D ?
<bregma> the thing I remember most about FOSDEM was not having a proper HDMI-to-VGA connector for my demo
<bregma> >:(
<sebsebseb> bregma: ah yeah there was that to, coudn't show on a projectecter
<sebsebseb> bregma: so that room never got vided it seems, I looked for videos a few times before, coudn't seem to find that's ashame
<bregma> I have every cable imaginable except that one
<bregma> hm, some people seem to have seen it (not me)
<sebsebseb> videos?
<bregma> but it was effectively the same presentation I did for UOS last week, except I had better graphics this time
<sebsebseb> bregma: only talks that intereted me really about FOSDEM,  was the Ubuntu ones this year,  well a lot of stuff is a bit too technical for me really, but that makes it easier, ok not going to that or that or that, but I'll go to that or that :D
<sebsebseb> oh yean and the neon talk was good
<sebsebseb> got a project stand to help at, got other stands to go to even, so  yeah that's fine
<ogra_> had you HDMI to Hangouts adapter ?
<sebsebseb> bregma: yep it did seem similar the UOS one
<ogra_> *your
<sebsebseb> bregma: and I got to meet mark briefuoy that was good :)
<sebsebseb> briefly
<bregma> it was kind of a surprise when he showed up
<sebsebseb> bregma: I moved away from UBuntu,  but phone has got me back, and actsaully been runing on this lap top for a bit longer than intended as well well much longer, but I just want to use a computer mostly now, it isn't as fun instaling distros and so on
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu for phones and tablets is prety interesting yes :)
<bregma> agreed
<sebsebseb> bregma: yeah I was sitting there thinking like, oh there's this guy at the back he sounds quite knowledable answering questions, then after a bit longer I Reolied, oh it's actsaully Mark
<sebsebseb> reoised above
<sebsebseb> reolised
<sebsebseb> bregma: of course you would agree though, you work on that stuff :D get paid too :D
<bregma> when I got in to Linux in the mid-1990s I enjoyed rolling my own distro, but now I can stand building my own kernel and dread seeing the GRUB screen on boot
<sebsebseb> can't stand you meant?
<bregma> yes
<bregma> I also dislike typing :)
<sebsebseb> bregma: indeed it's just not as fun anymore,  distor hopping a bit, installing verisons,  doing  the upgrades via the repos etc for distros, altough I tend to be a geek still and watch the terminal instaling things when that hmm
<sebsebseb> really just install the same stuff again and again and again, but with updates
<sebsebseb> the same boring packages
<bregma> I tell you though, getting paid to work on cool stuff is the best job
<sebsebseb> bregma: not sure how much you get paid of course, but indeed having a good tech job would be good :)
<sebsebseb> bregma: Mark used to talk about the I  will spell ths wrong I expeect, but the uhmm chasm?
<sebsebseb> Jono too
<sebsebseb> going over the thingey
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu Desktop it seems after all these years hasn't done that, but maybe for phones and tablets and something like that will hapen
<bregma> I think with convergence and the next generation we have a good chance of doing that
<sebsebseb> as in like leaping into the main streame or sort of main streame
<sebsebseb> bregma: it's the only player left like that really,  Firefox OS no longer targetign phones etc.  Jolla has another phone in India, but I don't think there's the same interest there in that kind of thing as with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> so it basically just laves Ubuntu for that kind of thing
<sebsebseb> bregma: actsaully I got a link you might find interesting and ogra if I can find it again shouold be able to hold on
<mcphail> I thought it was quite clear sabdfl's heart isn't in the desktop sphere any more. I thought his answers at the UOS Q&A were unsettling
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-17
<mcphail> He isn't dogfooding the phone or Unity8. Attention diverted to juju
<sebsebseb> bregma: ogra_ so not on Linux Today where there's also two comments, but on the actsual linked to article,  I liked the comment from someonen wehre they basically say that embracing Ubuntu'[[s convergence I thinik they meant xmir really etc too when saying that,  is a way to keep  desktop Linux alive basically in the new mobile world: http://www.linuxtoday.com/it_management/how-long-will-desktop-linux-last-160513073812.html
<bregma> desktop, maybe not, because the desktop as a concept is going to go the way of the Hi-Fi stereo
<bregma> full convergence, one systemn on all devices, that's definitely a thing he's excited about
<mcphail> bregma: maybe, maybe not. But he isn't excited enough about convergence to be dogfooding a Unity8 device. That made me sad
<sebsebseb> what you mean dog fooding?
<sebsebseb> giving it loads of attention ? money etc?
<ogra_> i saw him dogfood the tablet the last week
<mcphail> sebsebseb: using your own code on a day-to-day basis
<ogra_> so thats definitely not true :)
<bregma> well, truth be told, even I do not dogfood, because the things I really use every day are not ready yet -- multiple workspaces on multiple monitors
<sebsebseb> yeah he said he used alternaives still too
<ogra_> sure
<bregma> I use a Ubuntu phone as my day-to-day phone, it's good
<bregma> but not Unity 8 desktop
 * sebsebseb has used Ubuntu phone as my phone for months now no problem,but I am also not really running or wanting to run lots of apps really, so that's fine
<bregma> I do, however, have a finger on when what I need will be ready
 * sebsebseb should in a way do more with that jolla phone to though, and has't since som sighty silly reasons
<ogra_> i actually try to get along with the tablet s laptop replacement ... works for most of my usecaases already
<sebsebseb> ogra_: yep I have treid that to
<sebsebseb> tablet instead of lap top
<sebsebseb> for  text things
<sebsebseb> however it seems to  not keep up with my typing speed that well,   hmm
<sebsebseb> the Ubuntu M10 HD
<bregma> also, I have only one table and I need to test potentially breaking releases on it, not good for day-to-day dogfooding
<sebsebseb> table tablet I guss you meant
<bregma> yes, tablet
<ogra_> in any case unity8 will take over the dektop at some point
<mcphail> Anyway, night all
<ogra_> (and snappy the bottom layer)
<sebsebseb> things will start going there with 16.10
<sebsebseb> that way
<bregma> yep
<sebsebseb> by next LTS it's probaably been default in UBuntu already for a release or two as well
<ogra_> and eventually you will have snappy unity8 working on all devics you can imagine
<bregma> hopefully
<ogra_> including TV
<ogra_> (as that is just another spinoff)
<sebsebseb> bregma: hoepfuly to what I put?
<sebsebseb> ogra_: TV is put on hold for now though
<JanC> one reason why people use X directly in their apps is that Gtk & Qt don't provide solutions for everything they need...  ;)
<bregma> JanC, sometimes, yes
<ogra_> sebsebseb, yes, till convergence is fully there
<ogra_> and snapppy
<bregma> JanC sometimes it's unjustified -- one game just used it to get the screen size, which it already had directly from SDL
<sebsebseb> ogra_: yeah  something like that
<sebsebseb> ogra_: and  when phone and tablet has  made Canonical enough profit already maybe as well, as a side point :d he h
<ogra_> phone and tablet dont make profit
 * sebsebseb wonders how much they really get from the current BQ and Meizu sales of any of the Ubuntu devices
<ogra_> and i doubt anyone from us expects it to
<sebsebseb> ogra_: us ?
<ogra_> canonical
<JanC> maybe there is/was a reason not to use SDL for that...
<sebsebseb> ogra_: I guess it makes BQ and Meizu profit though :d
<ogra_> probablly not meizu
<sebsebseb> not Mezu ???
<ogra_> definitely bq
<sebsebseb> why not Meiz u?
<ogra_> well, given the amount of phones meizu puts out each round ...
<sebsebseb> hmm maybe
<ogra_> i doubt it makes them any measurable profit compared to the grand total
<sebsebseb> bregma: a bigger Ubuntu pressence at FODEM next year meaning?
<sebsebseb> JanC: oh yeah you been to FOSDEM to haven't you?
<JanC> of course
<sebsebseb> JanC: yeah I thiik I chatted to y9ou  in the channel for that a a few times
<bregma> sebsebseb, maybe a table with swag
<ogra_> whereas bq just got a price for their millionst phone sold when canonical joined them
<ogra_> 10000 ubuntu phones are quite a margin for a player like bq .....
<ogra_> while they arent for someone like meizu
 * sebsebseb thinks certain people in my family will be a little hmm about me wanting to go to Brussels next  year, after that attack this year
<ogra_> go by car
<sebsebseb> ogra_: can't didn't sort out driing years ago etc
<sebsebseb> ogra_: the best way from wehre I am the quickest  but more expensive is to yep fly
<sebsebseb> as well
<bregma> drive in Brussels?  Are you CRAZY?
<sebsebseb> no not going to London anad what not first on a train or whatever, and then go that way
<ogra_> lol
<JanC> I go to FOSDEM by car, no problem to drive there
<ogra_> mericans ....
<sebsebseb> I guess that air port should be even more secure though or you would think so
<sebsebseb> after what happended
<ogra_> :)
<swalladge> how do you enable the 'side stage' split screen feature?
<swalladge> i haven't been able to find it anywhere
<JanC> at least, no problem during FOSDEM
<sebsebseb> bregma: JanC your not scared of going to Brussels after that  news from the other month?
<ogra_> swalladge, drag an app with three finger to the right side
<JanC> you don't want to go there by car during peak hours on a work day  :P
<bregma> sebsebseb, you've more likely to be run over by a Brussels motorist on the way to FOSDEM than be harmed in a terrorist attack
<sebsebseb> bregma: that's something I noticed to in Brussles got a crossing with lights etc,  but actsaully a lot of drivers don't seem to care much if it's green or red
<sebsebseb> a particular crosisng comes to mind near the hotel
<sebsebseb> bregma: where as in UK as you wouold know as well I guess, genearlly  red means stop for car,s etc, and green on the thing means go for pedestriatins if a walking one,  unless an amubulance or something uh...
<swalladge> ogra_: thanks :)
 * sebsebseb nearly got hit by an amublance once or maybe at a crossing since...
<sebsebseb> last year
<bregma> my daughter went to ULB, she taught me how to cross streets there:  just go and don't hesitate or they'll run you down
<JanC> compared to Turkey or Italy most people in Brussels actually stop at traffic lights
<sebsebseb> bregma: oh you got a duaghter, and that actsaully stuided at uLB?
<bregma> I find London and New York are the same
<swalladge> ooh i like side stage
<JanC> sebsebseb: ambulances with sirens & blue flashing lights have priority of course
<ogra_> swalladge, it still has some issues, but yeah, it is getting there
<sebsebseb> bregma: JanC are we vampires, it's night :D h e h,  even worse for JanC an hour a head
<sebsebseb> JanC: yeah I was rushing to a bus stop  did the traffic lights as normal, but then this vechicle with blue  ights came along , didn't think much of it, started going across...
<bregma> I have a meeting with some Australians in an hour or so, I'm just killing time
<sebsebseb> bregma: oh a meeting where?
<bregma> online
<sebsebseb> bregma: oh IRC?
<JanC> sebsebseb: I'm pretty sure ambulances with sound/light signals have priority in other countries too?
<sebsebseb> JanC: it moved to the other side, beepd horn at me, and I reolised what had happended pretty much straight after that, it was  like 10 30,  no siren
<sebsebseb> 10 30 pm
<sebsebseb> dark  rainy
<sebsebseb> november or osmething
<JanC> oh
<sebsebseb> JanC: where I live near the city don't tend to get amublances around here, but that was in the city, and well yeah there's a hospital near where I was crossing as well so
<bregma> some parts of towns have laws preventing emergency vehicles from using their sirens
<JanC> without a siren they *don't* have priority though
<sebsebseb> JanC: in England  as  well?
<sebsebseb> bregma: I was thinking maybe at a time of night they  shoudn't use there siren, maybe 10 30 pm is to late for the siren ?
<JanC> bregma: I assume they still have to use the siren before crossing a red light?
<bregma> here all they need is the flashing lights for priority
<sebsebseb> well first time I had such a issue and hpefully last
<sebsebseb> but well there we go just ssince it says green on the pedestrain lighted up sign,  may not actsaully mean it's all safe etc to go
<sebsebseb> across the road
<bregma> JanC, dunno, but I've always seen them at least beep their horns going through a red light
<JanC> yeah, well, a sound signal at least
<sebsebseb> bregma: ok that amublance I don't think beeped first,
<sebsebseb> only after I stared corssing
<sebsebseb> hold on be right back or back soon I guess...
<sebsebseb> need to do something or it will be so late....
<sebsebseb> and JanC is  a vampire it seems!
<daniman> Hey guys, I have been using  ubuntu-touch for a month and i liked it because it has a linux flavor and having a functional linux Os in my pocket, But using it for daily purpose or there are some apps i really want to be ported. so my intention is dual-booting ubuntu-touch and andriod? is it possible?
<lotuspsychje> daniman: yes, but youl need a rom manager or something
<lotuspsychje> daniman: its something you need to install to dualboot
<lotuspsychje> daniman: so you can choose with Os to select at startup
<daniman> lotuspsychje: Ok, what i can find in the wiki assumes that i have andriod installed
<lotuspsychje> daniman: try to search the google app store for software dualboot
<lotuspsychje> daniman: search for boot manager or rom manager
<daniman> lotuspsychje: I got a bashscript which can handle this stuff
<daniman> http://humpolec.ubuntu.com/latest/dualboot.sh
<lotuspsychje> well i didnt play with myself, just know its possible
<daniman> Nice to hear, any custom andriod rom which has a home button and back . .  like Nexus phones
<daniman> any compatible andriod rom for dual-booting with touch?
<daniman> links would be perfect
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, failure on tzPage test in silo 8, known?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: there's N faiulres in the wizard known
<tsdgeos> i guess yes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, oki
<mterry> tedg, registry.cpp in UAL needs a stub implementation for setManager
<mterry> tedg, also when you're around, I want to chat about the Manager interactions in general
<tedg> mterry: Sure
<tedg> mterry: Hmm, I thought there was a stub... let me look.
<mterry> tedg, there is an implementation in registry-impl.cpp, but nothing that points to it in registry.cpp
<tedg> Heh, oops :-)
<mterry> tedg, so for the Manager...  hooking it up to the existing qtmir code, I don't think we ever fail a focusRequest.  Was that just future-proofing or is there an existing flow that you expect we might return false for that?
<mterry> (I guess if we don't have the app, we won't do anything...  but not a likely flow)
<tedg> mterry: I was figuring there were "bring to front" cases with modal dialogs or some such that we'd want to fail.
<tedg> mterry: Those are both the cases where we waited on Unity. So that's why I put them there.
<mterry> tedg, ok cool
<mterry> tedg, ah, but that's my next point -- waiting on Unity
<tedg> mterry: You don't *have* to fail things just because you can. That's the first thing you have to learn when teaching :-)
<mterry> tedg, could take a long time.  And these interaction points expect their answer by the end of the function.  So we'd have to spin off a thread for the manager.  Could we operate on asynchronous pairing of methods or signals?
<tedg> mterry: I guess I don't understand why they'd take so long?
<mterry> tedg, consider the case of start approval that I'm trying to implement -- launching a legacy app in phone mode.  The design says to throw up a dialog saying "please plug your phone to launch this app" with a cancel button.  Design hasn't *demanded* this yet, but I think it makes sense that if the user plugs in the phone while that dialog is up, we continue launching the app.  Which means u8 wouldn't be able to respond yes or no until the dialog
<mterry>  is cancelled or the phone is plugged
<tedg> mterry: Or you could cancell behind the scenes and if they later plugin just launch the app?
<tedg> cancel
<mterry> tedg, but we lose arguments
<mterry> tedg, I guess we could save arguments...
<tedg> mterry: Oh, the URL?
<mterry> tedg, yeah
<mterry> tedg, but do we have the arguments at that point?
<tedg> mterry: We don't, but we could.
<mterry> if some rando app initiated the launch?
<mterry> tedg, so I guess the question is who should be saving state during this interaction
<mterry> tedg, and or future interactions of a similar sort
<mterry> tedg, but the API of must-return-in-this-function is limiting in that regard is what I mean.
<mterry> even if we decide u8 should immediately fail and save state in this case, we might have similar issues in future
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, I guess if everyone switched to an async launch. Because otherwise you're blocking the otherside too.
<tedg> mterry: The person holding the state is the person who launched it. Which is a little odd because we're saying they have to stay alive long enough to see it through.
<tedg> mterry: So, for instance, if url-dispatcher was to exit, we'd need a way to tell U8 to close the dialog.
<mterry> tedg, well anyone foolish enough to use sync API knows what they signed up for  :)
<tedg> mterry: I'm kinda leaning towards the person with the UI element should save the state.
<tedg> mterry: But we probably need another status in that U8 can say "DELAYED" instead of fail.
<mterry> tedg, and we'd also need a way to pass state along so that the person with the UI element *can* save state
<mterry> Maybe qtmir has that already?
 * mterry looks
<mterry> tedg, I guess we could have the information we need if Instance exposed it's urls?
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, I think it'd have to be part of the callback.
<mterry> tedg, I'm still a little uncomfortable with the thinking that Manager calls *must* immediately return.  But I don't have an example besides this one where we want to
<tedg> mterry: It'll be on the UAL thread, so it doesn't have to be *immediate*, but it seems like every ms is gonna delay app startup.
<mterry> tedg, but in this case for example, that's intentional
<mterry> tedg, on the app-launch side.  But on the qtmir side, we may want to delay without spinning a thread for Manager
<mterry> Like you were hinting at, it feels wrong to tell the launcher that it FAILED.  So we need a new DELAYED state, I guess.  But what does the launcher do with that information?  Seems nicer to tell launcher what really happens, when it really happens
<tedg> mterry: I see what you're saying, I'm just worried we're gonna end up overcomplicating it for smaller use case. Where stoping for now and spinning things down might make more sense as we don't know how long it'll be.
<tedg> mterry: So I guess my thought is, let me stew on it a little bit and see if I can come up with a clean idea and throw it to you.
<mterry> tedg, yeah sure.  And I don't *really* care how it's implemented, as long as I can do implement this one use case.  Whatever you like best
<mterry> tedg, I thought of another theoretical case -- maybe like a parental control mechanism?  And u8 would prompt for an admin password to allow launching the app?  I dunno.  Pretty similar semantics to the "please dock your phone" case
<mike00> hi all, can someone say me where I can find the favourite contact image, please?
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, I thinking perhaps some sort of continuation effectively. And perhaps we time it out internally. So it becomes a relaunch if it takes too long.
<dobey> mike00: i would guess either in the contacts app itself, or part of suru-icon-theme
<tedg> mterry: Keeps the qtmir code simpler, but allows for handling those cases.
<mterry> tedg, what's a reasonable timeout for someone digging around their house trying to find their hdmi cable for the phone?  :)
<mike00> dobey: sorry I don't understand...
<mike00> I searched on my pc in /usr/share/icons/suru but I didn't find anything...
<tedg> mterry: 10 seconds! They should be more organized! ;-)
<dobey> mike00: then look in the source for the contacts app
<mterry> tedg, :P
<mike00> dobey: on launchpad?
<mterry> mike00, are you talking about the icons that you assigned to contacts?
<mike00> mterry I'm talking about the icon I can see in the Today scope under favourite contacts, when a favourite contacts hasn't any image
<mterry> mike00, ah yeah.  Probably in the suru icon pack, but if you can't find it there... to find out the icon name, you'd probably have to dig in the Today scope source
<mterry> not sure where that is..
<mike00> I found the scope on launchpad, but in the code I can't find images or the source code...
<Smurphy> Anyone knows when the bluetooth/handsfree stuff will be fixed? Doesn't work for either my Car- Audio system nor my Bike Helmet audio-Interface.
<mike00> https://launchpad.net/today-scope
<kaisoz> hi there
<kaisoz> hi there again xD
<dobey> Smurphy: presumably those are both bluetooth low energy devices?
<mike00> so nobody here knows where I can find the favourite contact image in ubuntu touch?
<pmcgowan> probably in the theme? kyleN ?
<kyleN> mike00, I can find that
<mike00> kyleN, where do you mean?
<kyleN> mike00, I will find the image for you if that is what you want
<mike00> ok, thanks very much
<mike00> if it isn't a problem for you...
<Nycticebuscoucan> Hi guys, do you know a tutorial how to conect vlc control on ubuntu touch to a ubuntu pc
<Nycticebuscoucan> I can't find how it works
<ogra_> probably ask the maintainer by mail
<mike00> If you want I can explain it to you
<kyleN> mike00, /custom/click/.click/users/@all/com.canonical.scopes.contacts/contacts/icons/favorite-contacts01.png
<ogra_> (if he's not around)
<mike00> thanks kyleN, but it is on the phone?
<kyleN> mike00, yes. do you want me to email you the png instead?
<mike00> no, I'll take from the phone. thanks a lot
<kyleN> awesome
<Nycticebuscoucan> mike00 did you mean you could explain the vlc thing or was it something else
<mike00> yeah
<mike00> I wrote you in a private chat
<mike00> kyleN, isn't there a svg image?
<jarlath> Notifications lower music volume and it cannot be increased because the phone thinks it's still at 100%. What to file against?
<ahayzen> jarlath, probably start at media-hub
<jhodapp> ahayzen, jarlath I've seen that too, it's a pulseaudio issue
<jhodapp> not media-hub
<ahayzen> jhodapp, ah :-)
<jhodapp> so file against pulseaudio package
<jarlath> Thanks guys, I'll do that :)
<jhodapp> thanks jarlath
<jhodapp> jarlath, the more specific the steps to reproduce the better, thanks!
<jarlath> jhodapp: noted
<jarlath> According to this we don't track pulseaudio bugs: https://answers.launchpad.net/pulseaudio/+question/218690
<jarlath> It's also not noted here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<dobey> jarlath: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bugs
<dobey> jarlath: upstream bugs are not tracked in launchpad. but for ubuntu, bugs are filed against the packages
<jarlath> dobey: thanks
<jarlath> Done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1582779
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1582779 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Notification cuts volume by over 50% and requires reboot to recover" [Undecided,New]
<ba2095> Hi, guys! I have one question on apps installation on my bq m10: I use chroot env for cli apps, but how can I install armhf compiled GUI apps (X, Qt/GTK), for example, TeXMaker to use in desktop mode, anyone knows?
<ogra_> ba2095, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yJepibh68YaQijWO3Z3dWTtTTmzXnMmEE8eswhUXzw4/edit
<ba2095> I will try that, thanks, ogra_!
<ogra_> :)
<javier4> Hi guys, an info: given an aosp marshmallow complete device tree, would it be possible to port ubuntu touch, kitkat or lollipop branch? Or the proprietary blobs would be an issue?
<Funmungus> Wow that is pretty amazing ogra_.  I was wondering how to get QtCreator to show up, and I hope it works.
<ogra_> i just made evolution work ;)
<ogra_> needed quite some haackery thogh
<Funmungus> grats
<dobey> javier4: the blobs are kernel version dependent. you could theoretically make a marshmallow build of the android bits and get ubuntu to work on it, but would likely require changes to libhybris among other things
<javier4> dobey, thanks, it was exactly what I thought: in practice, taht's not a way.
<javier4> at the moment UbuTouch versions are just KitKat (stable) and Lollipop (testing), right?
<dobey> no
<dobey> most devices are 4.4 (kitkat) and a couple new devices are 5.x (lollipop). there's not generally a difference between stable and rc-proposed channels in terms of kernel/android versions for any specific device.
<dobey> only when there are fixes necessary at the level might the rc-proposed builds differe there, and only until an OTA is released into the stable channel
<sebsebseb> hi
<mimecar> good evening...
<sebsebseb> mimecar: hi
<Laudeci> Does anyone knows if touch run on HP Slate 21 k100 all-in-one   ?
<sebsebseb> Laudeci: probably not
<Laudeci> thank you sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Laudeci: acgtsual,y I don't knw that machine, but to run on anything else as n not the offically supported devices
<sebsebseb> Laudeci: so Nexus 4 and the Ubuntu devices fomr BQ and Meizu
<sebsebseb> Laudeci: would need some kind of rom port I expect, which probably isn't available for your machine
<sebsebseb> Laudeci: standard Ubuntu and Ubuntu touch will become more of the same thing or pretty much in the next two years or so as well :d
<Laudeci> sebsebseb: thank you anyway, i will keep it with android 4.4
<sebsebseb> hi
<mimecar> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> mimecar: hi
<sebsebseb> mimecar: nearly time to try Unity 8 in 16.04 just upgrading first from 15.10 :d
<saavento> How is the testing of the OTA 11? Is it good?
<TenLeftFingers> Can anyone comment on the status of this dialler bug?
<TenLeftFingers> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1377996
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1377996 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dialer is freezing on active call screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-18
<ziz15> can i install ubuntu touch on a device other than the official supported using the guide on ubuntu site?will it be somehow "safe"?thanks
<ahoneybun> mm I hope tablets get some love in OTA12
<ATDT911> I'd just like to have ubuntu on my pixel c
<kaisoz> hi there
<Mirv> mardy_: hi! I did largely automated fix for bug #1583079 including MP for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/stop_depending_on_transitional_packages
<ubot5> bug 1583079 in webapps-sprint "Drop depedencies on qtdeclarative5-* transitional packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583079
<Mirv> (I noticed you had already assigned it to yourself)
<Mirv> that bug is incomplete regarding affected packages, I only started with reverse dependencies with UITK. but it should be a good start.
<mardy_> Mirv: ah, gret, then please go on :-D
<RainyTues> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LG-Nexus-4-E960-16GB-Black-with-UBUNTU-installed-/131813780607
<hight_def1> hi, does anyone know what is the support email for ubuntu store? i can't find it
<hight_def1> there is a link to report a bug, but i don't want to report a bug, i need to ask some questions about private packages and payment
<Jarlath> @bfiller I'm looking for info on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1377996
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1377996 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dialer is freezing on active call screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Jarlath> I think a re-flash would relieve me of the issue but I'd rather stay with it if it will help QA/dev. Is it likely to be investigated in OTA-12 or 13?
<Jarlath> @bfiller  ping!
<bfiller> Jarlath: pong
<Jarlath> @bfiller I'm looking for info on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1377996
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1377996 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dialer is freezing on active call screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Jarlath> I think a re-flash would relieve me of the issue but I'd rather stay with it if it will help QA/dev. Is it likely to be investigated in OTA-12 or 13?
<bfiller> Jarlath: looking
<Jarlath> Although I realise now it was Pat McGowan I was speaking with and not yourself - apologies!
<bfiller> Jarlath: so it looks like you provided the appropriate logs and I'll change the status as it's no longer incomplete. Will target it for ota-12. Sorry you are having this problem, I have not been seeing it
<bfiller> Jarlath: are you tenleftfingers?
<Jarlath> Correct, I'm tenleftfingers. And thank you.
<bfiller> pmcgowan: Jarlath was asking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1377996, was marked incomplete but I moved to new as he provided logs. Are we seeing this on any devices? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1377996
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1377996 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dialer is freezing on active call screen" [High,New]
<pmcgowan> looking
<pmcgowan> bfiller, as I noted I have not seen other complaints, but the reporter is quite reliable
<pmcgowan> worth a look but may not be able to repro
<bfiller> Jarlath: which device are you seeing this on?
<Jarlath> bfiller: E4.5 with OTA 11
<pmcgowan> Jarlath, any specific steps to trigger it?
<Jarlath> pmcgowan: It's 100% reproducible every time without fail.
<pmcgowan> Jarlath, and you have only done updates, no side loading or anything? really sounds like your config is busted somehow
<Jarlath> No side loading of any kind
<Jarlath> I've kept it 'above board' for reporting purposes.
<pmcgowan> indeed
<pmcgowan> this is the only report of it I have seen
<pmcgowan> hence I suspect somethig is busted on your device
<Jarlath> So if it's from normal usage. Well, I'm happy to reflash if it's just me.
<pmcgowan> but it would be good to find, although its terrbile for you
<pmcgowan> Jarlath, let us look at the logs and come up with some ideas before flashing
<pmcgowan> sory for the delay
<Jarlath> pmcgowan: no problem, will do. Many thanks.
<pmcgowan> Jarlath, when you say the tone dial icon what do you mean?
<Jarlath> pmcgowan: looking
<Jarlath> pmcgowan: I think I mean the icon that reveals the dial pad. It's not responsive. But no icon is so not sure why I zoned in on that particular one. I could make a demo video easily actually, that illustrates it 100%.
<pmcgowan> Jarlath, you mean the one in the header area
<pmcgowan> in the indicator bar showing active call?
<pmcgowan> demo video would be good
<Jarlath> pmcgowan: I'm talking about the ten-dot grid that appears when you make a call after the numbers go away. It lets you restore the dial pad rather than the current display for mute speaker etc. Video in progress :)
<pmcgowan> ack
<Jarlath> bfiller: pmcgowan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuxbRzV3jhc&feature=youtu.be
<pmcgowan> Jarlath, very odd, thanks
<Jarlath> pmcgowan: I did enable developer mode once ... but that's it AFAIK.
<pmcgowan> yeah no reason that should happen
<saavento> Is OTA11 out already?
<Jarlath> saavento: it's in QA. Not released yet, nor expected until end of this month/beginning of next.
<Jarlath> AFAIK
<saavento> jarlath: Oks thx.
<hasan> hi, how to access to ubuntu files on my xubuntu desktop!? means internal storage of phone
<hasan> aquaris e4.5
<lotuspsychje> plug your device in with usb?
<hasan> yes, but “mount failed mtp device“
<lotuspsychje> hasan: did you swipe your screen lock on your phone?
<dobey> what version of xubuntu?
<hasan> yes, Active Screen is running on ubuntu phone
<lotuspsychje> weird
<hasan> 14.04 LTD
<hasan> LTS
<pmcgowan> ah hes gone
<hasan> I install mtp tool and just access to default folders in my ubuntu phone on xubuntu, how to access to share folder in desktop!?
<dobey> pmcgowan: ^^ he's back :)
<dobey> hasan: it should just work afaik, but i'm not sure how well the xubuntu file manager supports mtp
<dobey> i thought it used gvfs and should just work, but maybe xubuntu is missing something. not sure
<pmcgowan> hasan, I think its missing the device id perhaps
<pmcgowan> check if its listed in /lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules
<hasan> still can't access to device!!
<pmcgowan> hasan this is what I have
<pmcgowan> # bq Krillin (MTP)
<pmcgowan> ATTR{idVendor}=="2a47", ATTR{idProduct}=="2008", SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k", MODE="660", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_MTP_DEVICE}="1", ENV{ID_MEDIA_PLAYER}="1"
<pmcgowan> # bq Krillin (MTP+ADB)
<pmcgowan> ATTR{idVendor}=="2a47", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c02", SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k", MODE="660", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_MTP_DEVICE}="1", ENV{ID_MEDIA_PLAYER}="1"
<pmcgowan> oh heck hes gone again
<ogra_> hasan, did you notice that people are talking to you here ? you seem to drop off all the time
<hasan> i'm so sorry i have some issue with chatter app in my phone
<pmcgowan> last try
<pmcgowan> hasan, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16497678/
<pmcgowan> that needs to be in  /lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules
<hasan> thank you
<hasan> i will check it
<hasan> Chatter in aquaris is the best IRC but some time crashed
<dobey> hasan: chatter is an app like any other. when it is not in the foreground it is stopped, and loses any network connections
<hasan> no it is foreground but sometime when I want to type crashed
<dobey> oh
<hasan> my screen is active for try mtp...
<hasan> I found 2 items in the libmtp rules file
<hasan> bq devices
<hasan> nope! does not work... gmtp and file manager show error during running
<nhaines> Could anyone pastebin a custom ~/.local/share/libertine/ContainersConfig.json from a flo or frieza for me?
<bregma> nhaines, what have you done?
<nhaines> bregma: forgot to remove the symlink before updating.  :)
<bregma> you could just copy the Puritine one and manually add stanzas for your custom containers
<nhaines> bregma: I don't have a Puritine one.
<nhaines> Although if someone does, I'll take that as well.
<bregma> nhaines, do you need the Puritine entry or will any ContainersConfig.json do?
<nhaines> bregma: any will do.
<bregma> nhaines, here's mine from a test machine (no Puritine) if it's any help -- lxc on a flo or frieza is not supported but the rest might help http://paste.ubuntu.com/16500566/
<nhaines> Thanks!  Not that I wasn't looking forward to digging through the frieza filesystem image but... I wasn't, lol.
<nhaines> Hmm, nevermind.  It looks like the system update wiped ~/.config/libertine-container as well.
<nhaines> I mean .cache
<nhaines> So I guess I won't be using my tablet today after all.
<bregma> nhaines, system updates shouldn't be wiping your data, that's scary
<bregma> the containers are in ~/.cache/libertine-container
<bregma> and their home directories are bindmounted from ~/.local/share/libertine-container/user-data/
<nhaines> bregma: yes, but the error message is:
<nhaines> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ libertine-container-manager install-package -i puritine -p light-themes
<nhaines> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakeroot-sysv.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<nhaines> /usr/sbin/chroot: failed to get attributes of ‘/home/phablet/.cache/libertine-container/puritine/rootfs’: No such file or directory
<bregma> nhaines, is there nothing under /home/phablet/.cache/libertine-container ?
<nhaines> No.
<bregma> huh.
<Acou_Bass> i thought on the tablet the containers were under / not ~/
<nhaines> Considering it took two hours to build the container and another hour to actually install four apps, I'm not very happy.
<bregma> Acou_Bass, nope...  the Puritine container is because a click can not install into a user directory, but user-created containers are purely user data and can not go in /
<Acou_Bass> ahhh right
<bregma> nhaines, what kind of update did you do?  This has me worried....
<nhaines> bregma: just a regular system update through System Settings.
<bregma> I've done that plenty and not lost my containers, I wonder what's up
 * bregma goes and updates a test phone just in case
<nhaines> I'm happy to grab any logs or whatever before I wipe this tablet.
<bregma> hmm, my test phone is pretty messed up -- don't remount your / partition read-write, kids
<nhaines> I try to avoid it.  :)
<bregma> my daily-use phone still has containers on it but I can't upgrade until OTA-11
<bregma> nhaines, I don't think there's any logs to collect or anything, I'll have some people test through upgrades tomorrow to see if they can reproduce
<nhaines> bregma: thanks.
<nhaines> Now if I can just find a way to get the "Day" scope, I'll really be happy.  :)
<Funmungus> Hello ogra_ are you listening?  I had some comments for my experience with the libertine-container-manager
<muka> From my testing, it looks that browser does not load images, css and scripts over ssl when self-signed certificate is created.
<nhaines> Hmm, I wonder if phablet-shell is confined.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-19
<nhaines> Hmm, it looks like *all* my libertine-container-manager stuff disappeared on powerdown.  The container, all the configs... everything.
<nhaines> So now I'm even more upset.  :)
<brunch875> Oof, rythmbox doesn't seem to detect any music on the utouch
<brunch875> E4.5, to be more precise
<aovchinnikov> hi. guys, release notes for Trusty Tahr on Ubuntu wiki say that Ubuntu Core is supported, but the link to image leads nowhere. is this behaviour correct? also where can I find the image now? (the link worked fine a few weeks ago)
<aovchinnikov> oops, looks like a wrong channel, sorry!
<mivoligo__> alecu, hi, are you the right person to ask about in app payments?
<alecu> hi mivoligo__: yes!
<mivoligo__> alecu, great! I'd like to add a feature to my app which would be unlocked after a user buys it. Now, if a user has the app installed on more than one device, how it is handled. Will the app on the other device "know" that he bought the feature on his first device?
<alecu> mivoligo__: yes, when the app starts on the second device, it can check with the Ubuntu Store if any item has been purchased by the user
<alecu> mivoligo__: the user must have logged with the same Ubuntu One account, of course.
<alecu> mivoligo__: we are currently in closed beta, so in-app-purchase is not open to all 3rd party devels, but if you are interested in trying it in your app I can add you.
<mivoligo__> alecu, that sounds good. Are there any docs/guides about imlementing IAP?
<alecu> mivoligo__: please mail me your launchpad username at alecu@canonical.com
<mivoligo__> alecu, sure, will do
<alecu> mivoligo__: yes, there was a session on the previous Ubuntu Online Summit, and there's a doc with more details. I'll send you the links.
<mivoligo__> alecu, email sent :)
<alecu> thanks
<mivoligo__> question about keyboard navigation: I noticed buttons or header actions are highlighted when using keyboard navigation. How can I make sure custom buttons are also highlighted the same way as standard components?
<mivoligo__> for example I have a custom "ClickyButton" based on  AbstractButton component. Although it gets focus when navigating with keyboard, it does not get the highlight, so I can't see if the focus is on it.
<dobey> mivoligo__: #ubuntu-app-devel might be a better place for that
<mcphail> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-developer-experience/+bug/1521292/comments/2 - Seriously?? We don't even have an ETA for snappy. It is becoming hard to remain motivated to bring anything new to the platform
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1521292 in Client Developer Experience "No easy way for users to supply large amounts of arbitrary data for apps" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<tedg> mcphail: Yes, seriously. It doesn't make sense to build a new mechanism, better to spend that effort bringing snappy up to speed.
<mcphail> tedg: that leads to the important question of "when"?
<tedg> mcphail: And the answer is "as fast as I can get it done" :-)
<mcphail> tedg: U has been available commercially for > 1 year and we still don't have any way to access an sd card. It isn't a great developer or user experience, tbh
<tedg> mcphail: We need to be on xenial/systemd first, that's the first step.
<tedg> mcphail: That'll be the storage framework, which is being worked on. Not sure of timelines though.
<tedg> mcphail: That's different that content interfaces though.
<mcphail> tedg: OK. I appreciate you're working hard on this. But I'd have preferred that bug was kept open until it _is_ fixed (with snappy or whatever)
<pmcgowan> mcphail, I can reopen it in the spirit of not forgetting the need
<mcphail> pmcgowan: :)
<mcphail> pmcgowan: keep the flame alive!
<pmcgowan> indeed
<mcphail> Much appreciated
<popey> pmcgowan: do you know if we have a bug tracking random phone reboots? I am at a conf and have witnessed another phone user have their phone randomly restart all the time
<popey> mx4
<mcphail> tedg: pmcgowan: Thanks both. Sorry for being so grumpy
<pmcgowan> mcphail, not a problem, so much to do though
<pmcgowan> popey, thats not on the radar
<popey> pmcgowan: okay, I'll get him to file a bug
<pmcgowan> popey, none of us dog fooders seeing that
<popey> hmm
<ahayzen> popey, i've had some random reboots on my mako :-) but that is usually when using the camera
<popey> ahayzen: hmm, we should capture those bugs
<ahayzen> popey, difficult to capture as it is a hard reset just happens instantly...i've reported that one before
<ahayzen> bug 1455087
<ubot5> bug 1455087 in Mir "[mako] Camera-app causing hard reset of device" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455087
<popey> i think the user I was watching was using camera too
<pmcgowan> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1551811
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551811 in Canonical System Image "Opening the camera for the first time leads to reboot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> mine wasn't on first time... it is just after a bit of use, but i suspect it is something in the android side or something...but mine is on mako so maybe different :-)
<popey> yeah. not sure it's the same, will try and grab some data from his phone.
<popey> It's painful to see happen though. Just sat there and suddenly the screen goes blank and you get the Meizu reboot logo
<jarlath> Having issues running phablet-shell on the E4.5. Can anyone make sense of this output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16514316/
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-20
<Funmungus> hi jarlath, I think I can
<Funmungus> first what are you trying to do? shell into the device from a pc?
<ShR3K> Hi ! I modified files and configuration property in my aquaris M10 . I'd like to backup it to be able to retrieve this configuration later. I use MTK Flash tool to flash my tablet to original firmware and may be there is a solution to do my backup with the same solution.
<TenLeftfingers> Trying to reflash stable channel to my phone to progress bug #1377996 but phablet-shell is failing with this ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/16514316/ ) error. Can anyone direct me? I've been following these directions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/645652/how-to-flash-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-with-another-channel
<ubot5> bug 1377996 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dialer is freezing on active call screen" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377996
<TenLeftfingers> Think I have it working using the 'ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel' command from the desktop instead.
<Mirv> anyone else gotten their Meizu Pro 5 yet? I'm loving it!
<davmor2> Mirv: It is nice :)
<Mirv> and thanks popey & co for buds :) saved some trouble in migrating from Bq. I'm now fully Pro 5 user and I can devote my Bq for development purposes
<ogra_> DHL !!!
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> my SIM is to big
<jlkon13> Hi, does anybody know how I can sync the phablet-5 tree? I need specific features which are only available in that version … (md
<jlkon13> my device is quite exotic …
<mcphail> ogra_: scissors are fine
<ogra_> mcphail, well, i didnt have much fear going from SIM to nanoSIM ... but from nano to micro i need to cut contacts
<mcphail> ogra_: it is easy. Just use a template
<ogra_> yeah, i guess i will
<mcphail> ogra_: I cut down my son's sim. Was jagged, but it worked OK
<mardy_> Mirv: did you also buy a SIM cutter? If so, which one?
<Mirv> mardy_: my primary SIM was a new one which is "3-in-1" ie I could just snap out the nano out of the micro cover. the other SIM is microsim, I'm not sure if I should buy a nano cutter or fetch a new SIM from operator.
<Mirv> so I've the other (more rarely used) SIM still in the other phone
<davmor2> ogra_: just go to your local provider store and ask for a micro sim
<ogra_> you mean like ... leaving the house  ??
<svij> ogra_: get your erle drone and fly!
<svij> :)
<Mirv> davmor2: nano, not micro :)
<ogra_> svij, now thats a good idea !
<Mirv> oh, you're not talking about turbo
<Mirv> my newest SIM was indeed regular+micro+nano all in one
 * ogra_ is talking about turbo :)
<davmor2> Mirv: meh you knew what I meant don't make me come over there and slap you with feathers till you laugh uncontrollably
<ogra_> wow, the speaker is impressive
<davmor2> ogra_: you mean deafening right?
<davmor2> ogra_: play with the camera you want to see impressive ;)
<ogra_> no, i mean good sound at every volume
<ogra_> it isnt squeaking like usual phone speakers when playing music
<ogra_> i did already ... the camera is unbelivable fast
<ogra_> the display is sadly way to saturated ... red and orange colours really hurt
<davmor2> don't live in a red and orange house then :P
<ogra_> well, i just opened design.canonical.com ... the header makes me look for my sunglasses
<Mirv> ogra_: congrats on your DHL :)
<davmor2> ogra_: just turn the brightness down :P
<ogra_> yeah, i still didnt have the balls to cripple my SIM yet :) though 90% of the things i do work fine via wlan
<ogra_> davmor2, i'm at ~10%
<ogra_> not much wiggle room anymore
<davmor2> ogra_: put your shades on and stop whining
<ogra_> heh ...
<ogra_> does anyone know if aethercast will work with airtame ?
 * ogra_ has one around ... never used it 
<ogra_> anpok, ^^?
<ahayzen> Hi, has anyone had issues with the telegram app where it turns the delegate grey when selecting a person from the list, and either doesn't open that chat or takes *ages*
<_crs> is it normal, that the meizu 5 pro is more pink than golden ?
<lotuspsychje> hi genii join discuss also :p
<genii> What, why?
<lotuspsychje> genii: we are all there :p
<genii> lotuspsychje: My hanging-out channels are #ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu-offtopic, #xubuntu-offtopic, #lubuntu-offtopic, ##social, and ##coffeeclub ...I don't need to be in yet another one :D
<lotuspsychje> kk was just an invite :p
<anpok> ogra_: no idea?
<ogra_> ah, sad, i thought the Mir team knows :)
<_crs> How can I switch my pro5 to channel rc-proposed? It fails with 'Failed to enter Recovery'
<dobey> _crs: if you're using ubuntu-device-flash then you need to pass the appropriate recovery.img with --recovery-image
<dobey> _crs: but you can install the Terminal app or do it over adb with: system-image-cli -vvvv --switch ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<_crs> dobey: I saw, that it seemed to switch the channel, despite the error
<_crs> dobey: it now says 'Ubuntu 15.04 (r83)' in the settings
<_crs> dobey: was this channel switch now incomplete? because i didn't pass any --recovery-image
<_crs> dobey: what i did was: ' ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en'
<dobey> yes, you have to use the correct recovery.img from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> i think now you might have to do it again from the bootloader and use --bootstrap as well, wiping all data on the device
<_crs> okay, thats the next problem. How can i enter the bootloader? When i do 'adb reboot bootloader' it reboots to a white meizu screen and i can't see the device in lsusb
<dobey> i don't know
<_crs> dobey: Okey i got in fastboot mode via voldown+power. When i try to flash now it says 'Device smdk not found on server' ....
<_crs> dobey: shouldn't the device name be 'turbo' ?
<dobey> _crs: it should be turbo indeed. just pass --device turbo i guess
<kaisoz> Hi!
<kaisoz> One question... If I get a Bq Aquaris e5 HD with Android, and then install ubuntu touch.. would it be different than the Ubuntu edition?
<dobey> kaisoz: you need to get special tools from bq to repartition the device, if you want to flash ubuntu onto the android version
<dobey> or nevermind
<_crs> dobey: the error now is "Cache formatting was not successful, flashing may fail, check your partitions on device"
<_crs> dobey: 'Can't boot recovery image'
<_crs> dobey: do i have to root the device before?
<kaisoz> The thing is that a friend of mine is giving me this phone and I would like to try ubuntu
<dobey> _crs: is the bootloader locked?
<dobey> kaisoz: you need to get special tools from bq to repartition the device, if you want to flash ubuntu onto the android version
<_crs> not, the text i am seeing ot the phone screen right now is: "=> Fastboot mode (unlocked, unrooted)'
<dobey> _crs: sorry, i don't have a pro 5 myself. if bootloader is unlocked and you use the correct turbo recovery.img, it should work
<kaisoz> Ok then, but after the process it would be like the Ubuntu edition right?
<dobey> kaisoz: well, except you'll have the android phone, which has slightly different case and glass i think
<kaisoz> Just would like to have an officially supported phone (well, kind of hehe)
<dobey> because ubuntu doesn't have a home button feature
<kaisoz> Ahh oka
<dobey> but otherwise, yes, the software would be the same, if using the same retail channel
<kaisoz> I was just thinking about buying the phone, but then this appeared
<kaisoz> Great, many thanks :)
<brunch875> So where to get those speshul tools to repartition? Are they ubuntu compatible?
<dobey> from bq
<ogra_> hmm, something isnt right with the wlan on my pro5 :/
<_crs> ogra_: it works for me. What is your problem?
<ogra_> trying to scp several GB of data from my MX4
<ogra_> dies half way through (after like 20min )
<ogra_> (i dont want to use the cable since the battery has not had its first full discharge since unpacking ... and thats essential to get good battery life)
<_crs> ogra_: i didn't think about that... I will try to download something big
<_crs> ogra_: are you planing to change the channel on your pro5 ?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> i plan to stay on stable with this one
<_crs> ogra_: do you know someone who has/will change?
<ogra_> i think Mirv tried rc-proposed for a moment and switched back
<davmor2> ogra_: transfer it on a loop one package at a time then it is just short bursts :)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> and takes three weeks
<ogra_> funnily the wlan itself seems fine ... its just the ssh connection that doesnt seem to behave
<ogra_> or it might be nautilus :)
<mcphail> ogra_: I found that my bq kept getting a new dhcp lease after a few minutes, breaking ssh connection
<mcphail> ogra_: check if the ip address is changing
<ogra_> nope, IP stays ... was indeed the first thing i checked
<ogra_> my MX is jumpy as hell ... the bq hasnt changed IP since i have it
<ogra_> i actually think it is nautilus or gvfs' sftp backend thats acting up here
<popey> Mirv: ooh! buds had its first useful customer! :D
<tedg> Is there an amd64 build of the music app?
<ahayzen> tedg, the music-app is pure QML
<tedg> ahayzen: Ah, cool.
<Mirv> ogra_: no I upgrade to latest rc-proposed and modified channel.ini back to stable but I'm still on that rc-proposed image. ie I'll wait for the real OTA next (and won't run any special stuff otherwise on my daily phone)
<ogra_> oooh ... hackish :)
<davmor2> ogra_: it's a phone not a trampoline maybe that is your issue right there :P
<tedg> Music app really should be in "essentials"
<tedg> I didn't really think about searching for it :-)
<ogra_> mzanetti, *sniff* authenticator doesnt want to focus for me on turbo
<ogra_> (funnily tagger works fine)
<jibel> ogra_, it is not specific to turbo, it doesn't focus on arale either
<ogra_> ah ... was a while ago that i set the MX4 up
<davmor2> ogra_: it just hates you, hate it back it works for me ;)  and daft as it sounds try holding you phone at angle to the screen rather than straight on
<ogra_> tried all that ... it never focuses
<ogra_> i just punched the data manually in ... works too :)
<davmor2> hold it 30metres away from the screen in a dark room then a light room then a dark room while hopping on one leg and video it so we can all have a laugh ;)
<mariogrip> popey: mhall119 kubuntu party going on now :D http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<dobey> mariogrip: !
<mzanetti> ogra_, davmor2: lol.. sorry for that... does tagger scan it properly?
<mzanetti> so far authenticator scanned successfully each time I set up an account
<dobey> mariogrip: did you get a chance to push that kernel update for hammerhead? battery still pretty much sucks here :)
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah! are they not better?
<dobey> mariogrip: nope. usally have to charge my phone twice daily :-/
<mariogrip> dobey: humm, I don't have an sim card in mine, let me test with sim/cell for a while
<mariogrip> if that
<mariogrip> 's the problem
<dobey> ok
<sebsebseb> hi
<kristofer> hello!
<kristofer> I have a nexus 7 (deb) and I want to put ubuntu on it, but I don't have an ubuntu machine.. are there alternative installation instructions that don't involve the ubuntu-device-flash script?
<dobey> kristofer: run ubuntu in a vm, or in a chroot if you're on a different linux.
<kristofer> fair enough. :) thanks dobey
<dobey> or an lxc container (or some other similar option)
<ogra_> mzanetti, yeah, tagger seems to focus fine authenticator stays constantly unfocused
<mzanetti> ogra_, thanks for the report. update your device
<Shah_> Hi everybody
<Shah_> Hi
<Shah_> Is it possible to use irssi on Utouch please ?
<popey> you could
<popey> but it would get suspended by app lifecycle
<Shah_> Mh, it's mean no update after this ?
<brunch875> is there any discussion open about app lifecycle?
<brunch875> in the future...
<mcphail> brunch875: don't think anything in changing anytime soon
<brunch875> sadface :C
<brunch875> I'd love to be able to do a gesture in task switcher so it becomes 'active mode'
<mcphail> indeed. Sounds like the priorities are xenial/systemd then snappy then more frameworks. I haven't heard anyone talking about opening the lifecycle management
<brunch875> Ah yes, of course. The convergence :]
<brunch875> I'm sure this will be solved naturally when the convergence reaches us
<popey> mcphail: i see one of the bugs has had some attention in terms of priority
<mcphail> popey: which one?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1532221
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1532221 in ubuntu-application-lifecycle "Complete the high priority background service implementations" [Critical,In progress]
<mcphail> "Critical" is very good to hear
<mcphail> After the comment on bug 1521292 it seemed that everything was waiting for snappy
<ubot5> bug 1521292 in Client Developer Experience "No easy way for users to supply large amounts of arbitrary data for apps" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521292
<mcphail> It will be great to get some more frameworks, particularly if we get an API which doesn't require Qt
 * mcphail feels happier
<Yoanncooljazz> I think meteor + cordova can be a good combination
<Yoanncooljazz> Miracast will be on ota 11?
<lolek> hello everybody
<lolek> I'd like to ask when there's planned release of ubuntu touch with full encryption support and some security functionalities?
<sebsebseb> lolek: uhmm
<sebsebseb> lolek: what kind of security functioanliites?
<lolek> 1st as I already mentioned, full phone encryption
<lolek> 2nd when encryption is turned on it shouldn't be possible to access any data in the phone using usb without entering pin code or something
<lolek> 3rd there should be better lock screen implementation as the current one is not enough from that point of view
<sebsebseb> lolek: I don't tink those things will come soon, because its a development platform currently really, and there are other things that should be worked on first
<sebsebseb> lolek: for most people a pin is ok
<sebsebseb> lolek: I remember a year or so a go when the default browser didn't even have an option to clear the history
<sebsebseb> lolek: I think convergence getting that more sorted out, and some of the xmir  stuff is probably a priorty now
<sebsebseb> oh and OTA 11 should come out soon
<lolek> well that's not good
<lolek> I'm looking currently for some alternative and at least for me there's no go for now
<lolek> :(
<lolek> hoped that ubuntu touch will be my choice but if there's nothing like that then it's also not an option for me
<sebsebseb> lolek: there may be, or soonish, I am not a dev
<sebsebseb> lolek: there are some security options and quite like Android I guess
<sebsebseb> lolek: also when it comes to privacy the Ubuntu store apps would be better since they don't want loads of permisisons unlike say Android
<sebsebseb> lolek: however I have a feeling that the security options are quite basic currently in Ubuntu touch
<lolek> well android is not for me becuase of it's laggines
<lolek> even the high end phones has problems with phonebooks that's about 1k of contacts and way more of sms
<lolek> the situation for now is that pin is not enough. It's not XX where ppls had in teir phones only last 20 sms and some call history. Now they have their private photos, mails etc so I'm really surprised that it's not a p1
<JanC> well, a secure phone without any software would be useless too  :)
<lolek> JanC: it depends what you need. The basics are browser, mail client, maybe some im software everything else can go later
<JanC> well, even the calendar still needs work, IM too, browser is still very basic, etc.
<JanC> for mail there is an app but not an official one
<JanC> I suppose/hope encryption will follow after that
<lolek> well then, I hope that it will be before my current phone will not be able to handle my daily tasks :)
<lolek> anyway time for me, see ya ;)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-21
<Snoovar> http://www.ebay.de/itm/272245749800
<OsakaFoo> hey, seems to be stuck on the loading dots on my nexus 4 - I could adb shell in and most things seem to have started okay - ideas?
<mcphail> OsakaFoo: what channel are you using?
<OsakaFoo> stable, just tried dev now
<OsakaFoo> with dev I can't get adb shell :/
<mcphail> I think dev is generally "known broken". I was wondering if you were running that in the first place
<OsakaFoo> before I flashed it with stable, I got a similar issue booking to android stock - stuck on the orbs
<OsakaFoo> But once I was able to boot into stable play around, then I reboted the device andit getss stuck
<mcphail> That sounds very odd
<OsakaFoo> I also left it overnight on the loading screen hah
<OsakaFoo> shall give stable another shot
<OsakaFoo> which is the best log file
<OsakaFoo> re my isssue :P
<OsakaFoo> is it possible to see what it is waiting on?
<lesamourai>  buntu sdk and emulator were running in previous ubuntu 15.10(upgraded from 15.04) . Did clean install of 16.04 and touch emulator gets stuck at 'Choose passcode' screen on first time boot.  Next did clean install ubuntu 15.10 , still same issue. anyone has clues on how to get it working?
<nganu> hello people
<nganu> how is actually QML licensing used by Ubuntu Touch?
<nganu> I mean, does Canonical pay for the license to Digia?
<OsakaFoo> mcphail: its working now
<OsakaFoo> after I tried to install stable twice and it fained
<OsakaFoo> failed*
<OsakaFoo> I went to give CM a go, installed twm, failed to boot CM, but used twm to clear lots of things - installed stable again woo
<brunch875> What's utouch perspective on IM? Are we going to get something running atop telepathy?
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: telegram is nice
<brunch875> I get the impression messaging protocols are slowly decaying in favor of closed, proprietary stuff such as whatsapp or facebook chat
<brunch875> :s
<brunch875> Yeah, it's very nice indeed. But I'm curious if we'll have a central hub using the system "accounts"
<brunch875> Same program to send SMS, telegrams and gtalks
<lotuspsychje> ota 12 will be nice, but not sure of the plans for this
<brunch875> yeah... priorities :D
<brunch875> what's coming with ota12?
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: think there was an article about it on omgubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> oh ota11 sorry
<brunch875> I'm only finding up to ota10
<brunch875> if I recall correctly it was about snappy things, but my information is very limited
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/ubuntu-touch-scopes-even-better-dash-browser
<brunch875> aaaah yes I've read this one!
<brunch875> Really looking forward to it
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> same here
<lotuspsychje> i would love ubuntu-touch to be more customizable aswell
<lotuspsychje> leave the user the choice more
<brunch875> I've never been a big fan of widgets/scopes
<lotuspsychje> well some scopes are handy
<brunch875> but if the team pulls it out well, we might see the desktop get replaced
<brunch875> so instead of the desktop pointing to a folder, you'll have your scopes there
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: i hope things get customizable :p
<brunch875> Watching the video I've come to realize just how polished utouch is
<brunch875> it looks very very good
<lotuspsychje> i love my bq 4.5 :p
<brunch875> I love mine too!
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: what kind of scopes do you use?
<brunch875> Mostly the news and nearby ones
<lotuspsychje> i got softpedia linux,500p wallpapers,lxer,alternate appstore,weather app
<brunch875> For I prefer launching the weather app itself
<brunch875> or the music program to listen to music
<brunch875> but I've got to admit it's amazing to get results from soundcould
<lotuspsychje> nice
<brunch875> but to be honest I prefer the unity dash in the desktop
<brunch875> hit super+M and it shows music results
<brunch875> if soundcloud results showed up, it'd be just perfect
<lotuspsychje> :p
<brunch875> For me, the ideal behaviour of scopes/unity dash would be to have a very accesible shortcut in which to search for content from different configurable sources (ala small plugins) which then launches the default program on that content
<brunch875> Like separating two different layers: "searcher" and "runner"
<brunch875> From this perspective, I believe the gallery application should become a scope instead. And on the other hand have a program which limits itself to opening pictures
<brunch875> but I guess it's very complicated to draw a line between where one thing begins and the other ends
<lotuspsychje> isnt there a photo's scope?
<brunch875> yes, but what I mean is the photo scope overlaps a bit with what the app does
<lotuspsychje> right
<brunch875> it's like some superset (kind of)
<Acou_Bass> those new scope designs look great... i really dont like the solid white for desktop thoug, much preferred the transparency of unity 7 dash :P
<Acou_Bass> i really cant see how the desktop version of the unity 8 dash will, y'know, make for a good desktop thing so far, im hoping thatll improve
<JanC> brunch875: AFAIK they are working on an API for adding IM protocols, but I'm not sure when it will be ready  :)
<brunch875> :D
<brunch875> is it based on telepathy or something new?
<JanC> they said the API would be simpler than telepathy, but it can't be plain telepathy because they need to protect IM protocols from each other IIRC
<brunch875> that's fantastic news
<brunch875> hopefully it's something somewhat compatible with existing plugins
<JanC> I assume that is so that e.g. Skype can't read your Jabber messages, etc.
<allizom> I'd like to buy a phone to use with Ubuntu Phone but every model I checked out is currently out of stock. Which ones are currently available?
<brunch875> apparently this "outlet" thing has them available
<brunch875> but I don't know if it means second-hand or what
<JanC> they are very new 2nd hand I guess
<allizom> brunch875: link?
<brunch875> https://store.bq.com/es/ubuntu-edition-e-4-5-outlet
<brunch875> apparently it 'could come' with some minor issues
<JanC> e.g. returned by customers because they don't like it or such
<brunch875> on the bright side it's much cheaper
<allizom> it seems like that's only for the spanish shop... checking out
<brunch875> but if it helps you know, I took little care of my device (dropped to ground, put in pocket with coins...) and it is good as new
<allizom> as soon as I enter my country it becomes unavailable
<brunch875> so I'd say it's very unlikely to receive a scratched one
<JanC> allizom: did you try ordering on the outlet store without changing the language?
<allizom> JanC: no, because it says about shipping in spain
<allizom> I don't know whether they ship outside of it
<JanC> ah yes, they now only allow Spain for shipping from the outlet store
<JanC> I'm pretty sure they gave other choices in the past
<allizom> JanC: is there any other model available?
<allizom> or I could buy the android version of, for instance, the meizu pro 5 and flash it with ubuntu phone
<brunch875> you can even buy the android version of the aquaris
<brunch875> but as I've heard, you have to repartition the device to do that
<brunch875> and I haven't seen any guides laying around nor how to get the repartitioning software from bq
<allizom> I'm currently reading the guide for flashing ubuntu, I'd like to make sure I can follow it before committing to the purchase
<JanC> allizom: the bq Ubuntu phones will probably be back in stock at some time
<JanC> you could try to contact bq and/or subscribe for notification in the store
<allizom> JanC: I'd rather not wait for an indefinite time as this would be a gift
<JanC> right, so then maybe try to contact them
<allizom> are there differences between the android and ubuntu editions of the meizu pro 5? such as locked bootloader or else?
<brunch875> the meizu has more locks, doesn't it?
<brunch875> the bq phone is pretty open
<brunch875> hasn't given me any trouble
<allizom> brunch875: which kind of locks?
<brunch875> the bootloader, I think
<brunch875> but don't trust my word fully
<allizom> hm
<brunch875> I'm only repeating rumours :P
<JanC> allizom: if this is a present, you are aware that Ubuntu Touch is still in development, right?  :)
<allizom> JanC: of course, thanks for the reminder :)
<brunch875> as in: no whatsapp :D
<allizom> But I think I'm going to tinker more with it than the giftee
<JanC> and a lot of other stuff missing or a bit rough on the edges really
<allizom> yes I know
<allizom> so I could 1) contact bq for informations about restocking and/or buy an android edition device and flash it. Is 2) feasible? Have any of you tried it?
<allizom> I mean with a device with a corresponding ubuntu edition
<allizom> which is as of now unavailable
<hasan> hi
<mcphail> allizom: I know some people flashed the bq 4.5 from stock android to Ubuntu. Don't know if the device is still on sale
<hasan> I reset my phone, in the new set up wizard, what is preferred name!?
<hasan> I reset my phone, in the new set up wizard, what is preferred name!?
<brunch875> hasan: I don't understand the question
<hasan> Sorry, in the new set up wizard on my Aquaris E4.5, I see new field, Preferred Name for personalized device
<hasan> it is host-name!?
<brunch875> I think so
<Gprince> Help
<Gprince> Sup peps....anyone here?
<brunch875> !ask | Gprince
<ubot5> Gprince: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brunch875> Hello!
<Gprince> I want to install ubuntu on my samsumg tablet, how can i do that.
<Gprince> It currently runs andriod 5.1.1
<brunch875> That's going to be a bit complicated, since ubuntu isn't ready for all devices out of the box
<Gprince> Complicated but not impossible right.?
<brunch875> !devices | Gprince
<ubot5> Gprince: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Gprince> Am all about complications....an will to give it a try, i just need the right steps to follow.
<brunch875> You'll have more info over there; I'm not really experienced in that
<Gprince> Ok...thanks.
<Gprince> But actually..thats where i was before i got here.
<Gprince> And the steps there didnt work out for me.
<Gprince> But thanks for your help.
<brunch875> Which device is your tablet?
<Gprince> Its samsung galaxy note 10.1 exynos 3g 2014
<Gprince> Lattest flagship.😄
<brunch875> oh! It seems that there's a working port for that
<brunch875> lucky!
<Gprince> Ohh....really...
<Gprince> Please how?
<brunch875> well, apparently you have to use the command phablet-flash community --device <vendor>
<Gprince> Ok <brunch>. So how do i do that.
<Gprince> You have and guide or steps?
<brunch875> do you have ubuntu on your desktop/laptop?
<brunch875> sounds like it's going to be easier if you do that
<brunch875> link after link I found this video
<brunch875> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riw3ybLYKSs
<brunch875> But it's as old as 2013...
<Gprince> Yes i do on my laptop, but its on a virtual box.
<brunch875> three years have passed... I'm not sure I'd recommend it
<Gprince> You think it will work.?
<brunch875> it probably will... but it's very old and there's probably broken stuff
<brunch875> it's a bit of a gamble
<brunch875> And from what I've heard, ubuntu touch uses android 4 drivers so I'm not really sure how good it'll get along with android 5+
<Gprince> Yhh...i read that also, but since its been updated, so i thought the drivers too must have been also updated.
<brunch875> it's not really supported by ubuntu
<brunch875> some random guy spent his free time to make it work, but it isn't something official
<Gprince> Ohh great.
<Gprince> And this random guy did he share his ideas on how he did it.
<brunch875> well, it's like making cyanogenmod work on devices
<brunch875> you ever been around xda-developers?
<Gprince> And hope installing it wont alter my bootloader, so incase things to south i can easily restore my previous backup.
<Gprince> Yhh...am a senior member on xda.
<brunch875> Probably, but here are no warranties!
<brunch875> the thread for this device is here
<brunch875> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2168999
<brunch875> of course you can always start porting yourself :D
<brunch875> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/
<Gprince> Hmmm...here comes my homework.
<Gprince> This will definately delay the release of my new rom port...😅
<brunch875> :D
<Gprince> Lol....
<Gprince> Thanks brunch...
<brunch875> heh, I wish I knew more to be more helpful :P
<Gprince> BRUNCH.......sounds like u love pizza.😜
<brunch875> My real name is Bruno!
<brunch875> It is saturday so the ubuntu crew is hibernating
<Gprince> Nice name.
<Gprince> Bruno am Gabriel....nice to meet you.
<brunch875> Likewise!
<Gprince> Are u on xda.?
<brunch875> No, I'm not really a dev...
<brunch875> the hardest I ever did was change bootloader and flash cyanogen on my old galaxy S
<brunch875> (and I soft bricked it on the process)
<Gprince> Lol....that was cool.
<Gprince> But u should try it sometime...its fun though a bit frustrating.
<brunch875> I wish I had more time
<brunch875> I'd create a decent game for utouch
<Gprince> Ohh....
<Gprince> What about programming languages?
<Gprince> U know any?
<Gprince> Seems u are also a lover a linux also.
<brunch875> born in C and grown in java
<brunch875> but only recently finished my studies
<brunch875> once you know these, higher level languages like python are easy
<Gprince> Ohh....i think today is my day.
<Gprince> Are u on telegram or whats app. I can learn more from u..am actuall a java playboy but c...am just new in that.
<brunch875> I'd rather talk on irc. Feel free to message me around here and I'll lend you a hand if I'm available!
<Gprince> Ohh....no p.
<Gprince> Do u have a device currently running U.T
<brunch875> Yeah, I bought the utouch aquaris e4.5
<Gprince> Ok...
<Gprince> Once again thanks...hope to meet u again.
<brunch875> See you around! I always use this nick :Þ
<Gprince> Ok. As i too.
<Gprince> Brunch
<Gprince> Brunch...u there?
<kristofer> hello!
<kristofer> I've gone through the installation process for the nexus 7, now I'm at a screen that says "this phone needs restoring from a pc or service center"
<kristofer> should I just wait?
<s`> how do you save file in nano using terminal app? i mean, how do you trigger ^X
<Acou_Bass> if you click the thing on the far left on the options button in the termnal app above your keyboard
<Acou_Bass> hold your thumb on it
<Acou_Bass> a popup should come up - move thumb to 'nano'
<Acou_Bass> then nano keybindings come up
<Acou_Bass> one of them is ctrl-x
<Acou_Bass> i think theres also a ctrl-x on the default one though i could be wrong
<s`> sorry i can't find this "thing" lol
<s`> there is ctrl-x in the default
<s`> i mean, there isnt*
<s`> far left on the options button above ur keyboard....
<Acou_Bass> yeah, its like an orange square with a black numpad logo in it
<Acou_Bass> press and hold it, a little popup comes up
<s`> oh ok i have SCR, FNS, CTRL and CMD
<s`> no nano options
<Acou_Bass> the very top theres no nano? :(
<s`> no
<s`> lol
<Acou_Bass> weird... what OTA you on?
<s`> how can i see that? sorry i just got my phone
<s`> meizu pro5
<Acou_Bass> hmm i dunno about neizu
<Acou_Bass> meizu even
<s`> lemme google
<Acou_Bass> in those SCR, FNS, CTRL, CMD options, mine also has 'nano'
<s`> Acou_Bass: OTA 10-2
<s`> ubuntu 15.04
<s`> im just trying to ssh into the phone, but i need to edit sshd_config lol
<s`> or maybe it's easier to wget my public key from somewhere
<Acou_Bass> theres probably a way to add custom keysets to it
<Acou_Bass> + yeah i just did that, no need to edit sshd
<Acou_Bass> i ws sure ther was a way to edit the keysets on the terminal.... cant remember how and cant find it
<Acou_Bass> XD
<s`> Acou_Bass: u think it's safe to install packages from xenial? cause i can't find many packages in vivid :\
<Acou_Bass> you mean packages with apt-get? id so no to begin with there before even doing cross-release installing :P
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone know where the logs for pulseaudio should be? or how i can find out why it hasn't started ?
<s`> syslog i'd say
<s`> mine is started with --log-target=syslog option
<ahayzen> all i have in there is "ubuntu-phablet pulseaudio[2347]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed."
<s`> tried to start it in foreground and see if it crashes?
<s`> my cmdline is:  pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<ahayzen> it'll be fine if i reboot my phone, i'm just trying to figure out why randomly pulse+media-hub+indicator-sound don't start on my device
<s`> it'll be fine even if you start manually after failing?
<s`> Acou_Bass: what OTA are you?
<ahayzen> yeah starting it manually it seems to have worked i get "[pulseaudio] pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting." and then something about bluez but the process has stayed running
<s`> peraphs you had a stale pid file and it didnt overwrote it at boot
<s`> but i really dont know sorry
<ahayzen> yeah idk, i'll have a talk with the media guys in the week, thanks for the pointers :-)
<brunch875> I see the utouch system settings on the desktop is getting progress
<brunch875> gjjjj!!
<MacBook> Hi
<MacBook> I reset my Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition, in the all new set up wizard I have a field that I don't know how to fill it? Preferred name (at last step: Personalized your device)
<MacBook> I check it, it is not related to host-name
<MacBook> host name is default as ubuntu-phablet
<MacBook> I reset my Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition, in the all new set up wizard I have a field that I don't know how to fill it? Preferred name (at last step: Personalized your device)
<dobey> i presume it's the device name used in bluetooth perhaps
<MacBook> but bluetooth not changed yet!
<Acou_Bass> s`: im using stable OTA on nexus 4
<MVP> Please how can i use prxt on the ubuntu touch.
<Acou_Bass> prxt? whatsthat
<kristofer> hello!
<kristofer> I'm still stuck with this message "This phone needs restoring from a PC or a service center"
<kristofer> I'm installing it on a nexus 7 that has stock android 6.0.1; do I need to go back to 4.4 in order to make this work?
<podbay> I'm going through the CurrencyConverter tutorial, but the uris for the xml feed and namespace seem to have changed.  Is this updated anywhere?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-22
<kristofer> i reverted to 4.4 kitkat and tried installing on the n7 again.. same problem, this phone needs restored from a pc
<kristofer> what am i doing wrong?
<kristofer> ubuntu-device-flash --server="http://system-image.tasemnice.eu" touch --channel="ubuntu-touch/vivid" --bootstrap
<kristofer> the script completes without error, but when the nexus 7 reboots to flash the image I get the error
<kristofer> is there a better place to ask about installation related issues with ubuntu touch?
<kristofer> any suggestions?
<kristofer> to be clear, I have a clean install of kitkat 4.4 on my nexus 7, then I install ubuntu touch via the instructions on the wiki and wind up with this error
<kristofer> shewbie dewbie dew
<dobey> kristofer: stop using that server for one
<dobey> kristofer: flash kitkat, boot android up to the welcome screen, reboot to bootloader
<dobey> kristofer: i presume this is a 'deb' device?
<dobey> ie, nexus 7 2013 lte?
<dobey> kristofer: if so then after rebooting to bootloader, run "ubuntu-device-flash --server http://system-image.ubports.com touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed --bootstrap"
<kristofer> dobey: thanks! I'm still experiencing this message about restoring from a PC or service center unfortunately
<kristofer> I've flashed many mods over the years, including ubuntu touch. I'm really not sure what I'm doing wrong
<grou> Hi, I am a happy new user of Ubuntu touch on Meizu Pro 5. I like the look and feel very much, so first of all : thank you ! There is one thing I did not find how to do: how can I have IMAP email polling and email notifications ?
<kristofer> success! although it involved downloading boot.img and recovery.img from someone's google drive :-/
<kristofer> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/44/installing-ubuntu-on-nexus-7-2013-deb-lte
<kristofer> Thanks for your help :)
<yaddaboom> Anyone else having trouble installing apps on the phone?
<yaddaboom> From the official store that is
<mimecar> let me check it
<yaddaboom> I was desperately looking for some sort of status site for various ubuntu services
<mimecar> it works on my device
<mimecar> I've installad an app from Ubuntu Store
<yaddaboom> Ok thanks, then it must be something with my phone
<yaddaboom> Probably. Although I've done nothing strange with it
<mimecar> wha's your device?
<yaddaboom> And tried reboot as well
<yaddaboom> It's a bq e5
<mimecar> mine it's an E4.5
<yaddaboom> Internet works fine, but nothing installs
<mimecar> if you can wait some minutes I can test it on a bq E5
<yaddaboom> Worked yesterday, not short on disk space either
<yaddaboom> Sure
<yaddaboom> I was also wondering if there is a relevant log I could have a look at?
<popey> most recent things in ~/.cache/upstart probably
<yaddaboom> Hmmm, login problem it seems
<mimecar> my E5 has not enought battery
<mimecar> just charging
<yaddaboom> Ok, I think it has to do with my ubuntu one account somehow.
<mimecar> 15 minutes ;)
<yaddaboom> I'll check back in for your results with the E5 later :-)
<mimecar> sure
<popey> remove and re-add your u1 creds
<popey> usually fixes it
 * ogra_ has a weird thing on his pro5 ... trying to install Mahjong from Sylvain Becker reliably removes my U1 account
<ogra_> i can install every other app it seems ... but this one kills the account ... even after reboots
<popey> that's unusual
<ogra_> yeah, the weridest thing i have seen yet
<ogra_> i get an authentication error right after clikcing install ... telling me to create a U1 account
<ogra_> (and the account is actually gone from everywhere)
<popey> filed a bug?
<popey> need to see how it does that
<popey> I'll try and repro here
<mimecar> yaddaboom: it works ok
<grou> Hi ! I asked that this morning, but maybe someone will be able to help me this time: do someone know if I can have email notifications for a standard IMAP account ?
<hasan> Hi!
<mimecar> hi hasan
<hasan> There is any size limit for app uploading to the store!?
<hasan> Near to ~512MB :D
<Acou_Bass> 0,o
<Acou_Bass> what on earth is your app that is 512mb? :P
<mimecar> photos of cats :p
<Acou_Bass> ahh, the size is justified then
<hasan> MP3 files...
<Acou_Bass> carry on
<Acou_Bass> ;D
<hasan> I convert they to 128MB but they lost quality :(
<hasan> Can I set that user download/save it later inside app-folder!? it is a offline webapp
<Acou_Bass> query - is there any reason dekko doesnt give me any notifications? the gmail app seems to do so but dekko doesnt :(
<ogra_> Acou_Bass, it isnt ready yet in dekko
<Acou_Bass> yeah just did some research, slightly sad to see it not being there but i can wait till its ready :D
<Adry> Ciao
<Adry> Come funziona questa chat
<mimecar> Adry: you can ask any question related with Ubuntu Touch
<OsakaFoo> do people use rsync to backup data from the phone? - or is there a more phone like way to do it?
<Acou_Bass> i personally use sshfs/scp but i imagine rsync works well too
<OsakaFoo> Acou_Bass: :)
<ogra_> rsync over ssh should work
<ogra_> (bnever tried, but i assume it does)
<OsakaFoo> Should I be thinking of using it like a linux machine or more like an android-y-phone ie. look for apps to do certain things
<OsakaFoo> ogra_: rsync over ssh works well
<mimecar>  
<mimecar> do document viewer app store latest page of one document?
<mimecar> every time I close the app and reopen the document starts at first page
<tathhu_> would it be worth it to buy a meizu mx 4 now when 5 is out...
<tathhu_> well yeah, gotta go for it. sorry. :D
<mimecar> xD
<tathhu_> mimecar: still better hw than bq e5 or jolla ;_;
<mimecar> I don't know Jolla
<mimecar> mx4 vs e5, i think mx4 has batter hardware characteristics
<mimecar> better :p
<aquaboy11> Hi
<aquaboy11> If I build Ubuntu touch from source, can I just upload it anywhere?
<aquaboy11> Also, strdup8to16.o keeps failing to build
<knut_> Can I sign up for OTA-11 testning?
<mimecar> yes
<knut_> Im on a meizu 5 pro
<mimecar> Meizu 4 is on supported device list
<mimecar> let me check meizu 5 status
<knut_> I got a meizu 5 pro preinstalled with ubuntu. c
<mimecar> then it should
<mimecar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-10
<Acou_Bass> thats OTA-10 though, presumably for OTA-11 testing he wants rc?
<mimecar> that's true
<Acou_Bass> apparently its the meizu.zh images you need according to your link
<mimecar> I think you can switch to rc branch with ubuntu-phone tools
<Acou_Bass> so presumably its just a case of ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc/ubuntu
<knut_> awesome, ill have a look at the flash tool
<mimecar> have you a backup of important data?
<knut_> i just got the phone
<mimecar> ok
<knut_> do I run u-d-flash on device or from pc?
<Acou_Bass> PC
<Acou_Bass> ubuntu-device-flash is the tool you use for flashing from scratch on eg. a nexus 4 - i would assume itll work for the pro 5 to upgrade but dont quote me on that - maybe wait for someone here who actually has one and has done it ;P
<knut_> well someone needs to be first. and since i have not run ubuntu on device for a long time, it might as well be me.. :)
<knut_> just to doublecheck, there are no ondevice ways of updating a ubuntu phone to a newer ubuntu version?
<mimecar> you can use OTA updates
<mimecar> but you can not switch no another channel from phone
<mimecar> then you would only get stable release at this moment
<knut_> im trying to connect adb to ubuntu phone from osx... list of devices attached is empty. adb shell says error: device not found. i killed all adb process and restart adb server. also developer mode and usb debug is enabled on the ubuntu device.. :P
<knut_> adding vendor id to adb_usb did the trick. :)
<knut_> is there a generic password for phablet?
<mimecar> Have you set security on first boot?
<knut_> eeh, i guess not. :O
<mimecar> you must configure one PIN or password before
<knut_> i did that
<knut_> yes
<yaddaboom> Will the BQ phones be supported by the aethercast project? Anyone know for sure if that is coming or not?
<OsakaFoo> is there a way to whitelist AP essid addresses?
<hasan> Hi geeks!
<mimecar> hi hasan
<hasan> Hi mimecar
<s`> guys
<s`> i was trying to mount bind /opt in userdata
<s`> is it possible?
<s`> to gain more space there
<s`> but i noticed fstab got overwritten by something
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-15
<neo_> hi all
<neo_> good morning
<neo_> how to change defconfig moto g titan based in cm 13.1 and ubports 6
<neo_> ?
<neo_> thanks
<Gaurav34> anybodu there ?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-19
<abhinav> hello
<abhinav> hai
<abhinav> hello
<abhinav> hai
<MentallyRetired> so, re-new CEO is killing ubuntu touch? did I read that somewhere?
<MentallyRetired> whats going on with that whole thing, I'm dying for a solid convergeance plan
<MentallyRetired> :(
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-21
<Jobo> Hi, ever since the latest update this weekend it has failed to detect my primary SIM card
<Jobo> ehmm okay now it switched, finds primary and not seconday... oh well
